# The Breaker



## Gene (May 11, 2009)

*The Breaker*
브레이커

​


			
				lol my own summary said:
			
		

> Shiwoo has a pretty crappy life. Everyday he gets bullied by some assholes, in turn he looks like a loser to his idol-level hawt childhood friend, and at home his mom is too busy with work to even notice. Then one day, the new homeroom teacher Han Chunwoo meets Shiwoo after just getting bullied as usual. Shiwoo at first sees Chunwoo as nothing more than a weird, carefree guy who doesn?t fit the image of a teacher at all. But later that night, by chance Shiwoo witnesses the unbelievable: his homeroom teacher kicking some ass. Soon after, Shiwoo begs his new homeroom teacher to teach him how to fight. This is the start of the drastic change in life Shiwoo so desperately wanted.



*Details*
Type: Manhwa
Status: Ongoing (Chapters 19+)
Genres: Action, Comedy, Martial Arts, School
Authors: Jeon Keuk-jin, Park Jin-Hwan

--------------

Anybody else read this? Kinda a mix between GTO and Veritas. I say Veritas because it's more martial arts oriented. Anyways, ever since chapter one I've thought it's awesome stuff. Good characters, action, humor and the plot is moving in an interesting direction with all the different martial arts schools. The art is superb as well. What you would expect from a manhwa.


----------



## Eldritch (May 11, 2009)

GTO ...............


----------



## halfhearted (May 11, 2009)

I started following the series around when chapter three was being released. And, it's decent. The all-around feel to the plot is kind of tired, especially when compared to other manwha; I'm not sure if I can agree with comparing it to _GTO_. In an extremely general sense and looking at only one or two of the dynamics, it's possible. But, the mood, intent, and meaning is so different that the analysis doesn't work well for me.  

Anyways, disregarding the story, the art can be pretty nice; particularly looking at the images contextually. And, it's definitely getting better with each release. I love some of the recent scenes featuring violent, mental instability on the part of the protagonist.


*Spoiler*: _For instance..._ 









And, cutting the writing a break (no pun intended), it's also increasing in quality over time. I think, the entrance of the latest, dynamic antagonist might make for some good action.


----------



## Lusankya (May 11, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> GTO ...............



Read more. Its nothing like it.


----------



## Majeh (May 11, 2009)

Is that his hot childhood friend on in that pic..?


----------



## Gene (May 11, 2009)

lol I only said GTO because of the eccentric teacher aspect and even the suicide scene which is most likely an homage to the series.

As for the plot, I haven't read too much like this so it's somewhat fresh for me.

@ Majeh - Nah, that's somebody else. The childhood friend looks like a high school student.


----------



## Midus (Jun 5, 2009)

Odd Korean joint. Odd in the fact that its a lot like GTO. Almost exactly like it thus far from what I can tell (Only a few chapters in). Kid gets picked on. Meets new substitute teacher. Decides to commit suicide. New teacher saves him, but wrecks principles car in the process. 

Can't complain too much though. It apparently goes form being GTO like to his new teacher becoming his master and teaching him how to fight. Looks interesting.

​


----------



## Gecka (Jun 5, 2009)

I thought there was already a thread dedicated to this manhwa

anyways this is a pretty good read

one of my favorites

needs to be updated more often though


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 5, 2009)

gto wannabe, it's kinda fail, only for  the health teacher/nurse  i am reading this ,she is so hot and awsome


----------



## Gecka (Jun 5, 2009)

I've heard that it is similar to GTO

care to explain how it is similar?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 6, 2009)

one of the biggest punks tries to be a teacher in his own way (he has some superhumans in his ace ) ,in the beggining he went for the high school girls like a good pervert dude but after a time he changes and he faces all the kind of problems in the shool which he is assigned etc etc(it's kinda big the story,that's why i don't say many details)  and here in breaker the main is punk(a mafia boy to be more accurate)he wants to be a teacher for fun and for the girls (he has some powers too from what i've seen) , he has Onizuka's wannabe style, he helps a pathetic shonen to be more  man and trust in himself (the only thing that their different is the mafia thing and the pussy student) that's why i think it's kinda fail, GTO is one of the top mangas ever, if u read it u'll understand the  reason


----------



## Midus (Jun 6, 2009)

Gecka said:


> I've heard that it is similar to GTO
> 
> care to explain how it is similar?



The first chapter or two are pretty much identical to GTO's start. Goes in a completely different direction from that point on. Sorry that I made the comparison after only scratching the surface of the Manga. Becomes more of a fighting manga down the road. The teacher doesn't really help anyone besides the first kid who he begins to take as his discple.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 6, 2009)

still it has GTO cells , i stopped it at chap 14, now can u tell me where it is?i am curious to read what happens next(is it boring again or it has imroved?)


----------



## Gene (Jun 6, 2009)

^I've found it to be consistently interesting. If you haven't liked it to that point, this probably isn't for you.

Also the reason why GTO always gets a mention with this is because of the first chapter or two with the intro setting and homages.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 6, 2009)

Chapter 15 onwards is pretty good imo

it improves a lot and has a future

if the scantlator keeps updating, it should go above 100 chapters


----------



## GsG (Jun 6, 2009)

Sure alright.  I'll take a look.  Martial art genres are generally interesting.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 6, 2009)

i'll take a look on the chaps after 15 and then i'll tell ya if i'll continue it or not , i hope that the main char will die (not the onizuka one ) but the pussy one


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 6, 2009)

It's a good series worth checking out. Don't be fool by the first several chapters it's nothing like GTO, it's not about the teacher helping out the students he only helps out this whiny kid just so that he won't keep bothering him heh. The series doesn't take too long to become a fighting type series somewhat like Veritas, the fight scenes are well drawn and easy to see what's going on.



Demon_Soichiro said:


> i'll take a look on the chaps after 15 and then i'll tell ya if i'll continue it or not , i hope that the main char will die (not the onizuka one ) but the pussy one



The kid changes he's not really a pussy anymore he can actually fight now. BTW The teacher is more like Ryo Saeba from City Hunter/Angel Heart personality wise heck he even looks like him.


----------



## louis (Jul 18, 2009)

I just started reading this, it seems pretty interesting so far


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 18, 2009)

Im suprised more people havn't read this series, its really good. and for the people saying its like GTO, only the beginning is similer.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 18, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> Im suprised more people havn't read this series, its really good. and for the people saying its like GTO, only the beginning is similer.



Yeah, is pretty good. Also I agree with you with the people calling it an GTO ripoff based on the first two chapters. Read more of it  before claiming it to be an ripoff of GTO.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 18, 2009)

Reminds me more of Veritas in the later chapters. Though there are more than enough differences still


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 18, 2009)

after volume 4 it becames more different,good action and fighting scenes,also Shiho..the health teacher....she is so hot!


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 18, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> after volume 4 it becames more different,good action and fighting scenes,also *Shiho..the health teacher....she is so hot!*



So true.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 18, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> after volume 4 it becames more different,good action and fighting scenes,also *Shiho..the health teacher....she is so hot!*



Agreed, especially with the bold:ho


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Now we are talkin! *


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 18, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 








*Now we're Talkin!*:ho


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 18, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Solar Eclipse said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice:ho
10char


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 18, 2009)

I need to check this series out...


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 18, 2009)

Mr. Stud Muffin said:


> I need to check this series out...



U should, it won't disappoint.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 18, 2009)

I was hoping the bully would die

damn


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 18, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> I was hoping the bully would die
> 
> damn




At 1st I just wanted  his ass kick badly to the point of death, but after the shit he pulled in the hallway with the baseball bat, I wanted his ass dead.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 18, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> I was hoping the bully would die
> 
> damn



I was hoping for the same thing, I really wanted to see his ass handed to him. Maybe theres still hope for that in the future....but its not likely.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 19, 2009)

He is pwned in volume 6


----------



## Majeh (Sep 2, 2009)

Chapter 23 is scanned and up. 
spoilers


----------



## firefist (Sep 2, 2009)

dropped the series after 5-6 chaps or so, but after seeing those newer scans I might start it again:ho


----------



## Gecka (Sep 12, 2009)

it's being updated more often

maybe it could get a regular schedulepek


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Sep 14, 2009)

just stumbled upon this series thanks to someones sig actually. It well deserves a bump and some serious interest. Granted not to quick or interesting of a start, but thats more common than not. It is showing early promise as I am on chapter 19 and already intend on following the series now. 

As previous posts have said the art is superb, in fact the coloring and dark contrasts remind me a lot of O! Great's work in Air Gear. Also the smoking hot women*yes i know they are drawings* are definitely a nice fanservice for us dudes. Some shirtless men and bishi boys as well for fangirls to right their boy on boy fanfics about.


Over all series is decent thus far with a good sense of tension and build up, looks promising i recommend to anyone with a bit of free time. Oh also i forgot, its actually really funny at times.


----------



## Lusankya (Sep 20, 2009)

Based on the end of Chapter 29, it looks like we're due for some serious ass whooping.


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 21, 2009)

They have been constantly pumping out chapters for this, good stuff.


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 21, 2009)

nice series, although I have to get into the korean names at first, can't remember them well


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 21, 2009)

its the only korean manhwa series who dont know their names yet, i found them nick ones,they are better


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 21, 2009)

Zorokiller said:


> nice series, although I have to get into the korean names at first, can't remember them well



I was at first too, but I'm getting the hang of it.

Sort of.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 21, 2009)

I still don't know their names, I just memorized the shape and length of the name, as opposed to the name itself. 

Oh except for Shiho


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 21, 2009)

let me tell ya how i name them


main char(teacher):the breaker 


pussy student (later in raws he becomes kinda badass )


hot health doctor chick


pussy's girl


loli



mafia boss




etc,wow


----------



## dream (Sep 21, 2009)

> main char(teacher):the breaker



  But I thought the pussy student  was the main character.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 21, 2009)

Shiun is about to rape.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 22, 2009)

I really didn't want it to be like this.


We knew there would be a point where he would wtfpwn and this would have been perfect if the 2 other guys weren't there and if he only showed off the minimum to show how strong he was. Think like goku when he arrived on Namek against the Ginyu force. He was calm and collected and only showed off what he needed.

That's what I wanted.


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 27, 2009)

Chapter 30 is out guys, dam I am really loving this manhwa at the moment. It has potential to be something great. Loved him those bullies finally got theres after 30 fucking chapters.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 27, 2009)

u'll be suprised more in the future,there are more cool chaps


----------



## Smoke (Sep 27, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Chapter 30 is out guys, dam I am really loving this manhwa at the moment. It has potential to be something great. Loved him those bullies finally got theres after 30 fucking chapters.



No, they just got showed by that other guy.


When they find him by himself they'll try to beat him up. Once he learns how to fight and control his ki, _then_ they'll get theirs.


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 27, 2009)

Smoke said:


> No, they just got showed by that other guy.
> 
> 
> When they find him by himself they'll try to beat him up. Once he learns how to fight and control his ki, _then_ they'll get theirs.



I don?t doubt they haven?t learned their lesson but he was going to kill that bully until the other guy stepped in to stop the punch, I think its safe to say he showed them. Besides with the sonic boom Ki punches that bully was backed into a corner.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 27, 2009)

That Changho guy has a lot of luck wonder when he really gonna get owned or become friends with that pussy kid.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow finally the kid grows some balls. I respect his spirit, but after you land 0 hits after like 29 chapters.....


----------



## Inugami (Sep 27, 2009)

^He still didn't hit him so 30+

also I have some complain Changho gets a huge punch that sent him flying but he don't look disfigured or something .


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 27, 2009)

Chapter 30 is out? 

Wow I'm glad this is getting scanned on a regular basis now.


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 27, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> ^He still didn't hit him so 30+
> 
> also I have some complain Changho gets a huge punch that sent him flying but he don't look disfigured or something .



Probably has something to do with the fact the guy that hit him is a master, maybe it has something to do with Ki controll. It might have even been a minor blast of Ki that knocked out bully boy.


----------



## Lucius (Sep 27, 2009)

damn i really like this series too. was a slow start (pathetic to get a heart attack with ~16) but its getting better every capter. can't wait for the next. 

oh and.. way to save his girl ! too bad his punch was stoped..


----------



## Inugami (Sep 27, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Probably has something to do with the fact the guy that hit him is a master, maybe it has something to do with Ki controll. It might have even been a minor blast of Ki that knocked out bully boy.



yeah but again why send him flying with a huge impact effect and 0 blood tbh I wanted some scars on that guy .


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 27, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> yeah but again why send him flying with a huge impact effect and 0 blood *tbh I wanted some scars on that guy *.



Your to nice................I wanted him dead.


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 30, 2009)

Chapter 31 is out guys.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 30, 2009)

Black haired bishounen with ughnnoying connection/admiration to teacher character.  I was enjoying this school life and slow bleed into Murim.  But what must be done, must be done.


----------



## Darth (Sep 30, 2009)

I was gonna make a thread on this awhile back.

Good thing someone did. This is a great manhwa. Read it.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 30, 2009)

I still can't stand that Sasuke with tie+shorts character.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 30, 2009)

How ....so fast....cosplay...hate...confusion...I don't even?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 30, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I still can't stand that Sasuke with tie+shorts character.





fuck off,wtf


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Oct 1, 2009)

man that was some good stuff. I need more


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 1, 2009)

_A-Team has been on a roll as of late._


----------



## Darth (Oct 2, 2009)

still on chapter 3. So far so good though.


----------



## Lucius (Oct 2, 2009)

too bad its out now that Goomoonryong has an apprentice. i liked the idea of him training a guy in the art of Murim without Murim knowing about it.. oh well

Sosul was cute in chapter 35. Shiwoon still doesn't know she is actually his age, does he? its fun how he's treating her like a kid while everybody else is so respectfull


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 2, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> _A-Team has been on a roll as of late._



TheY only released three at a time due to donations, you want more chapters? Give them your money.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 2, 2009)

D'aaawwwww



Glad the release of these scans has been so timely lately.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 2, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Wow finally the kid grows some balls. I respect his spirit, but after you land 0 hits after like 29 chapters.....



I'm sorry I ever mentioned the kid's balls. 

I'll never doubt him after what happened. Goomoonryong is a fucking animal these three scans made me. 


*Spoiler*: __ 










> Sosul was cute in chapter 35. Shiwoon still doesn't know she is actually his age, does he? its fun how he's treating her like a kid while everybody else is so respectfull


She doesn't have the figure of a girl her age, tbh she looks like 10 or 9.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 2, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> TheY only released three at a time due to donations, you want more chapters? Give them your money.







C_Akutabi said:


> D'aaawwwww
> 
> 
> 
> Glad the release of these scans has been so timely lately.




Cute loli is cute.




Can't believe I just said that.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 2, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Cute loli is cute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought she's like 16?


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Oct 2, 2009)

she is, but her narrow spiritual vascular system that keeps her sickly and unable to use her Ki properly is actually physically stunting her growth/appearance.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 2, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> I thought she's like 16?



She is 15/16, but her body is like a damn 9/10 year old. 

I hope she will get well soon.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 2, 2009)

The loli is supposed to be a real badass if she ever gets her shit working


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 2, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> She is 15/16, but her body is like a damn 9/10 year old.
> 
> I hope she will get well soon.



She's the only real ugly chick in the entire manga.......


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 2, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> She's the only real ugly chick in the entire manga.......



.......Wth you talking about?


She's cute.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 2, 2009)

Cute I guess..........lol


----------



## Darth (Oct 5, 2009)

What online reader do you guys use for this?

I'm trying OM, but the quality is pretty terrible on many pages.

Mangashare have a better scan?


----------



## Inugami (Oct 5, 2009)

Just give her 2 years more and I would bang that shit.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 5, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Just give her 2 years more and I would bang that shit.



So you would fuck a 12 year old?

Because that is what she would look like


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Oct 5, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Just give her 2 years more and I would bang that shit.




pedo love huh?


----------



## Inugami (Oct 5, 2009)

Yusuke5678 said:


> pedo love huh?



Not usually but..I just can't not love chicks with character .


----------



## Darth (Oct 5, 2009)

The kid from Chudomoon made his appearance to the main character. And at the moment (ch 32) he's scaring the shit out of him.

This is an excellent manga. I'm loving every chapter.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 5, 2009)

Darth said:


> What online reader do you guys use for this?
> 
> I'm trying OM, but the quality is pretty terrible on many pages.
> 
> Mangashare have a better scan?



Its better to download it, I have downloaded it even raws great quality all around.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 5, 2009)

Darth said:


> What online reader do you guys use for this?
> 
> I'm trying OM, but the quality is pretty terrible on many pages.
> 
> Mangashare have a better scan?



MangaFox...


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Oct 8, 2009)

what chapter are the raws up to?


----------



## Heero (Oct 8, 2009)

tenten-2-20 said:


> what chapter are the raws up to?


i think its around 49-50


----------



## squilliam (Oct 8, 2009)

damn...this series is so badass

but I find it odd how the nine dragons guy has been really out of character lately, I mean, first he was all humble, but now he has no problems with wanting to kick some ass

also.....Shiho is *HOT!*


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 8, 2009)

The kid doesn't take any losses.


----------



## Darth (Oct 9, 2009)

lol @ getting beaten to a pulp.

I would have just pretended to be dead after the first hit.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 9, 2009)

If the protagonist (forgot his name ) is able to break concrete with his fist, then does that mean he's mastered Metal Hand up to rank 10?


----------



## Majeh (Oct 9, 2009)

squilliam said:


> If the protagonist (forgot his name ) is able to break concrete with his fist, then does that mean he's mastered Metal Hand up to rank 10?



He doesnt realize it but hes actually letting out bursts of KI when he punches. So i dont think its metal hand.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 9, 2009)

Metal Hand uses no ki, it's just that they've train their bodies to use the technique.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 9, 2009)

what about this?:

on this panel, the genius/prodigy guy says that Shiun is using "Sound of Wind Spirirt" This article

so was he taught that or did it come naturally?


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 9, 2009)

He doesn't know he's doing it, it was just a natural thing for him. He has no idea that it's a technique.


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 13, 2009)

I just started this. Much like _Veritas_. I approve so far.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 13, 2009)

New chapter is out, this manhwa just gets better and better its certainly on the right path. Lol at Chun-woo pwning people with one arm and his feet trully badass.


----------



## Gene (Oct 13, 2009)

Noo. Not another "I'll avenge my master" character.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 13, 2009)

Gene said:


> Noo. Not another "I'll avenge my master" character.



It's a popular theme in martial arts stories and this fact was established long before this chapter.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 13, 2009)

New chapter was quite good

what's with the glasses guy secretly being so badass tho?


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 13, 2009)

I got 5 people to read this in the last day. Also set coming. Also I'm almost all caught up.


----------



## Gene (Oct 13, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> It's a popular theme in martial arts stories and this fact was established long before this chapter.


That's nice, but..

Noo. Not another "I'll avenge my master" character.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 14, 2009)

Gene said:


> That's nice, but..
> 
> Noo. Not another "I'll avenge my master" character.



Lol Well you should know since your the thread starter.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 15, 2009)

Manga of the week on Mangafox

IT MIGHT GET THE ATTENTION IT DESERVES NOW


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 15, 2009)

The guy in the white suit got owned effortlessly by Chun-woo. One arm and kicking ass. That part with the gun got me wondering if he can dodge gunfire. 

I wouldn't be surprised if he can, since we've seen a high speed movement technique, we just don't know how fast it is.


----------



## Darth (Oct 16, 2009)

He probably can't dodge bullets. But aim dodging is another case entirely.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well, they can cover quite a distance with ghost steps pretty easy, but I bet he can aim dodge it anyway.


----------



## Ivyn (Oct 19, 2009)

Bumping this for a great justice. 

I've just started this couple of days ago and so far I like it very much.  

It's hard to remember all those Korean names. D:


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 19, 2009)

I avoided this manga since it looked pretty cliche but...wow that's some nice shit to be had here. I like it so far.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 19, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> I avoided this manga since it looked pretty cliche but...wow that's some nice shit to be had here. I like it so far.



Oh you are reading this one too Wuzzman..I didn't think you would like it .

btw you also read Change Guy? whats you opinion about it?


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm always a sucker for good fights. I'll give it one stormy weekend once i catch up with breaker.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 19, 2009)

Has an advice don't get turned off with the art ..later it becomes better.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 19, 2009)

I read HXH...


----------



## Regner (Oct 21, 2009)

Whoever has this in their sig, thank you.  this is my new favorite manga/manhwa.
The way the backstory behind the Goomoonryong is unfolding is awesome.  I can't wait to for the flashbacks of the dude's master to come about.  He seems like the Sensei of Kenshin from Rurouni Kenshin.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 21, 2009)

Seems like we are now getting steady releases, I think it's due to the arising popularity of the Manhwa...............and the donation that was giving a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 21, 2009)

very good manga/manhwa, im following it now.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 21, 2009)

The way things are turning out I think that fake school nurse is going to die.


----------



## Thefirst. (Oct 21, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> The way things are turning out I think that fake school nurse is going to die.



Yep because her and the teacher seem to be getting it on, I think it might happen as well.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 21, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> The way things are turning out I think that fake school nurse is going to die.



It's possible, but I don't see her dying anytime soon.....


----------



## Ivyn (Oct 21, 2009)

new chapter  

I don't want Shiho to die... Besides, by her actions she keeps everyone else together, so I don't think she'll die soon -- maybe after training is done? 

btw -- " and the authors even made the effort to use color pages for fan service"


----------



## KidQuick (Oct 21, 2009)

This was a great chapter. A lot of good scenes of Yooshin, and some good dialogue. I like it when mangakas take the time to flesh out their characters.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, I wouldn't mind as much if I was way behind the current releases.


----------



## Regner (Oct 21, 2009)

Shiho has to show off her full ass kicking prowess before she gets killed off.  I wonder why Goomoonryong hasn't been into her at all before this chapter.  I thought they were related, but I guess that's not the case after this past chapter. 


Can't wait till the next chapter!  I want to give money to A-team!


----------



## KidQuick (Oct 21, 2009)

Regner said:


> Shiho has to show off her full ass kicking prowess before she gets killed off.  I wonder why Goomoonryong hasn't been into her at all before this chapter.  I thought they were related, but I guess that's not the case after this past chapter.
> 
> 
> Can't wait till the next chapter!  I want to give money to A-team!



Dude, he's been into the the whole time. You need to go back and reread the manga from her first appearance. Every time he disses her it's a kind of self-denial. This is classic manga depiction of how some men fall for the women they say are annoying, but they really like.

No means yes.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 21, 2009)

KidQuick said:


> Dude, he's been into the the whole time. You need to go back and reread the manga from her first appearance. Every time he disses her it's a kind of self-denial. This is classic manga depiction of how some men fall for the women they say are annoying, but they really like.
> 
> No means yes.



And it's clear they've had a past relationship.


----------



## squilliam (Oct 24, 2009)

has anyone seen Shiho in the latest chapter?:


*Spoiler*: __ 








FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Gene (Oct 24, 2009)

dat spoiler


----------



## mastermind360 (Oct 25, 2009)

I caught up with this in one day and now I'm missing it!
How often does it come out?


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 25, 2009)

at least much faster than Veritas


----------



## mastermind360 (Oct 25, 2009)

That's what I like to hear!


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 25, 2009)

So I viewed the raws....footwork is ace, breaker vs Veritas in battledome is viable?  Of course 9AD vs LT but I mean the brat.


----------



## Gene (Nov 1, 2009)

He may be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), but he'll be the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to change the martial arts world.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 1, 2009)

that would make Bruce Lee cry.


----------



## Hiroshi (Nov 1, 2009)

Hyuk so Chun: *RS*


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 1, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> that would make Bruce Lee cry.



so very, very true...


----------



## Gecka (Nov 1, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Hyuk so Chun: *RS*



iknorite


----------



## Darth (Nov 2, 2009)

I have a feeling we won't be seeing Shunsegnim for awhile.


----------



## Ivyn (Nov 2, 2009)

So what now, everyone left and next few chapters will be only about the kid?


----------



## Darth (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah.. that's going to suck miserably.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 2, 2009)

Darth said:


> Yeah.. that's going to suck miserably.



Well he isn't that bad of a character anymore, so I don't mind it too much.


*Spoiler*: _raw spoilers_ 



though it wont just be about the kid, the teacher is about to have a good fight


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 2, 2009)

Hahaha.  Run kid run.


----------



## Ivyn (Nov 2, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> Well he isn't that bad of a character anymore, so I don't mind it too much.



Well yeah, but with others things are more interesting. :3




> *Spoiler*: _raw spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> though it wont just be about the kid, the teacher is about to have a good fight


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't get why people would rather watch someone just be badass than the actual progression of a character?  I mean, get me not wrong 9dragon is kickass but we always know he is going to win.  His best moments are when he is reflecting over his teacher talking to him about how awesome his pupil is.  The kid has everything 9d lacks to make a great martial artist a good person.  He was too much of a pussy you say?  The boy was at a natural physical disadvantage and had NOONE to help him take up for himself, what?  You expected him to save himself?  Yeh, you really think he'd be so kind to others he fights if he wasn't saved?

Especially given what's about to happen, I am perfectly happy with it focusing on the kid for right now.  LOL 'good fight' with 9d is like a 'good fight' with Lightning Tiger is like a 'good fight' with Hiko Sejirou is like a 'good fight' with Rakan is like a 'good fight' with Gin Freaks.  Get it, yet?  I sure as hell don't get why you guys have such hardons for seeing skilled folks get fodderized by the epitome of combat prowess in series.  Shrug, maybe it's my age peaking through.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 2, 2009)

Great series...sad that I caught it so early though. I prefer my marathons to go for a bit longer.


----------



## Bonds (Nov 2, 2009)

Wonder if there's any Shiho hentai out there... hmm


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 2, 2009)

of course there is, what kind of question is _that_? 

and if there isn't...someone better get on it.


----------



## Bonds (Nov 2, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> of course there is, what kind of question is _that_?



Tell me where, nao!


----------



## Ivyn (Nov 5, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> I don't get why people would rather watch someone just be badass than the actual progression of a character?  I mean, get me not wrong 9dragon is kickass but we always know he is going to win.  His best moments are when he is reflecting over his teacher talking to him about how awesome his pupil is.  The kid has everything 9d lacks to make a great martial artist a good person.  He was too much of a pussy you say?  The boy was at a natural physical disadvantage and had NOONE to help him take up for himself, what?  You expected him to save himself?  Yeh, you really think he'd be so kind to others he fights if he wasn't saved?
> 
> Especially given what's about to happen, I am perfectly happy with it focusing on the kid for right now.  LOL 'good fight' with 9d is like a 'good fight' with Lightning Tiger is like a 'good fight' with Hiko Sejirou is like a 'good fight' with Rakan is like a 'good fight' with Gin Freaks.  Get it, yet?  I sure as hell don't get why you guys have such hardons for seeing skilled folks get fodderized by the epitome of combat prowess in series.  Shrug, maybe it's my age peaking through.



I don't know about the others but for me one of the best things about  this series is the interactions between Nine Dragons and the kid (I'll never learn their names :/). That's why I'm complaining -- the kid is separated from Nine Dragons, Shiho and Sosul, so naturally focusing on him won't be that interesting as presenting what's going on right now with others. I think alone he won't be able to do much. But still I hope he'll surprise me. =D


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 10, 2009)

*CH 40*
Finally, no one is actually around to stop this long awaited punch that this guy totally deserves.


----------



## Gene (Nov 10, 2009)

Please kick that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)'s ass once and for all.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 10, 2009)

Wonder if he can control his power if not ..hes capable of doing nothing because  he fears to kill him.


----------



## Ivyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Personally I don't think they will fight, at least now, at school. He's also not that stupid anymore to use his powers when he can't control them. 

Btw, why this chapter has only 17 pages? Looks a bit like unfinished to me.


----------



## Darth (Nov 11, 2009)

I dunno. Those assholes should know by now not to mess with the kid.

And Seehee. Or whatever her name is. She tried to act like it was nothing and when she saw those guy she hid by the kid like a coward.

hmph. So much for trying to act tough. She could have at least thanked the kid.


----------



## HInch (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm hoping that he casts common sense and "being the bigger man" aside and wrecks the whole gang at school. 

It'd not really help the plot but man don't you just love the idea of him stamping the kid's face into mush?


----------



## Lucius (Nov 11, 2009)

serious he's gotta beat them up to a bloody pulp. anything else is unacceptable.

seems he is getting a hold of the foot technics. that should be enough to own those guys



Darth said:


> And Seehee. Or whatever her name is. She tried to act like it was nothing and when she saw those guy she hid by the kid like a coward.
> 
> hmph. So much for trying to act tough. She could have at least thanked the kid.


think its more like she doesn't want to make Shioon worry. she is actually scared as hell of them.


----------



## HInch (Nov 11, 2009)

Lucius said:


> think its more like she doesn't want to make Shioon worry. she is actually scared as hell of them.



This is how I see it too. She's putting on a brave face so as not to worry him, but now is genuinely scared when confronted by them.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 11, 2009)

LOL the kid isn't Gangryong he would punch the bald kid in the face with all he has.

Kid gonna do something mature(and boring) like try to talk. but I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Nov 11, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> LOL the kid isn't Gangryong he would punch the bald kid in the face with all he has.
> 
> Kid gonna do something mature(and boring) like try to talk. but I hope I'm wrong.



You all need to have more faith in Shinwoo 


*Spoiler*: _Believe!!_ 




Some of Images from ch41 & 42 RAWS that I found on my HDD
Only 5 images though. I'd be crazy to post all of them


*Spoiler*: _One_ 




Baseball???





*Spoiler*: _Guess there is no third strike_ 




Damn I bet releasing that stress felt good.




*Spoiler*: _MIB_ 




Having one hell of school day...




*Spoiler*: _0_0_ 




Just looks awesome, so had to post it


----------



## Lucius (Nov 11, 2009)

mu.. must resist klicking the spoilers. damn its so tempting^^


----------



## Inugami (Nov 11, 2009)

^Damn I don't have too much willpower.

but next chapter looks action packed...but I didn't like that last pic it has one of the cliche that I hate more on mangas.


----------



## HInch (Nov 11, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> LOL the kid isn't Gangryong he would punch the bald kid in the face with all he has.
> 
> Kid gonna do something mature(and boring) like try to talk. but I hope I'm wrong.



He must channel his inner Gangryong! Talking solves nothing. Fact.

I also lacked willpower. Loving the RAW's.


----------



## Lucius (Nov 11, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> ^Damn I don't have too much willpower.


you are not the only one >.<

Hey guys what you think are the chances for Sosul (the little girl) to return with a grown up body when they meet again? all Natsume Maya from Tenjou Tenge style.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 11, 2009)

Lord Omnicent said:


> You all need to have more faith in Shinwoo
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Believe!!_
> ...



I saw this coming from a mile away.

How?



Because I read the raws already.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 11, 2009)

just started reading this manga it is actually a good fighting manga


----------



## Inugami (Nov 11, 2009)

Lucius said:


> Hey guys what you think are the chances for Sosul (the little girl) to return with a grown up body when they meet again? all Natsume Maya from Tenjou Tenge style.



I want that to happen  .

would be very funny and also a plus to the fanservice  .


----------



## Ivyn (Nov 14, 2009)

RAWs!  



> And Seehee. Or whatever her name is. She tried to act like it was nothing and when she saw those guy she hid by the kid like a coward.
> 
> hmph. So much for trying to act tough. She could have at least thanked the kid.



This. I was so "omg girl what are you doing?". Okay, I'd understand if both scenes were separated by couple of chapters but in that one it was just bad. Everyone knows she's scared so she doesn't have to pretend that she's alright. 



> would be very funny and also a plus to the fanservice .



And we know how strong is fanservice in this series.


----------



## Blade (Nov 14, 2009)

waitin for the new chap


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 14, 2009)

Who isn't?


----------



## Smoke (Nov 15, 2009)

Can;t wait, I wanna see what happens next


----------



## squilliam (Nov 15, 2009)

lol, the creators of the manga have gone Kubo style.....17 pages.....wtf is this?


----------



## Blade (Nov 15, 2009)

how the fuck he became kubo?cuz we have 17 and not 25 pages this time?,lol
The breaker ,and generally most manhwa's i know>>>many shonen manga or some seinen,so don't complain and wait


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 15, 2009)

How the hell did Kubo even come into the conversation is beyond me.


----------



## Heero (Nov 15, 2009)

its out guys


*Spoiler*: _41_ 



fucking finally 

took him long enough to punch that bastard


----------



## Gene (Nov 15, 2009)

shit is going to hit the fan next chapter


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 15, 2009)

This chapter's ending was so fucking epic.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 15, 2009)

Loved everything of this chapter !


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 15, 2009)

YES!!! MOTHERFUCKING YES!!! GOD HE FINALLY HIT THAT SHIT COWARD!!! FINALLY!!!

I'm sorry, I just had to get that outta my system.  I just been waiting (as I'm sure everyone else has) for that wuss of a bully to finally get the butt-kicking he should've gotten in like chapter 5.  I see now why the writer had us wait so damn long for it.  It was really fulfilling, and it was just one punch!  I wanna see the next chapter all the more now!


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 15, 2009)

I officially like the main character now. He went from little bitch who couldn't do shit, to someone who kicks tons of ass.

Hopefully less people have a problem with him after this.


----------



## Lucius (Nov 15, 2009)

damn what a wicked chapter. enjoyed it a lot.


*Spoiler*: __ 



that punch was epic! so that guy is actually dead? would  be cool if he had a lasting facial deformation. i mean the guy had it coming but dead is a little too much.


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 15, 2009)

Yea, I doubt the bully's dead, but it sure looks like his mouth and nose have sunken in.  From the way it looks as he was lying on the floor I'm not sure he's gonna look the same after all's said and done...even with surgery


----------



## Inugami (Nov 15, 2009)

A punch of that magnitude mean death but if hes lucky(and I think he gonna be) just got some kind of facial deformation after reading Burning Hell I'm starting to want  those kind of scars on my reads.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 15, 2009)

I get the feeling the bully is gonna get some power up to be a semi major player later


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 15, 2009)

I caught myself smiling from ear to ear reading the last couple of pages of the chapter. Satisfying chapter indeed.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 15, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> I get the feeling the bully is gonna get some power up to be a semi major player later



I would love to see that I liked this chapter but at the same time I wasn't feeling the climax with the punch..we already know the bully didn't stand a chance .

but at the same time I would hate to see that you can get powerful easy and fast in this verse.. but perhaps if someone gives the bully a experimental pill that in the end kill him would be okay.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 15, 2009)

Nah, this is a good footnote on that part of chin's life.  He just shed the last of his cowardly middle school days.  Interesting that, no?





Agmaster said:


> Hahaha.  Run kid run.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 15, 2009)

EPIC!!!!! But after this, I think its gonna have a negative impact for him cause the way he looked at the end(LIKE A FUCKING BADD ASS!!), Saehee might be a little scared of him.


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn I love how he just ate that beating until The Bully actually tried to knock her head off.


----------



## Gene (Nov 16, 2009)

I think he was playing dead till the chick got in the way. You can fuck with him all you want, but shit's going to hit the fan if you fuck with his girl.


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 16, 2009)

Next chapters going to be awesome!! <3


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 16, 2009)

THAT IS A MAIN CHARACTER! Fighting to protect his piece of pussy! And being a MAN about it. Come HERE hoe, walk you past THESE bitches, and if they touch you, I'll pimp slap them so hard their ww2 ancestors will feel it. Aww good shit.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Nov 16, 2009)

OMG! Did the main character just kill that bastard?!


----------



## Gene (Nov 16, 2009)

Nah he probably held back. The guy's head would have flew off if he didn't.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 16, 2009)

Gene said:


> Nah he probably held back. The guy's head would have flew off if he didn't.



naw, even using superhuman physics normal human head will simply implode from impact if the punch was strong enough.


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 16, 2009)

That almost looks like what happened.  The lower part of the Bully's face is pushed in.  So a little more power and that would've been it for his life, if he's not dead as it is...


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 16, 2009)

You would think that fucking cunt (the bully) would have got the hint when the person you are picking on is smashing concrete with his fist.....................but ohhhhhhhh nooooooooo I guess with a caved in face he might get the message.


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 16, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> You would think that fucking cunt (the bully) would have got the hint when the person you are picking on is smashing concrete with his fist.....................but ohhhhhhhh nooooooooo I guess with a caved in face he might get the message.



That's what I thought!  Then I remembered that bullies are notorious for being dumbasses!


----------



## Griever (Nov 16, 2009)

261 Raw

About fucking time :ho i hope the little shits really dead .


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 16, 2009)

Tayimus said:


> That's what I thought!  Then I remembered that bullies are notorious for being dumbasses!



Lol true but in this case even his bullying butt buddies tried to warn him but he wasnt having it.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 16, 2009)

Shit just got *REAL!!!!!*


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Nov 16, 2009)

Epic chapter was epic!!! 

Seriously, that page with the guy's fist smashing through the bully's face was awesome.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 16, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Lol true but in this case even his bullying butt buddies tried to warn him but he wasnt having it.



He was aware (but he didn't want to accept) that's why he attacked from behind with a baseball bat, without the pill nobody survives a beating like that .. I'm sure the little fucker regret not having a gun .


----------



## Blade (Nov 16, 2009)

it's out,fuckin hell!


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 17, 2009)

The bully got knocked the fuck out!


----------



## Gecka (Nov 17, 2009)

In b4 more epic


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 17, 2009)

Tayimus said:


> That almost looks like what happened.  The lower part of the Bully's face is pushed in.  So a little more power and that would've been it for his life, if he's not dead as it is...


nah it was just artistic exaggeration

hes hurt like hell obviously but theres no way hes dead, especially since it goes against his beliefs


----------



## Smoke (Nov 17, 2009)

IN YO FACE MO'FUCKER!!!!





Literally


----------



## Darth (Nov 17, 2009)

Chapter was insane.

But you gotta wonder. What the hell was 9 Arts Dragon thinking when he gave the kid his cell? Didn't he figure out that the mafia was going to go after the kid?


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 17, 2009)

whens the next vol come out?


----------



## Ivyn (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome chapter  



Darth said:


> Chapter was insane.
> 
> But you gotta wonder. What the hell was 9 Arts Dragon thinking when he gave the kid his cell? Didn't he figure out that the mafia was going to go after the kid?



Whatever he was thinking now Shioon is in trouble, so next chapter should be interesting.


----------



## Blade (Nov 17, 2009)

I think Veritas found a good manhwa opponent


----------



## armorknight (Nov 17, 2009)

I like the kid a little more after this chapter (the punch was awesome), but he's still pretty lame. He didn't even stand up for himself and just let the bully beat the shit out of him until his girlfriend was in trouble. 

I just hope the nine-arts dragon comes back soon because he's what makes this series really good.


----------



## Darth (Nov 17, 2009)

FireKain said:


> I think Veritas found a good manhwa opponent



Veritas has better art, plot, characters, and overall better worldbuilding.

Nice try though.


----------



## Hiroshi (Nov 17, 2009)

This chapter was all kinds of win.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 17, 2009)

So shiion is completly willing to throw away all his ideals to protect that girl? Sigh, I'd hope he'd have a little more commit to his ideals, and not become a typical shounen switcher. Specifically, Shiion could have been like Batman in how he strives to uphold his ideals. Yet, instead, he has become no more then a simple predictable shounen arychetype. Honestly, even if Cho survives, the simple fact Shiion hit him with the intent and knowledge death was likely, has fundamentally ruined him for me. It's one thing to stand-up for your shit against som douche, but it's another to completly throw away 40 chapters worth of character development for the larf of a side-character female. Give me a break, dammit. Why not have punched th guy in crotch or something? Incidentally, should choo survive the blow because shiion was able conciously lessen the power I will be pleased. Cue bells of fighting prowness in the works and epic fight ahead.

The above being said, since I'm guessing Shiion is going to become part of the whole underworld shit and forced to "fight for his life" I guess some killing is to be expected. But I was hoping for one of those I gots to change the system by being better then the system type of main chars.  Instead, now, if shiion continues to pursue shit ala Nine Dragons, there will be a slight air of hypocrsisy and necessary death ladden in his approach. Wtv. 

Looking forward to some epic fights. Nine dragon needs to return and do somthing awesome.


----------



## Blade (Nov 17, 2009)

Darth said:


> Veritas has better art, plot, characters, and overall better worldbuilding.
> 
> Nice try though.




Plot? no, and it can be more serious than Veritas, 

generally yeah i agree  that Veritas  is better,it's also one of my fav series, but Breaker can go quite well too


----------



## chiveri (Nov 17, 2009)

Darth said:


> Veritas has better art, plot, characters, and overall better worldbuilding.
> 
> Nice try though.




Better plot? There really isnt much of it in Veritas and even so the charkcters rock they had like 0 development even so Breaker isnt better at that. Atleast we know why the main char wants to be stronger. Whats Gangryongs reason? Just so he can kick some ass? Thats pretty lame. Even now at chapter 59 we know nothing about him.
Also better worldbuilding? What do we know about the world outside the school? Nothing. 

Dont get me wrong i love Veritas but it is in noway better then Breaker.


----------



## Lucius (Nov 17, 2009)

^the only reason to read veritas is for the the chicks imo.



Cthulhu-versailles said:


> So shiion is completly willing to throw away all his ideals to protect that girl? Sigh, I'd hope he'd have a little more commit to his ideals, and not become a typical shounen switcher. Specifically, Shiion could have been like Batman in how he strives to uphold his ideals. Yet, instead, he has become no more then a simple predictable shounen arychetype. Honestly, even if Cho survives, the simple fact Shiion hit him with the intent and knowledge death was likely, has fundamentally ruined him for me. It's one thing to stand-up for your shit against som douche, but it's another to completly throw away 40 chapters worth of character development for the larf of a side-character female. Give me a break, dammit. Why not have punched th guy in crotch or something? Incidentally, should choo survive the blow because shiion was able conciously lessen the power I will be pleased. Cue bells of fighting prowness in the works and epic fight ahead.



i didn't like him going for the kill too. what didn't make it that bad for me was that he warned the bully 2 times and he still wouldn't listen. besids the bully was going for the kill himself on him and his GF.

he deserved it no doubt but i think shin got himself in a whole lot of trouble if the bully is actually dead.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 17, 2009)

Lucius said:


> ^the only reason to read veritas is for the the chicks imo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suppose. But I would assume Shiion can also put some power into his punches even withou using that technique. He's been doing training and shit, and his physical condition has improved by alot. That, to me, makes it all the more pointless for him to just go buckwild and clock the bully. I mean, he even had the little retrospectived after what's his face from Moon told him his punch would have killed the dude. 

...
BUT It would be pretty sick the bully wasn't dead and then came back 40 chapters latter as a tribute to Cyborg Tao from DB.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 17, 2009)

Darth said:


> Veritas has better art, plot, characters, and overall better worldbuilding.
> 
> Nice try though.



No.

It has shit plot, shit character development, and what worldbuilding?

art is a yeah, veritas has a much cleaner look


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 17, 2009)

*sighs* I had a whole mini-essay comparing Breaker and Veritas, but the site logged me out before I could post it.  Then when I logged in my post was nowhere to be found.  Just my luck... 

Oh well, since I'm too lazy to write that shit over again I'll just say I like Breaker and Veritas equally.


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 18, 2009)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> So shiion is completly willing to throw away all his ideals to protect that girl? Sigh, I'd hope he'd have a little more commit to his ideals, and not become a typical shounen switcher. Specifically, Shiion could have been like Batman in how he strives to uphold his ideals. Yet, instead, he has become no more then a simple predictable shounen arychetype. Honestly, even if Cho survives, the simple fact Shiion hit him with the intent and knowledge death was likely, has fundamentally ruined him for me. It's one thing to stand-up for your shit against som douche, but it's another to completly throw away 40 chapters worth of character development for the larf of a side-character female. Give me a break, dammit. Why not have punched th guy in crotch or something? Incidentally, should choo survive the blow because shiion was able conciously lessen the power I will be pleased. Cue bells of fighting prowness in the works and epic fight ahead.
> 
> The above being said, since I'm guessing Shiion is going to become part of the whole underworld shit and forced to "fight for his life" I guess some killing is to be expected. But I was hoping for one of those I gots to change the system by being better then the system type of main chars.  Instead, now, if shiion continues to pursue shit ala Nine Dragons, there will be a slight air of hypocrsisy and necessary death ladden in his approach. Wtv.
> 
> Looking forward to some epic fights. Nine dragon needs to return and do somthing awesome.



What would be shit is if he has that bullshit naive view all the way through to the end of the manhwa, with his introduction to martial arts he has entered a cut throat kill or be killed world. He needs to realise this and buck up, hell this isn?t Naruto where blood thirsty murders drop their way of life because some bitch ass 13-15yr in a jumpsuit preaches about love and bonds to them. It would be of great development if he realises his way of thinking is a bit childish.


----------



## Severnaruto (Nov 18, 2009)

Man, I started and hit chap. 41 in a single night.  This is some good shit.

I like Veritas as well, but overall, I prefer The Breaker--there's something about the way the world of the Murim has been built up thus far, and Shiion is likeable if a tad bit naive--but even then, his naivety isn't frustrating like, say, Naruto. 

How far do the raws go up to?  I can read Korean, so I think I'll start doing that for The Breaker.


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2009)

Gecka said:


> No.
> 
> It has shit plot, shit character development, and what worldbuilding?
> 
> art is a yeah, veritas has a much cleaner look



Well sucks for you if you don't like the characters when 90% of the readers do. Characters like Honse, Lightning Tiger, Grangryong, and Fire Dragon far surpass ANYONE in The Breaker.

Although 9 Arts Dragon is pretty cool..

and just because you can't grasp the plot doesn't mean it's shit.


----------



## Severnaruto (Nov 18, 2009)

Just my luck...  I find Volume 7 Raws and they're almost unreadable.  Goddamn.   Need to find cleaner scans...

And the internet provides. XD  So fucking awesome, I'm loving this.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 18, 2009)

Darth said:


> Veritas has better art, plot, characters, and overall better worldbuilding.
> 
> Nice try though.



Veritas is art and boobs. The plot is pretentious and the characters are uninspiring and none are note worthy. 

If this manga goes in the way it should Shiion will realize his way of thinking is childish. I think that for now his attitude of "not really in it for himself but really in it because he doesn't want to see other people try to protect him" is an alright attitude, its actually quite similar to another main character in a manga called Wolf Guy.


----------



## Severnaruto (Nov 18, 2009)

Volume 7 spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



So the 9 arts dragon definitely has a thing for Shiho, not that it wasn't obvious.  What happened to his master is definitely tragic though.  I wish Sehi or Sosul was in the story more, but right now, it's just Gumoonryuong being a total fucking badass, killing shit and wrecking stuff.  It starts with him going to 'rescue' his apprentice before reverting to a full-on old people revenge killing mode.

I wish I didn't get so much Naruto/Sasuki vibes from Shi-un and Chun-do, though.


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 18, 2009)

Severnaruto said:


> Volume 7 spoilers:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I came.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 18, 2009)

Darth said:


> Well sucks for you if you don't like the characters when 90% of the readers do. Characters like Honse, Lightning Tiger, Grangryong, and Fire Dragon far surpass ANYONE in The Breaker.
> 
> Although 9 Arts Dragon is pretty cool..
> 
> and just because you can't grasp the plot doesn't mean it's shit.



I never said I didn't like the characters, most of them are cool.

Only that they have NO development.

Plot?

Some bitchy blonde apathetic is gonna graduate as president of the student council of a school that steals martial arts.

I'm one of the first pimps of the manhwa(even before Darth Nihilus), so don't go around spouting shit about Veritas to me.

Veritas is good an' all that, but it could definitely improve in many areas. Whereas The Breaker is all around good, there are a few things that irk me, but nothing that's truly outstanding such as the flaws in Veritas.


----------



## Severnaruto (Nov 19, 2009)

Veritas has some kickass characters, but they don't really develop, though.  They're badasses, but that's all they are and they are defined more by their abilities than anything else.

Whereas, in The Breaker, Nine Arts, Shiun, Shiho, all the characters develop and grow throughout the story.  It might be the standard teacher-pupil relationship that's expanded upon by the martial arts/revenge backstory, but it's told well, and the action kicks ass.

I like Veritas, by all means, but I've never felt the need to read the raws like I did with the Breaker.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 19, 2009)

Darth said:


> Well sucks for you if you don't like the characters when 90% of the readers do. Characters like Honse, Lightning Tiger, Grangryong, and Fire Dragon far surpass ANYONE in The Breaker.
> 
> Although 9 Arts Dragon is pretty cool..
> 
> and just because you can't grasp the plot doesn't mean it's shit.


Veritas plot sucks, Honse Lightning Tiger and Gangryong are the only characters who arent terrible, theres no actual character development or background and the art is pretty generic


----------



## Regner (Nov 19, 2009)

I can see how Veritas is the more popular manwha, but I absolutely love The Breaker.  To me, it is outstanding in every way.  I can't wait to see what the Murim world is all about.  The way the story is set up so far, with 9 arts Dragon leaving his apprentice officially ends the first arc.  I believe most people hated Shioon from the start of the story, I know I did.  But his progression as a character and how that will play apart of him abruptly being thrown in to the crazy cut throat martial arts world has me so friggin intrigued.  
  That sort of setup is lacking in Veritas, Gangryong is a likeable character, but there's no suspense for me.  I'm pretty sure he'll end up as the strongest and destroy bitches, which will be a fun ride for the readers, but the Breaker is in a league all in itself IMO.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 19, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Veritas is art and boobs. The plot is pretentious and the characters are uninspiring and none are note worthy.
> 
> If this manga goes in the way it should Shiion will realize his way of thinking is childish.


I doubt it will since although its childish Shion will probably be the one to change the martial art philosophy with his thinking.

Otherwise it would just be one huge circle


----------



## Lucius (Nov 19, 2009)

he'll team up with that prodigy boy and they gonna kick some ass in the murin world !

we need official names. everybody is using different ones. right now for me its just:
the kid
the kids gf
loli girl
prodigy boy
9 arts guy/kids teacher
hot chick
blond hot chick
guy with lambo
the bully
old murin guys


----------



## squilliam (Nov 19, 2009)

latest chapter spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah so did the bully kid die? Because it looks like his face caved in when he was lying on the ground...


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2009)

Lucius said:


> he'll team up with that prodigy boy and they gonna kick some ass in the murin world !
> 
> we need official names. everybody is using different ones. right now for me its just:
> the kid
> ...



Exactly, I can't remember any of the names in this goddamn manhwa. 

Your nicknames are hilarious though cause that's exactly what I call them all.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 19, 2009)

Lucius said:


> he'll team up with that prodigy boy and they gonna kick some ass in the murin world !
> 
> we need official names. everybody is using different ones. right now for me its just:
> the kid
> ...


Lee
idk
Sosul
Chun Woo
GooMoo
Shiho
idk
idk
idk
idk


----------



## Ivyn (Nov 19, 2009)

I can remember only Shino and Sosul. Oh, and Alex. >_>


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 19, 2009)

squilliam said:


> latest chapter spoilers:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I seriously doubt it. I think he's going to be permanently disfigured.


----------



## chiveri (Nov 19, 2009)

Darth said:


> Well sucks for you if you don't like the characters when 90% of the readers do. Characters like Honse, Lightning Tiger, Grangryong, and Fire Dragon far surpass ANYONE in The Breaker.
> 
> Although 9 Arts Dragon is pretty cool..
> 
> and just because you can't grasp the plot doesn't mean it's shit.




There is no plot to grasp in Veritas. Really the fights are the only amamzing thing in this manga? Also since when is popular=good?


----------



## Inugami (Nov 19, 2009)

Lucius said:


> he'll team up with that prodigy boy and they gonna kick some ass in the murin world !
> 
> we need official names. everybody is using different ones. right now for me its just:
> the kid
> ...



heheh I'm guilty of that too.. the problem its that I don't find the characters likeable's that's my only complain with the breaker.


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 19, 2009)

I find the names to be too complicated to remember, that being said I do really enjoy this series! It's one of only a few.


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 19, 2009)

Names are hard to remeber since a lot of them sound alike to me. Chin-woo, Shin-woo, uh Shiso, Saseha, . People spell them differently too.


----------



## Severnaruto (Nov 19, 2009)

I blame that on the translators, since it seems to change every few chapters.  It'd be Shi-oon for the protagonist, but it's often released as Shiun, Shiwoon, Shion, Shiion, etc, etc.  Same for Sehi--Saehee, Seehi, Saehi--and such.  I think it's just unfamiliarity with Korean pronounciations.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 19, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> heheh I'm guilty of that too.. the problem its that I don't find the characters likeable's that's my only complain with the breaker.


how do you not find them likable? 9 Arts is pretty much a Korean Onizuka, the Kid is badass when he wants to be, and everyone else is pretty hilarious


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 19, 2009)

I seriously don't understand people's problems with the kid after his fight with Hyuk. After the latest chapter all doubts should be gone.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 19, 2009)

HES TO NICE WHAT A ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

WHY CANT HE BE SOME BRAINLESS DUDE WITH NO PERSONALITY


----------



## Lucius (Nov 19, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> 9 Arts is pretty much a Korean Onizuka, the Kid is badass when he wants to be, and everyone else is pretty hilarious



hmm you are kinda right
save kid from roof, check
perverted, check
badass fighter, check
doesn't care about his students unless they are really pathetc, check
turns them badass, check.. no wait that one guy in GTO kinda stayed a wimp:/

i have to admit Shioon wasn't as pathethic as the guy in GTO


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 19, 2009)

The first few chapters of The Breaker are obvious plays at GTO

i was afraid it was gonna just copy it at first but i like the way it went


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 19, 2009)

I do think the trouble with characters names is due to being very unfamilair with Korean and the correct pronunciations.

The kid isn't that much of a wimp! As soon as he decided to learn martial arts he has been a whole lot less pathetic. At the moment I would say his problem is him being too naive.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2009)

I've heard good things about this manwha, shall be reading soon.


> I do think the trouble with characters names is due to being very unfamilair with Korean and the correct pronunciations.



Manwha names are too long, have one syllable names.


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 19, 2009)

I think the first few chapters were made that way to pay a little homage to GTO.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 19, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> how do you not find them likable? 9 Arts is pretty much a Korean Onizuka, the Kid is badass when he wants to be, and everyone else is pretty hilarious



Because this might sound weird but personally I find his badassery moments forced.

and the kid even if hes good at fighting I didn't like  how he gained his strength also I don't see him has a badass I find badass people to be more about attitude.

but hey..that's just me I don't say they sucks I just don't like them.

p.s. I always remember the bully name because Changho (chango) in my country means monkey  .


----------



## Severnaruto (Nov 19, 2009)

Eh, Shioon's power-up moment might have been contrived, but it's nothing worse than just about every shonen out there.  Normal/weak kid, gets a chance, turns out to have great potential...  rather cliche, but it works.


----------



## Majeh (Nov 20, 2009)

Severnaruto said:


> Eh, Shioon's power-up moment might have been contrived, but it's nothing worse than just about every shonen out there.  Normal/weak kid, gets a chance, turns out to have great potential...  rather cliche, but it works.



Yea but the kid is like a genius when it comes to learning techniques. He sees it once and without even thinking about it he gets the basics and can almost master it in a few days. He may not know that hes doin something correctly but hes still doing it.


----------



## chiveri (Nov 20, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> and the kid even if hes good at fighting *I didn't like  how he gained his strength* also I don't see him has a badass I find badass people to be more about attitude.



So i guess you dont like shounen?


----------



## Inugami (Nov 20, 2009)

chiveri said:


> So i guess you dont like shounen?



so you didn't read Hajime no Ippo or Slam Dunk?


----------



## chiveri (Nov 20, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> so you didn't read Hajime no Ippo or Slam Dunk?


#

Ofcourse i did but Slam Dunk isnt a fighting manga and Hajime no Ippo is made to look realistic.
I ment such Shounen, where people use ki or magic. Those are also alot more more common this days. Ippo isnt your typical shounen fighting manga.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 20, 2009)

chiveri said:


> #
> 
> Ofcourse i did but Slam Dunk isnt a fighting manga and Hajime no Ippo is made to look *realistic*.
> I ment such Shounen, where people use ki or magic. Those are also alot more more common this days. Ippo isnt your typical shounen fighting manga.



I miss those days...now that one its starting to become a more generic one


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 20, 2009)

Woli~Ryuken!


----------



## yo586 (Nov 22, 2009)

New chapter on A-team scans is up: GSS's website
Good stuff, story is on a roll of epicness lately.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 22, 2009)

I hated this chapter

stupid cliche or teens pwaning adults with more years of preparation .


----------



## Gene (Nov 22, 2009)

I think it had more to do that they underestimated Shioon. Especially the big dude who was just going straight in for a grab.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 22, 2009)

Gene said:


> I think it had more to do that they underestimated Shioon. Especially the big dude who was just going straight in for a grab.



that was the worst .. first thing when I see him I was thinking.

''oh damn here comes the typical scene of the big , ugly ,stupid guy used to try to make the main  character look badass ''


----------



## Spartacus (Nov 23, 2009)

Somehow, that transporter guy, Alex, gives off a huge Renji vibe to me. Not in his abilities, but mainly in the way he behaves, and his style. Anybody else feeling it?


----------



## Lucius (Nov 23, 2009)

the big guy was certainly beeing caught offguard. but even if not it was awesome. what would you expect from a fighting manhwa anyways? i mean it took him long enough to be around lower mid tier in powerrankings (thats where i think the big guy is). the MC in veritas beat up lvl 5 guys b4 chapter 10. and that lvl 7(?) chick in chapter 14. thats what i call cliche.

so the bully is not dead^^. most of us got it wrong with shioon going all out. he didn't even use his ki strike and send the bully flying. he isn't quite in a leauge with prodigy boy or the guy who broke 9 art's arm yet but finally he can take care of himself. hope prodigy boy is taking him in and shows him some more tricks.

i liked how Shioon is slowly changing 9 arts and sticked to his not killing mentality.


----------



## Darth (Nov 23, 2009)

It was a pretty good chapter. IMO, the only reason Shihoon got out alive was because the Organization had no idea what his capabilities were. So when he used the spirit breaker punch and the insane foot technique, it caught the agents by surprise thus allowing him to escape.

Makes sense to me.


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 23, 2009)

The chapter was awesome as usal there is no one alive who couldnt have liked i...............oh wait.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 23, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> The chapter was awesome as usal there is *no one alive* who couldnt have liked i...............oh wait.



Call me The Deadman


----------



## chiveri (Nov 23, 2009)

Darth said:


> It was a pretty good chapter. IMO, the only reason Shihoon got out alive was because the Organization had no idea what his capabilities were. So when he used the spirit breaker punch and the insane foot technique, it caught the agents by surprise thus allowing him to escape.
> 
> Makes sense to me.




Not really. They suspected him to be affiliated with the 9 arts dragon. You know the best martial artist there is. They should have been prepared to some resistance.


----------



## Gene (Nov 23, 2009)

chiveri said:


> Not really. They suspected him to be affiliated with the 9 arts dragon. You know the best martial artist there is. They should have been prepared to some resistance.


I think it also had to do with the fact that Shioon's still just a kid. 



Dante10 said:


> Link removed
> 
> Chapter is out now!


slowpoke.jpg?


----------



## Spartacus (Nov 23, 2009)

Damn, I think Saehee panties are soaking right now...


----------



## neostar8710 (Nov 23, 2009)

I just read all 42 chaptersi n the past two days and wow, really good stuff!

In fact, I can say I liked it a lot better than Veritas and I hope it gets better and better.

Can't wait for more!


----------



## Gecka (Nov 23, 2009)

Ehhhh

didn't like the relationship development between shiho and dragon


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 23, 2009)

well theres apparently some more backstory between them so yeah

also shit yeah awesome chapter


----------



## Smoke (Nov 23, 2009)

This manga along with One Piece, are the only 2 that I actually wait in anticipation for, every week.


----------



## neostar8710 (Nov 23, 2009)

i'm just waiting for the master's arm to heal, hahah

and of course, a backstory between him and his master as well


----------



## Segan (Nov 24, 2009)

Just butting in to say, that this manga (or manhwa) is awesome.

*Spoiler*: __ 




And Goomoonryong doesn't need both arms to deal with the top brass of the organization, as you will see soon enough.


----------



## Darth (Nov 24, 2009)

Smoke said:


> This manga along with One Piece, are the only 2 that I actually wait in anticipation for, every week.



Add Beezlebub, Psyren, Veritas, and Bloody Monday and you got yourself a good list.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Nov 24, 2009)

the last panel on the page with him looking up in the rain was artistically just amazing. The detail on the eyes and the sheer expression of simple yet deep sadness.


----------



## Spartacus (Nov 24, 2009)

Downloaded this manhwa, and marathoned all of it in one night. Shiho and Saehee are, hands down, the hottest and the cutest chicks, respectively, I have ever seen drawn

ch.250

Especially the bottom middle panel on this page. Saehee looks incredible.


----------



## Blade (Nov 24, 2009)

42 was very good,next now


----------



## Regner (Nov 24, 2009)

My only complaint is that 9 Arts Dragon is too godlike in combat. The only reason why he struggled against the iron grip guy is because he had to take on all of the excess ki of the illwallsindan.

 It seemed like the 5 arts genius kid was going to be a major showdown for him, but Shioon beat him with a handicap.  There has to be some sort of badass out there who is on par with him.


----------



## Segan (Nov 24, 2009)

Regner said:


> My only complaint is that 9 Arts Dragon is too godlike in combat. The only reason why he struggled against the iron grip guy is because he had to take on all of the excess ki of the illwallsindan.
> 
> It seemed like the 5 arts genius kid was going to be a major showdown for him, but Shioon beat him with a handicap.  There has to be some sort of badass out there who is on par with him.


He may seem godlike, but I'm sure, he sweated blood and went through hell to achieve the level he's currently at.

Hell, his own master was probably even stronger than that.


----------



## Blade (Nov 24, 2009)

wait and see what'll happen in the next chapters


----------



## Smoke (Nov 25, 2009)

How long has this been out?


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 25, 2009)

Smoke said:


> How long has this been out?



Since 2007


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 25, 2009)

any idea when vol 8 is coming out?

​


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 25, 2009)

I heard that Volume 8 just  came out in Korea.


----------



## Blade (Nov 25, 2009)

can't wait to see it


----------



## squilliam (Nov 25, 2009)

Has this been manga of the month yet? 

if not, GET IT UP THERE RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Lucius (Nov 25, 2009)

if it wins i'll make a thread with all the important character names including pictures^^ but its pretty far behind already. doesn't look like it'll make it. maybe its a little too early too. 

this thread is barely 300 posts big. guess its a good thing it doesen't win yet. lets wait for more ppl to pick this up.


----------



## squilliam (Nov 25, 2009)

so it all depends on how big the manga's thread is?


----------



## Lucius (Nov 25, 2009)

well its kind of an indicator of how popular it is right now. or do you want the MotM wasted with few threads and not many ppl to discuss? then having to wait another 12 month to be able to vote for it again.

i've seen winners with only 3-4 threads and a hand full of posts the whole month. don't want that to happen to The Breaker

tbh. i'm happy it made it in the top 3.

hope you see what i mean. 300 posts isn't really a sign of a lot of discussion. not saying this is gonna end up like that. its just my opinion.


----------



## Ivyn (Nov 26, 2009)

I agree, it's too early for this to be MotM already -- it'd be funny since 90% of readers don't even know names of main characters  

In couple of months the plot will be also more developed so we'll get a chance to discuss more things.


----------



## Severnaruto (Nov 26, 2009)

Seems like interest in this is picking up, though.  It's almost like Veritas is getting interest up in the Breaker as well.

Looking forward to Volume 8...  shit should kick some serious ass.


----------



## Blade (Nov 27, 2009)

yeah we all waitin for it


----------



## Segan (Nov 27, 2009)

Ivyn said:


> I agree, it's too early for this to be MotM already -- it'd be funny since 90% of readers don't even know names of main characters


True, I only know Goomoonryong. Dunno how his disciple is named *g*


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 27, 2009)

Just started reading this, Korean names are annoying

Otherwise it looks pretty good so far.


----------



## Ivyn (Nov 27, 2009)

Segan said:


> True, I only know Goomoonryong. Dunno how his disciple is named *g*



Whoa, congrats on remembering this one  

It's Shioon. Or Shiion... fuck. >_> 



Nightfall said:


> Just started reading this, Korean names are annoying
> 
> Otherwise it looks pretty good so far.



Another fan =D Don't worry we all go here by 'the teacher', 'the kid', 'the hot chick'


----------



## Fate115 (Nov 27, 2009)

^ Same here. Just started this manga yesterday and already caught up. I'm so anxious to see what happens next. I knew the moment I read the 1st chapter this manga was gonna get epic.


----------



## Crackers (Nov 27, 2009)

This series is pretty kickass

This might be a stupid question, but is it updated regularly?


----------



## Lucius (Nov 27, 2009)

a-team is scanslating it right now. the last few weeks they did a pretty good job @ releasing 1 chapter a week. but i hear ppl saying they work faster with donations. maybe soneone else knows more


----------



## Blade (Nov 27, 2009)

Volume 8 is out in Korea,now we are waitin for the raw one


----------



## Smoke (Nov 27, 2009)

I feel bad cuz the only name I know, is saehee or w/e.


And this is one of my fave mangas


oh and shon


----------



## Segan (Nov 27, 2009)

Ivyn said:


> Whoa, congrats on remembering this one


It's a honestly pretty cool name, that's why I remember it.

Yeah, it must be Shioon or something. And the girl is Saehee, now that I recall.What else....sunsengnim, but that's not a name.


----------



## Ivyn (Nov 27, 2009)

Shiho is also an easy name to remember


----------



## Crackers (Nov 27, 2009)

Easy names to remember are easy names, but which character is actually named Shiho? Is the princess, or the school teacher Shioon's master tried to nail in the first twenty chapters? 



> a-team is scanslating it right now. the last few weeks they did a pretty good job @ releasing 1 chapter a week. but i hear ppl saying they work faster with donations. maybe soneone else knows more


Oh, I see. Well, that just makes it all the better to me.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 27, 2009)

Ivyn said:


> Shiho is also an easy name to remember



That's easy to remember if you use my way of remembering her.

She's a _she_

and she's a _ho_

she-ho = shiho:ho


----------



## Regner (Nov 27, 2009)

Smoke said:


> That's easy to remember if you use my way of remembering her.
> 
> She's a _she_
> 
> ...



I like your way of name retention.  Do it for nine arts (Goomoonryong) and the kid (Shioon)


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 28, 2009)

Just catched up to chapter 42, I'm enjoying this


----------



## Ivyn (Nov 28, 2009)

Crackers said:


> Easy names to remember are easy names, but which character is actually named Shiho? Is the princess, or the school teacher Shioon's master tried to nail in the first twenty chapters?



She's that black-haired "nurse". 



Smoke said:


> That's easy to remember if you use my way of remembering her.
> 
> She's a _she_
> 
> ...



Excellent  



Regner said:


> I like your way of name retention.  Do it for nine arts (Goomoonryong) and the kid (Shioon)



Shioon's usually shocked about everything that's going on around him, with martial arts and all, so maybe like this?:

Shi- o.o = Shioon (I don't know what to do with "n" though )


----------



## KuKu (Nov 28, 2009)

Smoke said:


> That's easy to remember if you use my way of remembering her.
> 
> She's a _she_
> 
> ...



Fucking win.


----------



## Lucius (Nov 28, 2009)

^oh God. its one of the things you can't unsee. i will never forgett her name again^^


----------



## Dagor (Nov 28, 2009)

I just finished reading the last chapter, and I can say that this Manga is awesome.


----------



## KidQuick (Dec 4, 2009)

Man, this is one of my favorite mangas out there. Haven't seen a chapter in a while. I do not like Veritas. Any idea when the next breaker will be out?


----------



## Gene (Dec 4, 2009)

No, there's not really a consistent release schedule with this manwha.


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 5, 2009)

At least people are being creative with remembering names.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 5, 2009)

Gene said:


> No, there's not really a consistent release schedule with this manwha.



I think you mean the scan-team

the manhwa has to be consistent in order for the mangaka to keep his job at the manga publishing magazine


----------



## KidQuick (Dec 5, 2009)

I didn't realize it, but volume 6 and volume 7 have already been scanned on mangahelpers. Volume 7 went up back in Sept. so hopefully volume 8 is steadily getting closer to being published. Each volume is about 100 pages, so that's about 5 chapters per volume. 

Even though I can't read it, it sure looks cool


----------



## Inugami (Dec 5, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> At least people are being creative with remembering names.



LOL it just they are so uncharismatic or very cliche .


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 5, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> LOL it just they are so uncharismatic or very cliche .



Yeah they are, I still have a hard time with the names.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 5, 2009)

I need a new breaker chap


----------



## Raviene (Dec 5, 2009)

OK i just started yesterday and was now able to catch up today and it felt like i was reading Veritas and Kenichi at the same time

i agree w/ most of you here...i really hate korean names or terms ...its has a lot of letters for some odd reason ... i mean i just learned that the name of the kid is Shioon at the last chapter for god's sake and sometimes when they are discussing names of organizations and/or techniques i just go right ahead and skip to the next bubble or panel (i cant stand them )

anyways...great read and ill definitely be watching out for this


----------



## James (Dec 5, 2009)

I read up to date with this recently too and yeah, the Korean naming has been an issue for me. In some parts where they've been using a lot of Korean terms I've done something that I never usually do with manga and just skimmed over things. There's no way I'd even have the first clue how to pronounce most of that shit.

I kind of wish the translation groups were taking more liberties and cutting it down as much as possible.

Anyway other than that it's a pretty good read. I think I'll just refer to it as a comic, the term Manwha sounds like ass.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 5, 2009)

Smoke said:


> That's easy to remember if you use my way of remembering her.
> 
> She's a _she_
> 
> ...



This is a perfect way to remember her name.


----------



## Majeh (Dec 5, 2009)

Nice World Embryo set greed.

When is the next chap coming out.?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 5, 2009)

Majeh said:


> Nice World Embryo set greed.
> 
> When is the next chap coming out.?



Thanks. Redrawing parts of it was a pain, and I still couldn't get the sword perfect.


If you were talking about WE, the latest chapter came out today.


----------



## Raviene (Dec 6, 2009)

i've been meaning to ask this and i think it has also been mentioned somewhere in the forums but cant really remember where  ...what are your thoughts on the fact that he is super strong because of the pill the slutty nurse gave him early in the chapters...i think it kind of cheapens his feats/character

maybe its just me but i still like the _"there is something special about the protagonist that explains his unexplained power-up in a really short time cliche"_ ... i don't really like a roided protagonist but again that's just me


----------



## KidQuick (Dec 6, 2009)

Raviene said:


> i've been meaning to ask this and i think it has also been mentioned somewhere in the forums but cant really remember where  ...what are your thoughts on the fact that he is super strong because of the pill the slutty nurse gave him early in the chapters...i think it kind of cheapens his feats/character
> 
> maybe its just me but i still like the _"there is something special about the protagonist that explains his unexplained power-up in a really short time cliche"_ ... i don't really like a roided protagonist but again that's just me



I don't mind it. It's an interesting take on things imo - that he was clearly shown with the will-power to be great, but that body was simply not physiologically (it's in the genes) able to endure the high activity levels he wanted to put it through. 

So in this case, instead of just a blah character getting a powerup, you have a character that is incredibly weak getting the powerup. And we've seen that he's special in that the powerup uniquely suited him (instead of killing him) because he has always had the intellectual capacity to train his body to do great things - in this sense, a lack of clumsiness and an intuitiveness with the use of his body.

To look at it another way, I don't thing the pill would have helped many others out, because even with an incredible amount of ki, if you don't have the strong will power to train, and the physical ingenuity to match it, it's of no use. It would have just killed most people.


----------



## James (Dec 6, 2009)

It has been suggested since he got the powerup that he at least has an amazing ability to improve his skills in a short amount of time (like any protagonist)


----------



## Inugami (Dec 6, 2009)

lol yeah very convenient.


----------



## Tempproxy (Dec 7, 2009)

No more convenient than guys like Kang, Naruto and the likes, have you played Yakuza 3Oxvial and do you know if they are releasing an English version?


----------



## Segan (Dec 7, 2009)

KidQuick said:


> To look at it another way, I don't thing the pill would have helped many others out, because even with an incredible amount of ki, if you don't have the strong will power to train, and the physical ingenuity to match it, it's of no use. It would have just killed most people.



I'm sure, you're aware that Shin only survived because of Goomoonryong, who had to absorb the nasty side-effects of the Illwallshindan.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 7, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> No more convenient than guys like Kang, Naruto and the likes, *have you played Yakuza 3Oxvial and do you know if they are releasing an English version?*



OUCH!! you really know how to hurt a man don't you? 

I'm tempted to import the game but there's are bunch of rumors that it gonna come the first quarter of 2010.. so I'm gonna wait.


----------



## Tempproxy (Dec 7, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> OUCH!! you really know how to hurt a man don't you?
> 
> I'm tempted to import the game but there's are bunch of rumors that it gonna come the first quarter of 2010.. so I'm gonna wait.



Well I hope they release an English version for this and the samurai Yakuza that was released prior to Yakuza 3.


----------



## Majeh (Dec 8, 2009)

Can shioon be considered a genius.? I mean the kid can already do all these techniques in a month. Id say if he was born into the martial arts world he would be at hyuk somoonjus(genius kid) level or higher. Of course its because he ate the Illwallshindan thingy that he has so much power. But still he learns super quick so i was just posing the question.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 8, 2009)

Majeh said:


> Can shioon be considered a genius.? I mean the kid can already do all these techniques in a month. Id say if he was born into the martial arts world he would be at hyuk somoonjus(genius kid) level or higher. Of course its because he ate the Illwallshindan thingy that he has so much power. But still he learns super quick so i was just posing the question.



well hes giving problem to people that spent all their lives on martial arts, and we still don't see a panel of him doing epic hardworking training a la Hajime no Ippo... its like he learn things a la Sharingan so yeah hes a genius .


----------



## Majeh (Dec 8, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> well hes giving problem to people that spent all their lives on martial arts, and we still don't see a panel of him doing epic hardworking training a la Hajime no Ippo... its like he learn things a la Sharingan so yeah hes a genius .



Exactly what i mean. He 1 shot KO'd one of the top guys from the organization(big guy he did the foot tech to). Hows a top guy gonna get beat by a kid whos on a month of training?


----------



## Tempproxy (Dec 8, 2009)

Majeh said:


> Exactly what i mean. He 1 shot KO'd one of the top guys from the organization(big guy he did the foot tech to). Hows a top guy gonna get beat by a kid whos on a month of training?



First of him been one of the top guys of the organization mean's what exactly? We don?t even know how strong the organisation is meant to be, they are merely a small part in the grand scheme of things known as the world of the Murim. If he beat a head of a school or a top fighter of a school then they would be room to question things but he merely toppled a guy who is the equivalent of a body guard/enforcer of the Murim world. Also he caught him of guard with a technique that is meant for deception hence he was able to land a clean blow and considering he has a shit load of ki and has learnt a powerful punching technique his punch was sufficient enough to bring down the big guy.


----------



## Segan (Dec 8, 2009)

Shiwoon got a shitload of ki because of the Illwallshindan. If released properly, it's gonna hurt. Other than that, it's true, he's a fast learner.

He's got to have redeeming traits, don't ya think so?


----------



## The Imp (Dec 9, 2009)

Just started reading this. After 2 chapters this just seems like a ripoff of GTO. I'm gonna continue reading and see how it turns out, but so far i have really low expectations.


----------



## KidQuick (Dec 9, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> First of him been one of the top guys of the organization mean's what exactly? We don?t even know how strong the organisation is meant to be, they are merely a small part in the grand scheme of things known as the world of the Murim. If he beat a head of a school or a top fighter of a school then they would be room to question things but he merely toppled a guy who is the equivalent of a body guard/enforcer of the Murim world. Also he caught him of guard with a technique that is meant for deception hence he was able to land a clean blow and considering he has a shit load of ki and has learnt a powerful punching technique his punch was sufficient enough to bring down the big guy.



Yeah, I just had the sense the big guy was a very capable subordinate. But nothing more than a powerful goon.


----------



## Darth (Dec 9, 2009)

Where's the latest chapter out at?


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 9, 2009)

Just caught up, definitly one of the best martial artist manga's around in terms of plot and stuff. 



Oxvial said:


> well hes giving problem to people that spent all their lives on martial arts, and we still don't see a panel of him doing epic hardworking training a la Hajime no Ippo... its like he learn things a la Sharingan so yeah hes a genius .



He's gifted as they say, he has "spirit".


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 10, 2009)

Just caught up on The Breaker (excellent series). And seeing Changho get smashed in the face was very satisfying. 

Veritas and The Breaker are my two new favorite martial arts mangas.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 10, 2009)

Don't really see the big whoopie about Veritas anymore. I will admit I really like it at first for its fights, but ever since lets say chapter 40 or so, the series has become kind of boring. Moreover, the fights that do occur these days feel like they have no meaning. Worst still, the new characters are terrible and generic in everything save looks I can't pretend to care about them. Incidentally, I could care less about the ki explainations constantly given as though we need to be reminded or have additionally info on that front. And I say that being a massive fan of Hunter x Hunter! Meh. The Breaker stomps on Veritas in pretty much everything. I even prefer the pace of the fights in The Breaker.


----------



## KidQuick (Dec 10, 2009)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Don't really see the big whoopie about Veritas anymore. I will admit I really like it at first for its fights, but ever since lets say chapter 40 or so, the series has become kind of boring. Moreover, the fights that do occur these days feel like they have no meaning. Worst still, the new characters are terrible and generic in everything save looks I can't pretend to care about them. Incidentally, I could care less about the ki explainations constantly given as though we need to be reminded or have additionally info on that front. And I say that being a massive fan of Hunter x Hunter! Meh. The Breaker stomps on Veritas in pretty much everything. I even prefer the pace of the fights in The Breaker.






I don't mind the ki explanations - I actually like them. But with each new chapter Breaker sets itself apart from Veritas. Honestly, Veritas was doomed the moment Lightning Tiger died. goomoonryong+Yooshin is why Breaker will win.


----------



## squilliam (Dec 12, 2009)

when the hell is this gonna get updated? 

it's been like 2 weeks


----------



## Inugami (Dec 12, 2009)

TalikX said:


> What an idiot, he could release multiple chapters at once but releases them only one chapter  at a time when he feels like it to keep "suspense". Epic fail.



hehe at least someone are doing them for free I prefer to wait than pay ala WFP.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 13, 2009)

as long as we know they didnt drop it its fine


----------



## Lucius (Dec 13, 2009)

they are waiting for donations to pick up.. remember when they released 4 chapters at a time when they got a big donation?^^

at least they didn't stop at a crazy cliffhanger..


----------



## Smoke (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok so who wants to send them $200?



I'll rep whoever does it


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 18, 2009)

They want 10,000 votes.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 25, 2009)

Massive release of The Breaker at here. Chapter 43-46 released, hope you know how to use mirc to get them.


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 25, 2009)

Mirc is pretty easy to use, they have a tutorial here


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 25, 2009)

From the way I read that one update, it seemed like they were releasing sporadically so we wouldn't have such a long ass lull in between chapters. Sure it could be to instill people to donate a bit but at the same time just shows how cheap and childish the readers are as well.

EDIT: What server and channel is their irc located? Can't find it anywhere on their site.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 25, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> From the way I read that one update, it seemed like they were releasing sporadically so we wouldn't have such a long ass lull in between chapters. Sure it could be to instill people to donate a bit but at the same time just shows how cheap and childish the readers are as well.
> 
> EDIT: What server and channel is their irc located? Can't find it anywhere on their site.



#A-Team@irc.irchighway.net


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 25, 2009)

Just read from 44-50. Those are some of the best chapters in the series.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Dec 25, 2009)

51 is a massive cliffhanger, I figure 52 could be worse, since it's the end of the volume, though we should get it today.

Guy says he'll release Volume 8 on New Years if he gets 500 dollars in donations, which is the biggest load of shit I've ever seen.

Any Korean speakers wanna translate Breaker? I can clean the raws. \o/


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 25, 2009)

This guy is a dirty fucker, and all those guys in the Irc channel are eating this shit up. He's up to $400 in donations right now. :/


----------



## Inugami (Dec 25, 2009)

ha! I'm not going to pay a cent for this.

hope the people that pay at least really enjoy the chapters.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Dec 25, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> This guy is a dirty fucker, and all those guys in the Irc channel are eating this shit up. He's up to $400 in donations right now. :/




It's really kind of sad that they'll kiss his ass when he's practically extorting them for the Breaker releases that have been done for ages now.

I have no idea why another group hasn't picked it up by now, one that actually deserves donations.


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 25, 2009)

There is no way those bots cost that much to maintain. Irc has been around for ages, that's not to say I'm ungrateful for his releases. It's just the way he goes about trying to get donations that upsets me.


----------



## Lucius (Dec 25, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> ha! I'm not going to pay a cent for this.
> 
> hope the people that pay at least really enjoy the chapters.



the sad thing, i prolly would have donated if the guy wasn't a dick. if they had steady good quality releases. they can troll like the gg guys all they want. but gg has steady releases and isn't like 'hey give us money or no releases'.

i mean other groups can keep themself up too. ask nicely, explain the situation, that you are in a tight situation with hosting and getting the scans. ppl who are reading the manga are more likely to help in response to that then what they are doing now.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 25, 2009)

My scan group doesn't even ask for donations and we still release weekly. People that scan manga should do it because they like to, not because they want money.

They are basically holding the breaker hostage.


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 26, 2009)

They're holding it hostage and making a killing off it too.


----------



## Tempproxy (Dec 26, 2009)

The fight between Iron fist Munju and N.A.D. was preety badass but dude is pwning people with one hand in use imagine if he used two dammmmmmmmmmmm.

N.A.D.= Hey dude what's up last time I took one eye guess I will take the second one to complete the set.

Munju:


----------



## Tempproxy (Dec 26, 2009)

Bump come on guys this Manwha officially shits all over Veritas now, I mean with all the latest happenings. The breaker has proven to be the better of the two. N.A.D. is supremely badass and the shit that occurred with his master was epic.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 26, 2009)

chapter 52 was pretty good as well, these latest chapters have stepped up the epicness.


----------



## Tempproxy (Dec 26, 2009)

Now just waiting for volume 8, I heard they might drop some releases around new year.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Dec 26, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Now just waiting for volume 8, I heard they might drop some releases around new year.



If he gets 500 dollars in donations.


----------



## Raviene (Dec 26, 2009)

i really hate that slutty nurse for barging in and interrupting the fight... its obvious that the badass teacher could've taken those old geezers...he practically took down 2 in a matter of seconds w/ one hadn tied behind his back LITERALLY!! ...so why did they have to get out of there? 

i just wanted to see how an old hag getting kicked in the face would look like...but NO!!! that skank just had to interrupt and bitch about why he is ignoring her FEELINGS!!! fuk dat man 

SHIT!! fukin bitch needs to die...she already showed her tits so she's got nothin left to do... agree?


----------



## Tempproxy (Dec 26, 2009)

Raviene said:


> i really hate that slutty nurse for barging in and interrupting the fight... its obvious that the badass teacher could've taken those old geezers...he practically took down 2 in a matter of seconds w/ one hadn tied behind his back LITERALLY!! ...so why did they have to get out of there?
> 
> i just wanted to see how an old hag getting kicked in the face would look like...but NO!!! that skank just had to interrupt and bitch about why he is ignoring her FEELINGS!!! fuk dat man
> 
> SHIT!! fukin bitch needs to die...she already showed her tits so she's got nothin left to do... agree?



Nah she had to step in for plot reason's, it turns out the teacher is far far far more badass than any of us could have imagined. What with the revelation of this secret technique the murim is after and only he knows, I think it was the tech he used to whoop their ass when his teacher died. The mangaka/manwhaka obviously wants? to save N.A.D. true power until a later date.

So you see even hoes have their reasons for being in the plot..............except Sakura in Naruto that bitch should just die.


----------



## Majeh (Dec 26, 2009)

Nine art Dragon is by far the biggest badass ive have ever seen. All those murim elites and he just toys with them. i love it. :ho


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 26, 2009)

Things are getting to a really intense point, I wonder where they will lead. Am I the only one who can see 9AD dying?


----------



## Lucius (Dec 26, 2009)

pretty badass chapters. NAD seems a bit overpowered tho. kills the tension a bit. i can't wait seeing him smashing the arm against a wall to get rid of the plaster and be like "I'm back bitches!"


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 26, 2009)

I don't know how much time has actually passed in the manga, but, it feels as though he has had that plaster on forever! On top of that, I expected that he would have a body that heals quickly since he is so powerful and knows all of these great techniques.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 26, 2009)

He does have a body that heals quickly it just that his arm got that fucked up in that fight...he says that to the guy who tries to avenge the steel claw guy.


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 26, 2009)

I know, I still expected it to be more along the lines of "Usually a broken arm would take me mere minutes, for this shattered arm I will have to wait a whole week."


----------



## Segan (Dec 26, 2009)

I suppose, broken bones take a lot more healing time than flesh wounds.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 26, 2009)

10 chapters of breaker



I came so many times


----------



## Segan (Dec 26, 2009)

Smoke said:


> 10 chapters of breaker



Where      ?


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 26, 2009)

Segan said:


> Where      ?



68 RAW out




*Spoiler*: __ 



9AD's master is a fucking beast. His master is even more badass he tossed Iron Fist like he was a toy or something. I have a feeling he could have taken on all the masters at once if he really wanted too. 9AD saying "All of you fuckers come at me at once." = Auto Epic.


----------



## hehey (Dec 26, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Bump come on guys this Manwha officially shits all over Veritas now, I mean with all the latest happenings. The breaker has proven to be the better of the two. N.A.D. is supremely badass and the shit that occurred with his master was epic.



Dude, after reading chapter 49 i feel the same way, i still think Veritas is awesome, but this is on a whole other level.


----------



## The Doctor (Dec 26, 2009)

Chapter 49

oh boy, this was hilarious


----------



## Heero (Dec 27, 2009)

holy shit

that was some awesome chapters right there


----------



## squilliam (Dec 27, 2009)

lol, the nine arts totally just shat on everyone. Even that one granny was like "come now, lets take a step back" 

also, did anyone else totally shit their pants at the chapter 48 cover? :


*Spoiler*: __ 





I'm not shitting you, I see a nipple there  (look at her right boob, left for us)


----------



## Smoke (Dec 27, 2009)

^ Hell yea dude. Shiho is so fucking hot.

I KNOW that's a fucking nipple right there. It has to be


----------



## TalikX (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, finally BREAKER CHAPTERS!!


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 27, 2009)

68 RAW out

68 RAW out'

Oh my.


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 27, 2009)

Just caught up on The Breaker. Amazing chaps.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 27, 2009)

I too agree, The Breaker is more enjoyable to me than Veritas but that's not saying much considering I think both are spectacular manwa. 

Now to see who is the one that sent those guys to pick up Shioon.


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 27, 2009)

Veritas has the art, and tits. The Breaker has everything else.


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 27, 2009)

I can't wait to see Changho in his next appearance (along with his emotional aftershock).


----------



## Smoke (Dec 28, 2009)

I can't wait until Shioon meets up with master and then unloads all the emotions that he's been bottling up. 

Teary moment right there, on both sides.


----------



## Rache (Dec 28, 2009)

The update is so badass.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Dec 28, 2009)

just went through the lq raws for vol 8.
This just keeps getting better 


*Spoiler*: _Tenth Floor_ 





OH SHIIII! 




Oh and one last pic of awesome

*Spoiler*: __ 





O_o... wow


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 28, 2009)

I should not have clicked that

frack


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 28, 2009)

Lord Omnicent said:


> just went through the lq raws for vol 8.
> This just keeps getting better
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Wait don't they have the same master?


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 28, 2009)

Lord Omnicent said:


> just went through the lq raws for vol 8.
> This just keeps getting better
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




9 Dragon gets his ass handed to him this volume.

I was like  when I saw it.


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess he's the only master that deserves his title. 9AD hands masters their asses on a regular basis.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 28, 2009)

FUCK!!!!! I really really shouldn't have clicked that spoiler


----------



## Segan (Dec 28, 2009)

Awesome...so the Danju is more than just talk.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Stopped by on finger that aizen-level cliche


----------



## Segan (Dec 28, 2009)

uchihasurvivor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Stopped by on finger that aizen-level cliche


Aizen wasn't the first to start the trend, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Tempproxy (Dec 28, 2009)

Segan said:


> Aizen wasn't the first to start the trend, I'm sure of it.



No he wasn?t considering Goku did it years earlier and it's a theme that play's in Martial arts movies of old and new. Anyway that means nothing doesn?t N.A.D. still have that secret technique they all want to fall back on.


----------



## Moon (Dec 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He's so dead 

(Judging solely from that spoiler pic and the current pace of the story, I haven't looked into the raws yet myself)


----------



## Majeh (Dec 28, 2009)

Moon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im sure if 9AD just uses the technique they all want, he will rape all of them.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Dec 28, 2009)

Majeh said:


> Im sure if 9AD just uses the technique they all want, he will rape all of them.



Then he better use it in the next volume


*Spoiler*: __ 





Looks like he most likely will.


----------



## Rache (Dec 29, 2009)

Spoiler tags just make me want to clicky more ):


----------



## KidQuick (Dec 29, 2009)

It would have been nice if they didn't go with the whole cliche kamikaze, "I can't stand this life" mentality for the tragic, but jaded hero. 9AD and co. seem to have a carefully planned scheme to give one of the dan-balls (name?) they stole to that frail girl, thus creating the most powerful martial arts bloodline evar. And after all of their sacrifices, to get this far, they're gonna throw it all away to commit suicide. 

Puleeeeaze. So weak. If we spin the story a different way, and have 9ad as the villain, the villain always takes his time, meticulously planning his revenge for maximum impact. The course the story apparently takes it so irrational and absurd - especially considering 9ad knows that the murim don't have Shioon. I have been reading this for the highly compelling storyline, and honestly, this blows my respect for the writing straight to hell. 

La-ame.


----------



## squilliam (Dec 29, 2009)

!! why the fuck did this turn into a spoiler thread?


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Dec 29, 2009)

^I'm sorry but I am going to have to strongly, but respectfully, disagree with you on this point.

You are right, if he were the villain than this confrontation would not be hapening and he would simply do anything possible to ensure the success of his plan........however he is not. He is succumbing to his emotions, something villains don't share. From all the flashbacks thus far, his master seems to be the Only person of significance in his past. His teacher, father figure, idol, etc. 

Now add to the fact that his relationship with Shioon is so similar to that with his master that it is digging up a HUGE inner conflict with 9AD. The good natured self that he cast aside in order to heartlessly exact his revenge is surfacing. This whole process is making him extremely emotionally vulnerable as ONCE AGAIN the Murim are posed to strike those he cares for. 

After everything they have done, now with his apprentice involved, them all being together and resorting to such underhanded tactics simply is pushing him to his limits. After possibly a decade of suffering from the anguish of his masters demise added to shioons recent involvement, as a HUMAN BEING he is succumbing to his emotional reasoning rather than his rational. Thus enters shiho in the car, saving him from his maelstrom of pain and fury; returning him to his senses and ensuring the success of the plan.

I think it is being written excellently.


----------



## KidQuick (Dec 29, 2009)

^ well written. 

I still feel like it doesn't make sense b/c 9ad knows that Shioon is ok. Of course he's been battling with his hatred of the murim, but he's been channeling that into his plan to kidnap that girl and give her the ilmoondan. I doesn't make a whole lot of sense for him to recklessly thrown that away. And especially if he understands the pain of losing his sempai, then you'd expect him to have greater care to preserve his own life, and prevent Shioon from going through the same thing.

Also, don't forget that Shioon believes in him, and wants him to be a good person. He is throwing Shioon's trust away to pursue this vengeance.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 29, 2009)

A real debate? In Konoha Library 2? The Breaker delivers. I agree with tenten and kidquick. On one hand 9AD course of action is forcing his role in the story to end prematurely (I highly doubt he will actually live to survive this encounter). However I do understand why he is doing what he is doing. It makes sense while feeling rushed. I think The Breaker may be canceling in Korea, but that is just speculation on my part due to how plot points are dangerously coming to a close. On another hand this sets up oh so many ways for the author to impress us while giving us plenty of character development.


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 29, 2009)

3 Things.

1. This manwa went from epic to whatever level it is that comes after that.

2. 9AD = One of the most badass characters ever

3. One of the most epic and badass dialogues -



Just the way he's casually leaning against the wall, smoking a joint as if he were just waiting for a friend and then there's that clown-like smile, just perfect for what he says. And everything before this aswell, walking into Elite HQ, swearing at the camera lol, etc.

This whole volume was based on 9AD raping and being gangsta.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 29, 2009)

I would luv if Da Breaker was only about 9AD and it begun when he was an apprentice.. fuck the genius pill kid.


----------



## yo586 (Dec 29, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> It makes sense while feeling rushed. I think The Breaker may be canceling in Korea, but that is just speculation on my part due to how plot points are dangerously coming to a close. On another hand this sets up oh so many ways for the author to impress us while giving us plenty of character development.



I was wondering about this too.  It seems that by throwing the whole of the Murim against 9AD that there is not too much more that can be done after this.
In order for this manga to continue, 9AD has to lose and convincingly, but yet somehow stay alive to teach his ultra secret technique.

A question for everyone . . . following 9AD's presumable demise (assuming my prediction is correct) how do you see him escaping alive?  Will Shioon go apeshit and save him?  I am at a loss for good, believable ways for the author to write his way out of this one.


----------



## Majeh (Dec 30, 2009)

yo586 said:


> I was wondering about this too.  It seems that by throwing the whole of the Murim against 9AD that there is not too much more that can be done after this.
> In order for this manga to continue, 9AD has to lose and convincingly, but yet somehow stay alive to teach his ultra secret technique.
> 
> A question for everyone . . . following 9AD's presumable demise (assuming my prediction is correct) how do you see him escaping alive?  Will Shioon go apeshit and save him?  I am at a loss for good, believable ways for the author to write his way out of this one.



Idk but if 9AD starts getting beat so badly i dont think there is any possible way i can see him getting out of the predicament hes in. Theres no way Shioon even well rested can touch any murim elites, especially if 9AD himself cant beat them. So im thinking that the little royalty girl will somehow show up and end it some how. Other than that the genius kid that practically orgasms when he hears about shioon will come in and do something. 

I cant honestly think of anything else except for the 9AD to use his special technique and just rape every1.


----------



## Crackers (Dec 30, 2009)

EPIC EPIC EPIC!

Also, have we forgotten about the Heavenly Way school? Of course his main interests lay in Shioon's development, but it seems the author is putting a lot of focus on his observations of the chief murim. Shouldn't that be considered something mildly significant?

Maybe I'm just delusional for more shounen-ai, though


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 30, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I would luv if Da Breaker was only about 9AD and it begun when he was an apprentice.. fuck the genius pill kid.



I know where the best start for the first chapter would be -

_Kid 9AD one shots Iron Fist_

*Kid 9AD *- Come at me... Come at me all at once, you fuckers!!!


----------



## Tempproxy (Dec 30, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I would luv if Da Breaker was only about 9AD and it begun when he was an apprentice.. fuck the genius pill kid.



You and me both.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jan 1, 2010)

Chapter 53!


----------



## youknowme (Jan 1, 2010)

Does anyone know when Volume 9 will be out?


----------



## cha-uzu (Jan 1, 2010)

Awwww sh!ts all I am gonna say! mean chapter.


----------



## Crackers (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm eager to see how the rest of those martial artists react to a pussy little boy standing up to a highly skilled guy like that. 

Martial artist revolt anyone? :ho

No, probably not


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 1, 2010)

breaker delivers again.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 2, 2010)

Shit just got


*Spoiler*: __ 



*REAL!!!!!!*


----------



## The Doctor (Jan 2, 2010)

that kid is becoming pretty cool


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 2, 2010)

Just read Chapter 53. .


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 2, 2010)

the main hero is going to get cooler, by the end of the series he'll be pretty badass but good guy.


----------



## James (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm thinking the Nine Arts Dragon guy isn't going to survive this arc but will show off that one unique move in front of the apprentice and he'll learn it after seeing it once and carry on his legacy. 

I wish the names in this comic weren't so ridiculous so I could remember them.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jan 2, 2010)

I found this thread and decided to give the first chapter a try and have overloaded myself with seven hours of epicness.  Man, breaker is dtu- doin the utmost.


----------



## squilliam (Jan 2, 2010)

holy crap, is this Shioon on the volume 8 cover? 


*Spoiler*: __ 




this kid is becoming badass...


----------



## Regner (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes, there does need to be a term for something higher than epic.  These past ten chapters have been a hurricane of awesomeness. Shioon opening up the door to challenge Namjuksung (the doorman guard), was awesome.


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 3, 2010)

I loved the way the lift stops and like all of Muruim are there with their weapons ready to fight 9AD, all of them together must've been shitting themselves when the lift door opened, whilst 9AD's smiling with excitement. 

I don't know if this theory has been said but I think that, _if 9AD is going to die here_ then I can still see how Shioon could success the 9AD title. I remember 9AD making a training video for Shioon to see and learn from, there's a chance he could have made one prior to the current events, a video which has all of 9AD's secret technique's including Heavan and Earth. So even if 9AD himself dies, Shioon can still carry on his training.

For those of you who have read Air Gear, it's a bit like how Spitfire made his video for Ikki's group before dying.


----------



## Saiko (Jan 3, 2010)

If 9AD dies .. I hope it will be not because of the broken arm


----------



## squilliam (Jan 3, 2010)

nahh.....watch him break out of that cast to block an attack at the last second


----------



## Lucius (Jan 3, 2010)

this series already doesn't have many characters. how can they let 9AD die? i could imagine him beeing severely wounded. maybe striped of his ki.


----------



## 12456 (Jan 3, 2010)

Raviene said:


> (just click it..its not much of a spoiler ...trust me)



Yeah, I'd say the real spoiler would be about who he is fighting.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't remember seeing the raws on Mangahelpers. Mind pointing me and others in the right direction?

Nevermind, vol 8 was added less than a week ago.


----------



## youknowme (Jan 3, 2010)

Anyone know when Volume 9 is supposed to come out? 4 months??


----------



## Mozu (Jan 4, 2010)

yo586 said:


> A question for everyone . . . following 9AD's presumable demise (assuming my prediction is correct) how do you see him escaping alive?  Will Shioon go apeshit and save him?  I am at a loss for good, believable ways for the author to write his way out of this one.



Shioon going apeshit might not be enough, though. He sorta put his all into fighting Hyuk, and I would imagine that the other Murim leaders there have what it takes to take him out easily--more so than the guy that captured him. 

If anything, I can see some reinforcements coming in from whoever the Elder is. I don't think he's going to let an ally like 9AD be destroyed by Murim before he gets what he wants. 



Majeh said:


> Idk but if 9AD starts getting beat so badly i dont think there is any possible way i can see him getting out of the predicament hes in. Theres no way Shioon even well rested can touch any murim elites, especially if 9AD himself cant beat them. So im thinking that the little royalty girl will somehow show up and end it some how. Other than that the genius kid that practically orgasms when he hears about shioon will come in and do something.
> 
> I cant honestly think of anything else except for the 9AD to use his special technique and just rape every1.



Yeah, sending in Sosul might be helpful, but Shioon is wearing her heavenly crest thingy which is connected to her house. Perhaps if he becomes injured then it's something that's used like an alarm to let her House and it's people know that she's in danger. Thus, they rush in to save Shioon and 9AD and  Shiho would have a chance to escape, too. 



squilliam said:


> nahh.....watch him break out of that cast to block an attack at the last second



Yeah, he's just been wearing it for show.  



Lucius said:


> this series already doesn't have many characters. how can they let 9AD die? i could imagine him beeing severely wounded. maybe striped of his ki.



He would die before he let something like that happen. 
---

I'm so excited for the new chapter, though.  I want to see Shioon fight that cateyes guy so bad and prove himself as Goomoonryong's disciple in front of everyone. 

And I hope that the series isn't winding down. A few masterful heat ups that only kill a few Murim leaders off at a time isn't gonna hurt.


----------



## Lucius (Jan 4, 2010)

well if he stayed alive he could still teach shioon and pimp sheho^^

i don't like the idea of 9AD dieing at all. that would lead the main character on the path of revange too.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 4, 2010)

Well looking at things now N.A.D. has to die or the story would end (which seems likely) with the apparent rebellion in the murim. Manhwa's have a history of abruptly ending and I wouldn’t be surprised if this was the case.............I hope not but it's looking like this is the final stage.

There are three options.

1) N.A.D. dies and the cycle of student wanting revenge for death against master in the Murim continues. And Shioon does something that makes him the new superstar of the Murim world.

2)They all escape and live to fight another day, when Shioon is stronger and can actually do some deadly shit.

3) N.A.D. beats on everyone and murim world is changed with a possibility of a sequel been made. In the sequel it wont be fuck all to do with Shioon and just be some random shit about someone else but hey it will still be called the breaker 2.

Also it's so obvious Shioon is going to become the new Goomoonryong or even excel past the Nine arts and gain a new title. This is all down to his ability to see and perform techniques.


----------



## Mozu (Jan 4, 2010)

Indeed. That Lee person, president of the school, was said by Shiho to be hoping for the new 9AD to appear from that school--What? It doesn't even make any sense until you look at all the weird things that have been going on with Shioon in his life. His father's gone (alright that could be for plot's sake), he has something wrong with his blood vessels (they've been cut off somehow--oh that's not anything suspicious), he goes to the school that the new 9AD is supposed to come out of, and he has a natural talent for looking at techniques and being able to reproduce them. If done secret bloodline or connection to somebody on Shioon's side comes out then I wouldn't be surprised at this point. 

Either it's deux ex machina at top form, or there's a web that's been spun so intricately that no one, not even Chuhoo, was aware of it's existence. If it were the case, then 9AD's sacrifice may be a mandatory fuel to make Shioon the killing machine needed to take out the top Murim. There's also that connection between 9AD and Chundomoon that's yet to be explained--unfinished business. If 9AD dies, then it would be left up to Shioon to take care of it perhaps, whatever it is. 

But still, I don't want him to die, and I will rage if it happens dammit.


----------



## Rache (Jan 4, 2010)

9AD wont die. no chance.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 4, 2010)

supercell said:


> 9AD wont die. *no chance*.




orly?......... :33


----------



## Mozu (Jan 5, 2010)

stop that


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 5, 2010)

2  Someone's learning a new technique


----------



## Lucius (Jan 5, 2010)

^hehe was thinking the same.

he always needed 1 day to perfect it tho.


----------



## Majeh (Jan 5, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> 2  Someone's learning a new technique



Guarantee he will fight the guy and he will defeat him by using his technique at the end of the fight.


----------



## Segan (Jan 5, 2010)

Majeh said:


> Guarantee he will fight the guy and he will defeat him by using his technique at the end of the fight.


I'm afraid, you're wrong


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 5, 2010)

Majeh said:


> Guarantee he will fight the guy and he will defeat him by using his technique at the end of the fight.




*Spoiler*: __ 



The dude with the Machete who chased them when they rescued the loli intervenes.


----------



## Majeh (Jan 6, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The dude with the Machete who chased them when they rescued the loli intervenes.



OMFG that just ruins everything.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Tho im glad Shioon will get to go up the building if thats what that means.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 7, 2010)

the breaker chapter 54 out!


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 7, 2010)

Here 2 dl - Episode G, chapter 69


----------



## Majeh (Jan 7, 2010)

The face 9AD has on the last page while thrashing all those ppl is pure win.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jan 7, 2010)

Majeh said:


> The face 9AD has on the last page while thrashing all those ppl is pure win.


No doubt about it!


----------



## The Doctor (Jan 7, 2010)

haha awesome chapter


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 7, 2010)

Lolz at shiho not aiming for vitals.


----------



## squilliam (Jan 7, 2010)

still, it looks like she can hold her own.....


----------



## Darth (Jan 8, 2010)

Cover page was epic. 

Goomoonryong is epic.

Shioon is epic. 

Nice.


----------



## Hitokage (Jan 8, 2010)

Sweet.

I've grown to really love reading The Breaker. But now I have a question, does anyone know the progress of the original publication? What I mean is whether it's been completed and the releases are based on whenever the trans/scans are done or whether the original publications are still rolling out (thus limiting the trans/scans). I guess there's even a third option where the original publication isn't completed, but further along than the English releases.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jan 9, 2010)

the manga is still ongoing and it has 9 volumes, and the latest chapters are from volume 8, so i guess that makes it the third option. Btw awesome new chapter with freakin amazing spreads ,but why is everyone that gathered to see 9AD so damn weak , it really pisses me off that 9AD has no backup behind him


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 9, 2010)

Volume 8 was the last volume published. You can not go into a shop in Korea and buy a book further ahead than that.

This is why a-team have staggered the releases instead of releasing all of volume 8 at one go, so that people don't go onto their site asking for more of The Breaker when there are no volumes available for them to work on.


----------



## Lucius (Jan 9, 2010)

anyone knows how many chapters are left for vol. 8?


----------



## Mozu (Jan 9, 2010)

Niabingi said:


> Volume 8 was the last volume published. You can not go into a shop in Korea and buy a book further ahead than that.
> 
> This is why a-team have staggered the releases instead of releasing all of volume 8 at one go, so that people don't go onto their site asking for more of The Breaker when there are no volumes available for them to work on.



Does that mean that the chapters for vol 9 are still being serialized in the magazine or have they just not released a date for the vol 9 release yet?


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 9, 2010)

Read Chapter one some weeks ago

Start reading chapter 2 atm and hope I can catch up today


----------



## Crackers (Jan 9, 2010)

c3zz4rr said:


> Btw awesome new chapter with freakin amazing spreads ,but why is everyone that gathered to see 9AD so damn weak , it really pisses me off that 9AD has no backup behind him


 Something tells me that will change in a few chapters, what with Shioon's "I'd rather fight and lose than run away" monologue. 

I mean, I *hope* it does.  
I don't want him to get critically injured...


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 9, 2010)

Last page of chapter 54 was fucking win.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 10, 2010)

Art has changed significantly.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 27, 2010)

dude, there was an entire VOLUME released at once

don't expect another update for a while


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 27, 2010)

I know... I am just shocked that he used the word "forever". I think you're the reason why A-Team are spreading out the releases of volume 8 so that they don't release it all at once and then a few weeks later have people asking for the next chapter even though volume 9 is not out in Korea yet.


----------



## Lucius (Jan 27, 2010)

i whised they spread it tbh. every week 1 new chapter > batch and waiting for months

oh well.. can't be helped


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 27, 2010)

Lucius said:


> i whised they spread it tbh. every week 1 new chapter > batch and waiting for months
> 
> oh well.. can't be helped



lol they can't do that, otherwise all the chapters of Volume 8 would be out long before Volume 9 comes out, leaving an even longer period of no releases and all complaints/moaning.


----------



## Blade (Jan 27, 2010)

now on which chap is Breaker?i stopped it at 50 if i remember


----------



## Heero (Jan 27, 2010)

^ chapter 54


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 27, 2010)

Perseverance said:


> lol they can't do that, otherwise all the chapters of Volume 8 would be out long before Volume 9 comes out, leaving an even longer period of no releases and all complaints/moaning.



Huh? Think you misread Lucius post. He was saying releasing the chapters little by little (as A-team was trying to do) is better than releasing in batches.


----------



## squilliam (Jan 28, 2010)

Gecka said:


> dude, there was an entire VOLUME released at once
> 
> don't expect another update for a while



yes, but there was a long wait before that. It's not like they worked extra-hard in one week. Are they just gonna release it a volume at a time now?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 29, 2010)

Found this manhwa and read through it all yearsterday (yeah, all 54 chapters... plus the raws at mangahelpers  ).
It's quite good so far... Defintively better than Veritas in many ways (the main character seems to have a healthy enough interest in girls at the very least...  ).

Now, I hope only that the translations won't be too far off - though with the way things are going I'm inclined to suspect that they might release only one chapter each month as it is (then, by the time the last chapter of the current volume is out, we MIGHT just have the newest volume).


----------



## hehey (Jan 31, 2010)

chapter 55 is out

Kenichi chapter 369


----------



## Gecka (Jan 31, 2010)

Sankyuu

good chapter


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 31, 2010)

Good chapter indeed. If Shioon wasn't already well on his way in forging his own legend, he is now  . It'll be interesting to hear what "Mr Ork" has to say next chapter...


----------



## Mozu (Feb 1, 2010)

So Leader-ssi can see that Shiho could be a liability for NAD. Well, that's not good now is it? He's already pretty much forced NAD's master to kill himself. Attacking a woman probably isn't beneath him as far as the unknown future is concerned.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 2, 2010)

Hmm, it just struck me that this chapter might present a potential problem for Shioon's future - some theorized before that Goomoonryong has recorded his techniques on the mobile phone and thus, if he died, Shiion coudls till learn his techniques from the mobile. But in this chapter, it's revealed that Shioon apparently gave away the mobile phone to trick those chasing him... Which'd mean that of Goomoonryong did this, then Shioon will either have to take a different path to learning the arts of his master (unless he gets the mobile phone back somehow; I can defintively see that Gangsung give it back to himin the aftermath)  - unless the author plans to end the story within the next few chapters...

... And why has no one yet made a wikipedia page about The Breaker? :amazed


----------



## Mozu (Feb 2, 2010)

Good point about the cellphone recordings of his teachings. But would NAD put anything so secretive on a cellphone for Shioon, though? I was thinking he was putting more basic stuff on there for him to learn, not anything to do exactly with the secret arts that he wanted to pass on to him. Seriously, putting something like that on a cell would be pretty stupid in the event that Shioon lost the phone. 

And is Gangsung the guy that was chasing after Shioon? It's hard for me to remember everyone's names, but I'm pretty sure half of the cast in Murim haven't even been named, let alone their arts--it would be hard to make a wiki about nameless people, but for the main cast it's probably fine. 

The problem with making a wiki, of course, is that most people don't speak Korean, so you're basically plugging in the information that A-team has provided for us via the manhwa itself--and usually with a wiki, the Korean text would be needed to type out the respective names of people and attacks, just like with wikis for manga. All in all, it would probably be easier for a person that's bilingual to put it together. 

Question, is the guy (Gangsung) chasing after Shioon the same guy that was teaching Hyuk so Choon when he was little and talking about NAD? I've been wondering this for a while because they look the same except now he would appear to have shorter hair.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 3, 2010)

Wha, just finished 55.

Shioon is fuckin badass. I think Shioon will end up being the reason "NAD" as you guys put it, doesn't die in that building - but also doesn't get his revenge.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 9, 2010)

Hiroko said:


> Good point about the cellphone recordings of his teachings. But would NAD put anything so secretive on a cellphone for Shioon, though? I was thinking he was putting more basic stuff on there for him to learn, not anything to do exactly with the secret arts that he wanted to pass on to him. Seriously, putting something like that on a cell would be pretty stupid in the event that Shioon lost the phone.



Well, you never know what he would or wouldn't do. He's already taking some high risks for Shioon, so why not? And there's now ay he could have predicted anything'd happen to the phone - or, apparently, that it could be tracked back to Shioon.



Hiroko said:


> And is Gangsung the guy that was chasing after Shioon? It's hard for me to remember everyone's names, but I'm pretty sure half of the cast in Murim haven't even been named, let alone their arts--it would be hard to make a wiki about nameless people, but for the main cast it's probably fine.



That's him, yeah. He's easy to remember since he seem to be among the few among the Murim who is reasonably reasonable and doesn't hold a grudge towards Goomoonryong nor is being hell-bent on revenge, like the crazy glasses-guy <_<. And, hyeah, there's a lot of unnamed people so far, for sure (many have only been named by a title or the like, for example).



Hiroko said:


> The problem with making a wiki, of course, is that most people don't speak Korean, so you're basically plugging in the information that A-team has provided for us via the manhwa itself--and usually with a wiki, the Korean text would be needed to type out the respective names of people and attacks, just like with wikis for manga. All in all, it would probably be easier for a person that's bilingual to put it together.



Hmm, good point. So I guess a wikipedia page's still far off..  



Hiroko said:


> Question, is the guy (Gangsung) chasing after Shioon the same guy that was teaching Hyuk so Choon when he was little and talking about NAD? I've been wondering this for a while because they look the same except now he would appear to have shorter hair.



Hmm.. Now that you say it, there is a similarence, indeed (expect for the long hair), but... I don't think so, since he apparntly didn't know all the details of Hyuk So Chun's task. It's possible that they're brothers or somehing though.



Law said:


> Wha, just finished 55.
> Shioon is fuckin badass. I think Shioon will end up being the reason "NAD" as you guys put it, doesn't die in that building - but also doesn't get his revenge.



Hmm... Well, nice to hear that someone is being optimistic about the current events  . Well, you may be right though. At least... When Shioon left those guys who saved him a couple chapters back, one of them said that he had the feeling that Shioon'd do something incredible. That sounds like author foreshadowing - provided that the translation was correct, of course. So, who knows...?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 11, 2010)

I read all the 55 chapters in a rush, this manga is so awesome *_*
the first chapters are a plagiarism of GTO but after it become very entertaining.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 13, 2010)

Have people checked this out?:



It appears to be the author/artist's personal blog. He posts the chapter cover pages here, it would seem...


----------



## c3zz4rr (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't think it's the author/artist's personal blog, maybe it's just some fan of the manhwa, I mean why would the artist post pictures with his house, which seems very average for a succesful mangaka, and with his son and so on. Maybe it's just some fan that loves to draw or color manga.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 13, 2010)

c3zz4rr said:


> I don't think it's the author/artist's personal blog, maybe it's just some fan of the manhwa, I mean why would the artist post pictures with his house, which seems very average for a succesful mangaka, and with his son and so on. Maybe it's just some fan that loves to draw or color manga.



I don't know about that, it looks legit to me. The author from Veritas does the same thing also.

New characters designs.
Covers I never seen before.
Colored covers that looks like his style.
Pictures of the real life people he base the characters off of.

I could be wrong, but it does look legit. Either way, the site is awesome and I might make a set out of some of those colored pics soon.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 13, 2010)

c3zz4rr said:


> I don't think it's the author/artist's personal blog, maybe it's just some fan of the manhwa, I mean why would the artist post pictures with his house, which seems very average for a succesful mangaka, and with his son and so on. Maybe it's just some fan that loves to draw or color manga.



Artists/mangakas are private persons as well, so I don't see why not. In any event, I'd be surpised if it wasn't legit, considering it's an adress that appeared in the manga (one of the Q&A sections, to be exact)...


----------



## Mozu (Feb 13, 2010)

Holy shit. That is definitely official art. 

My Breaker craving status: satisfied. Thank you a ton DarkLord.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 14, 2010)

Hiroko said:


> Holy shit. That is definitely official art.
> 
> My Breaker craving status: satisfied. Thank you a ton DarkLord.



No thanks needed, just throw me some rep  

Oh, and I put some of the text at the page through Google Translator. You can't really make out a lot from it but it seems like two things are clear at the very least:

- Volume 9 of The Breaker will be somewhat delayed. ATM, there seems to be at least 60 pages left to do.
- Someone will get a bit of a backstory/flashback, but I can't make out which character this will be...


----------



## Mozu (Feb 14, 2010)

Eh... I don't know how I feel about backstory. Unless it's for NAD I'm more likely to be disappointed.... 60 pages... that's a lot. 

We need to track down a Korean idol stan so they can tell us who those models/actors are. XD

Though I would like to know more about the (maybe) new character that we saw sketches of--the girl with the looped hair and swords. She had a nice design. I'm hoping she's a character designed for Breaker and not something else...


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 15, 2010)

Hiroko said:


> Eh... I don't know how I feel about backstory. Unless it's for NAD I'm more likely to be disappointed....



Oh, I'm not so sure. Shiho and/or that old guy having some backstory wouldn't be out of place here...



Hiroko said:


> 60 pages... that's a lot.



That depends on - some of The Breaker's chapters have been like, 30 or more pages long, you know? Thus, 60 pages should bean two, or at most three chapters (maybe four if they're really lazy <_<), so that isn't all that much.



Hiroko said:


> We need to track down a Korean idol stan so they can tell us who those models/actors are. XD



Heh, I guess.



Hiroko said:


> Though I would like to know more about the (maybe) new character that we saw sketches of--the girl with the looped hair and swords. She had a nice design. I'm hoping she's a character designed for Breaker and not something else...



Well, we'll see. He has quite a few promising character concepts anyway. That one with a guy holding a dagger and two girls looks quite cool IMO...


----------



## Mozu (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes, he looked really good, too. Though, I must admit I was reminded of an older Hyuk with NAD's evil/dragon eyes. I'm just hoping it isn't another instance where I'm wondering if the similarity was on purpose or not..


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 15, 2010)

Hiroko said:


> Yes, he looked really good, too. Though, I must admit I was reminded of an older Hyuk with NAD's evil/dragon eyes. I'm just hoping it isn't another instance where I'm wondering if the similarity was on purpose or not..



Huh, the similarence to Hyuk So Chun didn't strike me. Thought so far that it could possibly be a concept art of an older, darker Shioon, with Sahee (with hair cut short) and a bit more grown-up (body-wise) Sosul...


----------



## HInch (Feb 16, 2010)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Have people checked this out?:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears to be the author/artist's personal blog. He posts the chapter cover pages here, it would seem...



Heroic post is heroic.

Thanks for giving us the link.



Bubi said:


> I read all the 55 chapters in a rush, this manga is so awesome *_*
> the first chapters are a plagiarism of GTO but after it become very entertaining.



You have good taste in avatars!


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 16, 2010)

HInch said:


> You have good taste in avatars!



lol you too 
anyway i'm going to change mine :33


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 18, 2010)

Guys, do any of you know any korean guy who can perhaps tell us what the latest posts of the blog is about? See, I used google Translator a bit more on other post, and the latest post on that site is saying this:

*"The breaker was closed .. .. ㅜ ㅜ
[Edit] The breaker was closed .. .. ㅜ ㅜ | By Kamaro

Sorry ... I do not think silrilgeo youngchaempeu issue in the breaker .. Hold the people who watch this mad city users wait nine books 넘 So I'm sorry

Instead, you can put many pages to the Protoculture hope .. Please do not blame you too .."*

... The breaker... "closed"? What does that mean!? *panics* 
Google translator isn't enough to make sense of what has happened, but it seems to imply that The Breaker is perhaps finished/discontinued!?


----------



## Mozu (Feb 18, 2010)

I wouldn't panic without a correct translation.

Edit: And I can't find the post you're talking about.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 18, 2010)

I wouldn't panic, google is utter shit when it comes to  translating Korean.

But if you want to know, ask A-Team on there site.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 18, 2010)

Hiroko said:


> I wouldn't panic without a correct translation.
> 
> Edit: And I can't find the post you're talking about.



The fact that there's no correct translation as of yet is the only reason that I'm not intotal despair as of yet - at best, he might be talking about the blog itself (which is labeled The Breaker as well), or maybe "closed" means that there's just a hiatus or something...

The post I'm talking about is the first post at the top of the page - the title of the post is:

*"The breaker was closed .. .. ㅜ ㅜ
[Edit] The breaker was closed .. .. ㅜ ㅜ | By Kamaro"*

Then the text beneath the pictures (those non-breaker ones) says:

*"Sorry ... I do not think silrilgeo youngchaempeu issue in the breaker .. Hold the people who watch this mad city users wait nine books 넘 So I'm sorry

Instead, you can put many pages to the Protoculture hope .. Please do not blame you too ."*

... At least it implies that in the worst case we'll get volume 9....


----------



## Mozu (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah, I would suggest you email or message A-Team, pointing them to the message in question. 

What is the address for the official site for the manhwa again?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 18, 2010)

Hiroko said:


> Yeah, I would suggest you email or message A-Team, pointing them to the message in question.



Better yet... Ive been to their IRC channel. They say that most they can do is to ask one of their korean translators to have a look at it. However, they can't gurantee they'll tell us the truth because "we're evil, evil people." 



Hiroko said:


> What is the address for the official site for the manhwa again?


----------



## Mozu (Feb 18, 2010)

No no, for the manhwa. It has an official website. 

And LOL at A-Team. Like they have the only Korean-English translator in the universe.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 18, 2010)

Hiroko said:


> No no, for the manhwa. It has an official website.



Really? Well, if it does, it's not known to me at the very least...



Hiroko said:


> And LOL at A-Team. Like they have the only Korean-English translator in the universe.




Welll... can you dig up an english-korean translator from somewhere else then?


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 18, 2010)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Better yet... Ive been to their IRC channel. They say that most they can do is to ask one of their korean translators to have a look at it*. However, they can't gurantee they'll tell us the truth because "we're evil, evil people*."



lol 

They can be fucktards sometimes, unless you give them money of course.


----------



## Mozu (Feb 18, 2010)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Welll... can you dig up an english-korean translator from somewhere else then?



Got any money? :33



Solar Eclipse said:


> lol
> 
> They can be fucktards sometimes, unless you give them money of course.



Oh, definitely.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 19, 2010)

Hiroko said:


> Got any money? :33



Not much, alas. Currently unemployed 

Oh, but I noticed today that there has been an update on the blog. Not much to go by, though it appears that the work on volume 9 is proceeding smoothly. Here's the text, google-translated *cringes*:

Printer cover is 5 youngchaempeu 
[Edit] Printer Cover is 5 youngchaempeu | By Camaro 

Sighing is a long time after the deadline for posting on the New Year I've been busy doing the job that I've been sick a few days mothada so bad that I saw much less than the closing date, so this says everything he's not even close .. but more than 29 pages by raising last-minute spurt in the closing was to 

To fill two nine-breaker, now worth around 20 pages to go, talks about the end of the deadline will be filled gwonbunryangyi 9 ~ ~!! 

March .... so maybe in the middle of the book do you'd come to know the three early ones who wait .... Please wait a little bit .. .. ㅜ ㅜ 


Ah .. the contact-breaker, you guys have a few posters ... That, unfortunately, produced posters, not the calendar runs out will be had .. And .. 

I recall two years ago, issued as a supplement to youngchaempeu I remember that ... I recently re-kkogitkkogit calendar spreads that brought you made the frame in the amount of editorial dapnida probably not have thought .. I'm starting to ... 

Please do not be disappointed .. also know that the breaker is increasing in popularity, the book sold a lot of events are probably not ... .. Oh, to wonder. Of course, 

Maybe later .... 



Guests who wait nine books breaker anyway .. Just wait a little bit ~ ~ 
[Edit] Printer Cover is 5 youngchaempeu | By Camaro

---

... And that's it.


----------



## rage (Feb 19, 2010)

Does anyone know where to order The Breaker online? I live in the U.S. and I can't order from Korea because International shipping is expensive. Does anyone know where I can buy online maybe from a local/domestic U.S. online store? Or if you guys know any stores in the Lower East Side Manhattan or Queens area of New York City to buy this series from.


----------



## Mozu (Feb 19, 2010)

@DarkLord

It looks to me like he was sick or something and the 'closing' thing is about him trying to meet his deadline for the pages so that he doesn't get in trouble. Talking about something rising in popularity would be an indication (perhaps) that there isn't anything to worry about, since he's the one bringing it up.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Feb 19, 2010)

oh ok then, sorry but i can't help you cuz i don't live in the states, i'm canadian so can't help you there, i just thought you wanted this manga in english.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 19, 2010)

Hiroko said:


> @DarkLord
> 
> It looks to me like he was sick or something and the 'closing' thing is about him trying to meet his deadline for the pages so that he doesn't get in trouble. Talking about something rising in popularity would be an indication (perhaps) that there isn't anything to worry about, since he's the one bringing it up.



Well, you may be right. I hope that you're right at any rate. To have it end now would be far too early after all...!  . However, at worst he could be talking about the manga ending is not because of it being lacking in popularity. We shall see...



bajapanties88 said:


> what's the lastest scan for this manga?



If you're talking about the latest translated chapter, it's 55. If you're talking about raws, though, then it's volume 8.


----------



## Mozu (Feb 20, 2010)

@rage If you can read Korean, there are a few sites (like Korean version of Amazon or Ebay) that will ship Breaker to you for a pretty penny; ie expensive. I would suggest you contacting a relative that lives in SK to get if for you instead (if you have one, that is) and then have them ship it to you themselves.


----------



## rage (Feb 20, 2010)

Hiroko said:


> @rage If you can read Korean, there are a few sites (like Korean version of Amazon or Ebay) that will ship Breaker to you for a pretty penny; ie expensive. I would suggest you contacting a relative that lives in SK to get if for you instead (if you have one, that is) and then have them ship it to you themselves.


Do you know if The Breaker is very popular? Because maybe I'll find it at a local Korean book store or something...I've checked a few, but they've never heard of it. I thought maybe it's just my bad luck or something.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 25, 2010)

Just a small heads-up to people: Keep an eye on A-team's site today (26). An earlier post from them back in January implied that today would be the day when they update again, so it may be a good idea to keep an eye on their site today for a new Breaker chapter  .


----------



## Niabingi (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh, I hope so. I really enjoy this manga, it turned into so much more than I expected.


----------



## Niabingi (Feb 26, 2010)

Double post because Darklord was right! Chapters 56-58 have been released...

Just read them, good chapters.


----------



## Reincarnation (Feb 26, 2010)

lol seriously that old guy and just about all of his followers have no honor


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 26, 2010)

Reincarnation said:


> lol seriously that old guy and just about all of his followers have no honor



Quite so. Well, with the exception of Hyuk So chun, who mostly became aprt of it to protect Shioon. Oh well, they'll most likely pay the price for their cowardice in some fashion.

Most interesting piece of information these chapters is that the fish-face guy and portier guy were apparently parts of the Sunwoo clan before. And that the Sunwoo clan was apparently destroyed for following Goomoonryong's example. If guys like them are part of the former Sunwoo clan, it's no wonder that Shiho called it "one of the strongest Murim factions out there, even shattered"...

Oh well, now to wait for volume 9 - which is expected to arrive in March - and then see what happens from there on...


----------



## Gene (Feb 26, 2010)

lawl that cockblock


----------



## Crackers (Feb 26, 2010)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Quite so. Well, with the exception of Hyuk So chun, who mostly became aprt of it to protect Shioon. Oh well, they'll most likely pay the price for their cowardice in some fashion.



True that, but it's annoying that he's just standing by and watching all of this. I would have thought he'd have defected a long time ago to check out Shioon from a closer angle; enough of this distant idolizing already.

Great chapters, though.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 26, 2010)

Gene said:


> lawl that cockblock



Haha, you said it  . One of the greatest " moments of awkwardness" I've seen in a while  .



Crackers said:


> True that, but it's annoying that he's just standing by and watching all of this. I would have thought he'd have defected a long time ago to check out Shioon from a closer angle; enough of this distant idolizing already.



Well, from the side where he is now, Shioon may seem more amazing than he would otherwise. Anyway, might be just as well that he hasn't broken ranks yet, as it means one potentially more nasty surpise for the chief (the other surpise probably being that Shioon possesses the Phoenix medallion, meaning that he can command the Shunwoo clan). Imagine his face if Chundomoon breaks ranks when he believes it's his great moment of triumph...


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 26, 2010)

lol, cockblock at it best. 

Gay pretty boy having orgasm, just from seeing shioon.  

Also, that old man is a smart old fucker and a bitch at the same time.


----------



## Mozu (Feb 26, 2010)

Alliance leader is so fucking short what the hell  He's literally a munchkin when he stands next to NAD. 

It's nice to see what's actually being said now that the scan is out. Ma Mun-gi is so creepy  He's worse than Hyuk so Choon, or maybe I'm bias bc he looks like a bug/fish/orc. Ma sorta confirms that Hyuk isn't just a misunderstanding, though I'm secretly going to try and hope that this is more of a friendship/rivalry thing in the end.  Stupid pussy is just standing there moaning about his boyfriend, lol I am a masochist

Chief is crazy scary. I'm all for dirty tactics, but he doesn't even have a reason to make me empathize with him the way Hyuk does (protect the citizens). It's all about the personal glory for him. And he called the precious loli goddess Sosul a bitch. Someone wants to die~ :33

All the art looked amazing cleaned, A-Team gets my respect for consistently putting out great scans. Hopefully Chunwoo will be getting the back-up he needs next volume. I wonder if Shiho is considering a genkidama ki-transfer for him ala what he did with Shioon.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Feb 26, 2010)

I was also thinking about a ki transfer, but I don't really think they can do it without the boss killing them, because they would be defenseless during it wouldn't they? or maybe the others will see shioons medallion that the loli gave him, which grants him the power to command her clan and those 2 guys will intervene.

Does anyone know where I can find raws for volume 9?

Edit: Do you guys really think that this boss is the best fighter after NAD in the world, imo there are other dudes that retired from murim and are way stronger than him, like maybe NAD curent boss.


----------



## Dagor (Feb 26, 2010)

Awesome chapter, A-team did good job. I can't wait for the next chapter. They have posted that people asking them too much about when new chapter of The Breaker.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 26, 2010)

Mozu said:


> Chief is crazy scary. I'm all for dirty tactics, but he doesn't even have a reason to make me empathize with him the way Hyuk does (protect the citizens). It's all about the personal glory for him. And he called the precious loli goddess Sosul a bitch. Someone wants to die~ :33.



He's a dirty old man overwhelmed by greed <_<. Few redeeming points thus far indeed. Still, things haven't been going the way he hoped they would, and I don't expect this to change.



c3zz4rr said:


> I was also thinking about a ki transfer, but I don't really think they can do it without the boss killing them, because they would be defenseless during it wouldn't they? or maybe the others will see shioons medallion that the loli gave him, which grants him the power to command her clan and those 2 guys will intervene.



There's a lot of scenarios that can happen. Maybe the medallion will be used, unles sHyuk so Chun does something before that.



c3zz4rr said:


> Does anyone know where I can find raws for volume 9?



Volume 9 isn't out yet. Some of the korean guys apparently expect it to be out by middle-march. 



c3zz4rr said:


> Edit: Do you guys really think that this boss is the best fighter after NAD in the world, imo there are other dudes that retired from murim and are way stronger than him, like maybe NAD curent boss.



Dunno about "best" or not. For example, Hyuk So Chun is said to be at the top of the martial artiat world, and since we haven't seen him fight seriously yet, it's possible that he's actually stronger, for example. Heck, the boss might not be the "strongest", as such - it's just that he may have a martial artsa that is the anti-thesis or whatever one should call it of Goomonryong's art...


----------



## c3zz4rr (Feb 26, 2010)

well nad doesn't really have only an art he has 9, doesn't he? or is it 9 techniques? anyways well he has to be the best fighter in murim to be their leader doesn't he? I don't see why they would choose him as their boss if he isn't the best.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 26, 2010)

c3zz4rr said:


> well nad doesn't really have only an art he has 9, doesn't he? or is it 9 techniques?



Dunno which, but I'm not sure whether we've seen him using those skills he won at that tournament or not thus far. Oh, wait, that "focus stomp" of his is one of those nine arts (sicne Gangsung said only he and NAD can use it), but the other stuffs appears to be the original techniques of whateve Unwol's school was called...



c3zz4rr said:


> anyways well he has to be the best fighter in murim to be their leader doesn't he? I don't see why they would choose him as their boss if he isn't the best.



Gee,  not all leaders are choosen for their strenght, you know. In any event, we know far too little about the alliance/federation to say for sure.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Feb 26, 2010)

I know that not all the leaders are chosen for their strenght but here that's the only quality that i see necessary to be the leader, I mean what's the point of choosing someone who's weak? They would be destroyed easily or if they won't let's say they defeat the enemies but they lose a shitload of guys, kinda like now, why would the rest of the members follow the leader if he was hiding all the time and running away waiting for his soldiers 2 fight 4 him?

So imo I seriously doubt they would choose their leader based on money, or influence or relantionships or anything else but strenght.

I also thought that this Alliance is only the Asian one or Japanese one, I mean I would like that better than to find out it's the only one in the manga.

Edit: btw do you have any idea how many chapters will volume 9 have?


----------



## Mozu (Feb 26, 2010)

I wonder though about Hyuk. He is said to be a genius, but he thinks NAD is a 'new entity.' And wasn't it mentioned that Sosul's Sunwoo clan was supposed to have been taken out by the Chundomoon? I suppose they just broke them up and not really killed off the main persons in exchange for not killing their Lady and demanding conformity. If we're going to see more of the Sunwoo clan, then I hope we get to see more of Chundomoon, though. Not to mention I hope that personal issue that Hyuk said Chundomoon had with NAD will come to light. 

I'm interested to see the other two Supernovas. Apparently they are persons that were following Chunwoo's example and they should be as powerful as Li-gyu Bum and Ma Mu-gi, so hell yeah I want to see them in action. Here's to hoping the hair-loops girl from the sketches is one of them. XD I'm getting sort of tired of Shiho carrying the female heroine torch. Plus I'd like new fanservice. :33

edit: @c3z I can't see Korean martial artists joining with Japanese martial artists... but hey, I could be wrong.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 27, 2010)

c3zz4rr said:


> I know that not all the leaders are chosen for their strenght but here that's the only quality that i see necessary to be the leader, I mean what's the point of choosing someone who's weak? They would be destroyed easily or if they won't let's say they defeat the enemies but they lose a shitload of guys, kinda like now, why would the rest of the members follow the leader if he was hiding all the time and running away waiting for his soldiers 2 fight 4 him?
> 
> So imo I seriously doubt they would choose their leader based on money, or influence or relantionships or anything else but strenght.?



Well, you have a point, but I'm not certain. Another possiblity might be age - the Murim is a conservative organization, so them choosing the oldest among themselves ia also a possibility. Now, I don't doubt that the chief is strong - I just wonder whather fightning is his foremost forte or not.



Mozu said:


> I wonder though about Hyuk. He is said to be a genius, but he thinks NAD is a 'new entity.'



Well, but he's young as well. And of course, one has to keep in mind that this is the same guy who basically well in love with Shioon "only" because he was able to take alot of beating..  . Still, as I said... We have yet to see  atrue test of his skills as such.



Mozu said:


> And wasn't it mentioned that Sosul's Sunwoo clan was supposed to have been taken out by the Chundomoon? I suppose they just broke them up and not really killed off the main persons in exchange for not killing their Lady and demanding conformity



Yeah, it was said here (though here it's spelled "sunu"):
Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chapter 279 Translated

But it Shiho also said that:
Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chapter 279 Translated



Mozu said:


> If we're going to see more of the Sunwoo clan, then I hope we get to see more of Chundomoon, though.



We've only seen a few so far, so it'd be welcome indeed.



Mozu said:


> Not to mention I hope that personal issue that Hyuk said Chundomoon had with NAD will come to light.



Well, we can always hope. Otherwise I guess it'll be a burden Shioon will unknowingly carry on.



Mozu said:


> I'm interested to see the other two Supernovas. Apparently they are persons that were following Chunwoo's example and they should be as powerful as Li-gyu Bum and Ma Mu-gi, so hell yeah I want to see them in action. Here's to hoping the hair-loops girl from the sketches is one of them. XD I'm getting sort of tired of Shiho carrying the female heroine torch. Plus I'd like new fanservice. :33



We'll see, I guess :33


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 27, 2010)

Shioon having connections with Sosul has great use.




You fuck with Shioon, you're pretty much fucking with Sosul and her clan now.


----------



## XxSeraphimxX (Feb 27, 2010)

I can't believe it took me so long to discover this manhwa. The art is amazing and the story is decent.

Great series!


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 28, 2010)

I laugh remembering when people hated this series.  The beginning for this was so worth it.  That punch really was the kickstart.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 28, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> I laugh remembering when people hated this series.  The beginning for this was so worth it.  That punch really was the kickstart.



Heh, true. Let's see, I think it can be summed up like this:

Chapter 1-17:
Readers: WTF!? This has got to be one of the weakest and pathetic main characters EVER!!

Chapter 18-33:
Readers: Hmm, a bit more promising, but too early to say...

Chapter 34-40:
Readers: NOW we're getting somewhere...

Chapter 41-58:
Readers: FUCK YEAH!!!!


----------



## Gecka (Feb 28, 2010)

I remember when I was the only person on this forum who read this

I tried pimping it, but A-team didn't release enough chapters for it to gain any popularity.


----------



## Segan (Feb 28, 2010)

You know, it's all too apparent, how incredibly cocky Goomoonryon is. But the Chief isn't any less arrogant, especially when the former is such in a weakened state and Chief is belittling him.

The Murim leaders are - for the most part - only pieces of shit, it seems.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 28, 2010)

Segan said:


> The Murim leaders are - for the most part - only pieces of shit, it seems.



I believe the guy who follows Hyuk So Chun around summed it up best: HERE

They really aren't too impressive thus far - three of them actually had the balls to go out and face Goomoonryong directly (wonder whether they'll go to the tower as well?), so I guess they deserve somr respect at least. But as for the others.. With the exception of Hyuk So Chun and those who went out already, they hardly seem like leaders at all - they rely soley of the chief's word and plans, they seem scared as heck and they can't even seem to find it in their heart to protest even when it's balantly clear that the chief has made a huge misstep and even tried to conceal this fact from them...


----------



## Segan (Feb 28, 2010)

It was four from the Alliance; the one-eyed brute with the iron skin technique also faced NAD one-on-one.

As for the rest, it's true. They seem like they are sucking the Chief's cock and getting intimidated by him, even after the affair with Lady Sosul leaked out.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Feb 28, 2010)

that iron sking mothafucka only faced nad one on one because he got pwned the last time and he wanted to prove to everyone that he can beat Nad.

Btw do any of you who read mainly manhwa know something about Phantom King, I read the first chapter and thought it was decent but I wanna know if it's worth reading anymore.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 28, 2010)

Solar Eclipse said:


> I remember getting pissed off every time somebody said it was "Ripoff of GTO".


I remember that.  When Shioon was a joke and people were like NAD's cool but wtf?


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 28, 2010)

c3zz4rr said:


> that iron sking mothafucka only faced nad one on one because he got pwned the last time and he wanted to prove to everyone that he can beat Nad.
> 
> *Btw do any of you who read mainly manhwa know something about Phantom King, I read the first chapter and thought it was decent but I wanna know if it's worth reading anymore.*



I haven't read the light  novel for this manhwa yet, so I wouldn't know

But, going by IM Dal Young track record, its probably similar to his other works.

Aflame Inferno  	   
Freezing 	  
Kurokami 	  	
Onihime VS 	  	  	
Re:Birth - The Lunatic Taker 	  	
The Legend of Maian

It probably best to wait for more chapters to judge though. I give IM Dal this, his female characters are always top notch.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Feb 28, 2010)

Solar Eclipse said:


> I haven't read the light  novel for this manhwa yet, so I wouldn't know
> 
> But, going by IM Dal Young track record, its probably similar to his other works.
> 
> ...



tell me about it, the chick on the cover was the only reason why i read the 1st chapter


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 28, 2010)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> I believe the guy who follows Hyuk So Chun around summed it up best: ch.262
> 
> They really aren't too impressive thus far - *three of them actually had the balls to go out and face Goomoonryong directly (wonder whether they'll go to the tower as well?), so I guess they deserve somr respect at least.* But as for the others.. With the exception of Hyuk So Chun and those who went out already, they hardly seem like leaders at all - they rely soley of the chief's word and plans, they seem scared as heck and they can't even seem to find it in their heart to protest even when it's balantly clear that the chief has made a huge misstep and even tried to conceal this fact from them...



Three against 1 guy using one arm.........please tell me what respect they deserve.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Feb 28, 2010)

well they have to deserve some respect cuz you don't usually see old people fighting dudes in their prime and even though they were 3 they didn't gang up on him, they were mostly fighting one on one,except for the beggining and don't remember that they didn't really want to fight to kill him, they were just defending their honors,that's why they don't follow him ( at least thats's what I think)


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 28, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Three against 1 guy using one arm.........please tell me what respect they deserve.



Compared to the chief and the other ones who just sit back, throwing tons of their underlings into certain death and piss their pants in fear of Goomoonryong, I'd damn well say they deserve respect. Besides, c3zz4rr also  notes some other good points for why they desrve respect:

- They're strong, but old and thus not in their prime - yet they take rthe risk of taking on someone as dangerous as Goomoonryong, even going as far as to not involve their underlings.

- They've not exactly ganged up on him. True, they all fought him, but it was all mostly in response - whenever Goomoonryong attacked one of them, the other two didn't take the chance to try and attack him from behind.

- Furthermore, according to Hyuk So Chun, Goomoonryong is apaprently on an entirely other level thna any other murim, as long as he is at 100% ki, so three agaisnt one?might actually be a more even match than it looks like. 

- And what's more, they DID give him a chance to withdraw without any specific disadvantages to it - that's more than I'd ever expect the Chief to give Goomoonryong.

I don't like those three or anything, it's just that so far they do appear more likeable and honourable than the Chief and his underlings.


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Mar 1, 2010)

The breaker imo>bleach naruto and some other shonen series, it is so awesome


----------



## Mozu (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't really know if I could say NAD vs The Three is really honorable or not on their part. In martial arts, I would rather go up against someone young and less experienced than someone with far more talent and years under their belt than myself. They might not be packing the biggest ki supply around, but even with their age, they would be witty/experienced enough to get around that. And as we saw, they were bearing down on NAD pretty good until he split--the wise thing to do imo for that situation. He might be a 'new entity', but clearly he's not on top of his game as we saw in the last few chapters.


----------



## Segan (Mar 1, 2010)

Mozu said:


> I don't really know if I could say NAD vs The Three is really honorable or not on their part. In martial arts, I would rather go up against someone young and less experienced than someone with far more talent and years under their belt than myself. They might not be packing the biggest ki supply around, but even with their age, they would be witty/experienced enough to get around that. And as we saw, they were bearing down on NAD pretty good until he split--the wise thing to do imo for that situation. He might be a 'new entity', *but clearly he's not on top of his game as we saw in the last few chapters.*


He is until his ki reserves are depleted, like it is now - bearing in mind that he had only one arm free the whole time. And he was nowhere near in real trouble when up against the three old munjus. He got interrupted by Shiho just when he was about to own the trio.

NAD would wipe the Chief's fucking smile away if he was at the height of his health. Recklessness or not.


----------



## Mozu (Mar 1, 2010)

Hmm, I think facing off against those 3 til the end would have depleted a lot more of his ki though. He'd be in even worse a position when he finally got up to the roof than as is. He might have got a few good jabs in, but I don't think he would have walked away unscathed had the fight continued. He couldn't even figure out what the old woman's technique was or what it was doing to him.


----------



## Segan (Mar 1, 2010)

What's to say he wouldn't have figured it out sooner or later? Anyway, what I'm trying to say is that Goomoonryon wasn't in the least bit fazed or damaged in the span of the time he fought these three. And the moment Goomoonryong started to attack, the staff user got owned. And the guy with the glasses got injured by a broken stick upon Goomoonryong's retreat.

As it stands now, I believe that in this particular fight he might well have walked away without so much as a scratch. With his broken arm healed, he might not even have been troubled at all.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Mar 1, 2010)

well it's not like the old people were trying to kill him, they were simply defending their honors, didn't the dude with the glasses get injured when he was shouting something to NAD, I can't seem to remember right now, well anyways you have to keep in mind that those guys were amazed of how powerfull he was and they didn't attack with their full powers and intent to kill, well anyways that's how i saw their fight.

Yeah I think you're right with both of his arms he wouldn't have any problems pwning those old mothafuckas and then jacking off with shiho ( ok maybe I went overboard with that last part)


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 1, 2010)

Mozu said:


> Hmm, I think facing off against those 3 til the end would have depleted a lot more of his ki though. He'd be in even worse a position when he finally got up to the roof than as is.



But he'd have had plenty of time to recover his ki in this case, so even through he might have arrived later, he'd have arrived on full power.



Mozu said:


> He might have got a few good jabs in, but I don't think he would have walked away unscathed had the fight continued. He couldn't even figure out what the old woman's technique was or what it was doing to him.



Perhaps not unscathed, no. But I have little doubt he'd have won eventually. And as for the old woman's technique - well, he only saw it once and that was the first tiem he saw it too, so what do you expect? Anyone can be taken by surpise the first time they face something new. But he second time? Doubtious. And mostly he fought against the staff-guy (Kamesenin-guy?) and the glasses guy, so...


----------



## Mahdi (Mar 2, 2010)

The fights are excellent. I love how they are portrayed.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Mar 2, 2010)

Mahdi said:


> The fights are excellent. I love how they are portrayed.



too bad there aren't more of them, 

btw who would like if there was a tournament in the manga, like the one where Nad became famous and shioon participates in it?


----------



## Segan (Mar 2, 2010)

That would only work if the current top munjus, especially the Chief, are uprooted. Shioon possesses no tradition or lineage to speak of. In case Shioon wins a prestigious murim tourney with the current munjus still ruling, he would be denied acknowledgement for sure.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 2, 2010)

Segan said:


> That would only work if the current top munjus, especially the Chief, are uprooted. Shioon possesses no tradition or lineage to speak of. In case Shioon wins a prestigious murim tourney with the current munjus still ruling, he would be denied acknowledgement for sure.



Well, at least the chief would have to go indeed - he was the brain behind the lateast time it happened, after all. If nothing else, there are two things that might push them into acknowledgement:
 - Hyuk So Chun urging them to (Chundomoon's words weighs heavily).
 - Especially if the chief is gone, the munjus might at least acknowledge him because of the fact that they don't want history to repeat itself - last time they denied, they got a shitload of trouble for it, this time around they might at least be reculant to get themselves in the same situation again.


----------



## BVB (Mar 2, 2010)

I've read the manga yesterday in one go.

NAD = 
Shioon = 
Shiho= 
Saehee =


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 2, 2010)

too bad I can't remember hardly any of the names or terms.


----------



## Hitokage (Mar 2, 2010)

murim tournament!

Next time on dragon ball z the breaker


----------



## c3zz4rr (Mar 2, 2010)

im more interested in a tournament because I want to see just how good that dude that's gay for shioon is, I'm not that interested to see how good shioon is cuz i already know that he can't win but I want to see why does everyone treat that dude like a genius and why is he considered soo good. Honestly i can't imagine him winning the tournament, especially with all the top tier still around.


----------



## Mozu (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't see them doing another tournament. That last time it happened NAD rose up and embarrassed everyone. As things stand, there are fights happening all around anyways so it isn't really necessary as long as conflicting persons keep running into each other. I like the urban setting anyways.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 2, 2010)

c3zz4rr said:


> im more interested in a tournament because I want to see just how good that dude that's gay for shioon is, I'm not that interested to see how good shioon is cuz i already know that he can't win but I want to see why does everyone treat that dude like a genius and why is he considered soo good. Honestly i can't imagine him winning the tournament, especially with all the top tier still around.



Well, you never know - assuming he gets to learn a few new tricks (trhe other foot techniques, for instance), I could see him grabbing a few wins here and there. But against Hyuk So Chun, I expect he'll only be able to pull a draw or two at best, indeed.



Mozu said:


> I don't see them doing another tournament. That last time it happened NAD rose up and embarrassed everyone. As things stand, there are fights happening all around anyways so it isn't really necessary as long as conflicting persons keep running into each other. I like the urban setting anyways.



Well, I guess it's true that if a tournament was held, this would become more of a "traditional" a shonen manga, indeed, rather thna a more modern, urban setting one. It'll alld epend on what the author wants in the end though. 

It's all, however, speculation now. I'm rather curious to see what'll become of Shioon after this - will he run away and become a breaker in the same fashion as his master, or will things somehow play out in such a way that a stalemate is created, making Shioon able to return to his current life...?


----------



## Lucius (Mar 3, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> too bad I can't remember hardly any of the names or terms.



a while back there was an explanation of how to remember Shiho's name.



Smoke said:


> That's easy to remember if you use my way of remembering her.
> 
> She's a _she_
> 
> ...



needless to say i never forgott her name ever again


----------



## Segan (Mar 3, 2010)

Helped me remember her name, too. ^^


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 7, 2010)

Small heads-up: new update on the artist's site

Judging by the Google translate translation, two things of notice:
- The Breaker volume 9 will be done by the next Wednesday or Thursday.
- the cover for The Breaker chapter 65 will be posted on Tuesday.


----------



## Mozu (Mar 8, 2010)

Cover on Tuesday? Excellent. Means I might be able to see it late Monday bc of the time difference.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 11, 2010)

Mozu said:


> Cover on Tuesday? Excellent. Means I might be able to see it late Monday bc of the time difference.



Unless Google Translate had it wrong, yeah. The Chapter 65 cover doesn't seem to be up yet... but on the other hand, the site was just updated... With, if Google has translated correctly - what appears to be the cover of Volume 9.

If that's the cover, it's an interesting one.. Though nowhere near as cool as Volume 8's cover  . Still, the cover would imply that the Phoenix Medallion is indeed going to come into play somehow...


----------



## Mozu (Mar 11, 2010)

Nah, this new pic of Sosul isn't the cover. XD I think he's talking about that they're readying the cover and there are two versions that are slightly different--at least that's what I understand from the google trans. 

I thought I read over at A-team boards that the cover would be released on Thurs or Fri but I'll have to go check again...


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 11, 2010)

Soooo... A Wallpaper, then? Well, still nice


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 11, 2010)

I love his site, I wish all the manga/manhwa artists  did this.


----------



## Mozu (Mar 19, 2010)

There's some new art up on the site. It's a nice depiction of Chunwoo and Shiho--looks a little... suggestive even. I'm starting to worry though, he's put out more art of just them lately it seems. Maybe I'm just being paranoid though...

Also, dokko-tak trans'd Kamaro's message:



> Title: "This is the Ch66 cover"
> 
> *gasp* There's too much moire (interference patterns; the illustration has tons of dots and grid patterns)... Even so, I'm posting it up here because I don't know how to correct it now. Meeting this deadline was really hard for me, as it were.
> 
> ...



So don't expect anything until some time in April. I'm a little concerned at how he says it was hard for him to finish--I hope the story isn't going to suffer for it. I can't tell if he's saying the new pic is going to be the cover or what, so I'll ask over at A-Team boards.


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 19, 2010)

Mozu said:


> There's some new art up on the site. It's a nice depiction of Chunwoo and Shiho--looks a little... suggestive even. I'm starting to worry though, he's put out more art of just them lately it seems. Maybe I'm just being paranoid though...



No, he does, I just assume those two are his favorite characters to draw.

meh, but I do wish he post more pics of different characters.





> Also, dokko-tak trans'd Kamaro's message:
> 
> 
> 
> So don't expect anything until some time in April. I'm a little concerned at how he says it was hard for him to finish--I hope the story isn't going to suffer for it. I can't tell if he's saying the new pic is going to be the cover or what, so I'll ask over at A-Team boards.



The story plot won't suffer since he's only the artist, as long as he keeps at it, it should be good. I don't know  if this manhwa is weekly, bi-weekly, or monthly, but I assuming he usually have more then 5 days to draw a chapter. Maybe the deadline came quicker then he expected it to and went into rush mode to get things done, or he's just struggling a little, it happens.

Hopefully things good better... hopefully.

I don't want this manhwa getting fucked up.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 20, 2010)

Mozu said:


> There's some new art up on the site. It's a nice depiction of Chunwoo and Shiho--looks a little... suggestive even. I'm starting to worry though, he's put out more art of just them lately it seems. Maybe I'm just being paranoid though...



Heh, for once I was too late it would seem 



Mozu said:


> Also, dokko-tak trans'd Kamaro's message:



Found a translator, have you? 



Mozu said:


> So don't expect anything until some time in April. I'm a little concerned at how he says it was hard for him to finish--I hope the story isn't going to suffer for it. I can't tell if he's saying the new pic is going to be the cover or what, so I'll ask over at A-Team boards.



Well, that's fine - wasn't expecting anything less. A bit concerning about it being hard for him to finish though, but then again, that can mean a lot of things..

And is it just me or do Goomoonryong look especially... pimpy on this cover? 



Solar Eclipse said:


> meh, but I do wish he post more pics of different characters.



Usually Goomoonryong or Shiho are at least part of the picture so far (like, he appeared in that one with Shioon and Hyuk So Chun, for example). But it's true, there are plenty that'd deserve to get placed on the over more often...



Solar Eclipse said:


> Hopefully things good better... hopefully.
> 
> I don't want this manhwa getting fucked up.



Hope die last, friend  . Let's look forward to the new volume!


----------



## Mozu (Mar 20, 2010)

No, I didn't find a translator, A-Team's dokko-tak has been gracious in trans'ing Kam's messages. Ergo, I don't have to go down to my campus' foreign language department and track down a Korean exchange student, which wouldn't be hard, but it would still be out of my way. 

And while I have nothing against more Shiho/Chunwoo art, I agree that I'd like to see some more characters. I'd like some Alex or Orc-guy art or... something. Bring back Sae-hee perhaps. I guess it's only wishful thinking until/unless we get some new main characters.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 31, 2010)

New update on the artist/author's page. Judging from the translation given by Google Translate, as of today, The Breaker vol 9 is now offically released! It would seem like the picture of Sosul is the cover after all...


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Mar 31, 2010)

hopefully someone puts up a raw


----------



## Mozu (Apr 1, 2010)

I am disappoint at that cover. I hope it's an April Fool's gag.


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2010)

Mozu said:


> I am disappoint at that cover. I hope it's an April Fool's gag.



Unfortunately it's not an April Fool's joke if we have already seen the cover like 2 months ago. No surprise factor = Sad Truth.


----------



## Mozu (Apr 1, 2010)

Or perhaps it is one of the cruelest AF jokes ever told being two months early. 

No? 

Fine.  I hope there's nothing past the cover that resembles it.


----------



## Shadow_Chaos (Apr 1, 2010)

Karotte said:


> I've read the manga yesterday in one go.
> 
> NAD =
> Shioon =
> ...



I copy-paste this post (except that I did this in two go's, instead of one)!! 
I'm loving this series. 

Shiho...


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 1, 2010)

You can have that cover Mozu.


----------



## Mozu (Apr 1, 2010)

No no, I most humbly insist you take it Solar.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 1, 2010)

I feel slow, I just notice what the difference was between the two covers he posted.  







Can you tell the difference. 


Also, I'm hoping for a 100% Sosul recoverer this volume or the next.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 1, 2010)

You guys are being rather hsrsh on the cover 

Well, I'll agree that it's nothing compared to the awesomeness volume 8's cover was, but it's not all bad...


----------



## Mozu (Apr 1, 2010)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Can you tell the difference.
> 
> 
> Also, I'm hoping for a 100% Sosul recoverer this volume or the next.



One is more blatantly illegal than the other?  

And yeah, I'm sick of her being... sick, but I also don't want her stealing any limelight from Shioon. I'm selfish like that. 



DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> You guys are being rather hsrsh on the cover
> 
> Well, I'll agree that it's nothing compared to the awesomeness volume 8's cover was, but it's not all bad...



I've stared at it for a good amount of time. Even if I glaze my eyes over it doesn't help. Her just sitting in a chair and looking like a lifeless doll is boring.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 9, 2010)

New update at  . Shioon & Hyuk So Chun the mafiosos, eh?


----------



## Mozu (Apr 9, 2010)

I like this art--it makes them look like they're friends already.. I guess it's inevitable. I wish he'd release something in color, though.


----------



## Crackers (Apr 9, 2010)

For a minute, I didn't see Shunwoo's hand stuffed in his pocket, so it almost looked like he had a hard-on.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 9, 2010)

Crackers said:


> For a minute, I didn't see Shunwoo's hand stuffed in his pocket, so it almost looked like he had a hard-on.



Same here. 

The artist second favorite combo after 9D and shiho, Shioon and Chun 


And the way he's licking that lollipop is kinda creepy.


----------



## Mozu (Apr 9, 2010)

It's suggestive for a reason.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 10, 2010)

Mozu said:


> I like this art--it makes them look like they're friends already.. I guess it's inevitable. I wish he'd release something in color, though.



Friends or friendly rivals at the very least, I guess. Heh. Quite different from how I imagined it would be first, at least. I mean, back when we were first made aware of that Hyuk So Chun was searching for 9AD, I thought Hyuk So Chun wanted to try and ask 9AD to become his disciple or something and that he'd be told to his disappointment "Sorry, kid, that position is already taken." and that upon finding out that the position was taken by a seemingly talentless kid, he'd start a bitter rivality with Shioon. Instead, things happened rather differently, most unexpectedly with Hyuk So Chun becoming an admirer of Shioon :sweat

Edit: As for releasing soemthing in color, well... That takes time which he might not have, so...


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 17, 2010)

Anyone wanna try translating the synopsis for volume 9? :3


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 17, 2010)

No raws yet? not even LQ?


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 17, 2010)

Wonder how long A-Team will take to start scanning it.


----------



## Mozu (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, they hate people bugging them to death, so hopefully there will be a consistent timeframe for the releases. I'm more worried about avoiding spoilers. I want to look at the raw when it comes out, but I'm going to try and resist.  If they take too long like last time, then I'll probably break down though...


----------



## Detective (Apr 17, 2010)

Mozu said:


> I want to look at the raw when it comes out, but I'm going to try and resist.  *If they take too long like last time, then I'll probably break down though...*



I'm glad you are already prepared with your excuse. Good luck to you Sir/Madam.


----------



## Mozu (Apr 17, 2010)

It's a perfectly good excuse.  I will not be their plaything.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 17, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Anyone wanna try translating the synopsis for volume 9? :3



Well, I've read a synopsis on another site with the help of Google Trans. According to it...


Read only if you want a BIG spoiler!

*Spoiler*: __ 



You sure?
*Spoiler*: __ 



Very well then - According to the summary I read, Shiho dies and 9AD goes on an unstopable rampage.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 17, 2010)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Well, I've read a synopsis on another site with the help of Google Trans. According to it...
> 
> 
> Read only if you want a BIG spoiler!
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



you lie!


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 17, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> you lie!



Nay, it's as it says. The google translation:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Forest shake the Devil coming! 
Have gone to Magong hyeoncheonjigong awareness! 
The statement begins with the death of Shiho dragon's awake! 
Just as his tutor, without anger and win everything in sight is erased! 
Now, the phrase does not prevent the dragon?!


----------



## Detective (Apr 17, 2010)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Well, I've read a synopsis on another site with the help of Google Trans. According to it...
> 
> 
> Read only if you want a BIG spoiler!
> ...




*Spoiler*: _WTF_ 



Did that author of Veritas takeover this Manhwa by force via shotgun to the head and execute this fuckery if that synopsis is correct!? That's the only explanation I can come up with for this level of batshit insane plot twist. This better be one of those things where the character is miraculously saved by some special power or comes back a little while later after recovering in the ICU for a while. 




SHE-HOE....


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu.


I'm raging.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 17, 2010)

I think I read that same synopsis on A-Team's forums.

Anyway...


*Spoiler*: __ 



WTFFFFFFF. Until someone else confirms it, I'm gonna pretend I didn't read that. 

*is in denial*


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 17, 2010)

It won't stick. I know it


----------



## Dagor (Apr 17, 2010)

It can't be true. Until some one will confirmed this I will not believe.


----------



## Mozu (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah, that's what I read over at A-team forums. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I've been sad for about a week now... but I'm not surprised, either. Her death will probably make sense unlike the ones in Veritas, where people commit suicide for no fucking reason. It sounds like Shiho will sacrifice herself to save Chunwoo. That actually makes sense, but I'm just sort of depressed, bc it looks like he can't get a break. At this rate, I don't see him surviving to the end.  He has no one to go back to when it's all said and done. He has his disciple, yes, but it's not enough...


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 18, 2010)

What an awesome manga.


----------



## Segan (Apr 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That's a real shame if Shiho's death is true. But in any case, the most important thing is for Shioon and NAD to survive this ordeal.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm still raging!


----------



## Blade (Apr 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew this manga wasn't cliche, good job if it is true, it'll give more depth to the story, i know also it is sad but the author if he actually did it, probably he did it for a reason, i don't think he troll her


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder if this was one of the reasons why the artist had a hard time making vol 9.


He had to kill off one of his favorite characters that he loved to draw.


----------



## Blade (Apr 18, 2010)

now let's wait for scans


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'll agree with Blade. So far, the author has made an excellent job, so it's hard to believe that he'd troll Shiho. If she dies, it'll be because it's a good thing story-wise. And if Nightwish is right, then he didn't do so without sorrow on his own part either. In short, it's too early to say that she got trolled before we've seen what actually happens with our own eyes...


----------



## Mozu (Apr 19, 2010)

New art of Saehee on Kamaro's site.  I missed her. 

And he mentions something about One Piece.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 19, 2010)

Saehee. 


Also, my rage has subsided a little.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 20, 2010)

Mozu said:


> New art of Saehee on Kamaro's site.  I missed her.



You said it! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



After all, without Shiho, Sahee is now one of the few ho's left...




.... and when will the raw appear...?


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 20, 2010)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> You said it!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 








So true 

Saehee, the teacher chick and Sosul (still hoping for that transformation).

Did I miss any?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 20, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think so. Let's see...

Shiho, who may now be dead, was the ho that was most commonly featured so far. Now she appears to have died though, so... One ho less, as I said.

Then there's Sahee, who hasn't gotten shown a lot lately, for obvious reasons. And I think that at worst, she might appear less,  since she's not involved with the amrtial arts world (and I can't imagine Shioon wanting her to get involved either). It's possible, though, that Sahee could become his single anchor to the "normal world" though.

Then there's Sosul, who's at present more cute than hot. However, if she gets rid of her current condition and it causes her to quickly grow up to her actual age, or there is a timeskip, then there's hope...

As for other hos though, well... There have been a few ho's featured here and there - like those hotties with swords that briefly fought 9AD before. But no regulars, alas. One might only hope that one or two more will be introduced later.




Pity that Hyuk So Chun isn't a ho. That'd have made things plenty more interesting. Of course, had that been the case, it'd also have run the risk of making things more comic and less serious, though that's not necressarilly a bad thing.


----------



## Calgar (Apr 23, 2010)

Chapter 59 is out

Preview Pic

Link removed

Dragon's getting thrashed


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 23, 2010)

The cover page is hot. 


I think that "incident" is coming soon.


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 23, 2010)

Deep breaths...


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 23, 2010)

I keep hearing good things about this, with golden week coming up I've decided to read some other stuff to keep my manga thirst at bay. What is it similar to?


----------



## Blade (Apr 23, 2010)

time to read


----------



## Lucius (Apr 23, 2010)

shit i didn't know..

finally it's back!

it's time for some payback now!


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 23, 2010)

Hooray for a new chapter! 

... Now, we only have to wait lord knows for how long until the next one 

Edit: 



Fullmetalthis said:


> I keep hearing good things about this, with golden week coming up I've decided to read some other stuff to keep my manga thirst at bay. What is it similar to?



Hmm... Well, depends on what you've read before. I'd describe it as at first being very similar to GTO, but later it becomes more similar to Veritas, minus the "magic elements" stuff (the stuff Gangryong, Lightning Tiger and Fire Dragon uses).


----------



## yo586 (Apr 23, 2010)

A-team (or the guy who goes by Amaru) is such a condescending asshole.  Does he really think people wouldn't announce the release?  Give a guy a little power and an internet persona and he becomes a control freak.

But on topic, good chapter loving this fight.  I really like the chief's no nonsense fight style.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 23, 2010)

yo586 said:


> *A-team (or the guy who goes by Amaru) is such a condescending asshole.*  Does he really think people wouldn't announce the release?  Give a guy a little power and an internet persona and he becomes a control freak.
> 
> But on topic, good chapter loving this fight.  I really like the chief's no nonsense fight style.



This is nothing new, most of them are assholes.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 23, 2010)

yo586 said:


> A-team (or the guy who goes by Amaru) is such a condescending asshole.  Does he really think people wouldn't announce the release?  Give a guy a little power and an internet persona and he becomes a control freak.



Hmm. Calling him asshole might be going a bit too far (though considering that he says he already has the whole vol 9 done already but won't release all of it immediately, I'm tempted to agree <_<).

That said, I don't quite see what he's complaining about - Does he complain that the knowledge of the chapter was released outside of the "privileged" circle of people? If so, I don't quite see why. I mean, the manga's going toi be released sooner or later at least and most of us out there just want to read it and are already willing to praise them to the skies for that, but they're not happy with that...?

Anyway, about the chapter. Judging by things, Hyuk So Chun had his eyes on Shioon during the fight, which is why he's currently the only one among the Murim who thinks that this is not over yet. One wonders whether he'd have had eyes only for the fight between the chief and Goomoonryong if he'd not meet and bene impressed by Shioon before, or would he have noticed what Shioon and Shiho were up to regardless...?


----------



## The Doctor (Apr 23, 2010)

yo586 said:


> A-team (or the guy who goes by Amaru) is such a condescending asshole.  Does he really think people wouldn't announce the release?  Give a guy a little power and an internet persona and he becomes a control freak.


at first i didn't mind their attitude because it was mainly fans being overdemanding. now they want to be worshipped because they do a free service.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 23, 2010)

No, most of them are really assholes, I remember a while back, they wanted a certain amount of money by a certain date or something. They threaten to hold their releases hostage.  





Still one of the best groups out there though.




*Spoiler*: __ 



My heart aches of what to come.


----------



## Mozu (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm not saying they're not assholes, just saying that they've behaved worse than this in the past. It's sad that this is them on a good day. Ah, well.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 23, 2010)

Mozu said:


> I'm not saying they're not assholes, just saying that they've behaved worse than this in the past. It's sad that this is them on a good day. Ah, well.



Wasn't referring to you Mozu.  


Was referring to DarkLordOfKichiku, who said calling them assholes might be going too far.  

Maybe I should have made that clear.  

well, anyway, how bout that cover. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope that the artist doesn't stop drawing her, after her impending doom.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 23, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> No, most of them are really assholes, I remember a while back, they wanted a certain amount of money by a certain date or something. They threaten to hold their releases hostage.



Really? That sounds quite bad. Though they certainly don't seem to do so now - though theys till asks for donations, evne if they don't hold any hostages.




Nightwish said:


> Still one of the best groups out there though.



Mm-hmm.  Though it's still a bit of a pity that they hold monopoly on a mang aas great as The Breaker. Especially this time around, considering that the raw's not out yet at any of the known places...



*Spoiler*: __ 





Nightwish said:


> My heart aches of what to come.







*Spoiler*: __ 



She'll live on in our hearts  . And I'm sure the author won't stop drawing her - she'll leave quite an impression on both the people and the story after all!

... and all said, thanks to her sacrifie, we may finailly see the chief get his smug face kicked into a bloody, toothless mess


----------



## Mozu (Apr 23, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> Wasn't referring to you Mozu.
> 
> 
> Was referring to DarkLordOfKichiku, who said calling them assholes might be going too far.
> ...



Well, you should have been specific.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



And no. No more pics of Shiho after this volume. 






DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope you're right. Synopsis says he goes on a bloody rampage.  I hope he doesn't kill Hyuk though.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 23, 2010)

Mozu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're right. Synopsis says he goes on a bloody rampage.  I hope he doesn't kill Hyuk though.




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's next to impossible. There's too much foreshadowing and stuff regarding Hyuk for him to perish here. Either, 9AD is only going to rough him up a bit despite intending to kill him or Shioon'll step in to save him. It's also possible that he'll sense 9AD's incoming assault and retreat far enough to not be directly involved.




On a sidenote, I find it a bit regretful that we've yet to see an opponent who can fight equally with 9AD. I mean, both times he has been cornered, he has been low on energy and thus pushed into a corner. There simply doesn't appear to exist anyone who can fight him equally at full power. I guess that's why Shioon's the main character though - he has yet to grow into his full power, so... And to think that Shiho and 9AD both speculate that he'll eventually surpass 9AD himself thanks to the unique advantage he has. Heh...


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 24, 2010)

Mozu said:


> Well, you should have been specific.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



                 .


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 24, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> .



Don't despair, Nightwish! Don't despair!

... Damn, the volume 9 raw is still not up on any of the usual sites, so A-Team has the uppger hand in this...


----------



## Crackers (Apr 24, 2010)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> I find it a bit regretful that we've yet to see an opponent who can fight equally with 9AD. I mean, both times he has been cornered, he has been low on energy and thus pushed into a corner. There simply doesn't appear to exist anyone who can fight him equally at full power.



I don't know, from what I'm reading the chief murim looks like he could easily give Chunwoo a serious run for his money if he were at full power, just like those other older leaders. He had his hands full with just one person when he was fighting three-on-one at full strength, didn't he? 

Of course, Chunwoo is also a raving lunatic at the moment. I'll believe any character that says he's stupid for letting his rage guide him in a fight against the chief murim of their world.


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 24, 2010)

Crackers said:


> I don't know, from what I'm reading the chief murim looks like he could easily give Chunwoo a serious run for his money if he were at full power, just like those other older leaders. *He had his hands full with just one person when he was fighting three-on-one at full strength*, didn't he?
> 
> Of course, Chunwoo is also a raving lunatic at the moment. I'll believe any character that says he's stupid for letting his rage guide him in a fight against the chief murim of their world.



 Dude your not at full strength if you have a disability.


----------



## Crackers (Apr 24, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Dude your not at full strength if you have a disability.



A disability as in what, a broken arm?


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 24, 2010)

Crackers said:


> A disability as in what, a broken arm?



No his broken penis............of course his broken arm. Although it's temporary at the moment it is still a disability hence he is not at 100%.


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 24, 2010)

For a martial artist, a broken arm is...kinda limiting.


----------



## Vat Hayato (Apr 25, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> No his broken penis............of course his broken arm. Although it's temporary at the moment it is still a disability hence he is not at 100%.



Also consider the fact that he had a fight with Munjunim, the other three Murim leaders, other Murim agents, along with a large group of experienced martial artists. Also that gas that prevented him from recovering his chi.


----------



## Segan (Apr 25, 2010)

That's all too obvious - he's got a broken arm, been fighting loads of opponents at once and his ki reserves are practically depleted.

But you can't deny that NAD is fighting way too rash. That's why he's getting pummeled so badly.


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 25, 2010)

What Segan said


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Apr 25, 2010)

Man chapter 59 was a good read. That thrashing that 9AD looked rather painfull. Having a busted up arm from the previous chapters didn't help matters.

Looks like Shiho is about to do the ki transfer ability. Does the look on her face give anyone else bad vibes


----------



## Vat Hayato (Apr 25, 2010)

Lord Omnicent said:


> Man chapter 59 was a good read. That thrashing that 9AD looked rather painfull. Having a busted up arm from the previous chapters didn't help matters.
> 
> Looks like Shiho is about to do the ki transfer ability. Does the look on her face give anyone else bad vibes



The incident's probably going to happen soon, maybe in a couple of chapters.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 27, 2010)

Crackers said:


> I don't know, from what I'm reading the chief murim looks like he could easily give Chunwoo a serious run for his money if he were at full power, just like those other older leaders. He had his hands full with just one person when he was fighting three-on-one at full strength, didn't he?



As others already noted, he did have one arm disabled, so that should count as not beign at full strenght. Even so, once he'd gotten past the first shock, he handled th eother leaders rather easily after that - he knocked one out and injured another



Crackers said:


> Of course, Chunwoo is also a raving lunatic at the moment. I'll believe any character that says he's stupid for letting his rage guide him in a fight against the chief murim of their world.



True, though who can blame him for not keeping his head cool? This IS personal after all - the person involved being the one responsible for his master's death and all... Of course, were he at full strenght, then it might not be so bad, but ... Ah well, let's see if he fares better after the ki-transfer...

... Is it too much to hope for a new chapter this week?


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 27, 2010)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> As others already noted, he did have one arm disabled, so that should count as not beign at full strenght. Even so, once he'd gotten past the first shock, he handled th eother leaders rather easily after that - he knocked one out and injured another
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A few people fuck up, everyone else is punished.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 27, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> A few people fuck up, everyone else is punished.



Which, in essence, doesn't make much sense. The ones who broke the rules will likely only shrug, the rest of the community will rage and feel insulted and so forth...

Oh well. I guess we'll get it... eventually.


----------



## Darth (Apr 28, 2010)

Anyone else think that Goomoonryong is going to bust his cast and get serious in the next chapter or so?


----------



## Achilles (Apr 28, 2010)

Goomoonryong's teacher was Haohmaru from Samurai Shodown. 

The end of the volume quote asking to stop illegal manga/manhwa uploads was pretty ironic. I felt kind of guilty since there's no english versions I can buy.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 28, 2010)

Darth said:


> Anyone else think that Goomoonryong is going to bust his cast and get serious in the next chapter or so?



Well, ki seems to speed up healing, so maybe...? Then again, his broken arm was said to be special because of the technique involved in harming it.



ulius said:


> Goomoonryong's teacher was Haohmaru from Samurai Shodown.



Who? 



ulius said:


> The end of the volume quote asking to stop illegal manga/manhwa uploads was pretty ironic. I felt kind of guilty since there's no english versions I can buy.



Aye. I'd buy it without heistation if I found it in japanese or english...!


----------



## Achilles (Apr 28, 2010)

Damn. First I thought you said you bought it in english and got my hopes up. :ho

I need some awesome martial arts titles like this, Beelzebub Kongoh Bancho. I hate reading manga online.



DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Who?



This guy.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 29, 2010)

Does anyone know the title of the other manwha, Park Jin is working on?

The color page he just posted caught my interest.


----------



## Mozu (Apr 29, 2010)

Indeed.  

At least we have an idea of what a grown up, blonde Sosul would look like. I'm really interested to know what series or game the pic is for. 

ETA: It looks like something called "Beast 9" according to the title of the entry on the Prologue page. It might just be the name of the pic or a reference to the beast in the picture, though, not the series itself. Hmm.


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Apr 29, 2010)

Awesome series, just dropped that


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 29, 2010)

ulius said:


> Damn. First I thought you said you bought it in english and got my hopes up. :ho



Sorry to disappoint, even if it was your own fault for reading wrong  .





ulius said:


> This guy.



Oh. I see. Looks quite a bit like _Unwol indeed. Maybe this - making an important, but dead look-alike character - is a way for the artist/author to express that he's a fan of the guy and/or the series he's in then?



Mozu said:


> Indeed.
> 
> At least we have an idea of what a grown up, blonde Sosul would look like.



Let's hope she'll actually look like that after receiving the Illwallsindan herself! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



After all, soon we'll be in desperate need of a new ho to replace Shiho


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 29, 2010)

Mozu said:


> Indeed.
> 
> *At least we have an idea of what a grown up, blonde Sosul would look like.* I'm really interested to know what series or game the pic is for.
> 
> ETA: It looks like something called "Beast 9" according to the title of the entry on the Prologue page. It might just be the name of the pic or a reference to the beast in the picture, though, not the series itself. Hmm.



You know what? I was thinking the same thing when I first saw it. 


I was even comparing the pic to the sosul cover to see the similarities.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 29, 2010)

This thread kind of makes me cry at the lack of adulation for Haohmaru.


----------



## Majeh (Apr 29, 2010)

Mozu said:


> Indeed.
> 
> *At least we have an idea of what a grown up, blonde Sosul would look like.* I'm really interested to know what series or game the pic is for.
> 
> ETA: It looks like something called "Beast 9" according to the title of the entry on the Prologue page. It might just be the name of the pic or a reference to the beast in the picture, though, not the series itself. Hmm.



Is there an image that im missing..?


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 29, 2010)

Majeh said:


> Is there an image that im missing..?




*Spoiler*: __ 






On the artist web site.


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 29, 2010)

Aaaand that is awesome.


----------



## Krombacher (May 1, 2010)

Which chapter is the breaker translated on? Newest chapter on my computer is 55 but that was some months ago I think


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 1, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> Which chapter is the breaker translated on? Newest chapter on my computer is 55 but that was some months ago I think



Latest translated chapter is 59, though we should have chapter 60 soon as well - as soon as Amaru gets over his grumpy mood, I'd say.


----------



## Mozu (May 1, 2010)

Well, it's not us. We don't mention anything they don't admit themselves. 

At any rate, I would donate if I had the money, but I don't. As he pointed out, people are having fiscal problems. He isn't alone. 

I really don't care how they release Breaker, just as long as they do it. It's their decision. I, too, have a life, and I can keep myself busy while I wait for a chapter to be released. 

Btw, I looked around and couldn't find where he posted this. Link?


----------



## Nightwish (May 1, 2010)

This


----------



## Mozu (May 1, 2010)

Mangafox. Figures. I'm still surprised he took the time to respond at all, though.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 1, 2010)

Anyone else feel that after this whole fight is over there will be a time skip even if a short one.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 1, 2010)

Mozu said:


> I'm still surprised he took the time to respond at all, though.



Well, at least no one can accuse him of avoiding the matter 



noobthemusical said:


> Anyone else feel that after this whole fight is over there will be a time skip even if a short one.



That is possible. Might not be very long indeed- kinda like the recent short two week-timeskip in One Piece. I for one hope for the timeskip - if there's any - to be fairly short at least...

Still, so far, there are no hints of a timeskip, only the suspicion that there will be one.


----------



## Ratwedge (May 1, 2010)

God I love A-Team.

Not for their scans but for the pure drama they get into and how they rape the english language to do it.


----------



## Zhyo (May 3, 2010)

Started reading this yesterday, currently in vol.3 and I'm loving it. Like, all the manhwas that i've read have art over the top (SAO, The Breaker, Veritas). Oh, and the fanservice is really good, too.


----------



## Lightysnake (May 3, 2010)

Well, enjoy!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 5, 2010)

Why do they take so long to get the raws?

i would gladly pay to read this manga..


----------



## Mozu (May 5, 2010)

A-Team won't be releasing a RAW. 

So unless someone else has it and uploads it to MH, don't expect to see it anytime soon.


----------



## Majeh (May 5, 2010)

Chapter 60 


Kinda short but had some moments that made goomoonryong look badass.


----------



## Nightwish (May 5, 2010)

That motherfucking bitch at the end. Don't tell me he's going to be the one to also
*Spoiler*: __ 



kill shiho, I thought it would be the old man.






*Spoiler*: __ 



*Rage Rage  Rage!!!!!! KILL HIM, KILL HIM NAO!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mozu (May 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ ch60_ 



Yeah, I'm a little surprised that he shot Chunwoo and not Shiho 

I can't lie though. The crazy glasses guy amuses me for some reason. I think it's the craziness...  

I got that implication that the old Leader would kill Shiho, but if she's knocked off by the guy with the gun, I'm gonna be pissed. 

And what is up with Hyuk noticing ki transfer technique and the Leader not being able to? You'd think he would have picked up on it. 




Art looks amazing, as usual, especially Chunwoo.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 5, 2010)

I think he only noticed because only he knew that there was someone there with Ki of that high level.


----------



## rhino25 (May 6, 2010)

wow that was unexpectedly short... was just getting good too


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 6, 2010)

That was... REALLY short 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Now, I only hope the crazy glasses guy will die quickly 




And hope it won't be too long before the enxt chapter is released... Really sucks that they won't just release it all at once


----------



## Segan (May 6, 2010)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> That was... REALLY short
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Then you would have to wait a year or so for the next volume...


----------



## noobthemusical (May 6, 2010)

It would be cooler to just have 1 high point, and then hibernate than being kept in this constant suspense.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 6, 2010)

Segan said:


> Then you would have to wait a year or so for the next volume...



A year? Hah! There's about three volumes or so each year, so it'd be a four or perhaps five months wait (depending on how quick there's a raw), I'd say.

And even then, assuming they keep releasing a chapter or so each week or 2th weeks, it STILL means that the chapters are going to run out eventually and then we'll be back to waiting for a number of months again. Point is: we're going to be struck waiting for months again eventually so it'd be better if they released it all IMO...


----------



## Mozu (May 6, 2010)

I have to agree. It doesn't matter how you look at it--we're going to be waiting no matter what. People would probably bug them less if they just released everything. They disagree on this point, but I'm not convinced. 

Also, apparently there is going to be a 'small change' to Breaker in a note by Kamaro left in this volume according to what Dokko-tak is saying on the forums. He speculates that that means it's actually something big but they're just trying to soften the blow--his theory is that Kamaro is going to drop Breaker (to work on Beast 9) or a new artist is going to come in to help. I'm a little confused on how a 'small change' = Kamaro dropping Breaker, of course.  If he does, then the manhwa will suffer tremendously for it. Breaker's popularity would probably drop and then it would be cancelled due to low sales, so if the 'small change' is going to be setting Breaker up for failure, then Korean really is a strange language. Of course, if a new artist is able to come in and copy Kamaro's style, I'm still not sure how I'd feel about that... just seems wrong. 

So, hopefully, the small change is just another delay.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 6, 2010)

Mozu said:


> I have to agree. It doesn't matter how you look at it--we're going to be waiting no matter what. People would probably bug them less if they just released everything. They disagree on this point, but I'm not convinced.



Well, I think people are going to bug'em no amtter what...

If they release it all at once, peopel are still going to bug'em.
If they don't have anything to release at all, people'll still bug'em.
If they have some chapters to release but don't release'em/release realllllly sloooowly, people'll still bug'em.

See? Bugged no matter what. Actually, I think more people are bound to bug'em if they actually have stuff to release as in this case... I mean, if they're out of raws for the breaker, all they need to do is to say so and at least, some people are going to get the message and stop bugging'em until the next volume's out...



Mozu said:


> Also, apparently there is going to be a 'small change' to Breaker in a note by Kamaro left in this volume according to what Dokko-tak is saying on the forums. He speculates that that means it's actually something big but they're just trying to soften the blow--his theory is that Kamaro is going to drop Breaker (to work on Beast 9) or a new artist is going to come in to help. I'm a little confused on how a 'small change' = Kamaro dropping Breaker, of course.  If he does, then the manhwa will suffer tremendously for it. Breaker's popularity would probably drop and then it would be cancelled due to low sales, so if the 'small change' is going to be setting Breaker up for failure, then Korean really is a strange language. Of course, if a new artist is able to come in and copy Kamaro's style, I'm still not sure how I'd feel about that... just seems wrong.
> 
> So, hopefully, the small change is just another delay.



.... Sounds omnious, but let's hope it's not so.


----------



## Nightwish (May 6, 2010)

Mozu said:


> I have to agree. It doesn't matter how you look at it--we're going to be waiting no matter what. People would probably bug them less if they just released everything. They disagree on this point, but I'm not convinced.
> 
> Also, apparently there is going to be a 'small change' to Breaker in a note by Kamaro left in this volume according to what Dokko-tak is saying on the forums. He speculates that that means it's actually something big but they're just trying to soften the blow--his theory is that Kamaro is going to drop Breaker (to work on Beast 9) or a new artist is going to come in to help. I'm a little confused on how a 'small change' = Kamaro dropping Breaker, of course.  If he does, then the manhwa will suffer tremendously for it. Breaker's popularity would probably drop and then it would be cancelled due to low sales, so if the 'small change' is going to be setting Breaker up for failure, then Korean really is a strange language. Of course, if a new artist is able to come in and copy Kamaro's style, I'm still not sure how I'd feel about that... just seems wrong.
> 
> So, hopefully, the small change is just another delay.





Are you fucking serious? 

I saw this somewhere else, I thought they were shitting me.


----------



## Mozu (May 6, 2010)

The drama irl for Breaker is more intense than the actual storyline.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 6, 2010)

Mozu said:


> The drama irl for Breaker is more intense than the actual storyline.



You said it 

Anyone who has been at the artists blog and seen the latest picture he's put up there yet...?


----------



## luffy no haki (May 6, 2010)

the chapter was too short!!!


----------



## Zhyo (May 7, 2010)

Ok now. Finished updated this and imma like "fuck yeah, i want more". So fucking epic and the art is so good.
Does anyone have any artwork or fanart?


----------



## Agmaster (May 7, 2010)

meh, maybe if 9AD wasn't such a twat, crazed glasses guy wouldn't be doing this right now.  Or have we forgotten just how much 9AD relishes being stronger than anyone?


----------



## Nightwish (May 7, 2010)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> You said it
> 
> Anyone who has been at the artists blog and seen the latest picture he's put up there yet...?





I'm not sure what it is, maybe Beast 9?


----------



## Mozu (May 7, 2010)

The pic is apparently a future panel. Chunwoo and Shioon are having a moment after going through a lot of things... I hope Chunwoo doesn't end up dying, but the likelihood is just too high.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 8, 2010)

Mozu said:


> The pic is apparently a future panel.



That's what I think too 



Mozu said:


> Chunwoo and Shioon are having a moment after going through a lot of things... I hope Chunwoo doesn't end up dying, but the likelihood is just too high.



His Death Flag is high in the air, indeed...


----------



## Segan (May 8, 2010)

Where the hell is his blog?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 8, 2010)

Segan said:


> Where the hell is his blog?



I'm sure the adress has been posted aplenty of times here before, but...  here:


----------



## Segan (May 8, 2010)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> I'm sure the adress has been posted aplenty of times here before, but...  here:


I don't think so, but thank you anyway.


----------



## Nightwish (May 8, 2010)

Mozu said:


> The pic is apparently a future panel. Chunwoo and Shioon are having a moment after going through a lot of things... I hope Chunwoo doesn't end up dying, but the likelihood is just too high.



A future panel. 


Chunwoo is looking like a soon to be dead man in that pic. (I was hoping it wasn't him. )


----------



## Mozu (May 8, 2010)

Well, it looked like him to me right off the bat. And yeah, Shioon crying like that doesn't exactly make me feel elated.  It would be a big spoiler for Kamaro to put that up on his site, though, so maybe he's just teasing us.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 8, 2010)

Mozu said:


> Well, it looked like him to me right off the bat. And yeah, Shioon crying like that doesn't exactly make me feel elated.  It would be a big spoiler for Kamaro to put that up on his site, though, so maybe he's just teasing us.



Or possibly it has already happened - we mustn't forget that they're ahead of the volumes in Japan (and we've not seen all of the latesat volume yet), so...


----------



## mary no jutsu (May 8, 2010)

Nine Arts Dragon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Major_Glory (May 15, 2010)

I just read this from chapter 1.


AMAZING!


----------



## XxShadowxX (May 16, 2010)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Or possibly it has already happened - we mustn't forget that they're ahead of the volumes in Japan (and we've not seen all of the latesat volume yet), so...



Japan? =P Believe this is Korean.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 16, 2010)

XxShadowxX said:


> Japan? =P Believe this is Korean.



Writting error, I believe. Maybe I was sleepy when I wrotte that and thus...


----------



## Nightwish (May 19, 2010)

Update, chapter 69 cover?


----------



## Lightysnake (May 20, 2010)

Not showing..


----------



## Nightwish (May 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (May 20, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I like this very much.


----------



## Mozu (May 20, 2010)

Shioon just gets cuter and cuter. He was just a regular moe in the beginning and now he's  evolved into a full-out bishi. And it doesn't help that Chunwoo looks like that either. 

Must... resist...


----------



## Majeh (May 20, 2010)

61 out.
this 'un


----------



## Nightwish (May 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Maybe there is a Chance!!!*

Sosul for the motherfucking save!!! even though she came to save Shioon ass, lol.


:WOW:WOW


----------



## Major_Glory (May 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



My poor, poor Shioh. Don't die baby! I Love yoooooooou!


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 20, 2010)

Well, now, things a just took an unexpected turn.


----------



## Majeh (May 21, 2010)

Instant loss for the head murim guy now that little girl(forgot name) showed up.


----------



## Nightwish (May 21, 2010)

Sosul got tired of waiting for Shioon to call her.


----------



## Mozu (May 21, 2010)

My bb Sosul to the rescue!  Or... the author is setting up a chance for false hope. 

There's a small chance that she'll get out of here alive, but it's slim. The Chief probably isn't going to let that happen if he sees any openings. Making a move against Sosul is declaring war, but making a move against Chunwoo/Shiho is personal business. 

Still, Shiho was only shot twice and she's immediately coughing up blood. I guess her stomach was pierced? Still, doesn't seem very realistic for the wounds she received. The art and shadowing on the angles for her during these scenes looked really shoddy. You can see the effects of Kamaro being rushed. 

Meanwhile, I wonder what Hyuk is going to think about Shioon having ties with Sosul. I can see his shocked face already.  What's more, it doesn't seem like he's ever even met Sosul, so I'm waiting in anticipation to see if there's any interaction.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 21, 2010)

Didn?t like the latest chapter didn?t like it one bit. He was just going to give that cunt A.K.A the chief the technique after all the shit he has been through.


----------



## XxShadowxX (May 21, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Didn’t like the latest chapter didn’t like it one bit. He was just going to give that cunt A.K.A the chief the technique after all the shit he has been through.



I think the point was to show that NAD wasn't just a carbon copy of his master, and thought there were more important things in life. Ya know, that there's more to it than just his martial arts, he went to that tower because of Shioon, after all. 

But that's just me.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (May 21, 2010)

Mozu said:


> My bb Sosul to the rescue!  Or... the author is setting up a chance for false hope.
> 
> There's a small chance that she'll get out of here alive, but it's slim. The Chief probably isn't going to let that happen if he sees any openings. Making a move against Sosul is declaring war, but making a move against Chunwoo/Shiho is personal business.
> 
> ...



Not to sound condescending but are you aware that getting shot in the upper lung may cause blood to be expelled by coughing to avoid drowning on your own blood?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 21, 2010)

Mozu said:


> There's a small chance that she'll get out of here alive, but it's slim. The Chief probably isn't going to let that happen if he sees any openings. Making a move against Sosul is declaring war, but making a move against Chunwoo/Shiho is personal business.



Well, at lest Shioon may be sort of safe from hat, at elast. After all, if the old guy tries to use him, that MAY be when Hyuk will finailly move into action, much to the old mans dismay...



Mozu said:


> The art and shadowing on the angles for her during these scenes looked really shoddy. You can see the effects of Kamaro being rushed.



I guess working on two mangas at once are exhausting business...



Mozu said:


> Meanwhile, I wonder what Hyuk is going to think about Shioon having ties with Sosul. I can see his shocked face already.  What's more, it doesn't seem like he's ever even met Sosul, so I'm waiting in anticipation to see if there's any interaction.



I'm expecting mainly more fanboyism from his side


----------



## Mozu (May 22, 2010)

XxShadowxX said:


> I think the point was to show that NAD wasn't just a carbon copy of his master, and thought there were more important things in life. Ya know, that there's more to it than just his martial arts, he went to that tower because of Shioon, after all.
> 
> But that's just me.



Wait, what? If anyone thought there was more to life than martial arts than that would be Chunwoo's master--thus, they are more alike than different. You think the man committed suicide for the sake of his martial art? I think you missed the point of that scene. 



tenten-2-20 said:


> Not to sound condescending but are you aware that getting shot in the upper lung may cause blood to be expelled by coughing to avoid drowning on your own blood?



Not to sound like someone with 20/20 vision, but she wasn't shot in the lung. 



DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> I'm expecting mainly more fanboyism from his side



Next chap, we learn who he thinks his real rival is.


----------



## Crackers (May 22, 2010)

Last chapter was a bust. 

Sosul was cute, though, so that's a plus.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 23, 2010)

I realized if 9AD dies who will teach Shin-woo?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 23, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> I realized if 9AD dies who will teach Shin-woo?



Well, there's still the possibility of the mobile - unless the Murim guys conficated it, that's it. Otherwise, chances is that he'll be taken under the wing of someone else and taught by whoever that is.


----------



## Crackers (May 23, 2010)

Chunwoo won't die and the murim won't be getting the technique any time soon with Sosul back into the picture to save Shunwoo and the others.

Unless psycho decides to fire his gun again.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 23, 2010)

Lol Image if everyone gets away free and alive EXCEPT for Sosul who gets head shotted.


----------



## Nightwish (May 23, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Lol Image if everyone gets away free and alive EXCEPT for Sosul who gets head shotted.



             .


----------



## tenten-2-20 (May 23, 2010)

Mozu said:


> Not to sound like someone with 20/20 vision, but she wasn't shot in the lung.



Well if you have 20/20 vision than maybe you should try brushing up on your anatomy. That puffy thing that fills with air and starts right beneath your collar bone is called a lung.


----------



## c3zz4rr (May 23, 2010)

anatomy 101 up in this bitch lol

the latest chapter was good, but too predictable, I was thinking that somebody will get shot instead of nad just wasn't sure who and I kinda expected somebody to come to the rescue, and the thing that buggs me about this chapter is the part where that dude who called the ambulance gets hit by the boss and after a few moments he's right back up without being harmed at all.


----------



## Mozu (May 24, 2010)

tenten-2-20 said:


> Well if you have 20/20 vision than maybe you should try brushing up on your anatomy. That puffy thing that fills with air and starts right beneath your collar bone is called a lung.



lol I've taken plenty of it, so I'll pass, thanks. According to her proportions, I would not expect her lung to be in that area.


----------



## blueblip (May 24, 2010)

Sosul is going to force a stalemate here. I'm pretty sure declaring war on her would get a lot of the Murim siding against the Chief, or at the very least going neutral.


----------



## Agmaster (May 24, 2010)

c3zz4rr said:


> dude who called the ambulance gets hit by the boss and after a few moments he's right back up without being harmed at all.


A; The leader did it more as a swat to tell  the child 'No.' as martial artists in fiction are want to do.
B; That guy is pretty strong.  Sure, he didn't beat down shioon, but he's still not a weakling.
C; This is still all 9Ad's fault for being a prick to that glasses guy.  No sympathy, Shiho.  She wouldn't want it, anyways.


----------



## Mozu (Jun 1, 2010)

I clicked the spoiler.  It's not anything I didn't already know but still  

Thanks for the posting the MU link.


----------



## Mozu (Jun 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _thoughts on spoilers_ 





Hell yeah! Chunwoo crushed Chief's head like a peach. And it was equally delicious.  

Well, I'm glad to see that So Choon finally got some action--he can actually back up his words at any rate, so I'm happy about that. 

It took Shioon forever to get his ass up and do something, but still, it made for a hell of a cliffhanger. If he fights Chunwoo I expect EPIC THINGS. Shioon's ki is low since he had to transfer it to Chunwoo, but he's got the magic pill on his side, right? He's the wonder kid, he'll pull something off. Let's just hope he isn't forced to kill Chunwoo or something. They were both all teary in that coverpage on Kamaro's site, afterall... If he just stops him, well, that's fine, too. 

What are the names of the guys from the Black organization again? Peter and something...? I need to go look again. Anyways, I'm glad they're back, because they're awesome. I wonder if they know that their own Leader is as much of a bastard as the Chief though. This leaves a whole lot of room open for plot since we now know that the police guy is in league with him--a great revelation is in waiting. 

Alex flying the helicopter was a bit of a lighthearted moment in all of this. I've missed him so freaking much. Him seeing Shiho die is just... damn.  I'm curious as to why Yi Gyu-Bum is after him though--I can only assume it's because he thinks he's one of Sosul's kidnappers.


----------



## dream (Jun 2, 2010)

Downloading right now.


----------



## Crackers (Jun 2, 2010)

You have to be kidding me, that's the end of the volume!? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



That murim is seriously going to get his throat ripped out in a severely painful way for what he did to Shiho. That despicable bastard. 

Also, expecting some major nohomo student/teacher bondage time. Maybe additional rival/student/teacher?


----------



## dream (Jun 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Who is that guy with the cane? 
Final villain?


----------



## Mozu (Jun 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _lol FVs_ 



Yeah, he's probably FV. The panther makes me think the author is doing a homage to Giovanni/Sasaki from Pokemon.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 2, 2010)

Mozu said:


> *Spoiler*: _thoughts on spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Crushed? I wisdh, but it seems like he may still be alive. However, I'm going to hope that he falls into a  coma he never wakes up from as a result. Or wakes up senile...






Mozu said:


> *Spoiler*: _thoughts on spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Dakeshi is the name of the black sunglasses/katana guy. No idea about muscle guy though...






Mozu said:


> *Spoiler*: _thoughts on spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder if his helicopter-skills are equal to his godly skill with cars ?

Gotta be suspecting they're holding Sosul hostage. However, seems like she's telling something interesting to the guy (about the clan, it would seem)...


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 2, 2010)

Just realize the artist posted another beast 9 pic.

He seriously needs to bring some of the females from that story to this one to fill in the void.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 2, 2010)

It says the file's corrupted


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 2, 2010)

Which file? the volume file?

Ignore the message it works just fine.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for the link


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 2, 2010)

Dbgohan08 said:


> It says the file's corrupted



It should be okay nonetheless - I also got the same message, but in reality, only one of the pics in the folder was actually corrupted (Page 0043, to be exact).


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 4, 2010)

Ch 62

*Spoiler*: __ 



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Btw, epic punch from 9D


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 4, 2010)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Ch 62
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



fuck  
what does it mean "I'm your Sa-Bek-Bu"??


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 4, 2010)

To go to Analogy

If his master is basically his Father.

Then Sa-bek-bu is basically uncle.

More to the point him and unwol had the same master, and the chief was like a big brother to the Unwol.


----------



## Majeh (Jun 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dam, when i seen the chief running at at 9AD with shiho i was hoping the whole time that Shioon was gonna come outta nowhere and hit the chief with a soul crushing strike. i wouldve been in heaven if that happened.


----------



## Segan (Jun 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Heh, looks like the chief is going to suffer for the death of a woman he didn't kill.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 4, 2010)

Ya know, I often make jokes about Shiho's fate in 9Ad's fault, but really this raw volume shows how emotions just make it all spiral downward.  Also, 9AD needs to teach me to breath.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 4, 2010)

NAD should be the main character, anyway good chapter I liked it.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 4, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> NAD should be the main character, anyway good chapter I liked it.



He is, including Shioon.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 4, 2010)

Segan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, looks like the chief is going to suffer for the death of a woman he didn't kill.




*Spoiler*: __ 



she isn't dead  next chapter she will be saved by something like the Rinnegan


----------



## Segan (Jun 4, 2010)

Bubi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> she isn't dead  next chapter she will be saved by something like the Rinnegan



*Spoiler*: __ 



There was a link for the whole volume 9 a few pages ago, so I know what's happening next. There will be no resurrection.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 4, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> To go to Analogy
> 
> If his master is basically his Father.
> 
> ...



So I guess they're like Gangsung, the Iron Claw/Hand guy (whom 9ADS killed whne trying to avenge his master, as people may recall) and Crazy Glasses Guy?


----------



## Crackers (Jun 4, 2010)

Segan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, looks like the chief is going to suffer for the death of a woman he didn't kill.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Even if he didn't kill her, he's supposed to just get away with treating her like a useless piece of shit and stepping on her the way he did?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 5, 2010)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> So I guess they're like Gangsung, the Iron Claw/Hand guy (whom 9ADS killed whne trying to avenge his master, as people may recall) and Crazy Glasses Guy?



Pretty much.


----------



## Spartacus (Jun 5, 2010)

*New picture*

New picture on the artists blog, seems like one of the future panels. Think NAD and that guy have a connection?


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 5, 2010)

NAD looks like he got fucked up.


----------



## Mozu (Jun 5, 2010)

That *Beast 9* is looking better and better. 

NAD doesn't look that bad off to me. Just a little bloody. That guy (can't remember his name) is a badass though, so I can understand if he's giving Chunwoo some trouble. He's a master of 3 Arts if I remember correctly. Maybe he's one of the Supernovas?


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 5, 2010)

Mozu said:


> That *Beast 9* is looking better and better.



Seriously. 

I'm hoping that someone finds a way to pick up this "Beast 9".


----------



## Mozu (Jun 5, 2010)

It's supposed to be shoujo-ai, too.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 5, 2010)

So Shiho is dead?????!!! I didn´t understand if she was dead or not in the end of the chapter


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 5, 2010)

Actually that guy had 7 or 8 arts If I remember right


----------



## Gene (Jun 5, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> So Shiho is dead?????!!! I didn?t understand if she was dead or not in the end of the chapter


These are what we call cliffhangers.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 5, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> Actually that guy had 7 or 8 arts If I remember right



Gangsung, you mean? No, he was specifically said to have mastered "only" three arts (Samoonryong or however it was called).


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 6, 2010)

Shiho!

Did anyone else do the Street Fighter "KO!" sound effect when the Chief got hit with the cast arm.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 7, 2010)

Damn, you think Chiefy is going to survive a shot to the head like that? He isn't getting back up anytime soon, I think.


----------



## Perseverance (Jun 7, 2010)

I was expecting Shioon to jump in and help 9AD get to the copter than just stand around....


----------



## Crackers (Jun 7, 2010)

I kept expecting the same thing throughout looking at that volume, but all he did until the very end was stand there and watch, on the brink of tears. His master's condition scared the hell out of him/upset him, yet it still takes him until heaven has been pulverized to make any move at all. 

But whatever, Shioon is cute when he cries, so I guess it's all good.


----------



## Segan (Jun 8, 2010)

Perseverance said:


> I was expecting Shioon to jump in and help 9AD get to the copter than just stand around....


Not while the chief was still dicking around? He would've been used against Chunwoo for sure.


----------



## Perseverance (Jun 8, 2010)

Segan said:


> Not while the chief was still dicking around? He would've been used against Chunwoo for sure.



At the end though, an injured 9AD is holding his near brink of death chick, desperatly trying to make it to the copter, WHILST the chief is tailing behind him...

I think Shioon could've at the very least attempted to do something, even if it meant holding the chief up for a few seconds so his master can take his girl to safety.


----------



## Krombacher (Jun 8, 2010)

Shiho.. is.. dead? 

She brought so much sex in the manwha


----------



## Face (Jun 12, 2010)

Perseverance said:


> I was expecting Shioon to jump in and help 9AD get to the copter than just stand around....



Even the black forest defence guys couldn't touch him at the speed he was moving. What makes you think that Shioon could have done any better?


----------



## Mahdi (Jun 14, 2010)

^This is true


----------



## Mozu (Jun 25, 2010)

Yeah, apparently he writes that he is wrapping up Part 1 with the current volume 10 and that Part 2 will be starting right afterward--meaning no break in between like Veritas is doing.


----------



## Crackers (Jun 25, 2010)

There's going to be a part 2? 

I wonder if Saehee, or whatever her name is, will become a slightly more active character now then.


----------



## Mozu (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't see why she would be anything other than Shioon's sidedish girlfriend. Besides appearing in sexy spreads for fanservice now that Shiho is gone. I have a feeling a new main female character is about to make an entrance though.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 25, 2010)

Does this mean a short or long time skip.

Will we  get an healthy original body Sosul


----------



## Crackers (Jun 25, 2010)

Mozu said:


> I don't see why she would be anything other than Shioon's sidedish girlfriend. Besides appearing in sexy spreads for fanservice now that Shiho is gone. I have a feeling a new main female character is about to make an entrance though.


I was thinking more to act as Shioon's love interest to offer support or whatever, not a kick ass character like what Shiho was and Sosul might likely become. I like her design, and I'm kind of disappointed we don't get to see a whole lot of her. I wouldn't mind Sosul or another becoming main female lead, but I would really like to see more of Saehee. 

I can't even remember if I'm spelling her name correctly or not anymore.


----------



## Mahdi (Jun 30, 2010)

Chief is a real coward...he fights 9AD only after fighting who knows how many elite fighters...doesn't let 9AD recharge his ki and becomes the reason Shiho dies. What a bitch


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jul 5, 2010)

A The Breaker sketch was posted on the author's blog about two days ago. Hmm. Who's that besides Shioon?


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 5, 2010)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> A The Breaker sketch was posted on the author's blog about two days ago. Hmm. Who's that besides Shioon?



Saehee, I think.


----------



## Kirath (Jul 11, 2010)

Does anybody know when to expect chapter 63?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 12, 2010)

Well the Raws for the chapter are out, and since it takes a good scan team 24hours at most to do 20 pages it could honestly be at any time.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2010)

Finally caught up on this .


----------



## hehey (Jul 12, 2010)

Man, Koreans really love splitting their series into parts don't they, just hope it keeps the same name, unlike how Immortal Regis turned into Cavalier of The Abby's.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 12, 2010)

> According the author
> volume 10 will be released at the end of July, and part II will start at either August or September, after a break,





hehey said:


> Man, Koreans really love splitting their series into parts don't they, just hope it keeps the same name, unlike how Immortal Regis turned into Cavalier of The Abby's.



They also drop in quality, imo.

 Cavalier of The Abyss is making me rage so hard right now, give me Serin goddamnit. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Only time we get to see her, are in flashbacks or in bondages getting mind raped in the current time. 

That shit isn't cool.


----------



## Spartacus (Jul 13, 2010)

New picture on the artists blog


----------



## Regner (Jul 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like the dude is bringing flowers for a funeral


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jul 14, 2010)

Spartacus said:


> New picture on the artists blog



Oh, so he has finailly decided to confess to Shioon? 

Jokes aside, it doesn't quite give an impression of being a cover pic or simply an extra/wallpapper or something, but you never know... If it isn't, then one wonders what the occassion is.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 15, 2010)

Spartacus said:


> New picture on the artists blog



Is this friend confessing. 

Look at his eye, he's serious, that's some focus he has there. 


All kidding aside, it's probably for something serious, but I would lol'd so hard if it was for confessing or something.

Maybe Shioon got hurt and he's bringing him flowers.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 20, 2010)

Chapter 63


----------



## HInch (Jul 20, 2010)

Holy epic shit, batman.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 20, 2010)

Awesome       .


----------



## Crackers (Jul 20, 2010)

Wonder what will happen to Shioon and his secret admirer.


----------



## Ivyn (Jul 20, 2010)

whoa, that was awesome.

also, poor Shiho :<


----------



## Darth (Jul 20, 2010)

Cry of the Phoenix was the most badass thing I've seen in this manga. 

Goomoonryong is going to rape.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jul 20, 2010)

HInch said:


> Holy epic shit, batman.



What he said!


----------



## Tiger (Jul 20, 2010)

Shiho...


----------



## hehey (Jul 20, 2010)

holy bullshit!!, a sniper thats badass enough to snipe her just as she gets shot by somebody else in order to fool Goomoongryong, lol.


----------



## Mahdi (Jul 22, 2010)

^ Good question. Also who is the mysterious man that Goomoonryong works for? Is it some branch of government and no one knows the connection?


----------



## Blade (Jul 22, 2010)

Link removed

Badass warrior is badass.


----------



## HInch (Jul 22, 2010)

Blade said:


> Link removed
> 
> Badass warrior is badass.



As soon as I saw it, I knew it had to be my avatar.

I waited until it was hosted just to be sure, as I downloaded it first. I don't plan on changing this one for a long while.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes yes it is epic but the way it ends will not be, as we all know who is going to stop him or bring him back from the darkside.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 22, 2010)

wow waited over a month for 26 pages? fuck that


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow, that was a pretty cool twist with the sniper. Goomooryong went apeshit. 

Great chapter.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 23, 2010)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Wow, that was a pretty cool twist with the sniper. Goomooryong went apeshit.
> 
> Great chapter.



Yeah. But it's also very traditional. Have one fallguy to distract them while the professional makes sure the target dies


----------



## HInch (Jul 23, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Yes yes it is epic but the way it ends will not be, as we all know who is going to stop him or bring him back from the darkside.



I'm living in blissful ignorance for now. I'm not going to think about that.


----------



## Lucius (Jul 23, 2010)

think it's a good setup for a student vs teacher fight.

pretty boy will train our Shioon good (shit that sounded wong in so may different ways)


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jul 23, 2010)

Lucius said:


> pretty boy will train our Shioon good (shit that sounded wong in so may different ways)



Haha, I guess so 

Speaking of that, the picture that was posted at the artists page before has now also appeared there as a coloured pic. The mood in the pic is gloomier than I thought, but still... Red roses, of all things?


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 23, 2010)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Haha, I guess so
> 
> Speaking of that, the picture that was posted at the artists page before has now also appeared there as a coloured pic. The mood in the pic is gloomier than I thought, but still... Red roses, of all things?



I'm still laughing so hard at the pic, now he colored it. 

Edit:  Google translated the text, could this possible be the vol 10 cover? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



volume 9 does end with Shioon trying to protect him and all so...........




Also, it seems to be more info on Breaker 2


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jul 31, 2010)

*CH 64 * is out


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 31, 2010)

so ....uhm....dude needs to calm down.  Shihoon gonna take some pain i hope.  hopefully not one of the two allies.  this spoiler left vague enough to give away nothing.  read it and come back for actual details.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jul 31, 2010)

This manga is still great even though I forget exactly what was happenning. I'm not being sarcastic either. It has some pretty nice fights; just enough crazy stuff but still good old kicks and punches and junk.


----------



## Blade (Jul 31, 2010)

Chapter

Fuckin hell, look at the artwork.Another awesome double spread scene.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 31, 2010)

Someone needs to chill  

But yeah that was fucking badass .


----------



## Blade (Jul 31, 2010)

His berserk meter exploded badly.
It will take some time to be ok again.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jul 31, 2010)

Blade said:


> Chapter
> 
> Fuckin hell, look at the artwork.Another awesome double spread scene.



Looks like he may have been inspired by Berserk (as it looks similar to Gatts Berserker state)


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 31, 2010)

Its obvious who is going to master the black heaven and earth techinque and not fall to the dark side.


----------



## Mozu (Aug 2, 2010)

It's obvious but not boring. You actually can't wait to see it happen. At least I can't.  

Vol 10 is on the way~


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 2, 2010)

Can't wait to see it be mastered and used to it's full potential.


----------



## Major_Glory (Aug 2, 2010)

I can't wait to see his reaction when he finds out that "that" is the first thing he learned from the NAD.


----------



## dream (Aug 3, 2010)

Downloading at the speed of light.


----------



## Blade (Aug 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuckin good volume as well.Can't wait to see it scanned.
Also is volume 10 the final?
I saw something end of part 1, if there is gonna be part 2 it's gonna be simply awesome


----------



## dream (Aug 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Can't wait to see how Shiwoon gets his powers back.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 3, 2010)

Wait what?  Shiwoon's certainly not leading a dull life.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Aug 3, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Wait what?  Shiwoon's certainly not leading a dull life.



True that  . Can't wait for Part 2  .


*Spoiler*: __ 



But it's certainly an unexpected twist, Shioon losing his powers. I'd assume that there is a way for him to regain them though. Well, even without his powers, he didn't quite end up back at square one, thanks to Sosul


----------



## Blade (Aug 3, 2010)

Veritas is gonna have part 2, now The Breaker.Damn.Can't wait to see what is gonna happen.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Aug 3, 2010)

Blade said:


> Veritas is gonna have part 2, now The Breaker.Damn.Can't wait to see what is gonna happen.



I wonder how long it'll be before we see part 2 though. Since the mangaka is working on another manga right now, I can see him taking his time getting started with it, for the sake of a lighter workload, among other things...


----------



## Drizzt (Aug 3, 2010)

I believe that Sosul will be the main ingredient of Shiwoon regaining his power. I believe it was said earlier if Sosul is able to overcome her deficiency of ki structure or whatever that she would be the powerful martial artist alive. I believe that Shiwoon practicing what his teacher left him on video will give him the path of regaining his powers. Because if you think about it, Sosul and Shiwoon are the key for each of them to overcome their predicament - Yin and Yang.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 4, 2010)

Jesus christ were they still protecting that piece of shit old man 

...well least he got his ass beat again *sigh*


----------



## Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> I wonder how long it'll be before we see part 2 though. Since the mangaka *is working on another manga right now,* I can see him taking his time getting started with it, for the sake of a lighter workload, among other things...



Really?Do you have info?


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 4, 2010)

Blade said:


> Really?Do you have info?



On his blog, it's called Beast 9 and it looks smexy.


----------



## NinjainSpandex (Aug 12, 2010)

Where are you getting these latest chapters? All i know where to read it is mangafox and you guys are talking bout stuff that I haven't seen yet.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 12, 2010)

NinjainSpandex said:


> Where are you getting these latest chapters? All i know where to read it is mangafox and you guys are talking bout stuff that I haven't seen yet.



Thier Raws, they haven't been translated yet.


----------



## Lucius (Aug 16, 2010)

chapter 65 is out.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 16, 2010)

Yay 65. Cant wait to read


----------



## dream (Aug 16, 2010)

Can't wait till the next chapter.  Things start getting really good from there.


----------



## Mozu (Aug 16, 2010)

Ah, so by giving Shioon the medallion Sosul had handed over the power to command the Sunwoo Clan? Sounds like fun. Shioon really did get something grande. I thought it was just a panic button that would alert the Sunwoo if the holder of it was in some sort of trouble, so that they could come and save them... still possible. 

Not sure if he'll know what to do with the Sunwoo at this point. They don't seem bent on cooperating with the Black Forest Defense, so wouldn't that make Shioon their enemy? Hmm... 

It was nice seeing Sochoon working up his courage. Courage easily leads to folly as evidenced--not sure he was actually prepared to die. He still hasn't found his true 'fighting spirit' imo.

I hope the RAWs for Vol 10 leak soon.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 16, 2010)

God. Fap fap fap fap. Love me some revenge.


----------



## dream (Aug 16, 2010)

> They don't seem bent on cooperating with the Black Forest Defense, so wouldn't that make Shioon their enemy? Hmm...



Shioon isn't part of the Black Forest Defense.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 16, 2010)

Dat art              .


----------



## Mahdi (Aug 20, 2010)

Im only on ch 65 but its hilarious how Goomoonryong shocked that crazy bastard who shot him back to sanity.


----------



## Hitokage (Aug 23, 2010)

anyone know where to find a rough trans of vol 10?


----------



## Blinky (Aug 25, 2010)

ch.317 New chapter .


----------



## Blade (Aug 29, 2010)

Again awesome chapter. Things are much troublesome.


----------



## Mozu (Aug 29, 2010)

Kangsung is a bro. NAD doesn't deserve him.


----------



## Gene (Sep 4, 2010)

Ch. 67 is out by A-Team.


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 7, 2010)

Shin-woo ruined this manhwa for me, I hate that fucking kid. They should just make NAD the main character and be done with it. Since his story is much more interesting than that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Shin-woo  story.


----------



## Gene (Sep 7, 2010)

lol yeah he fagged out a bit in the last chapter, but at least he was man enough to get a punch in


----------



## Hitokage (Sep 8, 2010)

Here's hoping that Shin-woo is a total bad-ass in part 2.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 8, 2010)

That says you think that a part 2 will exist.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 8, 2010)

Who doesn't think it exists ?


----------



## Blade (Sep 8, 2010)

The Breaker will have 'probably' a part 2 like Veritas. (probably)


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 8, 2010)

Part 2 is going start up soon according to his site and other places who understand Korean, he just took a break like every other author who's about to have a time skip or a part 2 for their respective Manhwa/manga. 



Don't know when Vertias is going to get it together though.


----------



## Blade (Sep 8, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> *Part 2 is going start up soon* according to his site and other places who understand Korean, he just took a break like every other author who's about to have a time skip or a part 2 for the their respective Manhwa/manga.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know when Vertias is going to get it together though.



Good news are good.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 8, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Shin-woo ruined this manhwa for me, I hate that fucking kid. They should just make NAD the main character and be done with it. Since his story is much more interesting than that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Shin-woo  story.



I agree. Why couldn't he be more like Gangryong.


----------



## Perseverance (Sep 8, 2010)

Read the raws, 9AD is just so badass.


----------



## dream (Sep 8, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> I agree. Why couldn't he be more like Gangryong.



Because Gang is utterly boring as a main character.


----------



## Mozu (Sep 8, 2010)

Chunwoo has that revenge thing going on that reminds me of certain characters I hate... 

But yeah, Part 2 is already on the go. I think I read they'll be publishing chapters for it in October. They planned on Sept, but they got a little behind. 

I'm not holding my breath for Veritas.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 10, 2010)

ShinWoo did at first ruin this manhwa.  Then he punched dude in the face and it's been going full tilt since.  Anyone that still hates ShinWoo just has too much a hardon for 'badasses'


----------



## Blinky (Sep 10, 2010)

He's meant to be relatable not a super-hero like 9AD .


----------



## Hitokage (Sep 10, 2010)

I, for one, am excited to see how he moves on from the destruction of his chi center. ETA of Badassery:?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Sep 10, 2010)

Hitokage said:


> I, for one, am excited to see how he moves on from the destruction of his chi center. ETA of Badassery:?



Yeah, will be very interesting to see...

On the matter of Shioon/Shinwoo, I don't get why some people are still agaisnt him? The guy has improved a lot from his past version. Sure, he can be a bit cheesy, but not (as of yet) on the level of some other shonen heroes I've seen... <_<.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 11, 2010)

Because he isn't BADASS AND MANLY!!!111!!! . 

I like him .


----------



## XxShadowxX (Sep 11, 2010)

Seems no one noticed they released Ch. 68.

ch.320

Chapter 60


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 11, 2010)

*CH 68 SCANS*

edit: beat me to it.


----------



## Mozu (Sep 11, 2010)

They're doing weekly releases, Shadow. We're just not used to this type of kindness.


----------



## dream (Sep 11, 2010)

A-Team doing weekly releases?  

Hell has frozen over.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 11, 2010)

Bastard old man, first he came in with a dynamic entry to 9D, now this.


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2010)

Fuckin intense chapter.

Fuckin old bastard.

Die you old bitch.


----------



## Lucius (Sep 16, 2010)

there is a LQ scan of chapter 69 on mangafox if anyone is interested:

This page, middle panel

i think they even messed up the order of the pages. should wait for a-team's release i guess.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Sep 16, 2010)

Gah. While I suppose one should applaud them for the effort  - or for trying to be an alternative to A-Team (whose lengty releases was something we've had quite a few complaints about, at least until recently), this quality leaves something to be desired.  .


----------



## Gene (Sep 18, 2010)

A-Team released Ch. 69.

ch.320


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 18, 2010)

Epic chapter


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 18, 2010)

Cool ch. thought so he won´t be able to fight again?


----------



## Oxymoron (Sep 18, 2010)

Finally that fight is over. Damn it lasted for too long, dont understand why the author prolonged it that much. 9AD's superiority was really getting tiresome...


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Sep 18, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Cool ch. thought so he won´t be able to fight again?



Welkl, we'll see about that. If there's a way to fix it, I bet it'll be applied on him later on. It's also possible that his system will regenerate/self-heal somehow because of the Illwallsindan (considering that he's just about the only one who has ever eaten one and survived - as far as we know - thaty'd make him and unusal case so the author could probably pull that off if he wanted to).

Sure seems popular to have shonen heroes became powerless somehow lately. First there was Gon, recently Ichigo... and now Shioon (though he's not exactly a recent case as the chapter has been out for a while <_<).


----------



## Blinky (Sep 18, 2010)

It would be interesting how things will go if he doesn't get his powers back .


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Sep 18, 2010)

Blinky said:


> It would be interesting how things will go if he doesn't get his powers back .



A shonen (well, that's what The Breaker's classified as, right?) hero who has no power whatsoever to speak of? Impossible! 

... Still, should this indeed be the case, then I'm guessing that he'll be mostly an inspirational figure or sorts. One who'll inspire others by his sheer unwillignness to back down, be able to talk others into seeing things his way and so forth.

Kinda like a powerless Naruto, I guess, but without any book (well, hopefully ).


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 18, 2010)

He would be intimidated again


----------



## Blinky (Sep 18, 2010)

The fighting whores would baww but I'd be interested in how that would go .


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Sep 18, 2010)

Blinky said:


> The fighting whores would baww but I'd be interested in how that would go .



As I said above: I'd probably be fine with it, as long as no book is brought into it


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 18, 2010)

Even without his Ki, he still knows how to fight right...probably he will become s street fighter??


----------



## Blinky (Sep 18, 2010)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> As I said above: I'd probably be fine with it, as long as no book is brought into it



Oh you mean like our lord and saviour Naruto ? Bless him .

Anyway the whole losing powers thing happens so much but they always get it back . But in this case since Shiwoon isn't much of a fighter . Yeah he has a lot of power but his attitude stopped him from living up to his potential .


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Sep 18, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Even without his Ki, he still knows how to fight right...probably he will become s street fighter??



You have a point. But the problem is not exactly his lack of Ki. The problem is whether his problem from before remains or not. Remember, he was unable to become stronger by simply training before because he had a problem with his blood pressure. That was a wall he simply couldn't overcome before.

Assuming that it's no longer a problem, then he can presumably get stronger, yeah...

Edit:



Blinky said:


> Oh you mean like our lord and saviour Naruto ? Bless him .







Blinky said:


> Anyway the whole losing powers thing happens so much but they always get it back .



True, which is why it would be interesting to have a case where it doesn't happen, I guess? But the problem is probably that it may be harder to portray then. You know what they say, justice without power is meaningless and that sort of thing? This is especially prominent in shounen, where you can't accomplish much unless you yourself have power. And this would seem to be the case for the Murim as well, where those who possess the most power (in terms of martial strenght, such as Goomooonryong, Gangsung and Hyuk So Chun) commands the greatest respect and influence. So in short, assuming Shioon remains the main character, then it's hard to see how he'll able able to make an impact on things without any strenght of his own. I'm not saying that it's impossible or that there aren't other ways of influencing things, but it's harder to portray for sure.



Blinky said:


> But in this case since Shiwoon isn't much of a fighter . Yeah he has a lot of power but his attitude stopped him from living up to his potential .



Depends on what you mean by "attitude there?


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice chapter, so 9AD locked/destroy Shioon's Ki, I think he did that so that he 
won't be a target of the Murim anymore. Thats why he said goodbye as a master. 
But im sure Shioon won't give up on meeting up with 9AD again, Want next CH
what a cliffhanger ,


----------



## Wrath (Sep 26, 2010)

Chapter 70 is out, if you haven't seen it already. Ch.106

I am wondering how Shioon is going to get his powers back. Is it as simple as him just eating another one of those pills? That would make sense, because no one actually knows that he got his powers from one in the first place, so they wouldn't expect him to have access to another.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 26, 2010)

What chapter did goon fuck up that 1 eyed guy and break his other eye?


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow moon is a dick now


----------



## Major_Glory (Sep 26, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> Wow moon is a dick now



You really think GMR means what he says about his disciple this chapter?


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 26, 2010)

It is a possibility


----------



## Major_Glory (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm disappointed that you would think that possible of GMR.


----------



## Mozu (Sep 27, 2010)

His reasons for doing it aside, it was a dick move. Brilliant for building character and angst for both Chunwoo and Shioon (ie nice writing), but dickish still. 

New art posted on Kamaro's site shows Shioon _possibly_ starting some new recuperative training. Or coming to terms with his situation. He's in the mountains, so I'm assuming he's at a Sunwoo base.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Sep 28, 2010)

Mozu said:


> New art posted on Kamaro's site shows Shioon _possibly_ starting some new recuperative training. Or coming to terms with his situation. He's in the mountains, so I'm assuming he's at a Sunwoo base.



Really? Thanks for the headsup!

*heads to the blog* .... Just seeing them getting started with The Breaker again is simply


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> It is a possibility



No. We were witness of him repeatedly fucking himself over for the sake of his student.


----------



## Rache (Sep 28, 2010)

GMR is a massive troll.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 28, 2010)

He is just messing with everyones head !!! Don't believe what he is saying TROLL!


----------



## NinjainSpandex (Sep 29, 2010)

GMR said what he did so that Murim would not seek out, punish Shioon.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Oct 1, 2010)

I wonder what the newest sketch on Kamaros site is. I'd be nice if it was the new Sosul or possibly a toughened-up Sahee... Might even be the girl(?) we see in page 4 of chapter 69. More likely, probably, is that the pic isn't for The Breaker, but...!


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 1, 2010)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> I wonder what the newest sketch on Kamaros site is. I'd be nice if it was the new Sosul or possibly a toughened-up Sahee... *Might even be the girl(?) we see in page 4 of chapter 69. More likely, probably,* is that the pic isn't for The Breaker, but...!



yep, it is that girl you speak of.

Guess she might be apart of the main grouping now.

But I still hold hope out for a healthy non bed ridden Sosul though. 



> The Breaker: New waves



The new title.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 2, 2010)

Any chance Shiho returns?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Oct 2, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> yep, it is that girl you speak of.
> 
> Guess she might be apart of the main grouping now.
> 
> But I still hold hope out for a healthy non bed ridden Sosul though.




I see. Oh well, we need all the hawt women we can get in The Breaker and she may be sorta fun  . Only remains to be seen whether she'll join Shioons harem or not... 



Nightwish said:


> The new title.



Waves, huh? Well, that sounds... Fresh, at least.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 2, 2010)

Love this manga... art style is amazing.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 2, 2010)

Lightysnake said:


> Any chance Shiho returns?



she dead bro


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 2, 2010)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> I wonder what the newest sketch on *Kamaros site* is. I'd be nice if it was the new Sosul or possibly a toughened-up Sahee... Might even be the girl(?) we see in page 4 of chapter 69. More likely, probably, is that the pic isn't for The Breaker, but...!



do you have a link to the website?

edit - found it. But I don't see a scetch of a older sosul.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 2, 2010)

~Greed~ said:


> do you have a link to the website?
> 
> edit - found it. But I don't see a scetch of a older sosul.



There isn't one.

He said it would have been nice if it was her, but it's not.



It's the bubblegum chick from chapter 69


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 2, 2010)

Gecka said:


> she dead bro



Shame. A good chunk of my interest died with her


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Oct 3, 2010)

Lightysnake said:


> Shame. A good chunk of my interest died with her



Truly a pity. Aside from being a hottie, she was also a lot of _fun_ (remember when she teased Shioon way back?  )

I don't think any chick we're going to get will ever truly be able to replace her


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 3, 2010)

Doesn't help she got a stupid, contrived, fridge death


----------



## Gene (Oct 3, 2010)

A-Team released Ch. 71.

ch.73


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Oct 3, 2010)

Gene said:


> A-Team released Ch. 71.
> 
> ch.73



Thanks for the heads-up  . 

All nice, but I'm looking forward more towards the next chapters more


----------



## Dynamite Right (Oct 4, 2010)

Damn. That was bad ass


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 6, 2010)

Nothing much really.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Oct 6, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> Nothing much really.



Oh, I don't know..


*Spoiler*: __ 



Alex reappearing seems like a quite big thing after all, assuming that he still works for the black defense group.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 6, 2010)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Oh, I don't know..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He's on the pretty boy side, and the pretty boy loves him some Shioon.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Oct 6, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He's on the pretty boy side, and the pretty boy loves him some Shioon.



 .

That's an... Interesting way of putting it  .


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 7, 2010)

Wish this would come to NA so I could buy them. 
I have no second thought in buying great manga like this.


----------



## jamjamstyle (Oct 8, 2010)

I dunno if it's posted yet, but you can view the first chap of part 2 here:



2 new girls enter the stage, lol Shioon XD


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 8, 2010)

Damn, they're both hot too. Shioon going to get in there. 

A lot of females this time around, trying to make up for Shiho.......... it's working a little bit. 

So I'm guessing no Sosul transformation any time soon, unless one of those females on the sketch is her. One of them has her hairstyle


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Oct 8, 2010)

Haha, looks like he might have a tough time charming that girl 

This preview makes you want to give him a pat on the head though - he looks like he has no idea of what's going on.. 

Oh, and there's a new update on the blog. The sketch in the background doesn't look Breaker-related though...


----------



## jamjamstyle (Oct 8, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> Damn, they're both hot too. Shioon going to get in there.



Shioon will follow into his master's footsteps, and succeed in both strenght and capability of creating a harem  That's what an true next generation 9 arts dragon would do.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Oct 9, 2010)

Can you guys link me to the author's blog.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Oct 9, 2010)

mary no jutsu said:


> Can you guys link me to the author's blog.



Sure thing:


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome news. 

Downloading at the speed of light.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 9, 2010)

Hmm.. the first chapter of part 2 has a pretty small image size ...


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2010)

26 pages in all.  That is a good amount.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 9, 2010)

No not the amount of pages but the size of them . Pretty small .


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 9, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Hmm.. the first chapter of part 2 has a pretty small image size ...



They show up fine for me....though maybe that's because the file size i'm used to is different than your's


----------



## Blinky (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh really ? I'll try mess with it .


----------



## Wrath (Oct 9, 2010)

The images are small because they're taken from the web rather than scanned from a volume like all the others.

Great last chapter of Part One and... a pretty dull first chapter of New Waves. But then I'll consider it all filler until Shioon gets his powers back.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Oct 9, 2010)

Wonderful to have 2 chapters in a single day!  .

Looks like the plot thickens though. GGood tos ee Mamungi again - though I wionder when we'lls ee him next. And man, those Sunwoo elders sure sounds like quite the bastards :/ .

If I had to guess, I'd say that that girl'll try to kill him - only for him to be saved by the other girl, probably  . Of course, there's other possibilities as well. Wonders exactly which group that is after Shioon though.

Here's to hoping that Shioon gets his powers back ASAP...


----------



## Darth (Oct 9, 2010)

anyone know an online viewing link for the first chapter of part II?

And how far along are they in Korea?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 9, 2010)

Darth said:


> anyone know an online viewing link for the first chapter of part II?



If your looking for the raw viewing link, here it is


----------



## yo586 (Oct 10, 2010)

Love how the new girl has a star of David.  Go hot jewish girl!


----------



## Darth (Oct 10, 2010)

I hate her for it.


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 10, 2010)

*The first chapter of New Waves was pretty good, anybody that one of girls going up end like Somoonjoo-nim*


----------



## BlaZeR (Oct 12, 2010)

Nothing exciting happened in the first chapter of part 2 like I had hoped.


----------



## Griever (Oct 12, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *The first chapter of New Waves was pretty good, anybody that one of girls going up end like Somoonjoo-nim*



Is the new chapter out in english?.

EDIT: nevermind i found it  should have looked first


----------



## Lucius (Oct 12, 2010)

any chapter where 2 hot chicks are introduced can't be a bad chapter. even tho both won't be able to reach Shiho.


----------



## Mozu (Oct 14, 2010)

The new chick with hooker boots looks like Shiho and Chunwoo's not-child. >.> I'm interested to know who she is, though. She's feisty and could provide some good comic relief. Safe to say that she isn't the girl that came to visit Shioon in the hospital with the other Sunwoo people--bubblegum-popper had longer hair iirc. Also, I can assume she's going to be a major new character since Kam wanted to use her as the cover art for the new book.  

I like the design of the girl that's been hired to take out Shioon more, though. She reminds of Kamaro's sketch for the two-sword girl from the early sketches, but her boobs are bigger... so maybe the other one was just a prototype and we'll never see her, for shame. 

It's pretty obvious by now this is a harem manwha, so I'm hoping _if_ the girl that's after him ends up liking Shioon that it isn't too cliche. And she could always get killed off ala Shiho. She's so good looking the author would probably do it 

Pics are so small. I feel blind after reading.  Good thing they aren't doing only digital printing.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Oct 14, 2010)

Mozu said:


> The new chick with hooker boots looks like Shiho and Chunwoo's not-child. >.> I'm interested to know who she is, though. She's feisty and could provide some good comic relief.



Not just that, I hope... anyway, where did you hear about her being the cover art? I did see a VERY small picture with what seems like her and Shioon on it, but..? I guess it should herald that she'll be important though - in the previous volumes, only Shioon, Chunwoo, Shiho and Hyuk So Chun made it as cover art...



Mozu said:


> It's pretty obvious by now this is a harem manwha,



It's becoming a mix between a harem manga and a wuxia, I'd say  

In any event, keep an eye out, folks! Friday is nearly here and that means a new chapter!


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry for the double-post.. but Chapter 2 is out!!:




*Spoiler*: __ 



Not too glad to see Shioon become a punching bag again <_< - reminds me all too well of why I hate restarts. OTOH, the girl kicks ass!


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2010)

We had some good fan-service this chapter.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 14, 2010)

Shioon >_>

I'm angered and sadden to be seeing this again.

But on that note, what's her name ftw! DROPKICK!!!




*EDIT:* Pulled that image of that girl. Her being a red head makes her 100x more awesome in my book.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Oct 15, 2010)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> We had some good fan-service this chapter.



Shioon got a front seat view too, the lucky bastard  . Dunno if he cares though - come to think of it, the only one he has had the "Ohhh... hot woman!"-reaction to has been Shiho...



Nightwish said:


> Shioon >_>
> 
> I'm angered and sadden to be seeing this again.
> 
> ...



Your feelings mirror mine. And   indeed!!!


----------



## Reincarnation (Oct 15, 2010)

I cant believe he's getting beat up and bullied again 

Bad move by the author...but i guess its not the end of the world.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 15, 2010)

Reincarnation said:


> I cant believe he's getting beat up and bullied again
> 
> Bad move by the author...but i guess its not the end of the world.



I agree he should at least know the basics of self defence by now for fuck sake. I really don?t want him to get his Ki centre fixed but it's looking like its going that way.


----------



## Lucius (Oct 15, 2010)

well at least they weren't school bullies. and you should still be careful against a group of guys even if you know martial arts. how long did he train anyways? 1 month?

guy with 3d dan black belt in karate can easily be killed by a drunk dude who happen to have a knife.

*Spoiler*: __ 




at least he didn't start crying and go all emo and shit.


----------



## Blade (Oct 15, 2010)

New Waves seems to be good.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 15, 2010)

New chapter . Chapter 105

At first I felt a little let down that he's back in school but this is getting pretty good .


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Oct 15, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> I really don?t want him to get his Ki centre fixed but it's looking like its going that way.



Still too early to say, but so far (and it's only 2 chapters, mind you), it looks like his badassness disappeared along with his ki, so... <_<

Anyway, it's ironic that while he's free from his school bullies problem (for the time being, at least), he has gained other troubles in return (and the bullies here are more troublesome <_< )...


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 16, 2010)

This new redhead chick is hot :33 and she knows how to make a good kick 

New Waves needs more harem


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Oct 22, 2010)

Chapter 3 is out, guys!



Not bad and at least Shioon isn't just standing there, and yet....


----------



## yo586 (Oct 22, 2010)

Ok so the author's blatent attempt to get us Jews to swoon over this manga by constantly displaying that girl's huge Jewish star is kind of random.  But I love it, totally worked on me!  How has no one else commented on that?

I wear a big ass star necklace just like that all the time and maybe that's why I'm so in love with the concept.  It'd be an honour to have that girl kick my ass any time.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 22, 2010)

Did he just throw his shoe? 

Dat Flashkick. 

Guile would be proud.

And it seems like park-jin made a sort of "I'm tired" rant at the end.


----------



## Reincarnation (Oct 22, 2010)

Lol Shioon is such a pussy lol 

for the life of me though, I'll never be able to understand why these authors keep pushing this "punk bitch" attitude on their mains. 


hope things pick up though  ^^


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 22, 2010)

Reincarnation said:


> Lol Shioon is such a pussy lol
> 
> for the life of me though, I'll never be able to understand why these authors keep pushing this "punk bitch" attitude on their mains.
> 
> ...



I want him to grow a little backbone before he get his powers back. 

Grabbing his chest like he's about to have a heart attack or something. 

I know these guys have swords and shit but don't show them that you're a wimp. It can  make things worst

Well, at least he tried to do something this chapter, throwing his shoe and all. 

They're lethal weapons.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Oct 22, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> I want him to grow a little backbone before he get his powers back.
> 
> Grabbing his chest like he's about to have a heart attack or something.
> 
> I know these guys have swords and shit but don't show them that you're a wimp. It can  make things worst



Yeah... Shioon seems to have gone backwards to pre-chapter 5 Shioon almost totally <_<.



Nightwish said:


> Well, at least he tried to do something this chapter, throwing his shoe and all.
> 
> They're lethal weapons.



He may need to work on his aim a bit though


----------



## Griever (Oct 22, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> I want him to grow a little backbone before he get his powers back.
> 
> Grabbing his chest like he's about to have a heart attack or something.
> 
> ...



Also, if he where to go down there, is that really the last impression he'd want to leave?...

Ah well, i guess he just feels helpless because he lost his power, which is understandable.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 22, 2010)

HOLY CRAP that kick to the face .


----------



## Kirath (Oct 24, 2010)

yo586 said:


> Ok so the author's blatent attempt to get us Jews to swoon over this manga by constantly displaying that girl's huge Jewish star is kind of random.  But I love it, totally worked on me!  How has no one else commented on that?
> 
> I wear a big ass star necklace just like that all the time and maybe that's why I'm so in love with the concept.  It'd be an honour to have that girl kick my ass any time.



I am pretty sure that the author doesn't give a damn if the jews like the character/the manga or not, and the same goes for the readers. 


Too bad that there won't be a chapter next week...


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 24, 2010)

Shioon is so hopeless now lol. Is he ever gonna get laid? I'm sure Sashe would drop'em without a second thought if he asked.


----------



## Oxymoron (Oct 24, 2010)

I thought this author actually had some idea of how to develop characters. Looks though I was wrong, since Shion was just put back to his part 1 self.


----------



## Lupin (Oct 25, 2010)

I hope Shioon becomes somewhat more like his master though. If only he had more guts.

Anyway, chapter 3 for New Wave is out on Mangafox.


----------



## Mozu (Oct 26, 2010)

yo586 said:


> Ok so the author's blatent attempt to get us Jews to swoon over this manga by constantly displaying that girl's huge Jewish star is kind of random.  But I love it, totally worked on me!  How has no one else commented on that?
> 
> I wear a big ass star necklace just like that all the time and maybe that's why I'm so in love with the concept.  It'd be an honour to have that girl kick my ass any time.



It's just a fashion accessory. The same way you see a lot of characters in manga wearing crosses as earrings and necklaces, but the story and/or characters have nothing to with Christianity. A lot of people irl wear crosses/stars for fun, too. 



Oxymoron said:


> I thought this author actually had some idea of how to develop characters. Looks though I was wrong, since Shion was just put back to his part 1 self.



Can you honestly blame him? The guy has absolutely no power right now--but really, his main problem is that he's completely demoralized. He's obviously going to wake up from this stupor and get back on track, but at present I'm surprised he even has the spirit to throw a shoe. 

His lack of faith in the one trying to save him is more grating on my nerves than his lack of faith in himself. 



Chrøme said:


> I hope Shioon becomes somewhat more like his master though. If only he had more guts.



His manliest moment was when he faced off against So Chun. I can't decide if that's a sign of promise or just ironic... If he's the type that has to be facing Death in order to get his shit together, then I worry for him and any comrades he might have in future. It'll be a sad day when his pacifist nature gets someone killed. 

--

Anyways, I like the new girl. She's not _too_ arrogant/punkbitch. I've been wondering if she'd be shooting off her mouth left and right and annoying the hell of me, but so far so good. I like the red hair, too.


----------



## Lupin (Oct 26, 2010)

Indeed. Even though he was getting beat down, he put up one hell of a fight before going down. He looked absolutely badass then. I hope the author made him a little more gutsy, like giving a fight when it's needed. He was pretty awesome when escaping the people from the Murim. I think the author did a good job on that.

She looks hot ..


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Oct 26, 2010)

Mozu said:


> Can you honestly blame him? The guy has absolutely no power right now--but really, his main problem is that he's completely demoralized. He's obviously going to wake up from this stupor and get back on track, but at present I'm surprised he even has the spirit to throw a shoe.



Right. His master expelling him, his ki-center destroyed and now the Murim are once again after his blood... Tough luck indeed   . I wonder what it's going to take for him to wake up though - the Murim targetting Saehee or his mother? 




Mozu said:


> His manliest moment was when he faced off against So Chun. I can't decide if that's a sign of promise or just ironic... If he's the type that has to be facing Death in order to get his shit together, then I worry for him and any comrades he might have in future. It'll be a sad day when his pacifist nature gets someone killed.



Well, we can only hope it won't go that way... For several reasons.



Mozu said:


> Anyways, I like the new girl. She's not _too_ arrogant/punkbitch. I've been wondering if she'd be shooting off her mouth left and right and annoying the hell of me, but so far so good. I like the red hair, too.



Isn't it a bit too early to say for sure? She hasn't gotten to shoot off her mouth that much, as such  . Better wait for future conversations, hmm?  .


----------



## Indignant Guile (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow, part 2 is already up and going, that is what is up.

Also, damn, shioon already has that new chick getting wet.

Looks like big pimpin' was also a skill he inherited goomyrong.


----------



## Raviene (Oct 26, 2010)

i didn't really read the last few chapters (most said it was epic and Shioon was also epic) ... 

but i like where this is going since this might give him the chance of getting his martial arts skill in a legit way and not because of some magic pill (yeah i know i still cant get over that... im oldschool so sue me!!)


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Oct 27, 2010)

Raviene said:


> i didn't really read the last few chapters (most said it was epic and Shioon was also epic) ...
> 
> but i like where this is going since this might give him the chance of getting his martial arts skill in a legit way and not because of some magic pill (yeah i know i still cant get over that... im oldschool so sue me!!)



In a sense, him taking the pill WAS fairly legit considering that he was physically incapable of even doing some light exercises back then. Of course, the same might not be said about the shitload of ki and quick healing ability he got, though.

Makes me wonder though - if he gets his ki-center fixed, will that mean that he'll get all that ki back or will he, for one reason or another, have less ki at his disposal...?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 28, 2010)

HE'LL HAVE EVEN MOAR KI .


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Oct 28, 2010)

Blinky said:


> HE'LL HAVE EVEN MOAR KI .



Haha, would be fun seeing that happening then


----------



## HInch (Oct 28, 2010)

Okay, I've not read any of the "new wave." 

However I hear it is sucking. Part II curse? Give me views so far!


----------



## dream (Oct 28, 2010)

HInch said:


> Okay, I've not read any of the "new wave."
> 
> However I hear it is sucking. Part II curse? Give me views so far!



Better to say that the pace hasn't picked up so far.  

Only three chapters so far, so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## HInch (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks Eternal. I shouldn't be too quick to judge as the manhwa didn't exactly start off hot. I guess I liked part I so much I'm fearful of your standard Part II disappointment.


----------



## Oxymoron (Oct 28, 2010)

As far things are going I would be prepared for some disappointment, I know only 3 chapters etc but to be honest ever since the part where Nine Arts started fighting whole Murim world the author lost a plot a bit. Almost like he had no idea how to wrap up that finishing arc so he kept delaying that fight outcome over and over. I mean it was really ridiculous watching countless members of Alliance confront NAD for 5-6 chapters.

The further proof for me that he is not really sure what he is doing is the fact that Shion is a pussy again. I read those posts that defend that kind of behavior but to me nothing can justify that kind of "reverse" development. Also the new chick feels kinda forced in the story with that bad attitude towards Shioon at first but then jumping in to help.

Well in any case, rant over, hope he doesn't screw it too much.


----------



## HInch (Oct 29, 2010)

I was okay with 9AD's Murim fight due to the Martial Arts porn. It helped me ignore the flaws. However the worst part of the story for me is reading Shioon being a pussy. It irks me. So for him to have reverted back to that...Ugh. 

I'll read it, I won't be able to stop my curiosity, but I'll be praying that little kid gets his head crushed and we can focus on someone...Well, not shit.


----------



## Lucius (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't know what you guys complain about. He is nothing like he was in the beginning of part one. He doesn't cry, he doesn't run away and especially: he doesn't want to commit suicide. 

He reacts totally normal in that situation he is in. He is powerless and tries to talk his way out. Seriously think a second. What would you do in that situation? Would you try to be a badass and call those guys out just to make them more angry? He is just being smart.

This is his personality you see there. A bit reserved, a bit shy. Even with his Ki intact he was like that. The only time he acts badass is if he has to. For example when he has to save one of his girls. That's the only time he looses reason and acts dumb.

I think you should read over part one again. His personality didn't change after he learned martial arts. The only thing that changed is that he doesn't give up anymore.


----------



## Raviene (Oct 29, 2010)

do you guys think that this new girl could be sent to protect Shioon... i mean he did saw her hurt near that place where i think he usually goes to meditate and i think she just dispatched a bunch of murims trying to get their hands on Shioon...

...but i hope she's just a punk ass bitch that just likes to stir things up and don't really know what kind of shit she's already in


----------



## Mozu (Oct 30, 2010)

The vibe I get from her is that she's an outsider/third party. It doesn't seem like she's with Sunwoo, but I could be wrong. 

It would be interesting if Chunwoo sent her, but it's hard to believe he has anyone he'd trust that much.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Oct 31, 2010)

Mozu said:


> The vibe I get from her is that she's an outsider/third party. It doesn't seem like she's with Sunwoo, but I could be wrong.
> 
> It would be interesting if Chunwoo sent her, but it's hard to believe he has anyone he'd trust that much.



If she's not from the Sunwoo clan, I'd be very surpised. She can't be a complete outsider at least, since she has knowledge of the Murim, she knew where Shioon lives and it seems like she's doing this to save his life... Considering that, it'd be surpising if she was an outsider...


----------



## Epyon (Oct 31, 2010)

Lucius said:


> I don't know what you guys complain about. He is nothing like he was in the beginning of part one. He doesn't cry, he doesn't run away and especially: he doesn't want to commit suicide.
> 
> He reacts totally normal in that situation he is in. He is powerless and tries to talk his way out. Seriously think a second. What would you do in that situation? Would you try to be a badass and call those guys out just to make them more angry? He is just being smart.
> 
> ...



Excuse me, he DID cry. He started crying as soon as the guy pulled out his sword, read chapter 2 again.


----------



## Lucius (Oct 31, 2010)

Goddammit stop nitpicking on ridiculously insignificant things and just go watch Naruto where people randomly get a powerup or retarded luck to beat an enemy that is miles stronger then themselves.

This doesn't seem like your cup of tea. I can't believe people are bashing the characters because they behave halfway sane and show indication of a function brain.


----------



## Perseverance (Oct 31, 2010)

This is good, the author just wants to build his character up again, nothing wrong that?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Oct 31, 2010)

Perseverance said:


> This is good, the author just wants to build his character up again, nothing wrong that?



Well, any author can do anything he likes to his own work, of course.

But it's really... Irksome, sorta, for those of us who watched Shioon go from a wuss who kept getting beat down by bullies to a badass who challenged some of the strongest in Murim without any fear.

The authors reason for doing this may well be a good one, yet it's one we can't see nor quite accept as of now.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 31, 2010)

Epyon said:


> Excuse me, he DID cry. He started crying as soon as the guy pulled out his sword, read chapter 2 again.



And not a single fuck was given that day!

Don't pick at every detail of an argument, it's the overall point that you are supposed to fight against.

The manhwa is doin alright right now.


----------



## Goom (Oct 31, 2010)

Lucius said:


> Goddammit stop nitpicking on ridiculously insignificant things and just go watch Naruto where people randomly get a powerup or retarded luck to beat an enemy that is miles stronger then themselves.
> 
> This doesn't seem like your cup of tea. I can't believe people are bashing the characters because they behave halfway sane and show indication of a function brain.



This.  Shioon lost his powers and is behaving in a way that is pretty much normal for a normal human confronted with superhuman martial artists.  He's also a lot more confident than he was at the start 1 which shows character development.  Do people really think he would have thrown that shoe in the start of part 1?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 1, 2010)

Shioon is doing really well,  he is even surprising me. 
I prefer a discrete and wise Shioon rather than an Ichigo who lost his power too but still is acting like the strongest of Karakura town.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Nov 1, 2010)

Bubi said:


> Shioon is doing really well,  he is even surprising me.
> I prefer a discrete and wise Shioon rather than an Ichigo who lost his power too but still is acting like the strongest of Karakura town.



Yeah, but in Ichigo's case it actually makes sense (for once) here - he probably has less than even one percent of the power he had at his peak, yet his training still meant that he kept an amount of physical powress at the very least. Not quite so with Shioon, it would seem...

Ah well. Five days left...


----------



## Epyon (Nov 1, 2010)

Lucius said:


> Goddammit stop nitpicking on ridiculously insignificant things and just go watch Naruto where people randomly get a powerup or retarded luck to beat an enemy that is miles stronger then themselves.
> 
> This doesn't seem like your cup of tea. I can't believe people are bashing the characters because they behave halfway sane and show indication of a function brain.



Your the one that brought up the ridiculously small detail. Don't take it out on me that you were wrong about it too.


----------



## Darth (Nov 1, 2010)

Has chap 3 of Part II come out yet?


----------



## Oxymoron (Nov 1, 2010)

Lucius said:


> Goddammit stop nitpicking on ridiculously insignificant things and just go watch Naruto where people randomly get a powerup or retarded luck to beat an enemy that is miles stronger then themselves.
> 
> This doesn't seem like your cup of tea. I can't believe people are bashing the characters because they behave halfway sane and show indication of a function brain.


Actually I am kinda worried it will turn into Naruto P2/Bleach-like development where he will win every fight through "resolve" aka random power up against a miles stronger opponent.

Which is why he should be mentally prepared for fights like these since only few months ago he witnessed a gigantic Murim brawl.


----------



## Gene (Nov 1, 2010)

Darth said:


> Has chap 3 of Part II come out yet?


Yeah. 10 days actually.

ch.327


----------



## Mahdi (Nov 1, 2010)

Why dont we wait until we're at least a few more chaps in before making judgement? Although I dont think Shioon has regressed just reacted naturally in a situation he couldn't exert control over.


----------



## Pastelduck (Nov 1, 2010)

Didn't it take Shioon about 20 chapters before he could actually fight.  With his abilities down to nil again I wouldn't be surprise if it took at least 10 chapters before he did something beside throw his shoe.  As fo Shioon crying and being scared.  I get it.  If somebody was seeing some bad arse martial artist fighting and a group of them wanted to kill me, I don't think most people would act cool.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Nov 5, 2010)

Chapter 4 is ooout!!!:




*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like the girl is indeed from Sunwoo. Plus it seems like she can use the same technique that Gyu-Bum used in chapter 55 of Part 1.

And that girl again with someone else. And a couple other Sunwoo guys meeting Shioon... The plot thickens


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 5, 2010)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Chapter 4 is ooout!!!:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that Sosul  place of resident? Fancy place there.

 And another pretty boy! Need a color pic of the chick with the black hair now. Wonder if she's running with the "bad" guys.

Never enough girls in Shioon potential harem, she'll be welcome with open arms.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Darth (Nov 5, 2010)

But no scantalation though.


----------



## Lucius (Nov 5, 2010)

The art is amazing for a weekly released manga/manhwa.


----------



## Darth (Nov 5, 2010)

Wait, isn't The Breaker bi-weekly?

But yeah, the art really is amazing.


----------



## Lucius (Nov 5, 2010)

They took a 1 week break last time because they had to move their studio. But as far as I know we get a new chapter every week from now on.


----------



## Darth (Nov 5, 2010)

that's true. And we usually get anywhere from 20-40 pages a chapter depending.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Nov 5, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> Is that Sosul  place of resident? Fancy place there.



Fancy indeed 



Nightwish said:


> And another pretty boy! Need a color pic of the chick with the black hair now. Wonder if she's running with the "bad" guys.



Well, it's implied that she may be after his life, you know...



Darth said:


> But no scantalation though.



Later today, probably. Assuming that the guys at A-team don't run into any trouble of course...



Darth said:


> that's true. And we usually get anywhere from 20-40 pages a chapter depending.



Forty?  Surely you jest, that was back when The Breaker was still monthly, wasn't it? Nowadays we get more like 20-25 pages...


----------



## Darth (Nov 5, 2010)

The four old guys at the end looked pretty cool.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Nov 5, 2010)

Just a small heads-up for those interested: The artist has updated his blog:



No preview of chapter 5 as I'd hoped though. Ah well...


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2010)

Darth said:


> The four old guys at the end looked pretty cool.



Hope that they don't end up being antagonists.


----------



## Raviene (Nov 5, 2010)

che... always knew she was involved 

ok then Shioon i hope you get your pimp hand ready and create your own harem of extremely disproportionate but beautiful fictional girls drawn by koreans 

(btw...that got me thinkin..i havent read any manwha harem..is there? )


----------



## Reincarnation (Nov 6, 2010)

Raviene said:


> che... always knew she was involved
> 
> ok then Shioon i hope you get your pimp hand ready and create your own harem of *extremely disproportionate but beautiful fictional girls *drawn by koreans
> 
> (btw...that got me thinkin..i havent read any manwha harem..is there? )



Lol her ears are big as shit 

i love that about the author art though


----------



## Blinky (Nov 6, 2010)

Cool chapter .


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Nov 11, 2010)

Chapter 5 is ooout!



Last page made me lol


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 12, 2010)

Problem Jinie? 

You're going to join the harem whether you like it or not!






What is it with Shioon and this damn pose? You're not fabulous enough to pull it off Shioon, stop it!


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Nov 12, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> Problem Jinie?
> 
> You're going to join the harem rather you like it or not!




My thoughts exactly! 

But it's "whether", not "rather", ne? 




Nightwish said:


> What is it with Shioon and this damn pose? You're not fabulous enough to pull it off Shioon, stop it!



Maybe someone should tell him so indeed


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 12, 2010)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> My thoughts exactly!
> 
> But it's "whether", not "rather", ne?



Shut up grammar nazi, I was going to fix it before you quoted it.  

fixes anyway. 




> Maybe someone should tell him so indeed



Vote goes to Jinie...

I want to see her and Saehee interact. We just need healthy Sosul and Sera to join the class now.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Nov 12, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> I want to see her and Saehee interact. We just need healthy Sosul and Sera to join the class now.



Yeah, looking forward to that too. Let's see how long it takes before Saehee asks her if she's "interested" in Shioon 

Anyway, chapter is out at A-team's site: Online Reading

Looks like Jinie is part of a plot...


----------



## Blinky (Nov 12, 2010)

Well that was... odd. 

I would have thought the hobo was the schemer.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 12, 2010)

Shioon telling the old heads off isn't going to keep the rest of the world from wanting to kill him. He's being a little ignorant here. He should have  accepted this faith once he decided to step further into 9Dragon affairs after numerous warnings.

Looks like he going to have get his ass kicked about 3-4 more times before he realize things aren't going back to normal and he has to take action. He can't ignore all of this forever

I want Sosul to kick his ass once she finds out he gave the medallion to the old heads, that's like a slap in the face.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Nov 12, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> Shioon telling the old heads off isn't going to keep the rest of the world from wanting to kill him. He's being a little ignorant here. He should have accepted this faith once he decided to step further into 9Dragon affairs after numerous warnings.



Well now, Shioon's basically a total newbie when it coms to Murim and he may yet have realized the full extent of his amsters infamous status, so...



Nightwish said:


> I want Sosul to kick his ass once she finds out he gave the medallion to the old heads, that's like a slap in the face.



Maybe, but you should recall this: Shioon still sees Sosul as merely a child. He has no clue that she's really a 16-year old in the body of a ten year old. Thus, he thinks that she gave him the medallion without having any clue of what it means (page 10 of chapter 5). See? As he sees it, it's like a child gave him a king's crown or something similar without having any clue of what it means! Thus, he probably thinks it's better that such an important thing remains in the hands of those who should rightfully own it - this being the elders or the Sunwoo clan itself in this case - rather than a boy like him who, according to himself, has no business in the Murim...


----------



## Lucius (Nov 12, 2010)

i'd still like to see a 10 year old beat him up :/


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 12, 2010)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Well now, Shioon's basically a total newbie when it coms to Murim and he may yet have realized the full extent of his amsters infamous status, so...



He's still being ignorant of the whole thing. People are trying to tell him what's going on, he just blowing them off saying he doesn't want to be part of it or they're trying to force him into something. The thing is, he doesn't have a choice in the matter, people are out to get him and he acts like everything is going to go back to normal by simply telling them off.



> Maybe, but you should recall this: Shioon still sees Sosul as merely a child. He has no clue that she's really a 16-year old in the body of a ten year old. Thus, he thinks that she gave him the medallion without having any clue of what it means (page 10 of chapter 5).See? As he sees it, it's like a child gave him a king's crown or something similar without having any clue of what it means! Thus, he probably thinks it's better that such an important thing remains in the hands of those who should rightfully own it - this being the elders or the Sunwoo clan itself in this case - rather than a boy like him who, according to himself, has no business in the Murim...



I was going to bring that up, but he still gave away something she gave to him, telling him don't lose it. He's assuming things again by saying she probably didn't know it was important. She was head of the clan for a freaking reason.


----------



## Major_Glory (Nov 12, 2010)

I think that Grandpa is after the Black Heaven and Earth (BHaE) tech. I think he's trying to push Shioon into asking for help repairing his ki center and in exchange he must show everything GMR taught him.

1. Learn the BHaE tech.
2. ?
3. Profit!


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Nov 13, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> He's still being ignorant of the whole thing. People are trying to tell him what's going on, he just blowing them off saying he doesn't want to be part of it or they're trying to force him into something. The thing is, he doesn't have a choice in the matter, people are out to get him and he acts like everything is going to go back to normal by simply telling them off.



Yeah. But that's Shiooon for you, I guess. He's naive like that. He simply cannot understand (as of yet) why the Murim would be after him, when his master has abandoned him and he has lost the ability to learn or preform martial arts. I'm guessing that he may not truly understand until he personally encounters Sera...



Nightwish said:


> I was going to bring that up, but he still gave away something she gave to him, telling him don't lose it. He's assuming things again by saying she probably didn't know it was important. She was head of the clan for a freaking reason.



I'm not sure if he even knew that she was the head of the clan. Remember that he asked Goomooonryong all the way back in chapter 26 who Sosul were? Well, he didn't get any answer back then and he may not have gotten an answer later either. It may be first now that he is beginning to understand what Sosul's position were. Besides, in his eyes, what he did isn't "losing it", but rather "returning it where it should be", so...


----------



## Lupin (Nov 15, 2010)

Chapter 5 is out on Mangafox.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Nov 15, 2010)

The artist's blog at  got updated again. Is that Saehee on that picture? There's some talk about his health apparently, but Google Translate isn't best at making sense of what's being said...


----------



## Kirath (Nov 15, 2010)

So he's painting directly on his PC instead of paper, pencils and ink? Well, I really like the art and was always wondering why mangaka where still using these old methods instead of more comfortable ones. Does it have something to do with japanese people and tradition? :-/


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 15, 2010)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> The artist's blog at  got updated again. Is that Saehee on that picture? There's some talk about his health apparently, but Google Translate isn't best at making sense of what's being said...



Ever time he post he talks about his health in some way. 

Hope he doesn't kill himself trying to make everyone else happy.

Also, it does look like Saehee in the sketch though, still looking good as always. 



Kirath said:


> So he's painting directly on his PC instead of paper, pencils and ink? Well, I really like the art and was always wondering why mangaka where still using these old methods instead of more comfortable ones. Does it have something to do with *japanese people* and tradition? :-/



heh,  he's Korean.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Nov 15, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> Ever time he post he talks about his health in some way.
> 
> Hope he doesn't kill himself trying to make everyone else happy.



Someone should tell him to take care of his health. It won't do any good if his health deteriorates to the point where he experiences a collapse or has to take a long time-out in order to recover...



Nightwish said:


> heh,  he's Korean.



I think he's simply refering to the fact that many japanese mangakas, in contrast, choose to do things the more traditional way rather than using computers and the like to draw their stuff...


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 16, 2010)

Digging Punk Girl in The Breaker: New Waves.

She's kinda sweet on the inside, tough on the outside and a little busty.


----------



## chiveri (Nov 16, 2010)

I seriously start to hate Shioon. He is so naive that it hurts. I want 9D back .


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Nov 19, 2010)

Chapter 6 is out!



My, talk about being pissed!  

Oh, another face from Part 1 returning!

And as expected, that guy from chapter 4...


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 19, 2010)

Dat cover page. 

And don't tell me Saehee is liking this guy too.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Nov 19, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> Dat cover page.
> 
> And don't tell me Saehee is liking this guy too.



Since when has she been good at looking at things beneath the surface? 

I've been wondering for a while now by what act Shioon will finailly win Jinie over. It's obviously not his nice-guy act (expect for it not being an act) as seen both here and in chapter 1 - Jinie seems laregly unaffected by it (don't limit yourself to only suave responses, Mr Thorton - err, I mean Shioon). I can only guess that it's his badassness (whenever it reawakens) that'll win her over...


----------



## Kirath (Nov 28, 2010)

Is there no chapter this week?


----------



## Blinky (Nov 28, 2010)

I just checked 



> Breaker2 will take a break this week, due to matter(s) releated to the studio.
> 
> THEREFORE, no Breaker until next Fri, 3Dec.


----------



## Blade (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mozu (Nov 29, 2010)

Eh... I'm not feeling the new characters. Even Jin-hae is starting to feel... contrived and forced. I get this feeling with the new characters in Bleach lately, too, but not to this degree. That and Kamaro's new art style seems overly beautified. The new guy that looks like he's never seen a vagina and never will just wreaks of how 'unmanly,' I guess you could say, the art style has gone. Hyuk Sochoon apparently wasn't enough for the author and artist. I have nothing against pretty boys, I'm just saying, the one was enough. 

Aside from that, Shioon isn't helping with his whiny attitude. I really hope this doesn't persist for too much longer. 

Looks like the elders in the Sunwoo are just as bad as the former Alliance Head. Great. More cranky power-hungry old people. The graffiti about 'Goomoonryoung is God' was an interesting twist of events. Seems like the character that isn't present is going to be responsible for keeping the plot moving since Shioon is doing what he can to stop it in it's tracks.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Nov 30, 2010)

Mozu said:


> Eh... I'm not feeling the new characters. Even Jin-hae is starting to feel... contrived and forced. I get this feeling with the new characters in Bleach lately, too, but not to this degree. That and Kamaro's new art style seems overly beautified. The new guy that looks like he's never seen a vagina and never will just wreaks of how 'unmanly,' I guess you could say, the art style has gone. Hyuk Sochoon apparently wasn't enough for the author and artist. I have nothing against pretty boys, I'm just saying, the one was enough.



Heh, so you dislike that he bishonen/bishoujo-ifies his art mand think we should have more, err... "ugly" characters around?



Mozu said:


> Aside from that, Shioon isn't helping with his whiny attitude. I really hope this doesn't persist for too much longer.



Well, same here, more or less. All the same, I hope it'll be his choice in the end.



Mozu said:


> Looks like the elders in the Sunwoo are just as bad as the former Alliance Head. Great. More cranky power-hungry old people.



Power-hungry isn't quite what I'd call them yet. Was such the case, they'd probably have decided to dump Shioon altogether and instead taken power themselves (especially with the phoenix medallion in their hands now). However, they defintively have something fishy going on.



Mozu said:


> The graffiti about 'Goomoonryoung is God' was an interesting twist of events. Seems like the character that isn't present is going to be responsible for keeping the plot moving since Shioon is doing what he can to stop it in it's tracks.



Well, most likely, yeah. Shioon isn't interested in returning to the Murim as of yet, so something must happen to motiviate him to return.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Dec 3, 2010)

Chapter 7 is out!!!



Lol, Jinie's quite the glutton  . And lol at just how far they'be gone to ensure Shioon getting guarded day and night  .

And hmm... Saehee becomes a damsel in distress here again? Or at least that's is my guess...


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 3, 2010)

lol, Shioon already has her in the palms of his hands. He has her blushing and thinking about him. 

And doing it the old school way, with charms. 

And Shioon rushing off  somewhere with determination? Saehee must be in trouble.


----------



## dream (Dec 3, 2010)

Shioon attracts girls like honey attracts bees.


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 3, 2010)

The author of "The Breaker: New Waves" posted the following on Daum.net, the company he works for:



> 해외 사이트에 올라와있는 브레이커를 봤습니다. 정말 거의 몇일 사이로 올라오고 있더군요
> 더욱 놀란 것은 제가 쓰는 이 후기까지 번역되어 올려져 있었습니다.
> 
> 그래서 지금부터는 그들에게 말하는 겁니다.
> ...



Following is a translation for their message stated above:



> We [the authors: G.Jeon and J.Park] found out "The Breaker" on several foreign websites.
> They really were being uploaded almost in few days after we posted the comics online.
> We were even more surprised that as small things as author's postscripts were translated and uploaded.
> So I am saying this to those who have been uploading and hosting our comics unlawfully on the websites [ The only authorized one is "Daum.net"]:
> ...





> We (A-Team) are currently discussing our next step.




Well, fuck.


----------



## BVB (Dec 3, 2010)

We foreigners upload your shit because we like it.


----------



## dream (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh snap.  Shit has gotten serious.  

Not really.


----------



## hehey (Dec 3, 2010)

this is serious, they could get korean law enforcement on our asses.


----------



## Ratwedge (Dec 3, 2010)

Goddamn A-Team. 

Its not like they went out and illegally copied and translated The Breaker before hand but when the author cries  about them getting it from a website accessabile with to anyone with the internet and one working finger they suddenly get a pang of guilt and need to discuss it?

Lets be fair, A Team and been stealing their shit for a long time so I dont see what the problem is.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 3, 2010)

They mad            .


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 3, 2010)

I wanna email him for consent.  Maybe explain the sheer amount of exposure to a completely separa...hm....  hrm....


----------



## Reincarnation (Dec 3, 2010)

Hmm maybe we could use this chance to coach the author on how to properly develop a main character


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 3, 2010)

So, the new Breaker is out, with a message from the authors! (credit for trans to A-Team scans) 



> 해외 사이트에 올라와있는 브레이커를 봤습니다. 정말 거의 몇일 사이로 올라오고 있더군요
> 더욱 놀란 것은 제가 쓰는 이 후기까지 번역되어 올려져 있었습니다.
> 
> 그래서 지금부터는 그들에게 말하는 겁니다.
> ...



 

I was really hoping that this wouldn't be an issue for a completely free (and online) series. Although heavens knows that not a whole lot of the english speaking fandom visits the website itself to show support.


----------



## hehey (Dec 3, 2010)

Someone here who can contact A-Team, why not simply just have them ask the author if the english scans can be put on Daum.net? A-Team would offer to translate?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Dec 4, 2010)

hehey said:


> Someone here who can contact A-Team, why not simply just have them ask the author if the english scans can be put on Daum.net? A-Team would offer to translate?



Actually, that MAY be what they're doing now. We'll see. I wish they'd release a simple text-translation in the meantime though...


----------



## Ratwedge (Dec 4, 2010)

Eh, I doubt they would waste space hosting an English version. It would be a nice idea but considering who the site and its advertising is aimed at, I doubt they would see little point to host it.

End of the the day The A Team should just keep doing what they are doing since with all the breaks the author and the artist take I doubt they will be able to afford a Lawyer that could do anything overseas.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 4, 2010)

Apparently, it's not that. It's the watermarks and credits page that's the problem.

A-Team covers a lot of series that no one else even touches, and are yet popular. They have their own personal requests on waiting some time before online reader sites put their work up. When some (really stupid) websites weren't playing ball, the watermarks came up to get people to play nice.

But that's the same thing that got raw paradise in trouble and shut down a while ago. Even indirectly implying ownership over the titles is a berserk button for the publishers and authors.

All the same though, you would think that the manhwa authors here would be glad to have more readership, especially if it's international. Manhwa doesn't have the recognition that manga does.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Dec 5, 2010)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Apparently, it's not that. It's the watermarks and credits page that's the problem.



Hmm, they (A-team or the artist & author) has specifically stated that this is the problem?



Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> A-Team covers a lot of series that no one else even touches, and are yet popular. They have their own personal requests on waiting some time before online reader sites put their work up. When some (really stupid) websites weren't playing ball, the watermarks came up to get people to play nice.



I personally thought it was all a bit stupid to mark'em in the first place... It's not like they in turn play nice themselves (as they haven't got permission from the author or anything), so I saw it as a bit arrogant of them to expect that people would play nice with'em in turn  .



Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> All the same though, you would think that the manhwa authors here would be glad to have more readership, especially if it's international. Manhwa doesn't have the recognition that manga does.



Maybe they themselves are pleased, but the copyright holders/publishers are not.

In any event, still no annoucement from A-Team as far as I'm aware of.  I just wish that in the meantime, someone could post a text-only translation  of the dialouge in chapter 7 . Is there no one around who knows korean and feels like doing that?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 5, 2010)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Hmm, they (A-team or the artist & author) has specifically stated that this is the problem?



Nah, A-Team thinks that it's the big problem, but they're not entirely certain from what I've read from Kuthrow posts on Jcafe, pending a letter to the authors.

As far translations go, can't help here, sorry.


----------



## Ratwedge (Dec 5, 2010)

A-Team egos, the best egos. Seriously these guys always make for fine dramas over their supposed 'distrubtion' rights of illegal goods. 

Heres hoping they put two and two together and notice they pretty much been 
*Spoiler*: __ 



fucking over the author


 ever since they started scanning it..


----------



## Blinky (Dec 5, 2010)

A-Team aren't _really_ fucking them over since it's not like it'll be released in English anyway. 

But yeah it's hilarious how the act like they own The Breaker


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Blinky said:


> A-Team aren't _really_ fucking them over since it's not like it'll be released in English anyway.



Maybe, but how could there be any gurantee of that?

In any event, I still have hope for an eventual release of chapter 7, as it sounds like they're still working on it at least:

Chapter 134


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 8, 2010)

Chapter 7 is finally out at Ch.331


----------



## Blinky (Dec 8, 2010)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Maybe, but how could there be any gurantee of that?



I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Dec 8, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I'd buy it in a heartbeat.



Hmm, you mean that thew fact that you'd buy it means that it'll never be released in english? 

Anyhow, it's good that we finailly have the chapter. Though whether A-Team will still do it it or not remains to be seen.

However if anyone knows... What's the dish to the uppger left on page 12? The one that looks like slices of tofu or maybe bread?


----------



## Blinky (Dec 8, 2010)

I was saying if volumes were ever released in English I'd buy them instantly


----------



## Wrath (Dec 9, 2010)

uchihasurvivor said:


> Chapter 7 is finally out at Ch.331


"Sudden burst of energy" eh? _Please _let that be a hint that Shioon's powers are returning. I know that's probably pushing it, but I like this manhwa so much better when Shioon isn't totally helpless.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 9, 2010)

Cool chapter. She was all like SHWWOOOP and he was all like HUH?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Dec 9, 2010)

Chapter 8 is out!


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 10, 2010)

Chapter 7 was really cool :33 so funny
it was very similar to Suzuka: living next door, she going tsundere and he being so considerate 

"Will Sae be ok?"
"Useless worry, a murim person won't touch regular people" 
It all went just as planned


----------



## hehey (Dec 10, 2010)

Anybody notice some of them guys wearing the same type of masks that Guesong wore in Veritas.


----------



## Wrath (Dec 10, 2010)

hehey said:


> Anybody notice some of them guys wearing the same type of masks that Guesong wore in Veritas.


It's some sort of traditional mask in Korea, that's why.


----------



## On and On (Dec 10, 2010)

Which is better - Breaker or Veritas?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Dec 10, 2010)

Wrath said:


> It's some sort of traditional mask in Korea, that's why.



Yeah, more information found here:



I wonder what A-team will do though - wait with the release until further notice or...?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Dec 11, 2010)

Okay, the asrtist has posted a response of sort on his blog. The contents of it seems to be as follows:

Ch.13


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 11, 2010)

Mozu said:
			
		

> Ryuji Yamazaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's why the power of the law is with the owner and creator here. In a way, the watermark is a claim or challenge without authority or backing, and is basically zero threat like you said, but the company does have to make sure that they're not paying their lawyer something for nothing, right? Upholding the copyright, property and all that stuff.

In either case though, A-team did end up scanning the last chapter and published the letter that they were gonna send to the author. Interesting stuff.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Dec 14, 2010)

Chapter 8 is out at A-team's site!


----------



## Gene (Dec 14, 2010)

What sexy watermarks.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Dec 14, 2010)

Gene said:


> What sexy watermarks.



Bah, not worth making a fuss over IMO. The important thing is being able to understand what's going on after all, so I'd be happy even if all they posted was a text-translation  .


----------



## Gene (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm just going to wait for the proper version to come out.


----------



## vegitabo (Dec 14, 2010)

at least they didn't put the watermark over the text bubbles


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2010)

We seriously need a different group to scan this.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Dec 14, 2010)

Eternal Fail said:


> We seriously need a different group to scan this.



Seems like they'll post it without watermarks in two days though. And so far, I don't believe that any other group or even single korean/englsih translator has shown interest in taking or trying to take the spot from A-Team...


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 15, 2010)

Fuck A-team, seriously. They act like they own the series when they don't.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Dec 15, 2010)

Oy, oy, oy... looks like there has been a new turn in the whole matter:

Ch.332

I think they're refering to the fact that Daum have updated their online reader - you can still view the comics as usually but it may be more difficult for people to extract them. I may be wrong though.


----------



## Ratwedge (Dec 15, 2010)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Oy, oy, oy... looks like there has been a new turn in the whole matter:
> 
> Ch.332
> 
> I think they're refering to the fact that Daum have updated their online reader - you can still view the comics as usually but it may be more difficult for people to extract them. I may be wrong though.



Yep. 

I didnt know Daum could possible make a shitter viewer than they had off the bat for The Breaker but they went ahead and proved me wrong. That said, I dont think A-Team should be crying about the new viewer, unless the only way their copy monkey could get the panels is to use copy and paste, I dont see much of a problem.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Dec 15, 2010)

Ratwedge said:


> Yep.
> 
> I didnt know Daum could possible make a shitter viewer than they had off the bat for The Breaker but they went ahead and proved me wrong.



Well, at least their new viewer seems to be faster than the old one - with the old one, it could take several minutes for the pages to load properly but with the new one, the pages loaded in a matter of seconds...



Ratwedge said:


> That said, I dont think A-Team should be crying about the new viewer, unless the only way their copy monkey could get the panels is to use copy and paste, I dont see much of a problem.



Well, maybe that's it. We'll see what happens...


----------



## Gene (Dec 16, 2010)

And the plot thickens.


----------



## Ratwedge (Dec 16, 2010)

From what I understand, Daum is now using their subscription style viewer which is just a flash interface so the image itself doesnt download directly, which means A-Team can not Copy and Paste to get their raws. This in turn means that the person getting the raws is to lazy learn other methods of capturing images on a screen and importantly the quality of the raws no doubt obtained from this simpleton would not be up to the standard they are willing to steal, er, translate. Their words not mine trolololol.

Anyways, their forums indicate that it might be that they will wait for them to be all collected again and just buy the tanks, import them to whoever has a good scanner, get him to spend his free time producing HIGH QUALITY SCANS, send them over to the cleaner and translator, get them cleaned, translate dem high quality scans and put out once a week while they wait for "Donations" to pay for the "books". 

Tl;dr: A-Team are lazy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) playing hard to get with people who read The Breaker and hope to exploit them for their egos and "Donations".

PS: Oh yeah, its all the Online Readers faults.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 17, 2010)

Well, Until we figure out whats going on and whos gonna do what about scans; Daum has the next chap up.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh noes, Shioon got poisoned! :amazed


----------



## hehey (Dec 17, 2010)

i dont see it, i only see up to chapter 8 in there.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Dec 17, 2010)

hehey said:


> i dont see it, i only see up to chapter 8 in there.



It WAS there. It got taken down again for some reason though. Even the korean readers seem confused about it...


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 17, 2010)

They took it off already.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Dec 17, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> They took it off already.



It seems back on again!


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 17, 2010)

Instead of going with the obligatory poisoning idea, I'm going with. It's a sleep inducing tea that she used so she could use his body without protest.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Dec 17, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> Instead of going with the obligatory poisoning idea, I'm going with. It's a sleep inducing tea that she used so she could use his body without protest.



I like how your idea


----------



## XxShadowxX (Dec 17, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> Instead of going with the obligatory poisoning idea, I'm going with. It's a sleep inducing tea that she used so she could use his body without protest.



She's restoring his superduper ki center.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Dec 20, 2010)

ChaoticKen on Mangahelpers has posted a translation here:

Ch.11

If any of you have an account on Mangahelpers, take the chance to thank him for his kind deed!


----------



## Wrath (Dec 21, 2010)

XxShadowxX said:


> She's restoring his superduper ki center.


I know this is probably not the case, but damn if it isn't what I'm wishing for. Whether intentionally or not.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Dec 21, 2010)

A-Team has released chapter 9 now...


----------



## Blinky (Dec 21, 2010)

She couldn't keep up with his fingering.


----------



## BlaZeR (Dec 21, 2010)

Lol @ the A-Team.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 22, 2010)

jesus fucking christ.


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 24, 2010)

Chapter 10 out at Daum


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 24, 2010)

i really like these Manhuaz...

wonder when shioon gonna start stylin' on these cocky bitches.

I bet if he took five minutes out of his ordinary bitch ass day he'd see that if he practiced the black heaven and earth breathing technique his flaccid cock would recover from 9 arts dragon punch.


----------



## Wrath (Dec 27, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> i really like these Manhuaz...
> 
> wonder when shioon gonna start stylin' on these cocky bitches.
> 
> I bet if he took five minutes out of his ordinary bitch ass day he'd see that if he practiced the black heaven and earth breathing technique his flaccid cock would recover from 9 arts dragon punch.


He's got a week to quit being weak now, and deadlines are always the best way of making heroes power up.


----------



## Gene (Dec 27, 2010)

A-Team released chapter 10.

And goddamit, Shioon's shorts are too distracting. I know he's a bit feminine, but jesus.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Dec 27, 2010)

Gene said:


> And goddamit, Shioon's shorts are too distracting. I know he's a bit feminine, but jesus.





Well, maybe this'll finailly motiviate him into trying to get his power back, at least. Especially as I don't see him trying to get in touch with Goomoonryong...


----------



## Pastelduck (Dec 27, 2010)

Just for this manga I have the A team website favorited:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Finally we are going to see some action from Shioon.  I can't wait to see what martial arts he learns for his upcoming battle.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 27, 2010)

I guess that Shioon will ask for help in order to get his power back, and i'm sure that Goomoonryong will show up on the most critical moment and save the day 

And this brunette master class chick will end in the Shioon's harem as well


----------



## Blinky (Dec 27, 2010)

Wrath said:


> He's got a week to quit being weak now, and deadlines are always the best way of making heroes power up.



But as far as we know he can't ever do martial arts again. Might as well ask a legless man to walk.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 27, 2010)

where can i read the latest scans online?


----------



## Tracespeck (Dec 27, 2010)

a-team asked for their scans to not be put on the online readers, something to do with the author not liking it.  Just grab the file share links off the a-teams website.  Ch.5


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 27, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> where can i read the latest scans online?



You have to love A-Team and their little temper tantrums. Kinda like a bitter ex GF.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Dec 28, 2010)

Dante10 said:


> You have to love A-Team and their little temper tantrums. Kinda like a bitter ex GF.



It'd undoubtedly be funnier if the circumstances were a bit different <_<.

Anyway, new update on the author's (for those who doesn't know, at  ). 

Hmm, is that Sosul!?


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 28, 2010)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> It'd undoubtedly be funnier if the circumstances were a bit different <_<.
> 
> Anyway, new update on the author's (for those who doesn't know, at  ).
> 
> *Hmm, is that Sosul!?*



Glad I'm not the only who thought that when looking at that sketch.  

Then I translated it, it's probably Beast 9 after all.


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 28, 2010)

Real question is when does Shiion finally lose his V-card?


----------



## Wrath (Dec 28, 2010)

Blinky said:


> But as far as we know he can't ever do martial arts again. Might as well ask a legless man to walk.


Like that means anything. The fact that he was left all those training videos ensures that he'll get his powers back, whether it happens sooner or later.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Dec 31, 2010)

Chapter 11 is out:


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 31, 2010)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Chapter 11 is out:



lol, What happen to the delay?  Shioon needs to regain some spirit, whatever he said kinda pissed Jinie off. 

I see the charms are still affecting her though.  

So I guess no Sosul quite yet. 

And Saehee, I am disappointed.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Dec 31, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> lol, What happen to the delay?



Well, there WAS a delay. The chapter appeared almost a day later thna it usually does. Though one may or may not notice it depending on where one lives  .



Nightwish said:


> Shioon needs to regain some spirit, whatever he said kinda pissed Jinie off.



I'm guessing that she's irrirated at how he handles the situation.



Nightwish said:


> I see the charms are still affecting her though.



Hmm, why so glum? 



Nightwish said:


> And Saehee, I am disappointed.



Saehee's the worst judge of character in the entire manga I daresay. Remember how she thought Changho & his gang were just nice guys who wanted to befriend Shioon (up until they attempted to rape her anyway)?


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 31, 2010)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Well, there WAS a delay. The chapter appeared almost a day later thna it usually does. Though one may or may not notice it depending on where one lives  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why can't all females be that naive/stupid? It's actually kinda cute, but after a while it gets pretty annoying. Does Changho even look like a remotely nice guy?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 1, 2011)

Dante10 said:


> Why can't all females be that naive/stupid? It's actually kinda cute, but after a while it gets pretty annoying. Does Changho even look like a remotely nice guy?



She's probably one of those who thinks one shouldn't judge by the face...

Anyway, there's a translation out for the chapter by ChaoticKen. Be sure to thank him if you have a mangahelper account!

this


----------



## Ratwedge (Jan 1, 2011)

I am over Saehee. 

Bitch needs to get lost. All she does it run around causing grief, Shioon needs to either tap that shit or drop it for someone whos not gonna get his shit fucked up every second arc. 

God only knows she prob gonna fuck curly head guy and when he dumps her cry to Shioon about it.


----------



## Darth (Jan 2, 2011)

I need to find the man that scantalated chapter 11. He is a manly man in truth and deserves every bit of acknowledgement the world has to give. 

fuck A-Team.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 2, 2011)

So I haven't really gotten into breaker since 2 began.  the reboot really just kinda knocked me off, much like bleach.  What's going on in the manhwa?


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jan 2, 2011)

Somebody needs to find those guys from z-team and thank them for the scan. Btw does anybody think that his ki channels will open up again with the help of that pill he took back in the beggining of
 part 1.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 2, 2011)

page


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 2, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> So I haven't really gotten into breaker since 2 began.  the reboot really just kinda knocked me off, much like bleach.  What's going on in the manhwa?



Oh, not much. Shioon has thus far refyused leading the Sunwoo clan but on the other hand, he's got a hot Tsundere as a bodyguard  . The Murim seems to be heading towards chaos with the Alliance losing control over the people in the murim. Most recently, Shioon has got one week to try and contact Goomoonryong before a hot girl who wants to avenge her grandfather, along with her bishonen sidekick, attempts to take his life. Also, he's currently refusing to have anything to do with the Murim or try to regain his martial arts because doing so would be "against his master's words" as he sees it. That's about it.


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 3, 2011)

Any reason they couldn't I don't know assign someone a tad more capable like Yi Gyu Bum as his bodyguard?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 3, 2011)

Dante10 said:


> Any reason they couldn't I don't know assign someone a tad more capable like Yi Gyu Bum as his bodyguard?



The problem may be that Shioon hasn't yet accepted the leadership of the Sunwoo clan. Had he accepted, then I'm sure that they'd assign some others to him as well. But as of now.. Alternatively, it may have been a matter of assigining the strongest one to volunteer for the task and Jinie likely did that on her grandfather's request. Additonally, Jinie may have been assigned because she's a fairly unfamiliar face in the murim (unlike, say, Gyu-Bum himself) and yet reasonably strong, hence why the task was placed on her.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jan 3, 2011)

The one guy wants to control him by making him afraid for his life and make him dependent on their clan.  That's why jinie was assigned because he figures she will do what he tells her (family loyalty) which was to let him get beat up and come begging for help.  Old dude doesn't care about protecting him, just controlling him.  Although I doubt he thought jinie would get in any real danger so maybe he underestimated shioons enemies.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 3, 2011)

Tracespeck said:


> Although I doubt he thought jinie would get in any real danger so maybe he underestimated shioons enemies.



A good point. He may have thought there'sd only be people like those small fries in chapter 2-4 and that Shioon'd cave in long before any of the truly dangerous people'd appear. Now, after he hears these news, he may have to assign more people to protect Shioon. 

This marks a good opportuny for more people from the Sunwoo clan to enter the scene. Back in chapter 69, at least two more people appeared alongside Gyu-Bum and Jinie (assuming, again, that it really was her who was the third one, which I think it was). So, it may not be long before we see them appear as well.


----------



## Gene (Jan 3, 2011)

A-Team released chapter 11.

talking in FKT


----------



## Blinky (Jan 3, 2011)

FINGER SWORD. FEAR IT.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 6, 2011)

Chapter 12 is out!:


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 6, 2011)

Dat cover. 



Jinie about to get fingered to death.


----------



## dream (Jan 6, 2011)

Seems like a pretty decent chapter.  Need translation noa.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 7, 2011)

damn do they take that shit down after 3 days or something.


----------



## Lupin (Jan 7, 2011)

I wish she was a little more useful.. Or a little less useless at the very least.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 7, 2011)

wow finally figured out how to us that manga viewer...lol.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 7, 2011)

lmao

the z-team translator person is pretty funny


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 7, 2011)

Scan Chapter 12 Here

Not great quality though.


----------



## Kirath (Jan 7, 2011)

Saehee comes across as just so gullible, it's just horrible... >_>


----------



## hehey (Jan 7, 2011)

since when is Saehee officially his girlfriend?


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 7, 2011)

hehey said:


> since when is Saehee officially his girlfriend?



I think he's confusing "Girlfriend" with a Girl-Friend. 

It isn't the first time somebody said his GF, and he doesn't react.



Credit to Lummie from BA for the pic.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 7, 2011)

I hate that site. Is there a DDL link out there ?


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 7, 2011)

Blinky said:


> I hate that site. Is there a DDL link out there ?



Love

Again, the quality sucks though.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 7, 2011)

It's not the quality that bothers me I just dislike using an online reader if I can download instead. Thanks man.


----------



## Mozu (Jan 8, 2011)

Well, kudos to Z-man for doing a 'fanlation.'


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jan 11, 2011)

A-team scans
Ch.14


----------



## Gene (Jan 11, 2011)

What's her face is so tsundere.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 12, 2011)

Hmm, peoiple may not have noticed yet, but the artist posted the sketch for the cover of chapter 13 on his blog 2 days ago:



Looks like it's an emo-Shioon cover  ..


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 12, 2011)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Hmm, peoiple may not have noticed yet, but the artist posted the sketch for the cover of chapter 13 on his blog 2 days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it's an emo-Shioon cover  ..




Seems like one of those scenes where something bad just happen, and the character explodes with anger releasing new powers...


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 12, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> Seems like one of those scenes where something bad just happen, and the character explodes with anger releasing new powers...



Wishful thinking? 

Well, last time we saw a similar cover was chapter 7 (NW) - and I guess it could be interpreted as foreshadowing that Shioon will make a move at least, but...


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 12, 2011)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> *Wishful thinking?*
> 
> Well, last time we saw a similar cover was chapter 7 (NW) - and I guess it could be interpreted as foreshadowing that Shioon will make a move at least, but...



No no, I read a lot of manga/anime and it tends to happen a lot.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 13, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> No no, I read a lot of manga/anime and it tends to happen a lot.



True, but Manhwas can sometimes differ greatly from the pattern found in japanese shounen  .

Ah well, we'll see tomorrow....


----------



## Reincarnation (Jan 13, 2011)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> True, but Manhwas can sometimes differ greatly from the pattern found in japanese shounen  .
> 
> Ah well, we'll see tomorrow....



not completely true, especially for New Waves.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 13, 2011)

Reincarnation said:


> not completely true, especially for New Waves.



No denying that it's more shonen-like than soem manhwas indeed.

Anyway, chapter 13 is out:


----------



## Pastelduck (Jan 14, 2011)

Crazy chapter.  Is it me or does it look like at the end of the chapter Shioon seems to be getting his powers back?


----------



## BlaZeR (Jan 14, 2011)

These chapters should be way longer imo.


----------



## bknwaves (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey, if anyone cares I uploaded a fanlation to multiple hosting sites:
Scantily-clad's IRC


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 14, 2011)

bknwaves said:


> Hey, if anyone cares I uploaded a fanlation to multiple hosting sites:
> Scantily-clad's IRC



Thanks!  .

The author seems to be determited to drag down Shioon to the worst levels of pitfulness... Wait, haven't we seen this before?


----------



## Mozu (Jan 14, 2011)

He isn't offering Saehee up as a sacrifice so he doesn't get beat on personally. I'm not complaining. 

Ohh~ Nicely done Bknwaves 

The new girly guy is growing on me... I think. Shioon going to Sunwoo for help was inevitable.


----------



## Kirath (Jan 14, 2011)

BlaZeR said:


> These chapters should be way longer imo.



I think the author is already at his limit.

The chapter was nice, the girls guy is right, Shioon is just talk at the moment. 

I wish the girls over here would wear outfits like Jinie.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 14, 2011)

Mozu said:


> The new girly guy is growing on me... I think.



Oh, really? For me it's rather the opposite. He's starting to remind me of Hermes in God of War (a smug, overconfident guy with his supposedly superior speed as his main shtick), whom I took great pleasure in seeing being slaughtered 



Mozu said:


> Shioon going to Sunwoo for help was inevitable.



True, he couldn't Refuse the Call forever, now, could he?


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 14, 2011)

Man he is so scared he really will be a puppet.

Jinie will probably save him from being used.


----------



## Pastelduck (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't think he is going to them because he is scared but because he wants his powers back.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jan 14, 2011)

OrangeJumpsuit1 said:


> I don't think he is going to them because he is scared but because he wants his powers back.



That better be it or I'm going to rage.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2011)

I think he'll just ask for his powers back, he looked more angry than scared.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 14, 2011)

I hope Shioon scares that guy some time in the future.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 14, 2011)

Aeon said:


> I hope Shioon scares that guy some time in the future.



Or punches his face in


----------



## hehey (Jan 15, 2011)

wheres that guy with the crazy big eyes and the machete thing when you need him, you know, the guy who helped him when he broke into the alliance building?


----------



## Aeon (Jan 15, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Or punches his face in



That's an option too.


----------



## Face (Jan 15, 2011)

I wish he would go back to them to get his powers back. I'm sick of watching him get his ass kicked without being able to do anything about it.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 15, 2011)

Check this out. 


Theres a stand alone man translating Breaker. He's doing pretty good, and his times are decent. hes also doing it solo. All of his chap trans are on this site, but the quality is quite slight below average. but thats something that can be dealt with


----------



## c4nuclear (Jan 15, 2011)

bknwaves said:


> Hey, if anyone cares I uploaded a fanlation to multiple hosting sites:
> Link removed



Are you the one who did the fanlations and called himself the z-team in the first one?


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jan 15, 2011)

i was kinda disappointed seeing shioon look scared. 

he's been beat way worse and didn't act like that.

 he jumped off a bridge like nothing before.


----------



## lambda (Jan 15, 2011)

Who said he was scared for himself?


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jan 15, 2011)

well he's the only one in danger .


----------



## lambda (Jan 15, 2011)

Not really. the creep has been lurking around his girlfriend all the time, who know what he'd do to her?


----------



## Wrath (Jan 17, 2011)

He can still be scared and want his powers back. You know: "If I want to stop being scared I need strength". Or he might be scared of going back into the Murim, which is fairly understandable.

But Shioon isn't the type to just give in to fear. If he's scared now it's only so that he can be strong in the future. And this time it really does feel like he's going to get his powers back.

Also it strikes me that it's always a mistake to show Shioon a move. I hope he steals that bastard's sword technique right in front of him.


----------



## Drakor (Jan 17, 2011)

He's probably scared because of how powerless he is to stop Jigun from using his girlfriend as a tool to keep him in check, and can easily kill him as well as Jinie on a whim


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 20, 2011)

Newst chapter is out:



Hmm, looks like Shioon may be acting contrary to what Jinie's grandfather expected again...


----------



## bknwaves (Jan 21, 2011)

If anyone is interested I uploaded a fanlated chapter 14 to multiple upload sites here:
Link removed

I see many people actually prefer mf because of its relatively short wait time, so if you wanna upload it to there as well then np.


----------



## Kirath (Jan 21, 2011)

Granddaughter, I am dissapoint!


----------



## WraithX959 (Jan 21, 2011)

I knew my boy Shioon wasn't going to go out like that. I just hope those elders aren't bsing him about teaching him martial arts.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 21, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> I knew my boy Shioon wasn't going to go out like that. I just hope those elders aren't bsing him about teaching him martial arts.



Isn't that more or less confirmed to be what they're doing, judging from their talk, plus the whole "bait, hook, line and sinker" thing?

Anyway, I reckon it's only a matter of time until Bearded Guy is impressed by Shioon's spirit himself...


----------



## WraithX959 (Jan 21, 2011)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Isn't that more or less confirmed to be what they're doing, judging from their talk, plus the whole "bait, hook, line and sinker" thing?
> 
> Anyway, I reckon it's only a matter of time until Bearded Guy is impressed by Shioon's spirit himself...



True, but it's also pretty clear that Shioon isn't going to die either. He probably won't win the fight, but he'll probably gain pretty boys respect like he did against flower boy. So your scenario with bearded guy is probably what will happen. He seems like quit the brawling type.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jan 21, 2011)

so shioon was just raging last chapter, that's more like it.

elder jun is funny.


----------



## keikai24 (Jan 21, 2011)

didn't he use a small ki blast a couple of chapters ago?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 21, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> True, but it's also pretty clear that Shioon isn't going to die either. He probably won't win the fight, but he'll probably gain pretty boys respect like he did against flower boy. So your scenario with bearded guy is probably what will happen. He seems like quit the brawling type.



Right. Well, he's usually portrayed as hacing his hands wrapped in bandage, like a boxer in some sports, so that kind of fightning seems to suit him.

Ahh, those poor old fools.. They've got no idea what they're getting themselves into. They think that since Shioon is unable to learn martial arts, he'll just give up (right, that's what Goomoonryong thought too <_<) once he finds out that he can't. They haven't, unlike Jinie, figured out the fact that his spirit is Goomoonryong level, meaning he won't stop trying before he's dead...


----------



## Wrath (Jan 21, 2011)

Ah, he might lack his powers at the moment but Shioon is about to demonstrate just how easily he can learn techniques. Sure, they might be ki-less moves for now, but that's a start at least.


----------



## Face (Jan 21, 2011)

Do they even plan on teaching him anything useful? When I read it, I got the impression that they're planning tricking him in some way.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 21, 2011)

Face said:


> Do they even plan on teaching him anything useful? When I read it, I got the impression that they're planning tricking him in some way.



That was my first impression too, but if you take a close look on the wording, then not necressarilly. Shioon is, because he lacks a ki-center, unable to learn martial arts. Thus, even if they teach him... It won't work. It's like, uh, trying to teach someone without arms to use a bow & arrow, I guess...


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 21, 2011)

The elders treated Shioon like a raging spoiled child.
It seems that they are planning to teach him martial arts (knowing that he can't use ki) in order to have an head for the family; and they will try to not let him to go into a fight, because from their opinion it would end in a certain death and the Sunwoon clan can't afford that.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jan 21, 2011)

i don't think he'll end up fighting the fingerbang guy when he gets his powers back. 

he'll probably just fight the girl, and then later on face him.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 21, 2011)

Shioon will fight that finger bishie for sure, and he will pown him :33


----------



## Mahdi (Jan 21, 2011)

Anyone have any theories on how he will retrieve his ki-center?


----------



## Wrath (Jan 21, 2011)

> That was my first impression too, but if you take a close look on the wording, then not necressarilly. Shioon is, because he lacks a ki-center, unable to learn martial arts. Thus, even if they teach him... It won't work. It's like, uh, trying to teach someone without arms to use a bow & arrow, I guess...


He can learn the movements even if he can't use any ki powers.





			
				Mahdi said:
			
		

> Anyone have any theories on how he will retrieve his ki-center?


Well the simplest way is just to say that everyone is basing their statements that he can't recover on the assumption that he came by his powers naturally, when we know that he actually got them by eating that pill, and that as a result his ki centre is already regenerating.


----------



## Kirath (Jan 21, 2011)

I hope that this fight will have a different outcome than the one against the other bishie prodigy. Don't get me wrong, I liked that fight, but I'd prefer something new.^^


----------



## Ender (Jan 21, 2011)

liked this chapter. glad to see that shioon was pissed  he's definitely gonna surprise the elders and i'm gonna laugh when the failpa gets whats comin to him


----------



## Gene (Jan 21, 2011)

"It can't be helped then."

Oh boy.


----------



## Ender (Jan 21, 2011)

who wants to bet shioons already found a way to restore his ki center on his own or has already recovered it slightly, just doesnt wanna tell neone


----------



## Springlake (Jan 22, 2011)

Wrath said:


> He can learn the movements even if he can't use any ki powers.Well the simplest way is just to say that everyone is basing their statements that he can't recover on the assumption that he came by his powers naturally, when we know that he actually got them by eating that pill, and that as a result his ki centre is already regenerating.



Either this.

Or the "destruction" of the Ki-centre was a deception created by Goomoonryong to protect him for the time being, and then when Shion was safe it would restore itself.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 22, 2011)

Hope to see Shioon back in action soon.


----------



## Wrath (Jan 22, 2011)

Springlake said:


> Either this.
> 
> Or the "destruction" of the Ki-centre was a deception created by Goomoonryong to protect him for the time being, and then when Shion was safe it would restore itself.


That's possible too. Goomoonryong is the guy most likely to know how to do something crazy like that, after all. And there's the whole Black Heaven and Earth deal, so maybe that's the only technique that can restore a broken ki centre, and it's just that no one else knows about it.

And then the other possibility is that they give him another one of those pills to eat.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 22, 2011)

damn, jinie has fallen hard for shioon.

the thing with shioon is he always had a weak ki center...i think the egg could be restoring it...


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 25, 2011)

The coverpage for chapter 15 is up at the artist's blog:



Hard to say whether it's Jinie of Saehee on the cover at this stage though...


----------



## Kagami (Jan 25, 2011)

Just started this last night. Pretty hilarious!


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 27, 2011)

Chapter 15 is out:



Heh, Shioon is getting pounded here 

And we get a look into Jinie's past as well!


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 28, 2011)

i expect a hint to how he will recover his ki center next chapter.


----------



## crimson8k (Jan 30, 2011)

So now that A-team isn't handling the breaker anymore.   Where can we see the release?  Has someone else picked it up?  I thought we had an individual doing it?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 31, 2011)

ChaoticKen has posted a translation of the chapter at Mangahelpers. Be sure to thank him!:

Can't even react to Base Stark's movements at all.


----------



## 8 (Feb 1, 2011)

such a short uneventful chapter.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 2, 2011)

Just finished part 1 today and loved every bit of it. Just hope some publisher will release this eventually (english or japanese one) so that i can sink my teeth into it


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 2, 2011)

Haven't read the series for a long while. Is Chunwoo still alive?

Know, because teachers have a limited life span in every series.


----------



## Ender (Feb 2, 2011)

Chapter 203

 enjoy Shitty grandpa  Chibi Jinei is cute


----------



## Niabingi (Feb 2, 2011)

Chapter 15 has already been out for a while there is a link a few posts up. 

I don't know if I want Shioon to recover his Ki I know that it's the only way for him to be strong but at the same time I would like for him to find a way to still be strong without reversing something that's meant to be irreversible.


----------



## Drakor (Feb 2, 2011)

Its irreversible for people who naturally have ki centers...Shioon got his ki centure unnaturally so I really hope Goomoonryung's black heaven and earth tech can make a "false death" for ki centers. That, or the egg begins recovering making the "godlike ki" reward against those ridiculous cons it had more worth it. 

I mean really, your life is sacrificed on such low % chances and you can lose that godly ki by someone slamming your diaphragm?


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 2, 2011)

seems like it's coming back. he let out a ki burst a few chapters ago.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Feb 2, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> seems like it's coming back. he let out a ki burst a few chapters ago.


  
 .... 

Which chapter?


----------



## Smoke (Feb 2, 2011)

Jinie is so hot


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 2, 2011)

Tenderfoot said:


> ....
> 
> Which chapter?



eh never mind, i made a mistake


----------



## Tenderfoot (Feb 3, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> eh never mind, i made a mistake



My hopes where so high, I don't like seeing him get his ass whooped so much, this is main character cruelty


----------



## Wrath (Feb 3, 2011)

He will get his powers back, don't worry. There's no point in him having the phone full of techniques otherwise. It's only a matter of time. Well, and an appropriate explanation, but there are plenty of those.


----------



## blueblip (Feb 3, 2011)

He will obviously get it back sooner than later, since Goomoonryong instructed him to keep practising. He wouldn't tell Shioon to do that unless there was some point to it.

Or maybe he's making Shioon into the ultimate anti-murim fighter: godly technique, but no ki. I can totally see Goomoonryong laughing his ass off at the murim while Shioon pounds on them with no ki and only technique.


----------



## Dante10 (Feb 3, 2011)

Smoke said:


> Jinie is so hot



If only she wasn't a grandpa's girl. Other than that she's a much better choice than Sashee.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 3, 2011)

Chapter 16 is out!



Lol, nice pyjamas there, beardie


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 3, 2011)

Phone cockblock!


----------



## BVB (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice bedhead.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 3, 2011)

ah god sera in a school uniform 

mah heart skipped a beat


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 4, 2011)

man jinie...to sexy.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh hell yes, Shioon has a confirmed superpower. Only a matter of time before it all comes back!


----------



## Face (Feb 7, 2011)

Wrath said:


> Oh hell yes, Shioon has a confirmed superpower. Only a matter of time before it all comes back!



What do you mean? Is the translation out already?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 7, 2011)

Face said:


> What do you mean? Is the translation out already?



That's how it is. Check A-team's site


----------



## Wrath (Feb 7, 2011)

Ah, sorry, I thought everyone knew. I've been out of the country and I'm still a little out of synch with things.


----------



## Ender (Feb 7, 2011)

where's the translation??


----------



## Wrath (Feb 7, 2011)

You can download it at A-Team's website.


----------



## wiplok (Feb 7, 2011)

Bleach-ch172-12.png"]unscathed


----------



## Ender (Feb 7, 2011)

i was gonna edit my post  I just read the chapter....it could be a superpower or it could be the effect of the tea he drank


----------



## Kirath (Feb 7, 2011)

Maybe she gave him the tea for that exact reason, that he recovers faster and thus can train more.


----------



## Muk (Feb 7, 2011)

maybe its the residue from that ball he swallowed way back

its been the only good thing that ever happened to him


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 7, 2011)

There's three possible causes for Shioon'¨s "power" (if that's what it could be called) as I see it.

1. Kang Sera's tea. Very unlikely, but it would make her a Stealth Mentor if it turned out to be true, I guess.

2. The Illwallsindan. Maybe the most likely cause, because only a very few people possesses any extensive knowledge on how it works and Shioon may well be the only Illwallsindan-eater who has gotten his ki-center destroyed so that makes him the very first such case in the Murim. Add to the fact that only Goomoonryong and Sosul knows that he has eaten it (otherwise, I think the elder might've suspected the cause at least).

3. The Black Heaven & Earth technique or whatever it's called. It, too, is an almost unknown technique among the Murim and no one save for Goomooonryong has any extensive knowledge on how it works, so maybe it's the cause?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 7, 2011)

Uh-oh, looks like someone may have awakened the slumbering dragon - with predictable results (possibly):

Bleach-ch172-12.png"]unscathed


----------



## hehey (Feb 8, 2011)

my god, such stupidity...


----------



## Ender (Feb 8, 2011)

oh for fucks sake   ....


----------



## Athrum (Feb 8, 2011)

It made me laugh a bit, his heart was in the right place i guess...


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 8, 2011)

heh they pretty much are doing that just that it is not english for you to read.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 8, 2011)

You know it's not really up to the author wether their work gets distributed around the world in different languages. 

I think he has every right to be pissed.


----------



## dream (Feb 8, 2011)

The guy who sent the email is a moron of the highest level.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah what the hell was he expecting


----------



## 8 (Feb 9, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Or, ya know, people could stop being ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and start buying art and helping the artist prosper
> 
> Oh, people are stealing my things, time for ME to get over it


your telling me to buy a book i can't read?


----------



## mary no jutsu (Feb 9, 2011)

The recent chapter has got me wondering who Shioon's dad is.  I'd be fine if they never got into it since it's just a well worn and cliched path, but it would be interesting to see if it mattered.  

Btw I am sooooo glad something is finally happening to Shioon power wise, it was a real struggle to read weak shioon al over again for this long.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 10, 2011)

is that korean website were we can read free online owned by the artist/distributor?

fuck, i'd buy the breaker in english and merchandise if it were sold.

i hope the guy doesn't stop creating this


----------



## Wrath (Feb 10, 2011)

mary no jutsu said:


> The recent chapter has got me wondering who Shioon's dad is.  I'd be fine if they never got into it since it's just a well worn and cliched path, but it would be interesting to see if it mattered.
> 
> Btw I am sooooo glad something is finally happening to Shioon power wise, it was a real struggle to read weak shioon al over again for this long.


It is about bloody time, yes.


----------



## Mozu (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm trying my best to ignore the copyright drama tbh. I'm reminded of when foreign fans were tweeting Kubo and talking about how much they liked the chapter that wasn't even released in Japan yet etc. Kubo, of course, probably gets paid a lot more than any manhwa artist, so it rolls off his back a lot easier (imo). Money heals wounds. 

Anyways, LITTLE JINAE WAS SO EFFING ADORABLE  The cuteness, it killed all my reservations about her tsundere self.  I'll have to work on being less susceptible to moe, dammit... Well, her bedhead is pretty good, too. And her carrying Shioon back to his apartment made me all ahh~ on the inside. 

But I digress... Shioon's recovery is most likely due to the dan that he ate. But I don't want to just lay everything that happens to Shioon at the dan's metaphorical feet. Shioon has natural ability without it. All the dan did was remove the limiters placed on his body so that he could operate at his full capacity. Also, Shiho saying that there was such a low percentage of people that could eat the dan and live should be taken into account. Shioon was obviously special before he ever ate it. 



mary no jutsu said:


> The recent chapter has got me wondering who Shioon's dad is.  I'd be fine if they never got into it since it's just a well worn and cliched path, but it would be interesting to see if it mattered.
> 
> Btw I am sooooo glad something is finally happening to Shioon power wise, it was a real struggle to read weak shioon al over again for this long.



I've been wondering about his dad ever since Shiho explained that Shioon's blood vessels had been blocked off in several places. It seemed to me that that was something that was done on purpose, not so much something he was born with. There is also the emphasis on the school that Shioon goes to as well as it's name. The Murim people said that the president of the school that was killed was expecting a strong person to come out of the school even though it isn't even a martial arts institution anymore. It's all very suspect. 



Kool-Aid said:


> is that korean website were we can read free online owned by the artist/distributor?
> 
> fuck, i'd buy the breaker in english and merchandise if it were sold.
> 
> i hope the guy doesn't stop creating this



He probably has a contract. So even if he wanted to quit, he'd face a lot more trouble and stress if he decided to quit than if he just carried on.

ETA: Has anyone figured out how to extract the RAWs from the website yet? I'd like to have them on hand for colorings, sets, etc. if I can.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 11, 2011)

Mozu said:


> Anyways, LITTLE JINAE WAS SO EFFING ADORABLE  The cuteness, it killed all my reservations about her tsundere self.  I'll have to work on being less susceptible to moe, dammit... Well, her bedhead is pretty good, too. And her carrying Shioon back to his apartment made me all ahh~ on the inside.



Jinie's becoming more and more likeable, eh? 

Anyway, for those who haven't heard yet: no new chapter today. It has been delayed until Sunday because of troubles in the studio, it would seem.


----------



## Ender (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 11, 2011)

What if when that sword guys poked him, it somehow caused him to regain his Ki flow?

It would certainly be a twist.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> What if when that sword guys poked him, it somehow caused him to regain his Ki flow?
> 
> It would certainly be a twist.



It would be reaching imo. 

tbh if he's just going to get his powers back no problem now it makes the fact that he lost it at all pointless.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 12, 2011)

The chapter's out!!


----------



## Ender (Feb 12, 2011)

well..that was interesting....guess the guys getting outside consulting...wonder what it says


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah definitely need a translation lol.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Feb 12, 2011)

Face obscured, looks vaguely like Goomoonryong?!

Could it be?!


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 12, 2011)

XxShadowxX said:


> Face obscured, looks vaguely like Goomoonryong?!
> 
> Could it be?!



I was actually thinking the same to be honest.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Feb 12, 2011)

Mozu said:


> I've been wondering about his dad ever since Shiho explained that Shioon's blood vessels had been blocked off in several places. It seemed to me that that was something that was done on purpose, not so much something he was born with. There is also the emphasis on the school that Shioon goes to as well as it's name. The Murim people said that the president of the school that was killed was expecting a strong person to come out of the school even though it isn't even a martial arts institution anymore. It's all very suspect.


Hmmmm I think I need to reread those chapters all over again I've totally forgot all the details of the Ilwallsandan part.  Now that you mention it, I totally forgot about the school being similarly named to 9-arts (Lol don't remember a lot of stuff).  Really intriguing things to look into.  

I also feel like Shioon's mom has a bigger part to play.  Because honestly it is way to convenient that she's always absent whenever he needs to train.  This job raise was either a cheap device to get her out of the way or it'll play a bigger role later on.  Like maybe the company she works for deliberately gave her a job raise so she would be less involved in Shioon's life.  I highly doubt she'll be a member of the murim world, but I feel like she's being manipulated.


----------



## Face (Feb 14, 2011)

*Chapter 17 is out guys:* here

So it was the pill.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 14, 2011)

Okay, so Shioon's body is still full of ki... but even if his body will heal itself, he still needs to get his powers back somehow. He can withstand any training and get stronger slowly, but that's not going to be enough.

So maybe the Black Heaven and Earth technique will do the rest?


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 14, 2011)

He cant distribute ki but has an incredible amount of it is what i get out of it.


----------



## Kirath (Feb 14, 2011)

Does that mean that he only has a limited supply of ki and could run out of it someday?


----------



## Ender (Feb 14, 2011)

well then..that was a proper explanation..but has he gotten strong enough to fight is the question  idk if its limited...but its massive, so it might as well not be...


----------



## Blinky (Feb 14, 2011)

So HE IS A KI CENTER! .....okay I'll take it. 

Love those jammies.


----------



## Ender (Feb 14, 2011)

no no. a ki center is what allows the ki to be distributed and recharged. he's just walking ki


----------



## dream (Feb 14, 2011)

A walking health potion?  Glad to see that he still retains some of his ridiculousness from earlier.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 14, 2011)

I guess the next step is to try to repair his ki center somehow.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 14, 2011)

Hmm, if he's walking spirit medicine already, and they gave him spirit medicine on top of that, maybe it'd be enough to fix his ki centre? I mean that would possibly be twice the effectiveness.

Or maybe this means that Shioon could survive some sort of extreme surgery or treatment that they've just been ruling out as impossible?


----------



## Ender (Feb 14, 2011)

no, giving him more medicine wouldn't do ne good. it'd kill him. i'm sure he'll recover his ki center, cause its not a normal ki center considering he survived eating that pill. but w/out a ki center to regulate his ki, giving him more medicine would kill him. maybe the endless training will somehow make his body repair the ki center on its own. like i said, his body isn't that of a average human if he survived that pill in the first place.


----------



## shadowlords (Feb 14, 2011)

He will use up all of that excess ki in one amazing attack and beat that gay lookin kid


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 14, 2011)

yes, next chapter the fight might start. 

i can't wait. 

i wonder how Shioon's going to win. this is very exciting.


----------



## WraithX959 (Feb 14, 2011)

Face said:


> *Chapter 17 is out guys:* You want to tell me just how Kido is going to hit Stark at all?
> 
> So it was the pill.



Looks like it, maybe that's also why the ladies keep falling for Shioon.


----------



## hehey (Feb 14, 2011)

He has so much ki all over his body that he doesnt really need to "distribute" any of it, he has ki all over.


----------



## WraithX959 (Feb 14, 2011)

Does this mean Shioon cured Sosul with his ki? I mean that pill was originally meant for Sosul right? However, it was consider dangerous for her to take it. Shioon ended up kinda acting like a filter, allowing Sosul to receive the benefits of the pill without the risk of dying. I wonder if that means the next time we see her she might have developed a bit more into a woman.


----------



## Ender (Feb 14, 2011)

he didnt cure her, he made her feel better cause she had the ability to absorb ki from ppl, like his sensai's gf had (forgot her name  rip ). so his excess ki compensated her lack of enough ki.


----------



## Kirath (Feb 14, 2011)

hehey said:


> He has so much ki all over his body that he doesnt really need to "distribute" any of it, he has ki all over.



The average ki level in his body may be high, but I think that it's necessary for techniques to concentrate far more ki than that in a specific area.


----------



## WraithX959 (Feb 14, 2011)

Actually Shiho told her that she was even better than she was previously. Before Shioon healed her, simply talking was dangerous for Sosul, afterwards that was no longer a problem:

He was still blind here.


----------



## Calgar (Feb 14, 2011)

Kirath said:


> The average ki level in his body may be high, but I think that it's necessary for techniques to concentrate far more ki than that in a specific area.



Exactly, he's basically a mass of Ki without a way to focus or control it. It's like a body being full of blood with no heart, the blood isn't going anywhere.

There's 2-3 obvious outcomes/solutions to this.

1. Experimental Ki-center reconstruction...blah blah blah kill any normal person, his crazy regen powers let him survive it. Basically just undoes what Nine-arts dragon did and puts him back to a Ki crazy normal guy with no skills. Will need a significant amount of "normal" training to turn him into a killing machine.

2. He finds his own way, via Black Heaven and Earth Technique to move and focus Ki without having a proper "center". Might be a way to overcome the whole berserk rage thing. If he's learning to control his Ki with the technique from the start he should have unparalleled mastery over it. Coolest outcome IMO.

3. He continues his "endless training" and his body's physical strength continues to grow to match his Ki levels, basically making him a Hulk-esque character...aka, he smashes stuff but has no Ki skills...think Ichigo's power-up when he fought Aizen the last time...all physical power.

Looking cool though. Still bet he gets smashed by that sword finger dude, but his spirit impresses him and he's allowed to live.


----------



## WraithX959 (Feb 14, 2011)

I think this new doctor character is going to attempt to repair his key center.


----------



## dream (Feb 14, 2011)

Calgar:  The second option seems pretty damn good.


----------



## Dante10 (Feb 14, 2011)

Shioon needs to just give her the cack already.


----------



## Muk (Feb 14, 2011)

i like the 3rd option


----------



## Drakor (Feb 14, 2011)

I think it could probably be a mix of 1 and 2. Remember, Shioon mastered all the techniques Goomoonryong taught him, and even used one to test if his ki center was truly destroyed. So he didn't really lose any skills at all.

He had the spirit, stamina, and physical strength but severely lacked speed. If he can use a small amount of his abnormal ki and the large physical bonuses he's achieved he should be able to contend with this Sword guy since he took several hits from the Somoonjoo and even the Sammoonryong when his physical aspects weren't anywhere near where it is right now.


----------



## Mozu (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, we already knew that Shioon's blood had healing properties thanks to the dan. 

Now I'm just worried that since the Sunwoo now have this information, they'll abuse it. People could literally be out for Shioon's blood now since all the Illwallsandan were allegedly stolen by Shiho--she stole 3, so I'm assuming there aren't more since they're so hard to make. 

However, it could also be good for Shioon for people to know this, bc then maybe the elders of Sunwoo would be more zealous towards protecting him and makings sure he doesn't get killed. In short, he has more worth.


----------



## Mahdi (Feb 15, 2011)

Ill go for option#2 calgar...and Shioon seriously needs to win his fight! Epicly.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 16, 2011)

Actually what if during the fight he appears to lose then Ginie comes in to help only to seemingly get killed. Which causes Shioon to enter berserk mode and win.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 17, 2011)

^ha, i'd rage so much if they killed her off

can't wait for the new chapter today


----------



## Ender (Feb 17, 2011)

yea i dont see her dying =/ I just see Shioon's harem increasing


----------



## Kirath (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't want Jinie to get killed, I like her.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 17, 2011)

Chapter 18 is out!




*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like he got the elder on his side, finailly! 

And now we know what SUC stands for.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 18, 2011)

no matter how hard i look at the chap i still cant read korean...lol.

seems like some interesting stuff happens.


----------



## Face (Feb 18, 2011)

We need some translation.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 18, 2011)

Face said:


> We need some translation.



Well, the nice ChaoticKen on mangahelpers have made a summary:

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 326 Raw Scan out 

If you hhave an account there, take the chance to thank him for it


----------



## dream (Feb 18, 2011)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Well, the nice ChaoticKen on mangahelpers have made a summary:
> 
> Katekyo Hitman Reborn 326 Raw Scan out
> 
> If you hhave an account there, take the chance to thank him for it





> Asian Kimbo Slice begs Necrofear Ultimate Mega Form Shiwoon-mon



What the hell am I reading?


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 18, 2011)

> Don't want Jinie dead.



I said seemingly remember he will probably surpass his Master so he should be able to avoid dead Girlfriend syndrom (A horrible disease responsible for countless hot girl deaths) .


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 18, 2011)

lol at the summary.

jinie prob won't die...her family is already dead..and shioon wont repeat the mistakes of his master.

also why did shioon refuse to do the favor for the medicine man..?


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 18, 2011)

lol the names were distracting


----------



## Face (Feb 18, 2011)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Well, the nice ChaoticKen on mangahelpers have made a summary:
> 
> Katekyo Hitman Reborn 326 Raw Scan out
> 
> If you hhave an account there, take the chance to thank him for it



 Love the summary.

Would +rep you if I could. But right now it says I have to spread some rep around before I can +rep you.


----------



## Ender (Feb 18, 2011)

the names were hilarious


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 18, 2011)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Chapter 18 is out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*reads RAW* :3


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 19, 2011)

Indignant Guile said:


> also why did shioon refuse to do the favor for the medicine man..?




Maybe he didn't want to pay some unknown "price", as such. Maybe he didn't want to trust someone he just meet (who's sorta suspicious as well)? Or maybe he views what doc suggested as possibly cheating...?


----------



## Gene (Feb 19, 2011)

Ch. 18 by A-Team is out. Unwatermarked to boot as well.

came out


----------



## Ender (Feb 19, 2011)

sadly, mangreader listens to no one 
in fact it's pretty much implied that he's Senior Captain level, which is another league from the Juniors


----------



## Dante10 (Feb 19, 2011)

Damn, I wish he had that kind of presence all the time.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Feb 20, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> sadly, mangreader listens to no one
> in fact it's pretty much implied that he's Senior Captain level, which is another league from the Juniors



Sadly, A-Team is too narcissistic to realize they don't have control over this shit, and all they're doing with watermarks is annoying their readers.

In fact, I'd rather they just dropped Breaker so Helzone can pick it up again.

Oh no, an online reader is using their scan! What will they do, threaten them with a law suit?! Retarded.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm really rather sick of them as a group.


----------



## Hitokage (Feb 20, 2011)

Any ideas on why his presence was so overwhelming and or what the elder is actually teaching him now?


----------



## Ender (Feb 20, 2011)

cause of his spirit  its the same as the previous Clan leader (little girl's dad im assuming). despite having a broken ki center, hes still strong willed.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 20, 2011)

I loved the Breaker part I, and I'm glad to see that the manga is going somewhere again in part II.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 20, 2011)

wonder how the medicine man was going to help shioon....


probably something dangerous and ill advised...but what isn't when it comes to shioon...


----------



## Drakor (Feb 20, 2011)

He was going to teach him martial arts, thats why he refused and mentioned he's learning under someone. 

Really hoping Shioon learns something and can make a fake version of the moves he knows to beat him, cause I doubt Ji Gun hits nearly as hard as Somoonjoo. Shioon was taking multiple hits from him when his body wasn't nearly as durable now and the top brass of the murim thought Somoonjoo would be able to fight Goomoonryong.


----------



## Freija (Feb 20, 2011)

All I am thinking about when I see that Goomoonryong text is


"Eric Clapton is god"


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 20, 2011)

i wonder if it's going to turn out that the medicine man is really goomoonryong.

what the hell could he learn that would make him win in just the next day from med man or jeon?lol

especially with his ki center mangled


----------



## Face (Feb 21, 2011)

I can't wait till Shioon beats that Ji Gun guy. I also I really want to see who those Goomonryong followers are. That medicine guy is either one of them or he's Goomonryong.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah Medicine Man for Goomonryong! Or high ranking S.U.C.


How do you think S.U.C. will react to finding out that Shioon is G's disciple?
Cause I'd bet money that at least 1 member in SUC will claim that he/she is the disciple.


----------



## Mozu (Feb 21, 2011)

Ah, I loved seeing Jeon make the connection between the former Sunwoo head and Shioon. It furthers my suspicions that Shioon is supposed to be the Phoenix, like on the Sunwoo emblem, rather than a Dragon. Metaphors~ 

I'm wondering whether the SUC are actually related to Black Forest Defense, or if they're just upstarts trying to cause havoc in order to get Chunwoo attention or lure him out by using his name everywhere. If they find out about Shioon they might kidnap him, try to bring him to their side as a leader, want him dead, etc. 

It's always fun to see Joon-Hyuk.  He makes a nice foil for Hyuk Sochoon, so maybe we'll get to see him soon, too. 

I'm not sure what the hell Elder Jeon could teach Shioon in one night that would be helpful. He should have just accepted Bae Seung-Jae's help. He probably knows who's in the SUC... 

Yoo Ji-Gun getting kicked out of his school is interesting, yet not surprising. Maybe his teaming up with Kang Sera was what did it? 

Next chapter should be good now that things are picking up. And yes, I checked the names of new people while typing this bc I'm trying to memorize them.


----------



## Ender (Feb 21, 2011)

dont want him to be goomonryong =/ maybe someone close to him though


----------



## Mozu (Feb 21, 2011)

The theories about him disguising himself to go see Shioon are getting old.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 21, 2011)

it would be better if it wasn't him. i like this new guy, he reminds me of urahara

hopefully he turns out to be as epic, which he probably is if he can teach shioon something that can make him win with a days training.


----------



## Ender (Feb 21, 2011)

yeaaaa!  an urahara type character would be awesome


----------



## Face (Feb 23, 2011)

I think this whole Goomonryong group was probably started by Goomonryong himself. Assuming he wants to take out the Martial Arts Alliance with his new group of followers. If this is true then Shioon will likely end up as his enemy at some point in the future. Which could be very interesting.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 23, 2011)

I hope that the The Main Character's Teacher Always Dies curse won't kill Chun-woo (or whatever is the right way to spell it) in the future.


----------



## Kirath (Feb 23, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> it would be better if it wasn't him. i like this new guy, he reminds me of urahara
> 
> hopefully he turns out to be as epic, which he probably is if he can teach shioon something that can make him win with a days training.



"Here, use this gun!"


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 25, 2011)

Daum said:
			
		

> 독자 여러분에게 뭐라 드릴 말이 없습니다. 사정상 원고작업을 너무 늦게 들어갔습니다. 날짜를 조금이라도 뒤로 미뤄서라도 마감을 하려 했지만 그것 역시 쉽지가 않았습니다 ㅜㅜ 그래서 부득이하게 한 회 휴재하기로 했습니다.. 프로작가의 모습을 보여 드리지 못해서 정말 죄송합니다... 정말..다음 부터는 이런 일이 일어나지 않도록 노력하겠습니다 브레이커를 사랑해주시고 기다려주신 독자여러분 정말..죄송합니다..



Seems like there's no chapter this week.

The author had a problem with meeting deadlines.


----------



## Face (Feb 25, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> Seems like there's no chapter this week.
> 
> The author had a problem with meeting deadlines.


----------



## Ender (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## zapman (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for your sig  Face.
I just marathoned The Breaker and New Waves because i saw them in it.
and it is really good.
was sad about Shiho

The start of New waves was abit boring for awhile, but it is picking up nicely now, but then i ran out of chapters to read 

he needs to hurry up and get his Ki fixed, hopefully carboard box guy can help him with that.

also need to see some more of the funny looking face chain - sword guy, hes awesome


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 28, 2011)

he should give us 2 chapters this week


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 28, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> he should give us 2 chapters this week



He can barely do one.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 28, 2011)

Too bad there was no chapter.

The story's just picking up again, too


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 1, 2011)

Though there wasn't a chapter this week, at least he posted the sketch of the cover of the chapter at his blog:


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 1, 2011)

Is this series worth returning to, since at the end of breaker 1 the author did a reset and turned him lame all over again?


----------



## dream (Mar 1, 2011)

It is starting to get better.


----------



## yo586 (Mar 1, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Is this series worth returning to, since at the end of breaker 1 the author did a reset and turned him lame all over again?



I'd give it 5-10 more chapters if you are waiting for him to stop sucking.


----------



## Kirath (Mar 2, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> he should give us 2 chapters this week



Give the guy a break, I'm sure he is working as hard as he can. He even said in the beginning, that this is his first weekly series and that he isn't sure if he can meet the schedule every week.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey guys, there are only 7 chapters on Mangafox, and I am fairly sure I saw somewhere it said the new waves manga had 17 out already, I think? I dunno it's just ingrained in my mind. Or is it 7 for real?

If it's the former, where can I read the others? Thanks.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 2, 2011)

Or DL          .


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey so what's with all this 'no online readers' shit on every page?


----------



## XxShadowxX (Mar 2, 2011)

A-Team being narcissistic twats.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 2, 2011)

Lol man Jinie > Saehi (Saehee?)

Hopefully Shioon realizes this.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 3, 2011)

Do you guys think it's unlikely that the author stops The Breaker?


----------



## dream (Mar 3, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> Do you guys think it's unlikely that the author stops The Breaker?



I don't see him dropping the manga at this point.  Its makes him a living.


----------



## dream (Mar 3, 2011)

I can't buy an English version of The Breaker.  He certainly isn't losing money from me.  I don't have sales figures for The Breaker but I'm sure that Koreans are buying it.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 3, 2011)

How do you guys think all these new characters stack up to Shioon if he had his powers like in part 1, using Breaking Spirit strike and Lightning Steps, and so forth?


----------



## Masked_Felix (Mar 3, 2011)

I think that Shioon would be overwhelmed, but still able to keep on getting up and eventually get a hit or two in. I personally don't see the swordsman being as strong as the Murim clan head from part one that Shioon fought and finally managed a hit on. I'm bad with the Korean names and can't be bothered to look them up. Feelin' pretty lazy right now.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 3, 2011)

Chapter 19 is finailly out!!


----------



## Ender (Mar 3, 2011)

excellent  now i cant wait for next week..


----------



## dream (Mar 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shioon got wrecked.


----------



## Ender (Mar 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




he always get wrecked  thats not new


----------



## Indignant Guile (Mar 3, 2011)

​


----------



## Kool-Aid (Mar 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



oh wow, looks like that finger kid's about to beat Shioon  bad again.

Jinie's grandpa looks pissed. 

i wonder who those guys who interrupted jun are


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 3, 2011)

holy fucking shit a chapter came out... I wasn't expecting this (truthfully I didn't even know when it's supposed to come out

edit: :/ I can't view it no!!!!!!


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 3, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> excellent  now i cant wait for next week..



Heh, yeah, he certainly managed to leave us hanging, didn't he? 

Anyway...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Jinie's Grandpa isn't just going to sit around while his plans falls apart.

And the fight has begun - with Shioon, as expected, taking the first blows - not that any of us expected any less?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 3, 2011)

This Yoo Ji Gun or w/e kid is way too cocky, that'll be his downfall.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 3, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder who those guys who interrupted jun are





*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm? Well, we saw the guy in white suit hand Jinie's Grandpa a newspaper in Chapter 17, didn't we? So I think it's safe to assume that he's the attendant of Jinie's granpa or something like that...


----------



## zapman (Mar 3, 2011)

what do you guys think the whole deal with Jinie's Grandpa is anyway, whats he planning


*Spoiler*: __ 



next chapter should be good, hopefully Shioon pulls out some surprises, i was hoping that he would have gone back to the homeless guy


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 3, 2011)

zapman said:


> what do you guys think the whole deal with Jinie's Grandpa is anyway, whats he planning



Well, if you ask me...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Overall, I think his hand is forced. After all, he didn't want the fight to occur, so most likely, he sent those guys to secure Shioon before the fight could happen. But now that the fight has already started, he will have no choice but to try and stop the fight before he loses his desired "pawn", even if it means risking showing the Sunwoo clan's hand in this...


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Do you guys think Elder Kwon will be killed off or have a change of heart somehow? Or left the same but out of the picture in a way? I have strong doubts he will be killed off even if he's malicious because he's the only family Jinie has left.


----------



## dream (Mar 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I believe that he will have a change of heart for the same reasons as you.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 4, 2011)

Is it true the MC loses his fighting ability? going off the synopsis on the Manga of the Month. If so thats kind of lame, and sounds a lot like Aki and a little like veritas.


----------



## dream (Mar 4, 2011)

He does but he'll gain it back eventually.


----------



## zapman (Mar 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



well i hope he does cause he kinda pisses me off atm, hopefully elder jung can talk some sense into him


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 4, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> How do you guys think all these new characters stack up to Shioon if he had his powers like in part 1, using Breaking Spirit strike and Lightning Steps, and so forth?



He's probably greater than or equal to the sword Kid unarmed, but he would likely get raped if the sword dude fought with a weapon.

And he has better feats than Ginie.


----------



## Ender (Mar 4, 2011)

enjoy folks

Chapter 127


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 4, 2011)

Only 3 options I see happening here.

He manages to enter a Berserk state at one point, and is able to fight back.

He gets his ass rescued by a surprise 3rd Party either 9AD or the doctor or anyone who isn't from the clan or SUC (assuming they aren't the same guy)

He wears the guy with his amazing tanking skills, and gets him with a surprise hit.


The last is probably most likely I mean he did fight that one dude who's homo for him, and that dude was bashing him through concrete casually. I half expect Shioon to give some kind of "Why are your punches so light?" Speech within the next few chapters.


----------



## Kirath (Mar 4, 2011)

I think the girly guy will hit him numerous times, but Shioon won't stay down, so the girly guy will panic and draw a sword. That's when somebody will come to the rescue.


----------



## Ender (Mar 4, 2011)

i sooo want a "this is all you have" speech!


----------



## Blinky (Mar 4, 2011)

So that's why it's called New Waves.


----------



## Ender (Mar 4, 2011)

i dont get it .___.


----------



## WraithX959 (Mar 4, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> i dont get it .___.



A "New Wave" of Murim


----------



## Ender (Mar 4, 2011)

ah ok  figured it out after i posted it XD  was too lazy to change my post XD


----------



## zapman (Mar 4, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Only 3 options I see happening here.
> 
> He manages to enter a Berserk state at one point, and is able to fight back.
> 
> ...



yea i kinda agree with this and the "why are your punches so light" would be pretty tuff.

I Hope the doctor comes to save him, but it probably looks like Elder kwon's plan will happen,
What did you guys take his "Don't hate me Brat" line to mean.


----------



## Calgar (Mar 4, 2011)

First off, "power levels"

I rank them as Fodder, Average, Elite, Master and Above Master levels

Fodder;
Shioon is clearly fodder by murim standards ATM
Thugs with the dragon sword guy

Average;
Yang Joonho the spiky haired kid that escorted Hyuk So-Chun around town
Any of the dozens of other minor characters around
The guy that got thrashed by nine arts dragon and tossed off the roof, spiky haired kid's "bro"

Elites, the best of murim, stand as reknown fights and won't go down easy; 
Lee Shiho
The room full of fighters send against NaD and Shiho in the Tower.
Jinie

Master, Top tier without being....special;
The Sword guy and russian commando from black forest group. Demitri?
Yi Gyu-Bum (Fox faced bastard of the Sunwoo clan)
Ma Mun-Gi (The orc pedo-homo with the swords)
Sera Kang
Yoo Ji-Gun (Sword finger)
Hyuk So-Chun (Homo for Shioon, next head of the Heavenly way school)
The 5 protectors of the Heavenly way school.
Former Head of the Murim

Above master, the gods of the Murim world;
Kangsung (3 Arts dragon)
Han Chun Woo (9 Arts Dragon)
Unwol
Shioon's potential state once trained.
Sosul's potential level once healed/trained

Someone mentioned that Yoo Ji-Gun (Sword finger) was a match for Hyuk So-Chun (Homo for Shioon, next head of the Heavenly way school) with weapons, but implied (IMO) that Hyuk So-Chun would have beat him unarmed.

Jinie doesn't really seem in the same league as Yoo Ji-Gun or Sera Kang.

Shioon at his best caught that big brute (prolly an elite) off guard and smoked him full on with wind-breaking strike, putting him down. His hit did pretty much nothing to Hyuk So-Chun in their skirmish and only disrupted the Ki a little of Yi Gyu-Bum (Fox faced bastard). He basically had no chance against anyone of above average level that he didn't catch 100% off-guard, and even then, the master level guys would walk over him STILL.

That said, I think the master level is where most of the series and characters are, and that's where most of the bickering will be about actual power levels. It also likely has the widest range of power in it, as it's a large step up to NaD and Unwol's level.



> Only 3 options I see happening here.
> 
> He manages to enter a Berserk state at one point, and is able to fight back.
> 
> ...



Berserk is unlikely...no reason for berserking here other then him maybe roughing up Jinie a bit.

Wear him down via tanking and get a surprise hit...unlikely as it's been done before against Hyuk So-Chun and the fox faced bastard. Not impossible though.

3rd party intervention. 95% likely IMO. Sera stopping the fight has my bet. This whole mess with sword finger seems to be just helping her with revenge so that she joins his faction. Once Shioon has been suitable beat down she will likely intervene. Sunwoo elders, Fox faced bastard are next most likely. Followed by doctor guy, with NaD being the far least likely.


----------



## zapman (Mar 4, 2011)

I think your ranks/"power levels" seem pretty accurate

it will be nice when shioon finally steps above fodder level lol


----------



## dream (Mar 4, 2011)

zapman said:


> I think your ranks/"power levels" seem pretty accurate
> 
> it will be nice when shioon finally steps above fodder level lol



Might take a while.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 4, 2011)

It'll take a very long time for Shiioon to step up the way he is now, he needs the ability to use some of his enormous ki. 

Just reaching average isn't enough, due to his master the enemies are all either high elites, or just master levels. He may have been a high elite with just 3 techniques, and all of it was enhanced by his ridiculous ki and determination which took form in his aggressive fighting


----------



## Dante10 (Mar 4, 2011)

He'll break that guys finger with his face. Rocky Style


----------



## Indignant Guile (Mar 4, 2011)

i really don't want a repeat of winning with just tanking.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 4, 2011)

Well he only got a hit in and they let him go. I don't see this guy giving Shioon a victory or letting him go so easily just because he landed 1 hit that didn't even hurt.


----------



## zapman (Mar 5, 2011)

Drakor said:


> It'll take a very long time for Shiioon to step up the way he is now, he needs the ability to use some of his enormous ki.



I don't think it will take that long from this point...i mean its already been almost 100 chapters of being weak.
Him just getting smashed up everytime is getting a little bit old.

All he really needs is his Ki center fixed(and by the sounds of it the doctor/homeless guy can do it) and some decent training for once, I mean he picks up high rank abilities/skills after only seeing them once.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 5, 2011)

This manga is rather epic.

I can't help but compare it to HSDK. In any case it is way better. 

I wonder if they are anymore martial art mangas like this and with good art style.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Mar 5, 2011)

foreign said:


> This manga is rather epic.
> 
> I can't help but compare it to HSDK. In any case it is way better.
> 
> I wonder if they are anymore martial art mangas like this and with good art style.



You should try reading Veritas.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 5, 2011)

I tried veritas but I hated the long long pages and the lack of dialogue in it, like srs. I read like 4 chapters and I still didn't understand what was going on.


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 5, 2011)

foreign said:


> I tried veritas but I hated the long long pages and the lack of dialogue in it, like srs. I read like 4 chapters and I still didn't understand what was going on.


D: Keep reading it! It's awesome. 

Dialouge varies with the chapters. Some chapters lack a bit, and some have a lot. . . IIRC.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 5, 2011)

Hiro said:


> D: Keep reading it! It's awesome.
> 
> Dialouge varies with the chapters. Some chapters lack a bit, and some have a lot. . . IIRC.



I second this.

Veritas is really worth reading, as a whole.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Mar 5, 2011)

1-7, 11-14, 18 and 19 don't here

And Lisa would beat Byakuya in Senkei


----------



## Mozu (Mar 5, 2011)

New chapter is good. We get to know the meaning of the 'new waves,' which is nice. I guess we can assume from here that a lot of new faces are going to be introduced this arc, and iirc the artist and author said this was going to happen anyways. And some nice new faces there are. I see at least one megane.  Of course, they all look rather stylish. Let's just hope the writing gives each one of them enough to stand on. 

The deal between Sera and Yoo is starting to make itself apparent... perhaps. I was curious if they were both already in SUC, but this chapter alludes that he is and she isn't (yet). If he really is in SUC then it's only natural that he'd want to test Shioon. For members of SUC not to know who is and who isn't part of it seems like the best option. It's probably safer that way, but you have to wonder who started it all... I'm getting Dollars vibes, I can't help it. XD 

So many strong people being part of the 'new waves' and possibly supporting Goomoonryong though... I can see why Kangsung and the alliance are be worried. They're already trying to bring martial arts into the regular world by spreading Chunwoo's name around. I have a feeling we'll be getting the shounen treatment or method with this though--Shioon having the ultimate influence in the end. It just seems like that's the natural course the story will follow. 

Stupid grandpa doing things again is irritating


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 6, 2011)

Mozu said:


> New chapter is good. We get to know the meaning of the 'new waves,' which is nice. I guess we can assume from here that a lot of new faces are going to be introduced this arc, and iirc the artist and author said this was going to happen anyways. And some nice new faces there are. I see at least one megane.  Of course, they all look rather stylish. Let's just hope the writing gives each one of them enough to stand on.



Well, they DO say that it's the young people who create the future - and that's what these people'll do, one way or another, I guess 



Mozu said:


> The deal between Sera and Yoo is starting to make itself apparent... perhaps. I was curious if they were both already in SUC, but this chapter alludes that he is and she isn't (yet). If he really is in SUC then it's only natural that he'd want to test Shioon. For members of SUC not to know who is and who isn't part of it seems like the best option. It's probably safer that way, but you have to wonder who started it all... I'm getting Dollars vibes, I can't help it. XD



Gah, why are so many people interpreting things as Ji-Gun being a part of SUC? There's plenty of things that speaks against him being a part of SUC:

- First, he asked Jinie if she was in SUC when fightning her, apparently thinking that they're the only ones who might possibly have any interest in protecting Shioon ("Huh? You're not? They why are you with him?").

- Secondly, in chapter 16, Sera mentioned that if Shioon was really involved with SUC, some dangerous people could appear - if Ji-Gun was really assisocated with SUC, it seems unlikely that she'd mention them as possible opponents.

- Thirdly if Ji-Gun was really assisocated with SUC, it makes it even more unlikely that Sera'd be involved with them or be interested in joining them - to me, she doesn't seem like the type who'd be interested in having anything to do with something assisocated with Goomoonryong, even if in name only.

Let's face it, the chapter only shows that the Alliance suspects him to be part of of SUC, and then only because he's a borderline Murim-renegade.

Now, I guess it isn't impossible that he is though - Most members might not know who is a member and who is not, as you suggest the case may be - and he may be witholding the information from Sera until the deal is sealed, partly to prevent her from backing out and partly to keep SUC a secret. But I think it isn't too likely...



Mozu said:


> I have a feeling we'll be getting the shounen treatment or method with this though--Shioon having the ultimate influence in the end. It just seems like that's the natural course the story will follow.



Ah, yes... Talk no Jutsu, as it's sometimes referred to around these boards  . Well, it isn't the first time we've seen Shioon use that, though. And, of course, it follows with the story pattern - he's supposed to become the leader and reformer Goomooonryong couldn't become...



Mozu said:


> Stupid grandpa doing things again is irritating



Quite so  . Ah well, Shioon's probably fine with it, anyway. After all, stubborn as he is, he wouldn't want anyone butting into his fight, so maybe he'll even thank the granpa afterwards?


----------



## dream (Mar 6, 2011)

> Ah well, Shioon's probably fine with it, anyway. After all, stubborn as he is, he wouldn't want anyone butting into his fight, so maybe he'll even thank the granpa afterwards?



I can see this happening.  

And I also doubt that Ji-Gun is part of SUC which leads us to the possibility of there being another group.  Not sure if I like that thought.


----------



## WraithX959 (Mar 6, 2011)

I thought it was Ji-Gun attempting to join Sera's group. From the chapter it appeared as though Ji-Gun wasn't with any particular group(since he's suspected of being S.U.C.) and Sera is from her own martial arts school since she wants revenge for her master.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 6, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I can see this happening.



Heh, it's not that hard to see, knowing Shioon's personality. The good thing about that, though will be the guy's total surpise/shock if this happens. Like "I abandoned him and he's THANKING me!?  " . Of course, that may also make him all the more outraged, as he thinks Shioon's just being cocky in general  .



Eternal Fail said:


> And I also doubt that Ji-Gun is part of SUC which leads us to the possibility of there being another group.  Not sure if I like that thought.



As some other guy said at another site - "Martial arts gang wars FTW! ". 

Anyway, it isn't unexpected - remember Gyu-Bum's meeting with Kangsung in chapter 6 and what was discussed there - it is clearly evident that factions outside of the Alliance's control are clashing with the alliance unable to do anything about it.



WraithX959 said:


> I thought it was Ji-Gun attempting to join Sera's group. From the chapter it appeared as though Ji-Gun wasn't with any particular group(since he's suspected of being S.U.C.) and Sera is from her own martial arts school since she wants revenge for her master.



No, no. Read chapter 4 . Ji-Gun talks about  "bringing HER to OUR side" and as it was brought up again in chapter 19, I think it's clear that he wants her to join his group, whatever it is...


----------



## Mozu (Mar 6, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I can see this happening.
> 
> And I also doubt that Ji-Gun is part of SUC which leads us to the possibility of there being another group.  Not sure if I like that thought.



The possibility of new groups would be realistic, but it could turn out to be so very, very hectic storytelling-wise. It opens up many opportunities for the story to suffer and take on plotholes, lack of development, slow pacing, etc. I'm not against the author doing this, I've just seen many writers of manga/mahwa lose sight of their goal or take on too much too fast and fail to deliver--not naming any of them right now. If the author can really do this, then Breaker could carry on strong for many years to come, and I can't argue against that in the least. If it really did go on to see many other arcs then that also opens up the door for the Breaker to find it's way into the Western market, or hell, even the Japanese market, where it would likely get even more appraisal. 

My main reason for just going with the flow of what's unfolding or being hinted at--Ji-Gun being a possible SUC member in this case--is that a lot of this story doesn't really have surprising plot twists. The allusions and implications that have gone on thus far have usually come to fruition in the end, eg that guy picking up the policeman's gun and you knew something really bad was going to happen. Basically, I haven't seen any hints for things thus far that have turned out to be red herrings. Please correct me on that if I missed one. 



DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> As some other guy said at another site - "Martial arts gang wars FTW! ".
> 
> Anyway, it isn't unexpected - remember Gyu-Bum's meeting with Kangsung in chapter 6 and what was discussed there - it is clearly evident that factions outside of the Alliance's control are clashing with the alliance unable to do anything about it.



Gang Wars! With martial arts!  

I'm actually really glad that there are new and other prodigies out there other than Sochoon. Just him being some demi-god in the whole of the Murim world was a little much. Same goes for Goomoonryong. If there's no challenge in this for either of them, forgetting Shioon for a moment, then things can get a bit dull.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Mar 6, 2011)

oh yeah just noticed that tea girl might join shioon's harem.


----------



## Mozu (Mar 6, 2011)

Even if there are lesbians in this manhwa, they don't stand a chance of refusing the harem of Shioon, the girlyboymanthing.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 6, 2011)

Mozu said:


> I'm actually really glad that there are new and other prodigies out there other than Sochoon. Just him being some demi-god in the whole of the Murim world was a little much. Same goes for Goomoonryong. If there's no challenge in this for either of them, forgetting Shioon for a moment, then things can get a bit dull.



Funny thing, I've heard a lot of people saying otherwise. They were fine with there being only two "prodigies" - Shioon himself and Hyuk So Chun, but now we have a truckload of new so-called prodigies/young masters/whatever...



Mozu said:


> Shioon, the girlyboy-magnet.



Fixed the above for you!


----------



## Mozu (Mar 6, 2011)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Funny thing, I've heard a lot of people saying otherwise. They were fine with there being only two "prodigies" - Shioon himself and Hyuk So Chun, but now we have a truckload of new so-called prodigies/young masters/whatever...



Yeah, it seems that the author changed the state of the Breaker-world as he went along. It's not such a contrary change as to warrant cries of 'plothole!', though. He just needs to stay consistent with Sochoon being the prodigy he was set up to be. We never really got a good gauge on him since he fought a novice and the great Goomoonryong. I'm looking forward to seeing his actual skills in the right perspective. 



> Fixed the above for you!



Well, that works, too.


----------



## zapman (Mar 6, 2011)

ugh, half the time i don't know who you guys are talking about because i cant remember the names yet  keep having to go back and look up.

anyone else looking forward to Sosul coming back into the scene? this time with a fixed body.

is SUC some ploy of the Black Forest Defence?


----------



## Tracespeck (Mar 6, 2011)

BF might be involved with the SUC, they have been shown to be manipulative after all, however, so far the SUC has been presented as a reactionary movement to goomoonryong's challenging of the establishment.  Could easily be a mix of the two.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 6, 2011)

Mozu said:


> Yeah, it seems that the author changed the state of the Breaker-world as he went along. It's not such a contrary change as to warrant cries of 'plothole!', though. He just needs to stay consistent with Sochoon being the prodigy he was set up to be. We never really got a good gauge on him since he fought a novice and the great Goomoonryong. I'm looking forward to seeing his actual skills in the right perspective.



I guess. Well, we'll see whether it 's true or not. Ji-Gun was, for example said to possibly be Hyuk So Chin's superior as long as he was fightning with a sword... But we've not actually seen any evidence of this really being the case (it could just be a matter of an exaggerated reputation, for example). After all, just like Hyuk So Chun, Ji-Gun has so far only been shown fightning those whose skills are clearly below him, so it's hard to judge his true talents based on that. Neither have really had a matching opponent so far.

Ah well... As long as the author/artist doesn't overdo the whole "prodigy" thing, I guess it's okay. It's no problem if they're shown to be strong but if they're all supposedly "Hyuk So Chun-level" (who is supposed to be the highest 'benchmark' among the young generation), then it becomes a bit ridiculous, IMO.



Tracespeck said:


> BF might be involved with the SUC, they have been shown to be manipulative after all, however, so far the SUC has been presented as a reactionary movement to goomoonryong's challenging of the establishment.  Could easily be a mix of the two.



It's possibly that the BFD is secretly supporting/sponsoring the SUC - or even are outright behind them, with the intention to weaken the Murim for an eventual takeover/total destruction...


----------



## Regner (Mar 7, 2011)

*shioon's not a genius/prodigy*

I feel that his powers from part one were all because of the illwallsindan.  It's like the dragonball/hougyokou of the series, whoever can harness it will become a beast no matter what.  So I never truly felt he was a decent warrior, just a guy who could tank like no other and had an overabundance of ki.  That shot he got off on Goomoonryong in berserk mode seemed like pure luck if you ask me.


----------



## Tracespeck (Mar 7, 2011)

He learned those foot techniques for moving fast in like a day or something stupid like that, much faster then he was supposed to and that's all technique.


----------



## Regner (Mar 8, 2011)

I remember him being a perceptive observer with the foot techniques but he never came close to mastering them.  Read chapter 39 from part 1.


----------



## dream (Mar 8, 2011)

Regner said:


> I remember him being a perceptive observer with the foot techniques but he never came close to mastering them.  Read chapter 39 from part 1.



I'm not sure how good he got with foot techniques but he seemed to be using them pretty well.  

Chapter 7

His gay lover was shocked at the fact that Shioon improved so much in a few days.

Chapter 7


----------



## Kirath (Mar 8, 2011)

Regner said:


> I feel that his powers from part one were all because of the illwallsindan.  It's like the dragonball/hougyokou of the series, whoever can harness it will become a beast no matter what.  So I never truly felt he was a decent warrior, just a guy who could tank like no other and had an overabundance of ki.  That shot he got off on Goomoonryong in berserk mode seemed like pure luck if you ask me.



Nope, he's special as well, he learns fast and has a strong will.


----------



## zapman (Mar 8, 2011)

Kirath said:


> Nope, he's special as well, he learns fast and has a strong will.



ye that Goomoonryong level spirit that has been hyped


----------



## Reincarnation (Mar 8, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> I thought it was Ji-Gun attempting to join Sera's group. From the chapter it appeared as though Ji-Gun wasn't with any particular group(since he's suspected of being S.U.C.) and Sera is from her own martial arts school since she wants revenge for her master.



yeah im almost positive her master is the big eared guy who got his head knocked off


----------



## wiplok (Mar 10, 2011)

chapter 20 is out guys


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 10, 2011)

Chapter's out.



Talk about one-sided battle, huh?


----------



## Ender (Mar 10, 2011)

not surprised but i also expected him to keep standing


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 10, 2011)

Boy is a born tank.


----------



## zapman (Mar 10, 2011)

oh snap, that shot of his rib cage breaking


----------



## dream (Mar 10, 2011)

I can't wait for Shioon to get stronger.


----------



## Osiris (Mar 10, 2011)

Patiently awaiting the day when this sword/finger guy gets his smiling face punched in.


----------



## zapman (Mar 11, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I can't wait for Shioon to get stronger.



i know right, hes already been a tank/boxing bag this whole time


----------



## bludvein (Mar 11, 2011)

I know right? Why won't all the people that want to kill him wait a few months? /sarcasm

The Breaker is one of the only series I have read where a  is NOT in place. Its frustrating, but Shioon is practically crippled as a martial artist, and even if he wasn't he is still a beginner. Of course he is going to get his ass kicked by these people who are praised as all-stars in the Murim. 

He needs time and he doesn't have it.


----------



## zapman (Mar 11, 2011)

bludvein said:


> I know right? Why won't all the people that want to kill him wait a few months? /sarcasm
> 
> The Breaker is one of the only series I have read where a  is NOT in place. Its frustrating, but Shioon is practically crippled as a martial artist, and even if he wasn't he is still a beginner. Of course he is going to get his ass kicked by these people who are praised as all-stars in the Murim.
> 
> He needs time and he doesn't have it.



whats your point? we all know this and are just looking forward to his eventual development


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 11, 2011)

This Yoo Ji Gun guy is a massive ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). His smile is annoying and hopefully somebody rectifies that.


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2011)

> Of course he is going to get his ass kicked by these people who are praised as all-stars in the Murim.



I don't care if he is outclasses by them.  I just want to see him grow stronger and work his way up.  I want his fights to change from being mostly him getting the shit kicked out of him to him giving a good showing against others.  He seemed to be improving by the end of part 1 but then you know what happened.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 11, 2011)

bludvein said:


> The Breaker is one of the only series I have read where a  is NOT in place. Its frustrating, but Shioon is practically crippled as a martial artist, and even if he wasn't he is still a beginner. Of course he is going to get his ass kicked by these people who are praised as all-stars in the Murim.
> 
> He needs time and he doesn't have it.



Hmm. You know, when New Waves began, I was wondering if one of the reasons that the author did a restart was to invoke this troupe - in Part 1, Shioon didn't spend his time fightning small fries, he went straight for the elite guys like Hyuk So Chun, Kangsung and Gyu-Bum. Plus, he got a "quick" powerup with the pill. So I thought that maybe this time around, the author wanted to portray Shioon's growth a bit more realistically, with Shioon having to start out by fightning weaker Murim (like, say, those Strong Dragon School punks who attempted to kill Shioon) and grow a bit slowly but steady. But noooo, instead he's going straight for elites again...


----------



## Face (Mar 11, 2011)

I was hoping this chapter he'd show some improvement...but no. He just stands there and gets his a** kicked again. Hopefully he'll manage to hit that Ji Gun guy next chapter.


----------



## Kirath (Mar 11, 2011)

wouldn't it be funny if the finger guy accidentally fixed Shioon's ki center? ^^


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 11, 2011)

It's possible but would be kinda stupid. Though that's honestly my second preferred resolution to this fight.


----------



## Kirath (Mar 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> It's possible but would be kinda stupid. Though that's honestly my second preferred resolution to this fight.



It's not like Shioon could win, even if he had his powers from part 1 back. But his enemy seems to be rather arrogant, maybe he'll let his guard down and Shioon will be able to land a lucky Spirit Breaking Strike with his powers back.

But to be honest, I think that the Sunwoo Clan will interfere.


----------



## HInch (Mar 11, 2011)

I REALLY need to read the second part now. This is getting silly. Where's the best online reader for up-to-date chapter releases?


----------



## Kool-Aid (Mar 11, 2011)

i liked this chapter, although the finger banger kid makes me rage, i like to see shioon take the hits, get up and surprise everyone by it.

that was one of the things i really liked about part 1

now the new cast is finally seeing the spirit of Goomoonryong's disciple that won over everyone in part he faced. 

*@HInch* - finds himself unable to reach.


----------



## Face (Mar 11, 2011)

I think that the girl who wants Shioon dead will suddenly have a change of heart. She'll probably stop Ji Gun from killing Shioon.


----------



## HInch (Mar 11, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> i liked this chapter, although the finger banger kid makes me rage, i like to see shioon take the hits, get up and surprise everyone by it.
> 
> that was one of the things i really liked about part 1
> 
> ...



Cheers Kool. I'll report in with how I've seen it later, from the perspective of a major part I fan.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 11, 2011)

The way the author goes about this is superb, you also have to remember Shioon's potential. He was performing school master abilities in a few days of learning, though without his ki he cannot perform them. He was reaching the upper echelons of the Murim in only a month? Most likely why he was pitted against only the elites and shot down very quickly. 

Hopefully, after this fight someone will know some secret healing technique to restore the ki center. If they manage to do it, then they'll truly see what he's made of because Shioon is more of a berserker than a tank, the epitome of a glass cannon. He was actually physically weaker in Part 1 than he is right now.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 11, 2011)

Chapter 20 in english is out, by the same guys who translated it last time...


----------



## Hitokage (Mar 11, 2011)

I wish there was more to this story... NOW.

i'm dying to see some more bamf moments... I feel like the breaker universe is well deserving of several gaiden's

sadly, the author and artist make money through weekly serialization...


----------



## Mozu (Mar 11, 2011)

Yoo Ji-Gun has been growing on my lately. All the creepy and scary faces he made this chapter just made me like him more.  He should be himself more often since it's more interesting than the cat routine. 

Shioon always has my love first, of course. Even if every bone in his body is broken, he'll still keep getting back up. Break Yoo's fingers and I don't see that happening.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 11, 2011)

If he ever broke Ji-Gun's fingers he'd probably take a pencil and use it like a knife


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 12, 2011)

The Breaker is becoming more awesome again.

Sure, his chi-center is destroyed, however, due to the medicine he took, his whole BODY creates chi at a huge rate, so even without a center, a true center, he haves what's essentially a million TINY chi centers.

As soon as he realizes this, pretty boy is screwed.


----------



## HInch (Mar 12, 2011)

I had originally heard poor reviews of the second part and been hesitant to get into it straight away. However, after catching back up I have to see that I am just as engrossed in it as I ever was. Stupid kid (as I lovingly refer to him) is even keeping me emotionally invested enough to not miss goomoonryong too much. 

Finger sword boy needs a good pasting, too.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 12, 2011)

Fucking awesome chapter. BREAK HIS FINGER SHIOON.


----------



## Mozu (Mar 12, 2011)

There's a metaphor in there somewhere methinks.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 12, 2011)

AND SNAP HIS COCK OFF TOO.


----------



## Face (Mar 12, 2011)

Blinky said:


> AND SNAP HIS COCK OFF TOO.



:rofl



10ch


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 12, 2011)

Mozu said:


> There's a metaphor in there somewhere methinks.



Well, Shioon _is_ getting finger-fucked so far


----------



## HInch (Mar 12, 2011)

Blinky said:


> AND SNAP HIS COCK OFF TOO.



New thread title right there.

"[The Breaker: New Waves] AND SNAP HIS COCK OFF TOO."


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 12, 2011)

honestly i just want to see shioon keep tanking and the guy raging more and more. then after everything shioon stands up, and has a huge grin on his face and says "trololololol"

pretty boy will be like: FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Dante10 (Mar 13, 2011)

Pretty boy seems like the type of guy that can't take a punch too well. Something tells me when he gets hit he's gonna fold like a wallet.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 13, 2011)

Caught up on _The Breaker_ and _New Waves_.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shiho ;_; The death flags were too many.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 13, 2011)

Finally caught up! Part 2 is severely lacking Saehee and troll man.  Not really sure how I feel about it, though. It certainly doesn't feel the same without Chunwoo anymore.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 13, 2011)

Kangsung was my favourite villain, personally. He's not much of a villain though. =p


----------



## The Doctor (Mar 13, 2011)

this blond ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is annoying


----------



## dream (Mar 14, 2011)

It'll be all the better when someone whips his ass around.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 14, 2011)

He is just the cool guy who has no charm...we need someone breaking him some ribs and his nose


----------



## zapman (Mar 14, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Caught up on _The Breaker_ and _New Waves_.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



please don't bring that up, i had finally forgotten


----------



## Face (Mar 14, 2011)

I just hope he does it next chapter because I can't take it anymore. KICK HIS A** SHIOON.


----------



## dream (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a feeling that the mysterious doctor might arrive.


----------



## HInch (Mar 14, 2011)

A huge part of me wants to see Goomoonryong just come back and destroy every ounce of blonde 'tards being, but that'd just stunt the development storyline.

Still, it'd be hilarious.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 14, 2011)

I reckon the rate of Shioon's growth will go off the scales after this fight..

Ji-Gun is likeable but annoying at the same time..


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 18, 2011)

It's out!:



Damn, ANOTHER cliffhanger? And just as it was starting to get promising...

At least, Finger-boy _may_ be getting a bit worried now, heh...


----------



## dream (Mar 18, 2011)

Need a translation fast. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm guessing that Shioon will manage to hit boy wonder in the next chapter.


----------



## WraithX959 (Mar 18, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Need a translation fast.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



He better


----------



## Mozu (Mar 18, 2011)

So just a lot of text and Shioon getting up like he always does. Still, kid is getting a beating... which only makes Ji-Gun more excited. Jeon and Kamaro just can't be subtle.  

Sera needs to get her yandere hands off of Jinie before I smack some emotion onto her bitchface.


----------



## dream (Mar 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I am wondering why Shioon recalled NAD, the new head, and his male lover.


----------



## zapman (Mar 18, 2011)

Mozu said:


> Sera needs to get her yandere hands off of Jinie before I smack some emotion onto her bitchface.



lol this

*Spoiler*: __ 




so yet another chapter of shioon getting a beatdown :S hopefully next chapter we have some development


----------



## zapman (Mar 18, 2011)

off topic because im not gonna bump the Veritas thread.

But i just finished that because i saw it recommended here was pretty awesome except the rushed ending  need more

So any others manwha/manga like these 2?


----------



## Face (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow. A whole lot of nothing happened in this chapter. Kind of disappointing. Hopefully next week he actually lands a hit on Ji Gun.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 18, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering why Shioon recalled NAD, the new head, and his male lover.



He's probably thinking that fingerswordguy is weaker than all those other guys.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 18, 2011)

well, i've just caught up with part 2, fucking awesome!


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 18, 2011)

Isn't chapter 21 supposed to come out this week/soon?


----------



## Kool-Aid (Mar 18, 2011)

lol i love it when people rage at shioon for getting back up.

sucks that it's another cliffhanger, but looks like it will be a good chapter.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 18, 2011)

Smile-dude isn't even using a sword yet
There will be many rematches


----------



## dream (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't even want to imagine how strong he will be with a sword.


----------



## Mozu (Mar 18, 2011)

Isn't his pointing The Finger a sign that he's about to use his sword? That's what I got from the set up--he's going to try and finish him.


----------



## hehey (Mar 18, 2011)

A-Team released chap 21

So his technique is a fake?, i guess that explains why he hasnt cut him into pieces, taht aint no sword, tahts just poking shit with a finger.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Mar 18, 2011)

great chapter. 

so, even though we were left with a cliffhanger we have a hint to how shioon might win.

what if kwon ends up saving him

that would be a twist


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 18, 2011)

Shioon is going to own him.


----------



## Ender (Mar 18, 2011)

its over next chap  totally over  and i agree w/Shioon. that dude aint strong


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2011)

This was an excellent chapter.  Why do I feel as if finger guy might become an ally of Shioon later down the road?


----------



## WraithX959 (Mar 19, 2011)

Pretty boy's face is about to get rearranged.


----------



## Mozu (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't exactly agree with grouping Sochoon together with NAD or Kangsung, though. He did beat the hell out of Shioon to prove how 'strong' he was... though he did concede defeat in the end, so maybe his honorable attributes are what make him different from Ji-Gun. 

And what a joke. Ji-Gun now reminds me of that guy that got surgery in the beginning of Breaker in order to use Iron Fist against Chunwoo.  And being compared to that guy is no compliment. I'm looking forward to seeing Shioon break his face, finger, anything next chapter. :33


----------



## Kirath (Mar 19, 2011)

Shioon's eye will break his finger!


----------



## Indignant Guile (Mar 19, 2011)

just read some of part 1...the first fight was the best..it is pretty awesome...coincidentally it is the only fight I think goomryong gets any injuries from.


----------



## Detective (Mar 19, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> Pretty boy's face is about to get rearranged.



I sense Chapter 41 Pg. 28 Part II incoming.


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2011)

Indignant Guile said:


> just read some of part 1...the first fight was the best..it is pretty awesome...coincidentally it is the only fight I think goomryong gets any injuries from.



You are right about that.  Goomryong's fight with the Head did have him taking hits but there was no lasting damage.


----------



## Face (Mar 19, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> great chapter.
> 
> so, even though we were left with a cliffhanger we have a hint to how shioon might win.
> 
> ...



You might be right. Either that or Shioon knocks him out. Now that his movements have slowed down it should be easier.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 19, 2011)

Ji-Gun seems like the kind of guy who will go down in a couple hits.


----------



## Face (Mar 19, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> Ji-Gun seems like the kind of guy who will go down in a couple hits.



I expect a single hit would take him out. Shioon usually hits very hard. This was especially true when he could use the Breaking Spirit Punch thingy.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 19, 2011)

Pretty funny that he actually tanked him to the point he's getting tired. 

I can't seriously see Ji-Gun being a match for Sochun without a sword. Sochun wasn't even remotely tired after smacking Shioon all over that street. Yet this guy is showing signs of slowing down due to fatigue already? 

Either Shioon greatly raised his durability and pain threshold with the training, or Ji-Gun is what we'd like to call a Glass Cannon. That Elders mention of him using Finger Sword for a short time only adds to the belief...


----------



## Locksmith (Mar 19, 2011)

Shioon has already won the mental aspect of the battle.  Ji-Gun actually looks pretty desperate on the last panel.

Physically, Shioon could break Ji-Gun's finger accidentally or intentionally.  It looked like Ji-Gun may have already lost the ability to use it effectively.  I think it would be interesting, since Shioon can see his movements, to have him smack Ji-Gun every time he tried to attack.  I don't think Shioon currently has the power for a one hit KO, but a prolonged beat down would be more satisfying anyway.


----------



## WraithX959 (Mar 19, 2011)

Detective said:


> I sense Chapter 41 Pg. 28 Part II incoming.



Yep, and he won't be getting up like Shioon does  

This really did turn out to be quite a good chapter, you can tell that Ji-Gun is actually pretty weak because he doesn't have the sense to fear Shioon's spirit and tanking ability like Yaoi Boy(Sochoon?). Even Jinie is beginning to understand NAD spirit.


----------



## zapman (Mar 19, 2011)

yea i have a feeling next chapter is going to deliver


----------



## Guiness (Mar 19, 2011)

Shioon did the greatest thing ever by saying Jin can't even compare to the awesome Hyuk So Chun. Jin got nothing Hyuk So Chun. Also did I see Khang-Sun  I felt as though I got trolled when Shioon tried his TnJ on Chunwoo to stop the mutual clash between Khang-Sun and Chunwoo, but then I remembered that this manga is way too good for such events to occur and that we'll probably get the fight later down some time. After all Khang-Sun is now head of the Murim and Chunwoo is trying to take it down no? 

They need to show back some Hyuk So Chun. His constant love for Shioon is adorable and touching.


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2011)

> They need to show back some Hyuk So Chun. His constant love for Shioon is adorable and touching.



If he saw this fight...


----------



## Guiness (Mar 19, 2011)

He'd probably destroy that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Jin in one go.

Show them who's boss Hyuk So Chun!


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2011)

I meant that he would be even more attracted to Shioon.  Shioon is pretty much weaker than the fodder of Murium at this point and here he is making one of the up and coming prodigies nervous.


----------



## Kirath (Mar 19, 2011)

That's right, it's really cute. 

Hmm, maybe this fight is just an acceptance test for the S.U.C. :-/


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 19, 2011)

If Shioon had powers from part 1 (when he owned that huge suit with the arms) he would have wiped the floor with Ji-Gun I think.

Aka Spirit Strike, Lightning steps etc.


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2011)

Ji-Gun should still be stronger.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 19, 2011)

Ji-Gun is thought to be good enough to be a challenge to Sochun when he has a sword, Shioon wouldn't have stood a chance if he was actually trying to kill him. Maybe if Shioon keeps doing that physical training...it'd be different.


----------



## Mozu (Mar 19, 2011)

I like the point that Ji-Gun is tired from just smacking Shioon around a little while Sochoon wasn't. It's a good example of how he really isn't in the same league. Though I'm going to go ahead and assume that he'll get stronger as the series progresses, given that he's part of the New Waves. At the least, he'll gain something from this fight. 

And if Sochoon was witnessing this, Ji-Gun would be dead.  Competition won't be tolerated.


----------



## Kirath (Mar 19, 2011)

Being able to see your opponents movements is one thing, but if your body is too slow to follow, then it's worthless. (That's what Tenshinhan said to Goku during their second fight, if I remember correctly^^)


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2011)

> Though I'm going to go ahead and assume that he'll get stronger as the series progresses, given that he's part of the New Waves.



Yeah.  He really seems to be someone that will be Shioon's ally.


----------



## Mozu (Mar 19, 2011)

Shioon's talk no jutsu is 'you're a weakass pussy' and he wins them over. Every time.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 20, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I meant that he would be even more attracted to Shioon.  Shioon is pretty much weaker than the fodder of Murium at this point and here he is making one of the up and coming prodigies nervous.



Oh, don't you worry about that. When word reaches him that Shioon is back fightning - and when he sees it with his own eyes - his love for Shioon is going to soar to new heights! 

After all, the whole Murim knows that Shioon's ki-center is destroyed and thus, as far as they know, he should be a completely mundane person now, so when he truly returns to the stage, it'll be a shock to everyone!


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 20, 2011)

Shioon should say that he ate that Ilsandwhatever you call it just to shake up pretty boy a little more.


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2011)

Shioon likely doesn't even know how amazing the Ilsandwhatever was.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 25, 2011)

Chapter 22 (raw), folks!



One word: FALCON PUNCH!


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2011)

Holy shit.  Now things are really getting awesome.


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 25, 2011)

Sera and Jinie Tag-Team if these guys attack?


----------



## Mozu (Mar 25, 2011)

When you link to the new raws, could you please put your comments under a spoiler? 

Anyways, Jin-Gun's a snake  Makes sense, but I'm more interested in who the people that showed up in the masks are all about. 

And it's good to see some NAD, even if it's a flashback. I'm glad it was his instruction that seems to have helped Shioon get in the shot.


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The people in the masks are the people that Jin-Gun is with.  I want to know what Sera was saying at the end.  It would certainly reveal if she will be part of Shioon's harem.


----------



## Mozu (Mar 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



She looks sad, so I'm assuming it's more being forced into the Snake's harem. I'd cry too.


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't worry.  Shioon will wake up and say some wonderful lines and she'll fall heads over heels for him.  Then some allies shall appear and rescue those three.  
















I hope.


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 25, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The people in the masks are the people that Jin-Gun is with.  I want to know what Sera was saying at the end.  It would certainly reveal if she will be part of Shioon's harem.



*Spoiler*: __ 




Getting beat down and standing right back up works like a charm. 


Signed

 Shioon's #1 fan,

Hyuk So-Chun aka Roses.


----------



## WraithX959 (Mar 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Very interesting development, can't wait for the chapter(or the full trans).


----------



## zapman (Mar 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i think that was SUC? that came in at the end, hopefully that elder or someone from clan will turn up and teach those punks a lesson, you guys think shioon will get back up soon? maybe after jinie takes abit of a beatdown.


----------



## Mozu (Mar 25, 2011)

^


*Spoiler*: __ 



They are probably people from Sera's clan since they are wearing the same masks as the people that brought Shioon up to the building before. She did say that she had been _assigned_ the task of avenging her grandfather. The one guy throwing her the knife probably means they wants her to kill Shioon as part of that revenge.


----------



## zapman (Mar 25, 2011)

Mozu said:


> ^
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



oh yea true, that makes sense


----------



## Pastelduck (Mar 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



My Breaker: New waves has Vertas in it!!!  and I like it.  A big shout out to the playground faction.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 25, 2011)

I like where the story's going.


----------



## WraithX959 (Mar 25, 2011)

Pastelduck said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> My Breaker: New waves has Vertas in it!!!  and I like it.  A big shout out to the playground faction.



I believe you meant Yardplay Faction.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 25, 2011)

Mozu said:


> ^
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



A-team just released the chapter, and it turns out that you're basically right!


----------



## Kool-Aid (Mar 25, 2011)

i'm pretty sure someone's going  to save Shioon and Jinie now.

either that or sera is going to let them go, or help them get away.

i'm surprised jinie hasn't said anything about him being the soowoo clan head to sera


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm really hoping that Sera will help them get away. 

Shioon being revealed as the clan head would not be good.  People will capture him and use him against the clan.  Right now the clan isn't at full strength and as a result they must keep a low profile...or at least as low as such a powerful clan is capable of doing so.


----------



## Darth (Mar 25, 2011)

20 bucks says ji goon becomes a good guy later on and becomes friends with shioon.

the patterns are filling out.


----------



## Ender (Mar 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCK YEAAA!! VERITAS!!!  This is a joyous day indeed


----------



## hehey (Mar 25, 2011)

Those masks are not a reference to Veritas, its simply a korean thing.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kang Sera joining Shioon's harem :ho





*Spoiler*: __ 



THAT MAIN GUY IN THE MASK IS THE HOMELESS DOCTOR!!! I'm calling it right now.


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It could be the homeless doctor I suppose.  

But I have my doubts.  He is likely S.U.C.


----------



## Kirath (Mar 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What a coincidence, I just started reading Veritas yesterday. It's pretty nice, but while I like Shioon, I think that Gangryong is a complete asshole. I mean, wtf?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 25, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YEAAA!! VERITAS!!!  This is a joyous day indeed



Not quite, though close...:


----------



## Ender (Mar 25, 2011)

oh i know its not them but still, the homage is awesome


----------



## Mozu (Mar 25, 2011)

I doubt that Sera Noona will not try and go through with it. Even if she respects Shioon as a fighter, she has her duty to uphold. And just looking at her she comes off as the anti-thesis of Ji-Gun. She takes everything seriously. If her clan asks her to do something, just like Sochoon, she is probably going to do it. 

So, at best, I think we'll get some Jinie vs Sera next chapter. And hopefully Jinie doesn't get hurt too bad before the actual reinforcements come in. I'm thinking we might see (some of) the people that came to see Shioon in the hospital that have yet to appear: Sunwoo's elite fighters. 



hehey said:


> Those masks are not a reference to Veritas, its simply a korean thing.



Thank you. 



Eternal Fail said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## dark_himura (Mar 25, 2011)

damn i miss gmr.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 25, 2011)

Kirath said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What a coincidence, I just started reading Veritas yesterday. It's pretty nice, but while I like Shioon, I think that Gangryong is a complete asshole. I mean, wtf?



Gangryong is a fucking badass.


----------



## coriander (Mar 25, 2011)

Gangryong is *the * fcuking badass.


----------



## Mozu (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh look, this isn't the Veritas thread. :33


----------



## Kool-Aid (Mar 25, 2011)

i've never read Veritas, so i looked it up and the guy the kid wants to train him looks like Chan-Woo.

looks good i'll have to read it.

i'm starting to like the art in korean comics better than japanese ones.:33


----------



## Mozu (Mar 25, 2011)

Manhwa has it's good and it's bad just like manga. I find a lot of manhwa art to look weird, especially the girls' market, whatever they call the equivalent of shoujo. The ones targeted at the boy market aren't as bad. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lightning Tiger


----------



## WraithX959 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sera is not going to go through with it, her panties were already soaked when she walked over there to check on Shioon. I'm also pretty sure that if she decides to fight for Shioon, no one will go against her. 

I swear, no manga/manhwa hero gets the ladies(and bishies) wet like Shioon Lee.


----------



## Kirath (Mar 25, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> i've never read Veritas, so i looked it up and the guy the kid wants to train him looks like Chan-Woo.
> 
> looks good i'll have to read it.
> 
> i'm starting to like the art in korean comics better than japanese ones.:33




*Spoiler*: __ 



I just want to warn you that the ending is a fucking letdown. There was supposed to be a Part II, but since there is no sign of that happening it's just a open ending, that feels like a big FU to the reader. Damn, that's as unsatisfying as it can possibly get...


----------



## Goom (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree that a lot of manwhas have really good art.  I particularly like the artist who made unbalancexunbalance.  I have read all of that guys work.


----------



## zapman (Mar 25, 2011)

What are you guys talking about? I'm missing this chapters connection with Veritas, and i just recently read it too lol, unless u mean that one guy who wore the mask.

I guess ive read to many manga/manwha lately


----------



## Ender (Mar 25, 2011)

yes, those masks r similar to the one in veritas


----------



## Kirath (Mar 25, 2011)

btw, what's up with swords like this that look like they are made of thin, elastic metal? I've seen them in martial arts movies before, but they look rather cheap and dull.


----------



## Mozu (Mar 25, 2011)

You mean short sword? I didn't think Ji-Gun's looked like anything special, but I'm not too into sword types.


----------



## Tracespeck (Mar 25, 2011)

Kirath said:


> btw, what's up with swords like this that look like they are made of thin, elastic metal? I've seen them in martial arts movies before, but they look rather cheap and dull.



He can put ki in it to make it much stronger.  Without ki it would be like you said, weak.  However, any sort of blade would be useful against an unarmed opponent and his sword folds up and allows him to have it anywhere unlike a typical sword.


----------



## WraithX959 (Mar 26, 2011)

Kirath said:


> btw, what's up with swords like this that look like they are made of thin, elastic metal? I've seen them in martial arts movies before, but they look rather cheap and dull.





Chinese double-edged straight sword, often used in martial arts films. If you've seen "Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon", then you should know this weapon. FYI, most of these types of swords aren't meant for actual combat. They're mainly used for form practicing and marital arts competition, although they are still quite deadly in the right hands.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 26, 2011)

coriander said:


> Gangryong is *the * fucking badass.



This 

Up until now i haven't been feeling that good a vibe from new waves, Shioon seems to be holding his own, i just wish that his master hadn't broken his ki center. Shioon should be able to own that fair haired shit without much trouble. But i guess now instead of rising quickly as he did before he's got to do it slowly.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 26, 2011)

zapman said:


> What are you guys talking about? I'm missing this chapters connection with Veritas, and i just recently read it too lol, unless u mean that one guy who wore the mask.
> 
> I guess ive read to many manga/manwha lately



Chun Guesong

On to Breaker stuff!! Okay, I don't really think the homeless doctor is that guy, it seems strange... He definitely didn't sound malicious when they introduced, even though he was mysterious.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm finding this part 2 really boring. The pacing is slow and the storyline is too much predictable. This is a weak shadow of what part 1 was.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2011)

I found Part 1 to be slow in the beginning as well.  It wasn't until the mid twenties that it began to pick up its pace.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Mar 26, 2011)

are the names of the martial arts in the breaker and veritas based off names of korean martial arts?


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2011)

There may be some similarities but most likely have no relation to actual martial art names.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 26, 2011)

Bubi said:


> I'm finding this part 2 really boring. The pacing is slow and the storyline is too much predictable. This is a weak shadow of what part 1 was.



Yeah, I understand you. However, don't call it for the manga yet.

Anytime Chunwoo is in a chap, that chap becomes win for some reason. Why is that? 

Shioon without a ki-center is gay though. They need to show some Hyuk So Chun.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 27, 2011)

wonder if there is any way for his ki center to be fixed. i think the doctor will find a way.  i liked part 2 so far little slow but not bad.


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2011)

His ki center will definitely be fixed unless the author wants Shioon to start using ki attacks without a ki center.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 27, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> i've never read Veritas, so i looked it up and the guy the kid wants to train him looks like Chan-Woo.
> 
> looks good i'll have to read it.
> 
> i'm starting to like the art in korean comics better than japanese ones.:33



Veritas is amazing.

I highly recommend it.



Eternal Fail said:


> His ki center will definitely be fixed unless the author wants Shioon to start using ki attacks without a ki center.



This^

And that'd be silly =P


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 27, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Veritas is amazing.
> And that'd be silly =P



Shioon using ki without a kicenter would be silly?


----------



## Hitokage (Mar 27, 2011)

I believe that Shioon's broken Ki center, but ki filled body, will allow him to have extensive fight scenes. It seems to me that the strength of his ki (unfocused) increases his base strength (according to 9AD). Thus, his attacks do damage to his opponents, and his stamina/defensive use of ki is limited as well. What we effectively have is a protagonist who is able to take a huge amount of punishment and deal very satisfying blows to his enemies-- without killing them. Imagine that Shioon could still focus his ki into the soul crushing strike... we'd have no enemies remaining except top-tier murim.

Yes, Shioon can no longer wtfpwn anyone with a lucky punch. Yes, Shioon can no longer execute the ki-buffed footwork. However, Shioon can STILL take a pounding and keep going. With his physical state increasing to match his inner (but unfocused) ki, he is/will be able to damage anyone with a standard attack. This creates an atmosphere in the story of hardwork and determination, as opposed to using his gifted ki from the magic pill to one-shot 'genius' level murim of the 'new wave'.


----------



## Kirath (Mar 27, 2011)

Hitokage said:


> I believe that Shioon's broken Ki center, but ki filled body, will allow him to have extensive fight scenes. It seems to me that the strength of his ki (unfocused) increases his base strength (according to 9AD). Thus, his attacks do damage to his opponents, and his stamina/defensive use of ki is limited as well. What we effectively have is a protagonist who is able to take a huge amount of punishment and deal very satisfying blows to his enemies-- without killing them. Imagine that Shioon could still focus his ki into the soul crushing strike... we'd have no enemies remaining except top-tier murim.
> 
> Yes, Shioon can no longer wtfpwn anyone with a lucky punch. Yes, Shioon can no longer execute the ki-buffed footwork. However, Shioon can STILL take a pounding and keep going. With his physical state increasing to match his inner (but unfocused) ki, he is/will be able to damage anyone with a standard attack. This creates an atmosphere in the story of hardwork and determination, as opposed to using his gifted ki from the magic pill to one-shot 'genius' level murim of the 'new wave'.



But that means, that he won't use a single ability and that's just meh.


----------



## The Doctor (Mar 27, 2011)

the only thing that matters is that the annoying ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) got punched
i needed to see that


----------



## Kool-Aid (Mar 27, 2011)

does anyone know where to buy the volumes of part 1 and if there are any of 2?


----------



## Wrath (Mar 27, 2011)

Kirath said:


> But that means, that he won't use a single ability and that's just meh.


The way I see it, this fight proved that Shioon doesn't need his powers to actually fight. But now that he's done so, there's no reason for him not to get them back. He doesn't have anything else to prove.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 27, 2011)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Shioon using ki without a kicenter would be silly?



Yes =PP


----------



## Locksmith (Mar 31, 2011)

I think Shioon will get his Ki center repaired, but not until he has maxed out his current potential and needs a power upgrade.


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2011)

Locksmith said:


> I think Shioon will get his Ki center repaired, but not until he has maxed out his current potential and needs a power upgrade.



He needs a power upgrade right now.  

All he has going for him right now is tanking an insane amount of damage.

Shioon couldn't even react until his opponent got tired.  Ji-Gun would have killed him if he used a sword from the beginning.


----------



## Locksmith (Mar 31, 2011)

So far Shioon has had one fight after a week of training, which was showing results.  He shouldn't have his Ki center repaired until we see how far he can go with his current limitations.

In the first series he made the practically instant jump from wimp to badass.  New Waves is basically a reset for him.  This time we should see him do some work to climb the ladder to the top.


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2011)

> This time we should see him do some work to climb the ladder to the top.



I much rather liked it when Shioon was learning new techniques as easy as breathing.  

Do note that even after months of training he wasn't exactly anywhere near being a top tier.  I doubt that he could have beaten a serious Ji-Gun.


----------



## Mozu (Mar 31, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I much rather liked it when Shioon was learning new techniques as easy as breathing.
> 
> Do note that even after months of training he wasn't exactly anywhere near being a top tier.  I doubt that he could have beaten a serious Ji-Gun.



Shioon had only been learning things from Chunwoo for one month when he went against Sochoon. Chunwoo's own words. 

If he still had his ki-center, Ji-Gun would not have messed him up half as badly, and probably been badly beat up himself, if not properly defeated. Ji-Gun admitted that Shioon was ready to die. The implication was that Shioon's focus and his weren't the same, especially after he admitted that he's never serious to Sera Noona. The snake always finds a way to escape. He wasn't putting his life on the line in this fight. If he had to face a Shioon at full strength, he would have probably forfeit (since Shioon wouldn't kill him anyways). 

However, Ji-Gun admitted he lost the fight anyways. So the point of Shioon with or without a ki-center is moot. People recognize that Shioon's spirit is stronger than theirs and that's enough for them to acknowledge him.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 1, 2011)

The chapter's out at Daum!:



Sooo...


*Spoiler*: __ 



BOTH a change of mind from Sera AND the Cavalry coming?


----------



## dream (Apr 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I knew that Sera would change her mind.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dat Shioon magic prevails once again!


----------



## Mozu (Apr 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'll await to hear/read Sera's reasons for not going through with it. And I had high expectations for her. Ah well. 

I could watch Jinie fight for the rest of my life. Let's just let her take over the mahwa. 

New guy looks interesting.


----------



## zapman (Apr 1, 2011)

All i can say is

Jinie is so hot this chapter.. damn


----------



## Face (Apr 1, 2011)

I wonder who the new guy is?
By the end of this manga every single lady will have fallen in love with Shioon.


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 1, 2011)

gasp...


----------



## HInch (Apr 1, 2011)

Little player. Love it.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 1, 2011)

i wonder if the new guy is part of the soowoo clan, or if Jinie knew him and asked him to come help.


----------



## dream (Apr 1, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> i wonder if the new guy is part of the soowoo clan, or if Jinie knew him and asked him to come help.



He is I believe.  We see a glimpse of him earlier.

Then unmasked Ichigo tanks it


----------



## Ender (Apr 1, 2011)

so many  shots....


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 1, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> He is I believe.  We see a glimpse of him earlier.
> 
> Link removed



oh, good call


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 1, 2011)

new chapter out soon?


----------



## dream (Apr 1, 2011)

Hopefully sometime today and if not then tomorrow unless A-Team gets lazy.


----------



## Ender (Apr 1, 2011)

they're only on chap 72  wat happened to the rest of em


----------



## dream (Apr 1, 2011)

Part 1 only has 72 chapters.  

New Waves has a separate section.

Link removed


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 2, 2011)

Mangacurse has released chapter 23.

Jinnie really lets he mouth/impulsiveness get ahead of her, doesn't she?


----------



## zapman (Apr 2, 2011)

interesting chapter, this new sun-woo clan guy seems strong.

there pretty out numbered tho, wonder if there gonna fight it out or will there be another interruption.

wake up shioon


----------



## Ceria (Apr 2, 2011)

Jinnie showed her goods twice, but they were covered up by shadows, 

The sequel is somewhat exciting but i think the chapters are too short to make it seem like there's any serious progression. 

It's obvious whatever his master did to Shioon it wasn't enough to remove his powers, i think it's time he healed completely and went back to being badass again.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 2, 2011)

So will Sera officially jump on the Shioon bandwagon or is she just avoiding getting into a fight with the Sun-Woo Clan?


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> So will Sera officially jump on the Shioon bandwagon or is she just avoiding getting into a fight with the Sun-Woo Clan?



She is firmly entrenched in the Shioon bandwagon.


----------



## Crackers (Apr 2, 2011)

Jinie wasn't very bright wasn't very bright in admitting Shioon was the new head for the Sunwoo clan, was she. Could have just left it as, "he's involved with Sun-woo," but nooo. 

And I feel pretty awful for Shioon being the outlet of frustration for so many fuckwads.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 2, 2011)

good chapter he needs to get his injuries healed to be able to fight better on his own.


----------



## Ceria (Apr 2, 2011)

Crackers said:


> Jinie wasn't very bright wasn't very bright in admitting Shioon was the new head for the Sunwoo clan, was she. Could have just left it as, "he's involved with Sun-woo," but nooo.
> 
> And I feel pretty awful for Shioon being the outlet of frustration for so many fuckwads.



They're pussies, and they can't hit the dragon so they try to take it out on shioon, completely missing the point of him being dismissed as the disciple of the dragon. it's a plot device that's getting kind of old.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 2, 2011)

Crackers said:


> Jinie wasn't very bright wasn't very bright in admitting Shioon was the new head for the Sunwoo clan, was she. Could have just left it as, "he's involved with Sun-woo," but nooo.



Her grandfather is going to go spare  . All the trouble he went though to ensure that Shioon being the new head remained a secret AND his more recent efforts to (apparently) ensure that Shioon dies by his enemies hands will be all wasted when this is over with .



Crackers said:


> And I feel pretty awful for Shioon being the outlet of frustration for so many fuckwads.



Don't worry - there'll probably be plenty more of those to come


----------



## Drakor (Apr 2, 2011)

Ceria said:


> They're pussies, and they can't hit the dragon so they try to take it out on shioon, completely missing the point of him being dismissed as the disciple of the dragon. it's a plot device that's getting kind of old.


Well its something done quite a lot in real life as well, someones too good at fighting/holds a high position of authority for someone else to handle so they go after the next best thing, there friends or relatives. 

He was just unfortunate to have his ki center wrecked, if Goomoonryong knew about this he'd probably crush every one of them like insects and since he doesn't, its free reign of vengeance.


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2011)

Goomoonryong probably knows a bit about the situation.  I believe that he is expecting the Sunwoo clan to keep him safe.


----------



## Locksmith (Apr 2, 2011)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Her grandfather is going to go spare  . All the trouble he went though to ensure that Shioon being the new head remained a secret AND his more recent efforts to (apparently) ensure that Shioon dies by his enemies hands will be all wasted when this is over with .



I don't think Elder Kwon wants Shioon dead.  He wants him to be a pliable puppet utterly dependent on the clan.  He probably thinks that the match will probably end with Shioon having the crap kicked out of him, which happened, but alive based on his thought of "Don't hate me, brat," after he stopped Elder Jeon from coming to his rescue.  It's possible that, if he sent the new guy, that he wanted to wait until Shioon had reached maximum survivable damage before stopping things whereas Jeon would have stepped in as soon as he arrived.  Unfortuneately for Kwon, he has misread Shioon's character and he likely isn't fully up to speed on Shioon's recuperative powers since Jeon couldn't reach him after the visit to the homeless doctor.  Shioon should come out of this encounter just as stubborn as ever.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 2, 2011)

i'm just waiting for kwon to become a shioon fanboy.


----------



## Crackers (Apr 2, 2011)

> They're pussies, and they can't hit the dragon so they try to take it out on shioon, completely missing the point of him being dismissed as the disciple of the dragon. it's a plot device that's getting kind of old.


Exactly. And the fact that they're trying to take advantage of the situation when Shioon is at such a disadvantage with his ki-center "completely damaged"... I know the author has better characterization skills than _that_. 



DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Her grandfather is going to go spare  . All the trouble he went though to ensure that Shioon being the new head remained a secret AND his more recent efforts to (apparently) ensure that Shioon dies by his enemies hands will be all wasted when this is over with .


Elders don't want him dead, they just want him emotionally crushed like he was at the start of the series so that they can trust him to act on their whims. They should have done some more thorough research, though. 

Also, super disappointed at the lack of Saehee so far. Would like to see more of her. Miss her abounding cuteness so much.  

Yes, artist, give Jinie a run for her money... :ho


----------



## Hitokage (Apr 2, 2011)

This just in. Shioon is the first Saiyan in this manwha. After defeating Ji-gun and sleeping, he will eat an entire buffet and be able to fight on par with Jinnie.

Okay, maybe not that drastic, but Saiyan's do improve relative to near death experiences and possess insane recovery rates.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 2, 2011)

Jinnie is so fucking hot. Dat ass. 

I think after this whole fight is settled with, Shioon is going straight to the homeless doctor to get his ki center repaired.


----------



## Tangible (Apr 2, 2011)

Ehhh. He just got his ki channels destroyed. Dunno if I want to read part two. :\

Someone motivate me

edit: Maybe he will be a badass like Honse.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 2, 2011)

Locksmith said:


> I don't think Elder Kwon wants Shioon dead.  He wants him to be a pliable puppet utterly dependent on the clan.  He probably thinks that the match will probably end with Shioon having the crap kicked out of him, which happened, but alive based on his thought of "Don't hate me, brat," after he stopped Elder Jeon from coming to his rescue.  It's possible that, if he sent the new guy, that he wanted to wait until Shioon had reached maximum survivable damage before stopping things whereas Jeon would have stepped in as soon as he arrived.  Unfortuneately for Kwon, he has misread Shioon's character and he likely isn't fully up to speed on Shioon's recuperative powers since Jeon couldn't reach him after the visit to the homeless doctor.  Shioon should come out of this encounter just as stubborn as ever.



Eh, I don't know about not wanting him to die. I mean, his opponent was an elite, Ji-Gun, you know? Someone who could easily have killed him, a non-Murim? And especially in the light of him stopping Jeong from making a move to save Shioon, it really makes me think that his goal this time around was really for Shioon to die, so that a new, more compliant head could be selected. But we'll have to wait for seeing what Elder Kwon's reaction will be to be certain. You're right that he has basically misrtead Shioon though and that Shioon will be back to his old self after this is over 



Crackers said:


> Elders don't want him dead, they just want him emotionally crushed like he was at the start of the series so that they can trust him to act on their whims. They should have done some more thorough research, though.



See above. I'm not certain yet that Elder Kwon did NOT decide to abandon Ahioon this time around. We'll see next week - or the one after that, more likely...



Crackers said:


> Also, super disappointed at the lack of Saehee so far. Would like to see more of her. Miss her abounding cuteness so much.



Not me. She certainly has her cute menents, but she's an airhead I can live without in this manhwa  .


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 2, 2011)

Tangible said:


> Ehhh. He just got his ki channels destroyed. Dunno if I want to read part two. :\
> 
> Someone motivate me
> 
> edit: Maybe he will be a badass like Honse.



Wait like 10-15 more chapters and start, he'll probably have it restored by then.


----------



## Kirath (Apr 2, 2011)

Hitokage said:


> This just in. Shioon is the first Saiyan in this manwha. After defeating Ji-gun and sleeping, he will eat an entire buffet and be able to fight on par with Jinnie.
> 
> Okay, maybe not that drastic, but Saiyan's do improve relative to near death experiences and possess insane recovery rates.



The strength gained through near death experiences varied vastly.^^

I want Shioon to be able to use some moves, just normal punches aren't that bad, but nothing really special either, since he didn't really have normal martial arts training.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 2, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> Jinnie is so fucking hot. Dat ass.
> 
> I think after this whole fight is settled with, Shioon is going straight to the homeless doctor to get his ki center repaired.



i agree she is very hot better i also think the dr will be the one to heal him


----------



## Crackers (Apr 2, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> I think after this whole fight is settled with, Shioon is going straight to the homeless doctor to get his ki center repaired.


I'm hoping so. Though I wouldn't really mind watching Shioon study more of the basics of the Sun-woo clan's fighting style. 



DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Not me. She certainly has her cute menents, but she's an airhead I can live without in this manhwa  .


Personally, I find Jinie to be more of an airhead. She really made me headdesk reading the latest chapter. Saehee is just ignorant. She doesn't know about the double life Shioon has been living, and it's nice to see her appear as a reminder of who he is, where he came from, and what he originally wanted to accomplis--

Oh, who am I kidding. I just think she's hot.


----------



## Mozu (Apr 2, 2011)

I wonder how long Shioon needs to sleep before his strength replenishes... 30 mins? 

Sera looks like a cold woman, but it's interesting, and relieving, to learn that she is a kind of pacifist/rationalist. The yan-type can become annoying after a while. I like a girl that's 'studious,' it doesn't mean you're weak.  It's interesting to learn Ji-Gun was supposed to initially take out revenge on Goomoonryong but refused. Can't help but wonder if he thought Goomoonryong was right in killing that person/Sera's grandfather... or more probably he just doesn't care or want to be killed by NAD. 

I wonder if this means Sera and Ji-Gun are from the same clan. It wasn't very clear whether they are from what the masked guy was saying, but that's what we're left to assume. 

Jinie  ... did she really have to blurt out that Shioon was the new Head? I guess the information had to get out at some point or another, but just throwing it out there due to panic isn't the best idea. Good thing Gang is there to help her, since she kicked a guy in the face and didn't do much damage...


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 3, 2011)

Crackers said:


> Personally, I find Jinie to be more of an airhead. She really made me headdesk reading the latest chapter. Saehee is just ignorant. She doesn't know about the double life Shioon has been living, and it's nice to see her appear as a reminder of who he is, where he came from, and what he originally wanted to accomplis--
> 
> Oh, who am I kidding. I just think she's hot.





Jinnie is just implusive. Saehee, though, doesn't have that impressive a record though.  Judging people fromt h eoutside too easily (I mean, for heavens's ake, she even though Changho & co were trying to be _friends_ with Shioon once  ). Plus, she _knows_ that somthing strange is going around Shioon... but never bothers to ask what it's about  . And so forth... Yeah, I'm not impressed by Saehee, though she has her cute moments, yeah.



Mozu said:


> Jinie  ... did she really have to blurt out that Shioon was the new Head? I guess the information had to get out at some point or another, but just throwing it out there due to panic isn't the best idea.



Heh, she did really get ahead of herself there. Heh, back in chapter 4, Jinnie was lamenting how crazy it was that the Sunwoo clan's getting a head who can't do any martial arts, but it appears that she has already forgotten this  .



Mozu said:


> Good thing Gang is there to help her, since she kicked a guy in the face and didn't do much damage...



That blow migh've just a warning, though. After all, she didn't follow up on her attack, so... Regardless, it'll be interesting to see just how strong the new guy is. Now we just have to wonder how long this fight'll last - one chapter? Two...?


----------



## Kirath (Apr 3, 2011)

Wasn't it said, that Jinie is among the top 5 of the Sunwoo clan? Because it didn't seem this way yet. :-/

But I like her way more than Saehee, who is just a a weak spot and burden for Shioon.


----------



## Tangible (Apr 3, 2011)

Just caught up completely.

Shioon needs to get his ki center restored to save this series. The pace has picked up in the last few chapters, but Idk if I can stomach the "I WILL FIGHT FOREVER BUT I SUCK AND PEOPLE FEEL BAD FOR ME SO THEY WITHDRAW" stuff anymore.

With the introduction of the new wave of master-level kids, he is going to need to get his shit together.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 3, 2011)

Ironically, the only person to feel bad for him that tried to fight him was Ji Gun. Sera couldn't give two shits about it, and is only trying to prevent engaging with the Sunwoo clan.

Yea, Jinie may be one of the top of her clan but I think it may scale drastically if shes so sure she'll survive with Gangha it could be like Pokemon...shes a 64 and hes a 81.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 3, 2011)

Does anyone else think Changho is going to come back at some point? Or has he been dealt with for good?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 3, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> Does anyone else think Changho is going to come back at some point? Or has he been dealt with for good?



Eh, seems fairly unlikely that he's going to return. He  has a face-reconstruction to undergo, for example  . Though it's interesting to note that he was only suspended, not expelled, so there's room for his return. Though I don't see much of a point with it.. Would be funny to see him return and try to hit on Jinnie, only to get kicked in the ham and eggs for it 

Bottom line is though: what point would his return serve? Shioon has already shown him that he's no longer the same kid he used to push around, and after that last punch he should know that it's suicide to try and go after Shioon - or Saehee for that matter. Unless he starts learning martial arts and becomes a low-level grunt that current Shioon would have some trouble handling, he'd just be a mere annoyance or a suicidal bastard who'll try to kill Saehee or something like that...


----------



## Mozu (Apr 4, 2011)

Actually, I would welcome Changho's return. He makes for a good non-Murim antagonist. Shioon doesn't consider himself part of Murim and keeping ties to his civilian background, even if it's his past of being bullied (which Sera herself brought up), helps to remind us of his small beginnings. 

Also, Changho has got to be very very pissed right about now. If he decided to get some sort of revenge on Shioon still, which is a big theme in this manhwa for many characters, then it would be fitting to have him return.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 4, 2011)

Changho seems like the type of character who will just keep pissing people off until he keels over for good.


----------



## dream (Apr 4, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> Changho seems like the type of character who will just keep pissing people off until he keels over for good.



I agree.  Every moment that I had to see him made my interest, in the manga, temporarily drop.  The author really exaggerated his qualities as a bully.  I have never heard of a bully like Changho.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 4, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I agree.  Every moment that I had to see him made my interest, in the manga, temporarily drop.  The author really exaggerated his qualities as a bully.  I have never heard of a bully like Changho.


You never heard of a bully who beat on a weaker person, tried to take the girl his victim likes, act all friendly with the victim infront of authority to not get in trouble or take their money? 

I can understand you not hearing of or seeing a bully trying to get with his victims girlfriend but the rest?


----------



## Mozu (Apr 4, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I agree.  Every moment that I had to see him made my interest, in the manga, temporarily drop.  The author really exaggerated his qualities as a bully.  I have never heard of a bully like Changho.



You've never heard of a heartless, egotistical, maniacal bastard that likes to torture people weaker than him? I find them running around in abundance. Most authors usually don't keep the school bully around though unless that's the main setting for the story. Shioon's school isn't normal, though, unless the author changed that plot point. If he hasn't, we'll keep returning there and inevitably run into familiar, if unpleasant, faces. 

Bully is too weak a word for what Changho is. He's a desperate figure of pure violence and hatred. He'll beget nothing but that until it kills him one way or another. I don't see him having any redemption.


----------



## dream (Apr 4, 2011)

Drakor said:


> You never heard of a bully who beat on a weaker person, tried to take the girl his victim likes, act all friendly with the victim infront of authority to not get in trouble or take their money?
> 
> I can understand you not hearing of or seeing a bully trying to get with his victims girlfriend but the rest?



I've heard of those bullies, but I've never heard of one you went went so far as attempting to do this though.

This guy was far too exaggerated for a high school bully.


----------



## Mozu (Apr 4, 2011)

Now I know you're just trollin


----------



## Drakor (Apr 4, 2011)

He was basically threatening her with violence if she snitched on him. "You come with me, we do our thing, you tell on me I hurt your boyfriend" type deal. In other words she was saying those things not realizing her situation, like a kid with asthma & hypoglycemia threatening to call the cops if they don't leave them alone despite being trapped in an ally with no way of help. 

I think it'd be interesting if he was a relative of someone in the Murim though. Maybe got hospitalized and needed a huge expensive reconstructive surgery to live from that punch, and the family member doesn't know Changho was such a bully and decided to take revenge on Shioon for it.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 4, 2011)

Hmm, that A-team has released their version of the chapter seems to have gone largely unnoticed  .

Anyway, we should now have at least two more chapters left of this fight. After that? That's anyone's guess, though I'd expect that we'll get:

1. An Awesome Moment Of Crowning as Shioon is offically made the leader of the Sunwoo clan.

2. A shitstorm hitting the murim as news get out that Shioon is the Sunwoo Clan's new leader (along with, possibly, the news that he apparently "defeated" Yoo Ji-Gun).


----------



## dream (Apr 4, 2011)

I hate A-Team.  I wouldn't read their scans if they didn't release them before the others.


----------



## Mozu (Apr 5, 2011)

Hmm, so according to A-Team's translation Sera just assigned Ji-Gun to take out Shioon, not necessarily he was trusted with the job more than she was. "Raised as a lady" reminds me of Sosul... 

Ever since Sera's "grandfather" has been mentioned, I keep thinking back to the Alliance Chief that tried so hard to get Chunwoo's Black H&E Technique in Part 1. You know, our favorite cray cray old-person. His name was never mentioned, and it hasn't been confirmed that he lived through the ordeal. (Though Sera evidently comes from a sword clan and he didn't use a sword.) It's not a perfect theory.


----------



## dream (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm hoping that the long haired guy shows up as well and if the cover is any indication...


----------



## Blinky (Apr 5, 2011)

I think New Waves is starting to get interesting.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 5, 2011)

What do you guys think will happen to the guy who sniped Shiho? Will NAD find out? Will he kill him?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 5, 2011)

Finally read the last 2 chapters..

Alley oop dude seems strong as fuck, he reminds me of a dude from a fighting game..Forgot his name..But has similar clothes and posture..


----------



## dream (Apr 5, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> What do you guys think will happen to the guy who sniped Shiho? Will NAD find out? Will he kill him?



Its possible that he will find out later towards the end when the mysterious guy who ordered the hit is confronted.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 5, 2011)

That face tattoo looks familiar aswell


----------



## Gabe (Apr 5, 2011)

wonder if Hyuk So-Chun will come back


----------



## dream (Apr 5, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> That face tattoo looks familiar aswell



It does?  



~Ageha~ said:


> wonder if Hyuk So-Chun will come back



Of course he will.  He can't spend too much time away from the object of his love.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 5, 2011)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> In other news, the author has released Chapter 24's cover on his blog:



ah, i was hoping that tall guy would show up after Eternal Fail pointed out a few pages back that the new guy is part of the clan


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 5, 2011)

Mozu said:


> I'm interested to know what the huge guy with long hair is going to be like, personality-wise. Looking forward to meeting him next chapter.



If he appears, that's it. But it would fit - Gang Ha-Ill appeared on last week's cover too and made his appearence in the same chapter. Besides, not much point in holding back his appearence for that much longer...


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 5, 2011)

he'll probably have an entrance that makes him out to be a badass. 

if jinie and the new guy start to get beat he'll come in and the masked guys will all shit themselves.


----------



## dream (Apr 5, 2011)

> if jinie and the new guy start to get beat



No way the new guy will be beat since he was just introduced.


----------



## Hitokage (Apr 5, 2011)

Link removed

anyone else think this looks like the iron wall stance?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 5, 2011)

It's doesn't imo. His hand is held up near his face while the Iron Wall has it positioned at someone's side. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shitty comparison included


----------



## Reincarnation (Apr 8, 2011)

*Chapter 24 out !*




*Spoiler*: __ 



This is the breaker violence i love, and lol one of the poor bastards pissed himself


----------



## zapman (Apr 8, 2011)

cool, thanks for posting

*Spoiler*: __ 



woah awesome chapter, those new sunwoo guys cleaning up the trash.

good to see that shioon woke up


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 8, 2011)

Hmm, anyone knows what was up with Narutoforums a couple hours back? Attempted to get here, but the page refused to load...   . Anyway...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Boy, that sure was a curbstomp battle. Well, not much of a battle, indeed, so great was the difference in strenght  .

Anyway, new guy's nickname seems to be "Immovable Steel Wall" or something along those lines. Good thing that Shioon awoke too; I half suspected he'd sleep through it all


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 8, 2011)

that was quick


*Spoiler*: __ 



oh, shit that new kid fucked tha sword guy up. 

lol @ shioon rising from the dead.

he had a look like wanted to say he could have took care of them.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 8, 2011)

This new guy is fucking badass.


----------



## dream (Apr 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




As expected those new guys kicked ass.  

And did that one guy, right before they all started kneeling, piss himself?  

And Shioon will be Shioon.  :/


----------



## Gabe (Apr 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



those new guys loss powerful.


----------



## Mozu (Apr 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 My bet was a 30 min nap, but it was only 2.  Though he's not fully recovered probably. 

I love it when characters actually match their ethnicity in manga/mahwa. The new guy is all kinds of... what I've been craving since the final battle in Part 1. I can't speak for everyone, but he is fucking hot. Trust me.  

And the big new guy looks like a looming Shinigami in that black suit. Scary scary. 

I'm guessing Shioon sensed violence and woke up to put a stop to it. 




It's this kind of chapter that would be best enjoyed without watermarks.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I can only hope that one day, Shioon will be kicking some asses  like the new guy did this chapter.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 8, 2011)

Aigomorla has given a bit of a summary of the chapter here:

Link removed


----------



## dream (Apr 8, 2011)

That old man is awesome.


----------



## Wrath (Apr 8, 2011)

A-Team released 24.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 8, 2011)

I hate A-team. Bunch of pricks. :x


----------



## Kirath (Apr 8, 2011)

I wonder if Yoo Ji-Gun got away in time. And I've never seen somebody piss himself in a manga before. ^^


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 8, 2011)

i wonder if shioon really will stop them from killing them. 

hopefully sera won't be killed

sera's wiki


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 8, 2011)

Mozu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> And the big new guy looks like a looming Shinigami in that black suit. Scary scary.



And yet, interestingly, judging from the dialouge the big Guy seems to be a bit of a Gentle Giant if anything...


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 8, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> i wonder if shioon really will stop them from killing them.
> 
> hopefully sera won't be killed
> 
> sera's wiki



At least it ain't as bad as Veritas wikia, where apparently everyone is Yuri Linus.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 8, 2011)

> She challenge to Shioon and Jinie for fight at basketball



 .


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 8, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> sera's wiki


----------



## 8 (Apr 8, 2011)

Wrath said:


> A-Team released 24.


could someone link me to their website?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2011)

mirror


----------



## Goom (Apr 8, 2011)

8 said:


> could someone link me to their website?



mirror

Ther you go


lol I was beaten.  Anyway chapter was pretty crazy with that guy kicking and kneeing in peoples faces


----------



## hehey (Apr 8, 2011)

Sunwoo clan is not to be fucked with i see.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 8, 2011)

damn i can open the chapter


----------



## Indignant Guile (Apr 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So, the biggest thing to come out of all this is Sera joining Shioon's harem, her and Jinie should make for some good panels.


----------



## Goom (Apr 8, 2011)

I miss Saehee.  Come back


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 8, 2011)

Goom said:


> I miss Saehee.  Come back



No, stay in the kitchen!


----------



## dream (Apr 8, 2011)

Sosul is the best.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 8, 2011)

So let me get this right in possible tiers, its like this

God Tier - Unwol (Chunwoo's teacher)
H. Top Tier - Chunwoo(9 Arts Drag), Kangsung (3 Arts Drag)
M. Top Tier - Sochun (Leader of strongest clan), Martial Arts Alliance Masters
L. Top Tier- 4 Supernovas(Gyoobum), Kangha, Han Dae, Mungi(Orc looking guy, one of top 4 swordsman) Jigun(One of top 4 swordsman said to be a match for Sochun), Shiho
High Tier - Jinie? Shioon?(With his ki center)


----------



## dream (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't see why Unwol is stronger than NAD.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 8, 2011)

Unwol fodderized one of the alliance masters with his palm on his shoulder...but  Iguess he could be on high Top tier


----------



## dream (Apr 8, 2011)

He just threw the guy and while he could have probably been able to beat the master with ease we can't assume that he is that much stronger than NAD.  Remember that NAD was able to beat the same master with only arm and he didn't seem to be tired when he walked into the trap.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 9, 2011)

Yea you're right I guess he'd be in H. Top Tier in this manhwa


----------



## zapman (Apr 9, 2011)

really enjoyed this chapter, the look on sera and jinies faces when they started pissing themselves and kneeling lol, sera must be ashamed to be apart of those jang moon wimps now. they were total fodder.

shioon woke up at the wrong time a few minutes later would have been nice, but i guess thats his style not to kill.


----------



## dream (Apr 9, 2011)

> sera must be ashamed to be apart of those jang moon wimps now



I doubt that.  Sunwoo is just that damn strong.


----------



## zapman (Apr 9, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I doubt that.  Sunwoo is just that damn strong.



huh? even after they were kneeling and begging for there lifes? of course you would be ashamed of that if you were a proud murin


----------



## Face (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey guys, chapter 24 is out. 
Enjoy!

didn't do shit.

Edit: Sorry Ender.


----------



## Ender (Apr 9, 2011)

didn't do shit.



edit: bastard


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 9, 2011)

So....has it picked up yet?  I did not forget how cool breaker WAS, but gave it up once it reset.


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes, it's picked up to some degree, I hope it keeps this pace though.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 9, 2011)

Dante10 said:


> Yes, it's picked up to some degree, I hope it keeps this pace though.


Have we gotten that Shioon punching the bully scene equivalent?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 9, 2011)

good chapter we need him to get his injuries healed


----------



## dream (Apr 9, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Have we gotten that Shioon punching the bully scene equivalent?



Not exactly.  He does manage to do a pretty good punch though.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 9, 2011)

wonder if the new guy will listen to him


----------



## Kirath (Apr 9, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> wonder if the new guy will listen to him



He's the clan's head after all.^^


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah it's time he puts his boss-man pants on. He is the head his bitches better listen to him.


----------



## Ceria (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm glad to see that the sun-woo clan is full of reliable people to come to the head's aid when needed. Shioon's going to need that when he goes up against black forest.


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 9, 2011)

Seriously I hate the typical Shounen mentality where the guys are too chicken shit to take charge. If I had the chance to run a clan of fucking beast ass martial artists. The fucking possibilities man! How can anyone pass that up?


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 9, 2011)

Dante10 said:


> Seriously I hate the typical Shounen mentality where the guys are too chicken shit to take charge. If I had the chance to run a clan of fucking beast ass martial artists. The fucking possibilities man! How can anyone pass that up?



It's nothing to do with Shioon being scared, he just didn't want anything to do with that life. Of course he has no choice now.

I wonder what Jinie's grandpa is going to think about all this, he definitely won't be happy about it. Shioon isn't the puppet be was hoping for.

Also, man Jinie's got it bad for Shioon and Sera's well on her way to joining her. The kid's effect on the opposite sex is scary, too bad he's clueless when it comes to the ladies.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 9, 2011)

ii remember Shiho told Goomoonryong when they were in the beach that Shioon had the personality that attracts females or something like that. guess she was right. Jinie seems to have a crush on him and probably Sera eventually


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 9, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> It's nothing to do with Shioon being scared, he just didn't want anything to do with that life. Of course he has no choice now.
> 
> I wonder what Jinie's grandpa is going to think about all this, he definitely won't be happy about it. Shioon isn't the puppet be was hoping for.
> 
> Also, man Jinie's got it bad for Shioon and Sera's well on her way to joining her. The kid's effect on the opposite sex is scary, too bad he's clueless when it comes to the ladies.



I dunno man, he took a picture with Saehee. That's farther than 99% of shounen characters go. (Yeah I know it's a Seinen)


----------



## XxShadowxX (Apr 9, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> (Yeah I know it's a Seinen)



You're mistaken.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh it seems I am. Alright then! Thought it was a Seinen for some reason.


----------



## Shade (Apr 10, 2011)

But classifying it as shounen wouldn't be entirely accurate either, considering it's a Korean manwha that doesn't have to adhere any single magazine or demographic's standard.


----------



## Face (Apr 10, 2011)

Ceria said:


> I'm glad to see that the sun-woo clan is full of reliable people to come to the head's aid when needed. Shioon's going to need that when he goes up against black forest.



Aren't the Sun-woo like one of the biggest clans in the murim? I would assume they are very strong group. So it's good that they have Shioon's back.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Apr 10, 2011)

Shade said:


> But classifying it as shounen wouldn't be entirely accurate either, considering it's a Korean manwha that doesn't have to adhere any single magazine or demographic's standard.



Shounen only refers to a demographic, it doesn't have to be printed in "Shounen Jump" to be a shounen series. I don't see why you think that a manhwa can't be targetted at a specifc demographic.


Wiki has no problems calling it a shounen.
)


----------



## hehey (Apr 10, 2011)

Mangaupdates refers to The Breaker as Seinen.... along with every other manga (Monk!, Ping, and Red Erewhon) that was published in the same Manhwa magazine that it was, Young Daiwon.

... Young Daiwon sounds alot like Young Animal or Young Jump (the word Young), which are both Seinen manga magazine in japan.

Conclusion?, The Breaker is probably Seinen.


----------



## Guiness (Apr 10, 2011)

I hate how TB chapters end off and how short they seem.

And dammit, Shioon had to stop the death feast.

But I don't mind.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 10, 2011)

Face said:


> Aren't the Sun-woo like one of the biggest clans in the murim? I would assume they are very strong group. So it's good that they have Shioon's back.



i'm  pretty sure they are or were one of the strongest, but something happened.


----------



## dream (Apr 10, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> i'm  pretty sure they are or were one of the strongest, but something happened.



With the death of their old head the clan split up I believe.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 10, 2011)

The head went into battle against someone and died, giving leadership to Sosul who was then kidnapped by Black Defense Force, who then gave the medallian to Shioon.


----------



## dream (Apr 10, 2011)

> Sosul who was then_* kidnapped by Black Defense Force*_



What...she willingly went with them.  The Alliance were the ones who "kidnapped" her.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 10, 2011)

Who do you guys think the final villain of this series will be? Probably a guy who hasn't yet been introduced right?

What if it's Goomoonryong?


----------



## dream (Apr 10, 2011)

Somehow I don't believe that it will be NAD.  Perhaps the leader of the BDF.  

If not then someone who hasn't appeared yet.


----------



## Griever (Apr 10, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> Who do you guys think the final villain of this series will be? Probably a guy who hasn't yet been introduced right?
> 
> What if it's Goomoonryong?



i agree with Eternal fail on the leader of the BDF being the final villain... however, i do think it'd be rather interesting if it where Goomoonryong, a battle between master and disciple would be pretty griping, i'd be rooting for Goomoonryong all the way though.


----------



## dream (Apr 10, 2011)

Criever, You want to see the beautiful bond between master and pupil broken?


----------



## zapman (Apr 10, 2011)

I can see him fighting Goomoonryong at some stage for sure, but probably that guy who shot shiho, his organization or whatever black forest defence

my memory is bad but where did that girl cant remember her name, the old sun woo heads daughter whos in love with shioon go again?


----------



## Mozu (Apr 11, 2011)

Sosul went with the Black Forest Defense, who apparently have two more of those Illwallsindan pills (Shiho stole three), to America. Sochoon's theory was that they wanted her to eat one, heal her messed up circulation, and unleash her god-like powers. So, maybe, she will be final villain-ish if she decides to work for them. Power does things to people's heads, not to mention manipulation ala Chunwoo.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 11, 2011)

Mozu said:


> Sosul went with the Black Forest Defense, who apparently have two more of those Illwallsindan pills (Shiho stole three), to America. Sochoon's theory was that they wanted her to eat one, heal her messed up circulation, and unleash her god-like powers. So, maybe, she will be final villain-ish if she decides to work for them. Power does things to people's heads, not to mention manipulation ala Chunwoo.



Sosul isn't villain material, but she will take one of those Illwallsindan pills. She wants to become a woman worthy of Shioon, so I'm pretty sure next time we see her she'll have undergone a significant growth spurt.

I'm still waiting on Shioon to get a clue and realize that he's basically agreed to be Sosul's fiancee.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 11, 2011)

Its pretty much in my eyes confirmed the leader of Black Forest Defense is the final villain or the whoever is in control of 

BFD Leader:
*Spoiler*: __ 




flat out sucks?
flat out sucks?
flat out sucks?
flat out sucks?
flat out sucks?


Guy Talking to Sera: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




flat out sucks?


I'm thinking the BFD leader wants to mass produce the Illwallsindan and remove its ill effects, as well as fuse the Murim and normal worlds together. Best way to get the ball rolling is to get Goomoonryong into the Black Heaven & Earth state like he did prior and have him go apeshit in town...maybe his sights are on Shioon since he learned Black Heaven & Earth as well which is probably why he goes into zerker mode. 

Edit: On another note isn't this our homeless dude?
flat out sucks?


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 11, 2011)

^i don't think shioon learned BHE yet. 



WraithX959 said:


> I'm still waiting on Shioon to get a clue and realize that he's basically agreed to be Sosul's fiancee.




that lucky bastard


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 11, 2011)

He did remember 9AD taught him the technique in order to save his life form the drugs effect.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 11, 2011)

yeah, you're right. this confused me

there's absolutely no evidence of Soifon stabbing Momo in the first place


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 11, 2011)

Man, looking a little further from those links Drakor posted, Shioon looks way different now then at the beginning. He was kind of bishi-fied.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 11, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> Man, looking a little further from those links Drakor posted, Shioon looks way different now then at the beginning. He was kind of bishi-fied.


Didn't think of it till you mentioned it...

Before: Furthermore, while Lisa took it in base, Love needs his hollow mask.
Middle: Furthermore, while Lisa took it in base, Love needs his hollow mask.
After: Furthermore, while Lisa took it in base, Love needs his hollow mask.

Then again, Chunwoo did say Shioon's constitution would improve because of being able to regulate his ki right? Can't wait to see how he looks in Black Origin Threshold


----------



## dream (Apr 11, 2011)

I like Shioon's new look better.


----------



## Crackers (Apr 12, 2011)

and here I was under the assumption that the artist's style only developed for the better.


----------



## Mozu (Apr 12, 2011)

I like the style of Breaker in the beginning for being more 'manly' looking. But I cannot deny I like the bishis of the current era's style.  As long as the fights keep up the good quality--when we get them that is--then I'm not going to complain. I bitched a bit in the beginning of NW when we were having a severe drought. Ji-Gun was my object of frustration. But it's different now. 

This same thing happened in Bleach, but for the worse. Eg, most of Kamaro's characters have distinctive facial features, whereas Kubo's do not.


----------



## ryz (Apr 12, 2011)

Drakor said:


> Didn't think of it till you mentioned it...
> 
> Before: Furthermore, while Lisa took it in base, Love needs his hollow mask.
> Middle: Furthermore, while Lisa took it in base, Love needs his hollow mask.
> ...



Holy , Batman!

Is it wrong that I prefer the the original, big-nosed, totally normal looking Shi Woon?


----------



## zapman (Apr 12, 2011)

lol wow, even tho i noticed a change i didn't realize that the difference was that much.

i like the art better now tho


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2011)

Two new images up at the author's blog.  The second was  a massive  image.


*Spoiler*: __ 





What the hell. 

That grandfather better not have done anything to Jine.


----------



## Ender (Apr 12, 2011)

thats kinda hot


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll agree with you on that.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 12, 2011)

Looking like some bondage type shit.


----------



## Mozu (Apr 12, 2011)

Punishment for running her mouth is my assumption.  

But still, hot.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 12, 2011)

not bad of a pic


----------



## zapman (Apr 12, 2011)

lol


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 12, 2011)

hot


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2011)

I can't wait until Sosul gets back.


----------



## Ender (Apr 12, 2011)

i cant wait till shioon gets his powers back


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 12, 2011)

When Shioon gets his powers back it'll be epic


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 12, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I can't wait until Sosul gets back.



And  finally be healed...

Shioon needs to be healed first and trained, and more powerful enemies need to show up before it may possibly happen though.

Since it been said if she's at 100%, she's pretty much godly fighting wise or something.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 12, 2011)

so,   i don't get if Yoo Ji-Gun is part  SUC





Eternal Fail said:


> I can't wait until Sosul gets back.





-Ender- said:


> i cant wait till shioon gets his powers back



yes, both these 

also, i want Chan-Woo back too

i was thinking, what if Chan-Woo will train Sosul and she'll come back very powerful


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2011)

> so, i don't get if Yoo Ji-Gun is part SUC



He likely won't be a part of SUC, probably a different group all together.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 12, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> thats kinda hot





Eternal Fail said:


> I'll agree with you on that.





Nightwish said:


> Looking like some bondage type shit.





Mozu said:


> Punishment for running her mouth is my assumption.
> 
> But still, hot.





~Ageha~ said:


> not bad of a pic





zapman said:


> lol





Kool-Aid said:


> hot



The common element among Breaker Fans.

I agree


----------



## Hitokage (Apr 12, 2011)

i love rereading breaker 8)


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hitokage said:


> i love rereading breaker 8)



 I know right.


----------



## HInch (Apr 13, 2011)

Hitokage said:


> i love rereading breaker 8)



All the way to the money bank.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 13, 2011)

damn jinie


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 14, 2011)

Speaking of Jinie, seen the next week's cover at the author's blog yet?:



If that other image is Jinie, then that's hot


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2011)

DLK:  A bit slow aren't you.


----------



## Ender (Apr 14, 2011)

oooh a  cover


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 14, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> DLK:  A bit slow aren't you.



OOps. sorry  . That's what I get for my modem being dead for a whole week... And not checking properly whether it was already posted yet or not :sweat


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 15, 2011)

Double-post, but...

Chapter 25 is out!


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Nice of Sera to record the fight and use it as blackmail.  

SUC is mentioned again and I want to see what Sera said about them.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Apr 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Sera and Jinie already fighting over Shioon.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




It is a pity that they don't realize that he is already taken by Sosul.


----------



## Face (Apr 15, 2011)

Indignant Guile said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Sera and Jinie already fighting over Shioon.



Really? How can you tell?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2011)

That's some clear product placement if I've ever seen one. Samsung is a south korean company anyway.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, Kangha is definitely going to be one of the most prominent blood knights in this series. I can definitely see him defying the Sunwoo Elders orders to do what he wants when he wants. Sadly hes also a solid example of what the Martial Arts Alliance is trying to prevent, murim violence mixing with the common people. Imagine if someone had ruined his outfit, based on just his reaction to Shioon telling him to leave them be?

Sera just saved all of their lives including her own with that wise video recording, too bad Jinie was really stupid to say Shioon is the Sunwoo leader...now she's going to be using her for favors...


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 15, 2011)

looks like sera is part of jinie's harem not shioon's


----------



## Gabe (Apr 15, 2011)

chapter looks interesting


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 15, 2011)

Shioon needs to bulk the fuck up.


----------



## Ender (Apr 15, 2011)

pretty strong


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 15, 2011)

In a perfect world, Shioon would beat the shit out of Kang-ha Ill for threatening him and then take out Ji Gun and Sera for putting him through that.

But he ain't about the revenge so oh well.


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 15, 2011)

Face said:


> Really? How can you tell?



Kinda obvious really.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 15, 2011)

wonder what sera wants to talk to jinnie about


----------



## Drakor (Apr 15, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> In a perfect world, Shioon would beat the shit out of Kang-ha Ill for threatening him and then take out Ji Gun and Sera for putting him through that.
> 
> But he ain't about the revenge so oh well.


Are you joking? Kangha is in the same tier as the supernovas, he'd die a dogs death. Ji-Gun would also massacre him if he were to use a sword, and this is both considering him having his ki center


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 15, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> wonder what sera wants to talk to jinnie about



Actually she wants to talk to Shioon, that's why she said she would invite them over once he's healed.

Man, Sera is kinda creepy with that emotionless face. She's also a freaking chessmaster. 13 freaking cameras? Not to mention she also extorted her clan to gain leadership as a bonus.


----------



## Lucius (Apr 15, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> wonder what sera wants to talk to jinnie about


threesome. what else?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 15, 2011)

Drakor said:


> Are you joking? Kangha is in the same tier as the supernovas, he'd die a dogs death. Ji-Gun would also massacre him if he were to use a sword, and this is both considering him having his ki center



Well, not now. But when he gets stronger he can pay them a visit.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 15, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> Actually she wants to talk to Shioon, that's why she said she would invite them over once he's healed.



oh okay i thought she just wanted jinnie over


----------



## zapman (Apr 15, 2011)

hmm interesting chapter, the murin world will fall into rubble if they keep protecting him? 

....what would she really know about all that. will see


----------



## Mozu (Apr 15, 2011)

Gang Ha-Il is a bit of a crazy bastard. Too bad he didn't show up when Ji-Gun was still around. It would have been a good fight. 



Zaru said:


> That's some clear product placement if I've ever seen one. Samsung is a south korean company anyway.



I still wonder if Prada actually sponsored the earlier chapters.  



Kool-Aid said:


> looks like sera is part of jinie's harem not shioon's



You see it too.  



zapman said:


> hmm interesting chapter, the murin world will fall into rubble if they keep protecting him?
> 
> ....what would she really know about all that. will see



Shioon is against what Chunwoo is doing. So by default he's also against the 'revolution' that the SUC is trying to bring about in the Murim world. They probably want him dead since his beliefs threaten their own. 

I couldn't really figure what exactly the SUC would do with Shioon, but now that Sera added a little of her input, it makes more sense that they wouldn't be his allies. 

Sera's lack of belief in Shioon plotkai is disturbing, though. She still fails to see he's the hero apparently.


----------



## zapman (Apr 15, 2011)

What i'm finding hard to understand is what would sera and her group have done if NAD actually did show up, except die... when they were complete trash against just Kang.

I want to know what Shioons thoughts are about the whole Murin world anyway. Now that hes become a big part of it again, besides not killing anyone(he really needs to lose that attitude) but thats never gonna happen, and is why most ppl end up liking him.

Also i hope NAD learns about this and these people wanting to kill shioon like s.u.c or whatever...he would destroy them most likely


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 15, 2011)

^she just wanted to see who was backing shioon

if nad did show, then shioon would have pleaded to him to not kill them... pretty much what happened anyway

what if instead of following shioon's story they followed NAD's story where he's basically taking over the world with BFD


----------



## Mozu (Apr 15, 2011)

It's only a matter of time before we switch perspective. We'll probably move over to NAD and Black Forest after there's been some big announcement about their movements, suspected plans, etc.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2011)

Pretty decent chapter.  Hopefully we'll learn more about SUC in the next two chapters.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 16, 2011)

Next chapter Shioon has healed on the car ride back home.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Next chapter Shioon has healed on the car ride back home.



I would be surprised if that doesn't happen.


----------



## zapman (Apr 16, 2011)

yea for sure.
So what are your guys thoughts on the elders response to all this? by the looks of that pic posted earlier looks like some kind of discipline lol.


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 16, 2011)

Shioon needs to start being a lil more dominant.


----------



## zapman (Apr 16, 2011)

in what way?

he speaks his mind

doesn't afraid of anything

and has been training his hardest to become stronger


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 16, 2011)

even if he does all that, everyone still walks all over him.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 16, 2011)

Kiryuu said:


> even if he does all that, everyone still walks all over him.


Kangha's strength is around that of 2/4 supernovas we've seen so far, Mungi and Yi Gyubum. Then theres Sochun who is a bit stronger than the martial arts alliance masters coming short of only the old chief, 9AD & Kangsung. 

Pretty much his only viable victories were against some guards below his rank and crushing a civilian. Otherwise he's been fighting only top tiers and barely managing to convert them to his side to survive his whole screentime


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 16, 2011)

Who would win in a slug fest Ippo or Shioon? Battle of the Tanks.


----------



## Face (Apr 16, 2011)

I hope Shioon gets his Ki center fixed soon so he can start using his special techniques again. He's getting beat up way too much.


----------



## BVB (Apr 16, 2011)

I'd wish that his Ki-center get restored and then he instapwnd some fodders


----------



## Lucius (Apr 16, 2011)

That bum doctor probably has something to help Shioon. I mean he did say he could make him strong enough to beat that one guy.


----------



## Wrath (Apr 16, 2011)

Shioon is definitely going to have his ki centre restored. Have patience. He might not get his full power back, but he'll be able to start insta-learning skills again.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow just read 24 and 25.

Gang-ha-ill is awesome. Fuck.


----------



## Thorn (Apr 16, 2011)

If Shioon doesn't get his ki-center back, I might just take a break from reading until he does.  I'm tired of watching him get beat up and glaring at people.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2011)

Dante10 said:


> Who would win in a slug fest Ippo or Shioon? Battle of the Tanks.



Is this a serious question?

Shioon would win easily.  He has mystical healing powers on his side.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 17, 2011)

Thorn even if he does get it back he's still gonna get his ass kicked by the more prominant characters.


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 17, 2011)

Drakor said:


> Kangha's strength is around that of 2/4 supernovas we've seen so far, Mungi and Yi Gyubum. Then theres Sochun who is a bit stronger than the martial arts alliance masters coming short of only the old chief, 9AD & Kangsung.
> 
> Pretty much his only viable victories were against some guards below his rank and crushing a civilian. Otherwise he's been fighting only top tiers and barely managing to convert them to his side to survive his whole screentime



fair enough but Im just saying as the head of the sunwoo clan its not impressive.


----------



## Face (Apr 17, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Thorn even if he does get it back he's still gonna get his ass kicked by the more prominant characters.



Atleast he would be able to defend himself better. That entire he was just standing around trying to get a single hit while he got struck like a thousand times. He got his a** kicked really badly.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 17, 2011)

Quite frankly I'm getting tired of shioon getting his ass kicked.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah, I wonder how many chapters it will take to first Shioon's win in this sequel.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 17, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> Quite frankly I'm getting tired of shioon getting his ass kicked.



So let's hope that the first priority now that this fight is over with will be to have Shioon recover his ki-center or come up with some other method that makes up for the lack of it...


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 17, 2011)

^2 months of endless training and the most powerful moves the sunwoo clan has and he's good


----------



## Ceria (Apr 17, 2011)

I hope this will be the motivation for him to go see the hobo.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 17, 2011)

yeah i hope he goes to talk to the homeless doctor he will probably be the one to restore his ki center


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 17, 2011)

If he does get his ki-center repaired, expect him to be stronger than Ji Gun without a sword. At least.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 18, 2011)

A-team has released the chapter now...


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 18, 2011)

You gots the link?


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2011)

Dante10 said:


> You gots the link?



If you still want it:

Sora Scans

It is the Muwahahahaaa? post.


----------



## Goom (Apr 19, 2011)

I would prefer if shihoon has his ki center still broken but has really high physical abilities.  It would be a cool change to how he was before.


----------



## Face (Apr 19, 2011)

Goom said:


> I would prefer if shihoon has his ki center still broken but has really high physical abilities.  It would be a cool change to how he was before.



Of course it's important that he should work on his physical abilities but repairing his Ki center is more important IMO. It would give himself a fighting chance against the people that want him dead. He doesn't have much time to waste. 

Also his physical strength can only develop once he is able to use his Ki again. Goomonryong said it himself:

Link removed 

Link removed


----------



## Locksmith (Apr 19, 2011)

Face said:


> Also his physical strength can only develop once he is able to use his Ki again. Goomonryong said it himself:
> 
> Link removed
> 
> Link removed



I disagree.  Just the fact that his body holds an enormous amount of Ki will cause the strength upgrade to achieve balance.  Otherwise, there was no point in flashing back to the same scene after Shioon hit Sword Boy.

Link removed


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 19, 2011)

Chapter 26 cover has appeared at the artist's blog:



I don't get it though...


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2011)

It is probably just a random cover.


----------



## zapman (Apr 19, 2011)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Chapter 26 cover has appeared at the artist's blog:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it though...



lol yea, its an odd one


----------



## rhino25 (Apr 19, 2011)

He's been playing the new Mortal Kombat waaay too much apparently


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 19, 2011)

The sketch of Shioon's insides and Ki center? Looks weird because the picture isn't complete?


----------



## Mozu (Apr 19, 2011)

The body outline looks too big to be Shioon. But an intro to a chapter about what's going on inside his body sounds like a good theory.


----------



## Lucius (Apr 20, 2011)

kind of think it's just a sweatshirt with a skeleton on it


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 20, 2011)

Been thinking that maybe it's someone from SUC? After all, how would they stay anonymous without hiding their faces in some way...?


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 20, 2011)

Lucius said:


> kind of think it's just a sweatshirt with a skeleton on it



yeah something like this

_link_


----------



## Hitokage (Apr 21, 2011)

Neeeeeeed chapter 26!


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 22, 2011)

Hitokage said:


> Neeeeeeed chapter 26!



IT'S HEEEERE!:


----------



## zapman (Apr 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yikes what did the old man say to jinie that looks in her eyes on the last page is freaky






oh and did anyone else think of the karate kid with those skeleton costumes lol


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 22, 2011)

zapman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> yikes what did the old man say to jinie that looks in her eyes on the last page is freaky



Well, according to ChaoticKen at Mangahelpers 
*Spoiler*: __ 



He basically told Jinie to kill Shioon in his sleep.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 22, 2011)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Well, according to ChaoticKen at Mangahelpers
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



that sucks 


*Spoiler*: __ 



and the bully is back and used shioons attack that shioon used against the bully wonder what jinnie will do


----------



## zapman (Apr 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



hmm i don't think she could ever go through with it but.. shioon will wake up as she is about to do something... probably


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 22, 2011)

Gabe said:


> that sucks



Here's the full page script by ChaoticKen (be sure to thank him if you have an account at Mangahelpers!):

Chapter 138


----------



## Face (Apr 22, 2011)

Gabe said:


> that sucks
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It doesn't look like Shioon's technique to me. There is usually a sound when he uses that technique.

So Chang Ho is back and he's a part of S.U.C? How the hell did that happen? How did he even get involved?


----------



## zapman (Apr 22, 2011)

I just hope that things start picking up soon, it doesn't really feel that much has happened in the 26 chapters of new waves


----------



## Drakor (Apr 22, 2011)

Face said:


> It doesn't look like Shioon's technique to me. There is usually a sound when he uses that technique.
> 
> So Chang Ho is back and he's a part of S.U.C? How the hell did that happen? How did he even get involved?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, considering he has the most information about Shioon outside of the BFD members we've seen, a bribe could be made. Make me powerful for information, or he could of had a family member who was in Murim as well. Not to mention joining them is the fastest way to get revenge on the man who broke his front teeth. 

Like you, I agree it can't possibly be Soul Crushing Strike, Changho doesn't have NEARLY the amount of ki Shioon has to create a sonic boom. Not even 9AD and the Martial Arts Chief could make noticeable shockwaves either. 

Edit: Just realized, but it makes you wonder who the hell in SUC is training Changho? He's made huge leaps in less time than Shioon, and Shioon is trained by the best of the best...


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 22, 2011)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Well, according to ChaoticKen at Mangahelpers
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



She'll never go through with it. Not a chance in hell. If the author honestly believed it would cause people to wonder. Then LOL



Drakor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The guy he fought could have been shit tier. So for all we know he isn't that much stronger than before


----------



## Kirath (Apr 22, 2011)

Was his enemy even a murim person? I'd say it was a regular guy and nothing special. 
But maybe he is strong enough to fight Shioon in his current state, that would be interesting.^^


----------



## dream (Apr 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chang Ho returns huh.  Looks like I was wrong earlier when I said that his role is done.  Still hate the idea of him being back.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



good chapter, and i was right it was the same exact hood sweater, it even had the brocken heart 

when i re-read part one last week i was thinking what if the bully comes back and well he was away he was training. 

i hope he's powerful.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 22, 2011)

Mangacurses version is out:

and then appear right behind Aizen


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 22, 2011)

maybe jinie will kill him and the bully will become the new MC

i used to hate him, but he was cool this chapter.

his moves looked like the way NAD would have done them, unlike when shioon was doing them.


----------



## Crackers (Apr 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chunwoo's boss stole those pills and is creating more so that he can take control of the Murim world?

Shioon's ki center is no longer "in tact", am not really looking forward to seeing Chang Ho beat the living shit out of him. It's a seriously unfair advantage. Hopefully someone would have helped Shioon find a way to restore it, though, so won't have to dread the day too much.


----------



## dream (Apr 22, 2011)

I really hope that Chang Ho doesn't progress to being the final villain.


----------



## Ender (Apr 22, 2011)

aw crap ....not again  seriously, shioon cannot catch a single friggen break


----------



## Face (Apr 22, 2011)

Drakor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The translation says it is Soul Crushing Strike. Which is really odd. I thought that was a special technique that Nine Arts Dragon had taught Shioon. But I guess I was wrong.

I'm also surprised at how fast Chang Ho learned these techniques. It wasn't that long ago when we last saw him get his ass kicked. He's gotten so strong in such a short time. It seems like Chang Ho went and learned every single technique Shioon had before his Ki Center was broken.


----------



## Kirath (Apr 22, 2011)

Face said:


> The translation says it is Soul Crushing Strike. Which is really odd. I thought that was a special technique that Nine Arts Dragon had taught Shioon. But I guess I was wrong.
> 
> I'm also surprised at how fast Chang Ho learned these techniques. It wasn't that long ago when we last saw him get his ass kicked. He's gotten so strong in such a short time. It seems like Chang Ho went and learned every single technique Shioon had before his Ki Center was broken.



The translation i read said it's Steel Spirit Fist.


----------



## Reincarnation (Apr 22, 2011)

Man i like the Breaker but this shits gonna get real old, real fast if an evil old dude, Chango, and a new fanboy/girl is all the author has to offer every arc. smh


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 22, 2011)

ITT Bully kid will attack someone Shioon cares about. Shioon goes Berserk and almost kills him.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 22, 2011)

bully kid is with the suc wonder what he will do go after shioon and jinie will no go through and kill shioon she will stop by either him mom arriving or he wakes up


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 22, 2011)

Chang-ho guys. Chang-ho. 

Chapter was badass. Really got me pumped, and looking forward to the next. If I was Shioon, I'd go STRAIGHT to the homeless doctor after he wakes up, get his ki-center repaired, and then go do endless training for the time he has until the next shitface shows up to beat him.


----------



## Ender (Apr 22, 2011)

you guys think his teacher taught the bully?  or maybe someone else?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 22, 2011)

Do you guys really think the SUC is in league with NAD? The Martial Arts Alliance is crippled, they can't be formed for that. They're clearly the antagonists. Maybe NAD did go batshit and actually is an antagonist now, that'd be a nice twist.


----------



## Calgar (Apr 22, 2011)

Read the new chapter....I facepalm'ed...Chang Ho? REALLY? Bah.

Well, at least he only thrashed a non-murim guy, so it's not like his little performance showed we was top tier or something. This at least shows that there will be someone of Shioon's level for him to fight, as I seriously doubt any of the S.U.C. are overly impressive outside of their bosses.

Chang Ho is pretty much the opposite of Shioon in terms of fighting abilities. Where Shioon has a ton of inner energy and no fighting skill, Chang Ho has decent fighting skills/experience and had zero inner energy. It's not impossible to believe that his past fighting experience would let him get a head start on learning some advanced Murim techniques. I mean, what did he REALLY do? A basic foot technique and a school specific strike.

That said, I reserve the right to call bullshit if he manages to do anything decent against a real Murim member though. 

S.U.C. seems more and more interesting though. It seems like their plan is to over throw the Murim by training up a bunch of kids with techniques from a variety of schools. This is what makes me most excited. If S.U.C. has managed to pull in a handful of murim members from different schools (and i bet it has...since sword finger seems to be S.U.C.) and had them all cross train in different styles and techniques they will have a very versatile army capable of handling almost any murim style. If they manage to get a few extremely powerful members from top schools (again, like sword-finger) and manage to teach them techniques and styles from a dozen different styles, they could literally be making of army of "Nine arts' dragon-lites".

Really wish that Chang Ho's role went to someone else though...I've seen enough of him.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 22, 2011)

Really...Chang-ho. That asshole should have stayed out of the story after Shiwoon wrecked his face.


----------



## Hitokage (Apr 22, 2011)

I think the guy who just watched Chang Ho use murim abilities on a civilian will contact Hyuk So-Chun. Hyuk So-Chun will be surprised that the bully he saved is active in the SUC.

Shioon will eventually be informed about Chang Ho calling him out and refuse to fight him... until Chang Ho threatens Saehee.  Shioon will continue the endless training and when he's fighting against Chang Ho (eventually) he'll enter the black origin threshhold and we'll have a korean version of SSj. Due to his ki center being royally fucked, Shioon will maintain control of BOT, but still be unable to use cool ki-concentrating attacks.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 22, 2011)

why is the goddamn bully back. do we really need to see his ass handed to him again?


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 22, 2011)

I see more tanking in the future.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 22, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> Do you guys really think the SUC is in league with NAD? The Martial Arts Alliance is crippled, they can't be formed for that. They're clearly the antagonists. Maybe NAD did go batshit and actually is an antagonist now, that'd be a nice twist.



i don't think they are, because sera said suc would go after shioon. why would they do that if he's NAD disciple and suc loves NAD.




-Ender- said:


> you guys think his teacher taught the bully?  or maybe someone else?



i think someone else probably taught him. i hope he got to this level without any enhancements.

it would suck if BFD is making pills, but they are not on the level of the one shioon took and only give them power for a little while.

just read the a-team version, their translation was good.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 22, 2011)

Calgar said:


> S.U.C. seems more and more interesting though. It seems like their plan is to over throw the Murim by training up a bunch of kids with techniques from a variety of schools. This is what makes me most excited. If S.U.C. has managed to pull in a handful of murim members from different schools (and i bet it has...since sword finger seems to be S.U.C.) and had them all cross train in different styles and techniques they will have a very versatile army capable of handling almost any murim style. If they manage to get a few extremely powerful members from top schools (again, like sword-finger) and manage to teach them techniques and styles from a dozen different styles, they could literally be making of army of "Nine arts' dragon-lites".


That would be pretty badass, similar to a modern version of when dojos were trying to do a collective of martial arts/sword skills under 1 school in old japan. 



Kool-Aid said:


> it would suck if BFD is making pills, but they are not on the level of the one shioon took and only give them power for a little while.


Considering the Illwallsindan cost like 100mil USD to get *just* the ingredients, I highly doubt they can reproduce another dampened or not...and besides, the BFD captured Sosul and probably fully intends on giving her the other pill Shiho took instead of experimenting on it and possibly ruining it.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 22, 2011)

shioon needs to go to the dr soon and see what he wanted he will probably be the one to heal him


----------



## dream (Apr 22, 2011)

> shioon needs to go to the dr soon and see what he wanted he will probably be the one to heal him



This seems more and more likely.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Apr 23, 2011)

lol Jinie...

anyway looks like the homeless doc is the next pit stop for the shioon tanker.


----------



## Mozu (Apr 23, 2011)

IT'S CHANGHO  I missed that crazy bastard. Glad he's back. I'm not convinced he's part of the real SUC yet. He and his buddies could have just jumped on some bandwagon and went with it in order to use scare tactics on the public. If BFD or the real SUC is handing out enhancement pills, then it would make sense for Changho to be in the SUC, though. There's no way he could have gotten that kind of skill naturally. He isn't the MC and brimming with latent talent. 

Sera talked about SUC in a very serious manner. People like Changho, even enhanced, don't strike me as the types that would cause her to be cautious. 

Ki-centerless Shioon having to face off against a Changho with ki skills... that is gonna good. Their situations are going to be reversed from the last fight. Shioon will still win, but I'm looking forward to the layout.


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2011)

> I'm not convinced he's part of the real SUC yet. He and his buddies could have just jumped on some bandwagon and went with it in order to use scare tactics on the public.



How would you explain the fact that he learned two Murim techniques?  Someone good had to have taught him.  And since he is claiming to be a part of the SUC then it stands to reason that someone from the SUC taught him.



> There's no way he could have gotten that kind of skill naturally. He isn't the MC and brimming with latent talent.



He could always be the final villain.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 23, 2011)

My guess is the old Alliance chief is running S.U.C.


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 23, 2011)

nooooooooooooooooooooooo Jinie dont killith him.


----------



## Face (Apr 23, 2011)

Kirath said:


> The translation i read said it's Steel Spirit Fist.



I think that translation is wrong. A team says it's Crushing Spirit Strike. The same technique Shioon uses. Although there seems to be no sonic boom sounds when he punches which indicates that Chang-Ho doesn't have massive Ki reserve like Shioon. Therefore he might not be able to use the technique too much. 

Who ever taught Chang-Ho must have known all the techniques Shioon had learned. Except for Black Heaven and Earth technique which only NAD and Shioon know how to use.

Chang-Ho clearly wants to beat Shioon with his own techniques.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 23, 2011)

Mozu said:


> There's no way he could have gotten that kind of skill naturally. He isn't the MC and brimming with latent talent.



i'm sure he does have some talent. even though shioon took the pill NAD and everyone were still surprised at how fast he learned the moves. 

chang ho didn't really have that much time to learn them and was preforming them better than shioon did.

i wonder if he still hates shioon.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 23, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> i'm sure he does have some talent. even though shioon took the pill NAD and everyone were still surprised at how fast he learned the moves.
> 
> chang ho didn't really have that much time to learn them and was preforming them better than shioon did.
> 
> i wonder if he still hates shioon.


Wonder if he hates? 

Shioon broke his front teeth and re-arranged his face infront of the students who watched him pull that cheap sneak attack with the bat only to fail


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 23, 2011)

that was all his fault for fucking with him. he could have changed.

usually he talks a lot of shit but the past chapter he didn't. he seems different. 

i'm sure he still does hate him, but if he is learning from NAD or just likes NAD, then he has to know shioon is his disciple and was their english teacher.


----------



## Tracespeck (Apr 23, 2011)

He is definitely NOT learning from NAD.  It's also highly unlikely he knows what NAD looks like or who he really is.  Most of the Murim people did not know about him or his looks and had to ask for descriptions of him from those that did, only a handful actually saw him on the roof later on.  NAD is mostly a name used as a symbol of their movement.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 23, 2011)

^people in the Murim know who he is now though

tons of people saw him outside before he went in, plus all the people who fought him inside the building.

even if he didn't learn from him (which he probably didn't) the Murim people who trained him probably do know what he looks like.


----------



## Crackers (Apr 23, 2011)

Wasn't it mentioned at the last of part 1 that NAD was spotted in the US, though? 

And anyway, I think Chunwoo has shown he isn't the type of martial artist to take on a guy like Chang Ho as a disciple. I mean, what would be the point since he's already passed on the Black Heaven and Earth technique to Shioon?


----------



## Mozu (Apr 23, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> How would you explain the fact that he learned two Murim techniques?  Someone good had to have taught him.  And since he is claiming to be a part of the SUC then it stands to reason that someone from the SUC taught him.



I'm saying that he could be claiming to be with SUC but really be with another faction or just be using the name since it's become so popular lately, what with their message being painted on things everywhere in town. If Changho was looking to find out where or how Shioon became so strong, he could have come across information about Murim. They apparently run gangs, after all, like that one guy that liked Shiho. That sounds like Changho's type of scene. Still, it's hard to believe Changho has any real idea who NAD really is. 

Kangsung was talking about SUC as if it was comprised of strong persons that have broken away from the Murim and it's laws. People like Changho don't fit into Kangsung's description of SUC. Nor does he fall into Sera's admonishment of SUC being a serious organization. Even if Changho's has acquired some skill from somewhere, things still don't look right.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2011)

> I'm saying that he could be claiming to be with SUC but really be with another faction or just be using the name since it's become so popular lately, what with their message being painted on things everywhere in town.



It certainly is possible but I find it to be unlikely.



> If Changho was looking to find out where or how Shioon became so strong, he could have come across information about Murim.



I believe that finding information about Murim would be extremely unlikely.  Where would he stumble across it?  More likely someone from Murim tracked him down.  And I'm expecting it to be someone from SUC.



> Still, it's hard to believe Changho has any real idea who NAD really is.



I'll agree with you on that.  He probably just has been told a little bit about NAD.



> Kangsung was talking about SUC as if it was comprised of strong persons that have broken away from the Murim and it's laws. People like Changho don't fit into Kangsung's description of SUC.  Nor does he fall into Sera's admonishment of SUC being a serious organization.



There is nothing wrong with SUC having weak guys.  Also do remember that Changho has improved greatly in a short time.  NAD expected Shioon to learn foot techniques after a few months.  Changho learned it faster than how long NAD expected Shioon to learn it.  The guy that Changho beat would have put up a fight against a weak member of Murim.  Changho crushed him easily.  That suggests that he is decently strong.


----------



## Ceria (Apr 24, 2011)

This is certainly all the more reason for Shioon to get his shit together.


----------



## Face (Apr 24, 2011)

I reread The Breaker. I found something interesting about the Soul Crushing Technique.

this current one

this current one

NAD was shocked that Alliance Chief knew about the Soul Crushing Technique. Then the Alliance Chief mentions the fact that he and Unwol had the same master. From looking at this I'm going to assume this technique was passed on from Unwol's master as one of their special techniques. Just like BH&E. So now I'm wondering how it's possible for Chang-Ho to have learned it?


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2011)

> So now I'm wondering how it's possible for Chang-Ho to have learned it?



Old Alliance head is selling out secret techniques?


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 24, 2011)

Well that bully ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) from part 1 got power now.


Ain't that some shit.


----------



## Face (Apr 24, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> Old Alliance head is selling out secret techniques?



Isn't he supposed to be dead though?


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2011)

Face said:


> Isn't he supposed to be dead though?



I don't remember it ever being said that he was dead.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 24, 2011)

It might be my memory acting up but what ever happened to Kangsung?


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2011)

He became the alliance head.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 24, 2011)

i think jinnie will try and kill shioon and leave him for dead but his healing ability lets him survive. and he goes off to try and find someone to restore his ki center so he can get some pay back on the clan.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2011)

> i think jinnie will try and kill shioon and leave him for dead



I don't think that she has it in her to kill him.



> so he can get some pay back on the clan.



Why would he want payback on the clan when he is the head?  If he tells people to kill/detain Jinnie's grandfather than most likely people will listen to him.


----------



## Face (Apr 25, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> I don't remember it ever being said that he was dead.



I think Kangsung said it on this page:

2


----------



## Mozu (Apr 25, 2011)

"As good as dead" doesn't really cut it in a revenge driven story. And we all know what a stubborn bastard the old Leader was. He'll be back for his own.


----------



## Face (Apr 25, 2011)

Mozu said:


> "As good as dead" doesn't really cut it in a revenge driven story. And we all know what a stubborn bastard the old Leader was. He'll be back for his own.



I guess. He looked pretty messed up though.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 29, 2011)

Chapter's out!! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hoo bou, Jinie looks really hearbroken there 

And SUC appears already?


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 29, 2011)

poor Shioon, he certainly has a knack for getting himself in situations.


----------



## Mozu (Apr 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Ruhroh :33 It's tha SUC, aka boogeymen of Breaker


----------



## louis (Apr 29, 2011)

Im sorry but am I the only one getting really tired of weak shioon?? I'm really enjoying the manga and all the character development that shioon is going through, but seriously shioon needs to hurry up and get his ki center fixed. Its getting pretty irritating and boring to  watching him constantly be thrown around like a rag doll.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 29, 2011)

ChaoticKen has been kind enough to post a translation of the chapter. Thank him if you have an account on Mangahelpers! 

Ch.36


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, this chapter makes me feel sorry for Jinie.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




louis:  I'm sick of it as well.  Hopefully, now that SUC has shown up, Shioon's ki-center will be fixed in about ten chapters or even less.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 29, 2011)

raws look 


*Spoiler*: __ 



isnt the SUC guy the security of shioon school. wonder what jinnie grandfather will do ti her


----------



## Drakor (Apr 29, 2011)

louis said:


> Im sorry but am I the only one getting really tired of weak shioon?? I'm really enjoying the manga and all the character development that shioon is going through, but seriously shioon needs to hurry up and get his ki center fixed. Its getting pretty irritating and boring to  watching him constantly be thrown around like a rag doll.


Gotta remember how its reality for Shioon in that manga, back in the days of Samurai even if a badass won a fight and got a mortal wound, he'll have to keep going on with it until he healed despite the numerous people mounting against him. 

This will keep happening since 
A: People crushed by the 9AD, have waited for a moment to strike like this
B: SUC who worship 9AD, will want to get to Shioon to be closer to 9AD.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, Ji-Gun isn't with SUC.  I knew it.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 29, 2011)

Drakor said:


> This will keep happening since
> A: People crushed by the 9AD, have waited for a moment to strike like this
> B: *SUC who worship 9AD, will want to get to Shioon to be closer to 9AD.*



Not quite, SUC wants to kill Shioon. And I'm pretty sure the NAD they worship is a fake.

Basically, everyone wants Shioon dead.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2011)

> Basically, everyone wants Shioon dead.



Everyone except for the hot females.  :ho


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 29, 2011)

A-Team has released the chapter:

Ch.113-114


----------



## Gabe (Apr 29, 2011)

for some reason their downloading programs dont work with my computer


----------



## Face (Apr 29, 2011)

Gabe said:


> for some reason their downloading programs dont work with my computer



You have to extract the file after you download it. Otherwise you won't be able to view the pictures. What kind of computer are you using? Is it a PC or Mac?

Or is it another issue?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 29, 2011)

it is a pc


----------



## Goom (Apr 29, 2011)

Its rape time.

Shioon better get teh lube


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 29, 2011)

^

so it looks like SUC does want to kill shioon or maybe capture him to bring out NAD so he can be their leader. i don't know why they think kidnapping him would be a good thing to get NAD on their side.hmmmm...

the fat guy did a move NAD did in part 1
look

the only other person to a mover like that was TAD to NAD when they fought on the roof


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 29, 2011)

Decent chapter. Not much happened to be honest. Shioon needs to stop putting himself in these situations and improve. This manga, in stark contrast to others, actually doesn't have enough training arcs.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 29, 2011)

it feels like kubo has been writing breaker, because of it's pace


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 29, 2011)

I want Shiwoon to start kicking ass again. It's been kind of boring without him having his Ki center.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2011)

Hopefully these encounters are building up to Shioon wanting to regain his powers.  And I really am wondering about how long part 2 will be.  If it is around 72 chapters like part 1 then I really wonder if it will be rushed at one point.  :/


----------



## zapman (Apr 30, 2011)

gonna take a break from the breaker for awhile, let a few chapters build up. cant handle this pacing atm


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 30, 2011)

so judging by the coments he still doesnt have he ki center back, although i hear they added some new chick in the breaker new wave


----------



## Mozu (Apr 30, 2011)

Even when he gets his ki center back, people won't be satisfied. There are still characters out there that will kick his ass and beat him to a pulp just like before.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2011)

Mozu said:


> Even when he gets his ki center back, people won't be satisfied. There are still characters out there that will kick his ass and beat him to a pulp just like before.



I'll be satisfied when Shioon gets his Ki=center back and starts fighting people at or slightly above his skill level.  Usually nothing is more boring than a fight where one person is massively stronger than the other.


----------



## Mozu (Apr 30, 2011)

How will Shioon overcoming easy obstacles and opponents help him improve in any way? That's not usually how the hero gets stronger. 

The other characters are providing the action at the moment, and I'm not unsatisfied with it. It's nice to see what other Murim are capable of.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 30, 2011)

Mozu said:


> How will Shioon overcoming easy obstacles and opponents help him improve in any way? That's not usually how the hero gets stronger.
> 
> The other characters are providing the action at the moment, and I'm not unsatisfied with it. It's nice to see what other Murim are capable of.


I agree, people are also forgetting that despite getting pounded on, he's slowly training via raising his CQC ability without the use of ki. 

Shioon had only Black Heaven & Earth, 4 basic foot techniques and a secret one, along with Spirit Crushing Strike for melee. He had absolutely *NO* skill as a striker until learning to properly use a stance. 9AD taught him how to "survive" a fight or take out weaker enemies through hit and run, unfortunately he had to fight high tier Murim members and it only became tanking instead of quick strikes. 

This is both training and displaying the abilities of other top Murim members. Now, he'll become more powerful since he knows how to attack, especially once he can use his ki without giving us a long training session.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2011)

> How will Shioon overcoming easy obstacles and opponents help him improve in any way?  That's not usually how the hero gets stronger.



When did fighting someone on your level become an easy obstacle?  And the hero only gets stronger by fighting people vastly stronger than him by pulling a power-up out of his ass.  If all Shioon does is fight people who are faster, stronger, and more experienced them him how is he going to learn how to properly fight?  What you you rather see, Shioon magically learning a good fighting stance by getting pounded on or Shioon learning a good fighting stance after trial and error against someone who is pushing him to his limits?


----------



## Face (Apr 30, 2011)

I think the author is developing Shioon's fighting skills too slowly. He needs to pick up the pace a little. There is nothing interesting about watching Shioon get beat up for the entire fight only to survive because of a single punch. It's either that or someone usually saves his a**.


----------



## Mozu (Apr 30, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> When did fighting someone on your level become an easy obstacle?



What would be the point of him fighting someone on his own level? Showing us moves he already has? And how is that not boring? 



> And the hero only gets stronger by fighting people vastly stronger than him by pulling a power-up out of his ass.  If all Shioon does is fight people who are faster, stronger, and more experienced them him how is he going to learn how to properly fight?



Fighting people stronger than you is how you gain _experience_.  If you don't learn new things, then you are stunted. 



> What you you rather see, Shioon magically learning a good fighting stance by getting pounded on or Shioon learning a good fighting stance after trial and error against someone who is pushing him to his limits?



Magically? There's nothing magical about Shioon's natural ability to learn martial arts. He is just talented in this area and the authors are showing that to us now when Shioon has nothing left but that _natural_ ability and no _magical_ pill-boosted ki. (Of course, the pill still is having effects on his body such as his recovery time.)

And he didn't magically learn the fighting stance during the fight, the elder taught it to him over several days. He learned how to utilize the stance during the fight. Again, he gained experience. Again, another opponent recognizes that they've lost the fight even though they are the one left standing.  

If Shioon had pulled a made-up stance out of his ass and made it work, then I would be irritated, disappointed, etc. He is not that type of genius (yet).


----------



## Hitokage (Apr 30, 2011)

... I love the (yet) disclaimer at the end of your post, mozu


----------



## Spartacus (Apr 30, 2011)

These last few post are all just nitpicking and speculation and wellwishes.

Nobody knows nothing,'cept the author.


----------



## Crackers (Apr 30, 2011)

Wish the author didn't have to publish these chapters on a weekly basis. I prefer monthly updates to this for sure.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 30, 2011)

^just wait till the end of the month, and then you'll have 4 chapters to read


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2011)

wonder what shioon will do


----------



## dream (May 1, 2011)

> What would be the point of him fighting someone on his own level? Showing us moves he already has? And how is that not boring?



Experience.  When someone is just as fast, strong, and experienced as you, you have to push yourself to the limit and beyond to overcome the opponent.



> Fighting people stronger than you is how you gain experience.



I'm sure that Shioon will learn much getting his as kicked all the time.  If NAD attacked Shioon with his strongest attack and knocked him out cold, what would Shioon have learned?


----------



## Ceria (May 1, 2011)

I'm not surprised at Jinie's actions, i knew she wouldn't be able to go through with it. But that security guard getting Shioon seems a little stupid cause now someone else has to randomly stop by and save him.


----------



## Gabe (May 1, 2011)

maybe Goomoonryong will show up and save shioon


----------



## dream (May 1, 2011)

Gabe:  Unlikely.  Hopefully it might be Ji-Gun.  He did want to fight people from SUC.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 1, 2011)

Since the old guy ordered Shioon's death, can we now say he's safe to kill? He's basically a pure antagonist.


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 2, 2011)

^yeah, I actually thought of him that way from the start when he said he wanted shioon because his ki center was broke.

plus he's always looked creepy as shit


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 2, 2011)

hey question, whatever happened to the little girl loli girl, is she still around in new waves


----------



## noobthemusical (May 2, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> Since the old guy ordered Shioon's death, can we now say he's safe to kill? He's basically a pure antagonist.



Nah I'd rather seem him suddenly convert to team Shioon after being humbled by him.


----------



## Gabe (May 2, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> hey question, whatever happened to the little girl loli girl, is she still around in new waves



she has not been in new waves so far but she will be eventually


----------



## Pastelduck (May 2, 2011)

Another situation so quickly?  This guy doesn't get a break.


----------



## Canute87 (May 3, 2011)

This author needs to chill with the fights and focus on shioon getting his ki center fixed.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 3, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Nah I'd rather seem him suddenly convert to team Shioon after being humbled by him.



Meh, fuck that gay Naruto-esque shit. This is a manly manga. Shioon needs to punch him and crush his heart, rip his head off and show it to Jinie. 

Okay, not really. But still.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 3, 2011)

Pshh but crushing his pride completely would be so much more demeaning.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 3, 2011)

If anyone's interested, the artist has posted the image for the upcoming chapter at his blog:



Lools like it may be Sera that'll get him out of this one...


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 3, 2011)

^always interested thanks

not sure what part sera will play in the chapter, but i don't think she'll save shioon

i don't think she really likes him even though she didn't kill him.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2011)

> i don't think she really likes him even though she didn't kill him.



Well...Shioon did try to save her clan.  She might return the favor.  Besides she is clearly a part of his future harem.


----------



## Face (May 3, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> ^always interested thanks
> 
> not sure what part sera will play in the chapter, but i don't think she'll save shioon
> 
> i don't think she really likes him even though she didn't kill him.



She would've killed him if she wasn't interested in him in some way. So yeah most likely she does like him.


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 3, 2011)

she didn't kill him because she thought they should go after the master instead of the student. 

also, she's part of jinie's harem...or possibly NAD's in the future.


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 3, 2011)

Jinie is gone time for Sera to move in.


----------



## Gabe (May 3, 2011)

so sera may be the one to save him


----------



## Mozu (May 4, 2011)

It would be a good tie-in for Sera to step in since she's the one that warned Shioon about SUC. She (and Ji-Gun) could still be under cover as students, not to mention she said she'd be meeting him again soon. 

I'm a bit worried about Jinie at this point. I hope she gets over being her grandfather's tool very soon or else it's going to get very annoying with the ~internal conflict thing. I can only handle so much of that drama.


----------



## Drakor (May 4, 2011)

Sera would definitely step in, she has a favor from Kangha and Jinnie with her blackmail should the need ever arise. She also seems to be the type that would play on Shioon's naive nature by saving him, seeing as she knows he's the new head of the Sunwoo now.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 6, 2011)

Chapter 28 is here!



Much better, Shioon!


----------



## Major_Glory (May 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



About damn time!


----------



## Mozu (May 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 This chapter brought back the comedy  A giant fat man bouncing around trying to crush Shioon? Yes, please. Better yet, Shioon got himself out of the situation without needing to be saved. 

Looks like we finally have our token lolita character. 

Hope we know what the new megane is saying soon.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 6, 2011)

Mozu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Hope we know what the new megane is saying soon.



You're lucky! ChaoticKen just posted a translation of the chapter, so there's your answer!

Chapter 139

Be sure to thank him for it!


----------



## Kiryuu (May 6, 2011)

heh, way to go Shioon.


----------



## WraithX959 (May 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmmm... I wonder if the chapter cover is foreshadowing Sera moving in next door to Shioon as well. Other than that, gothic lolita 

Seriously though, the more we see these S.U.C. guys, the more I'm convinced they have nothing to do with the real NAD. Also, looks like Chang Ho is being sent back to school. I wonder if flower boy from the MAA will start attending Nine Dragons High School.


----------



## Gabe (May 6, 2011)

finally shioon


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 6, 2011)

^yeah, right.lol it's about time.

this was a good chapter can't wait to read it.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 6, 2011)

Good chapter. The new guy in the bar seems like he's too strong for Shioon to take on now. He might be the final villain of this 'arc' and fight him when Shioon gets his ki back.


----------



## Blinky (May 6, 2011)

Has there been penis snapping yet ?


----------



## dream (May 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Unexpected turn.  Shioon didn't need help at all.


----------



## Face (May 6, 2011)

Wait Shioon can use foot techniques and inner strike? I thought he couldn't use his Ki.


----------



## kruchy (May 6, 2011)

According to the translation he justs goes through the movements that he once trained without using his Ki, it's still somehow effective but not as effective as the same moves with the use of Ki.


----------



## Crackers (May 6, 2011)

He must have put a shit load of physical power into that punch, though. His hand looked pretty messed up.


----------



## Mozu (May 6, 2011)

Well, we've been told that his body is getting stronger because he keeps practicing his breathing techniques. All that effort is paying off. :33

Nice to see Changho called a dog. Sounds like he's expendable, as I thought.


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 6, 2011)

i liked how shioon talked himself out of relying on other people.

so, those are the people that trained chang ho and are just sending him to get stomped by shioon. that's boring, the author shouldn't have brought him back. hopefully there will be better character development then that. 

looks like sera was just monitoring what was going to happen. i wonder if she was there for a different reason though.


----------



## dream (May 6, 2011)

> looks like sera was just monitoring what was going to happen. i wonder if she was there for a different reason though.



She wants to seduce him.  :ho


----------



## Wrath (May 7, 2011)

kruchy said:


> According to the translation he justs goes through the movements that he once trained without using his Ki, it's still somehow effective but not as effective as the same moves with the use of Ki.


Yeah. He essentially learnt the "ideal form" for punching and running, and still remembers how to move like that. He just doesn't have any ki to put into the techniques. That's why the fat guy called him slow, because by Murim standards he is. Even someone with a physique entirely unsuited to running can beat him in a race thanks to ki.

Of course Shioon is currently just superhuman enough to appear like he's still a martial artist.


----------



## Face (May 7, 2011)

Wrath said:


> Yeah. He essentially learnt the "ideal form" for punching and running, and still remembers how to move like that. He just doesn't have any ki to put into the techniques. That's why the fat guy called him slow, because by Murim standards he is. Even someone with a physique entirely unsuited to running can beat him in a race thanks to ki.
> 
> Of course Shioon is currently just superhuman enough to appear like he's still a martial artist.



Soon he'll become strong enough to beat a weak murim guy with physical abilities alone. If he continues to develop this way, imagine how strong he'll be once he finally gets his Ki Center is fixed. 

His strength still needs to improve a lot more. I'm assuming that his next opponent will be Chang-Ho. Hopefully he'll fight this time instead of just standing still like he did with Ji Gun.


----------



## Wrath (May 7, 2011)

Face said:


> Soon he'll become strong enough to beat a weak murim guy with physical abilities alone.


Isn't that what he just did? 

Nah, I know what you mean. Some more training will no doubt follow after the events of this chapter.





> If he continues to develop this way, imagine how strong he'll be once he finally gets his Ki Center is fixed.
> 
> His strength still needs to improve a lot more. I'm assuming that his next opponent will be Chang-Ho. Hopefully he'll fight this time instead of just standing still like he did with Ji Gun.


Chang-Ho has to be the next big opponent. Awesome reversal to have a Murim Chang-Ho vs a Shioon without ki.


----------



## dream (May 10, 2011)

New cover sketch is up.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 10, 2011)

^thanks for posting that

looks like it will be reverse this time, hyuk will save shioon from chang ho. 

is that hyuk? i can't tell lol looks like he grew his hair in the back if it is him.


----------



## dream (May 10, 2011)

It does seem to be him.


----------



## Gabe (May 10, 2011)

nice sketch


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 10, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> is that hyuk? i can't tell lol looks like he grew his hair in the back if it is him.



In the middle? That looks like Shioon to me. But if Junho's getting involved, then Hyuk So Chun can't be far away.


----------



## Mozu (May 10, 2011)

It's Shioon in the middle. Hyuk's hair wouldn't have grown out that fast. He wouldn't wear those clothes, either. Too pedestrian.

I'm not complaining about more Junho. He's a good character. Maybe we'll actually get to see him fight now.


----------



## Gabe (May 10, 2011)

the one in the middle looks like shioon the one in the right like the bully but the one in the left dont have an clue


----------



## Tracespeck (May 11, 2011)

The one on the left looks like the blond haired murim guy that's always around but never does anything but comment.

this guy:
Ch.429


----------



## Freija (May 11, 2011)

So when is he getting his ki back?


----------



## Wrath (May 11, 2011)

Freija said:


> So when is he getting his ki back?


Soooooooooooooooooon. But not yet. It'll happen, but we just have to have some more patience. At least Shioon is back in action mode.


----------



## Nightwish (May 13, 2011)

Shioon, I'm disappointed son.


----------



## Freija (May 13, 2011)

Wrath said:


> Soooooooooooooooooon. But not yet. It'll happen, but we just have to have some more patience. At least Shioon is back in action mode.


It's pretty damn lame.


----------



## zapman (May 13, 2011)

not really keen on this Chang-Ho story line tbh


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 13, 2011)

zapman said:


> not really keen on this Chang-Ho story line tbh



Well, you're not alone there.

Especially not with this pacing, either  .


----------



## Ryan (May 13, 2011)

[sp]It doesn't look like they are gonna fight. I wonder what they are thinking of.[/sp]
need trans


----------



## Kiryuu (May 13, 2011)

lol Chang-Ho is smizing.


----------



## Face (May 13, 2011)

Translation from the chat between Shioon and Chang-Ho by ChaoticKen:

one of Szayel's hollows intercepting and tanking an attack from Renji's Bankai


----------



## WraithX959 (May 13, 2011)

Shioon looks like NAD with his arm in a sling.


----------



## Face (May 13, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> Shioon looks like NAD with his arm in a sling.



lol, that's true. 

Here we go again. Shioon in yet another terrible situation. I think Jinnei will save him this time. 

If I were him, I would put all my energy into training to become stronger. Shioon however just goes about his day like absolutely nothing has happened. He doesn't actually start doing anything until someone beats him senseless. It's kind of ridiculous.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 13, 2011)

Face said:


> lol, that's true.
> 
> Here we go again. Shioon in yet another terrible situation. I think Jinnei will save him this time.



Jinnie's not there though  . However, there's both Sera and Junho there and it doesn't look like those guys who've apaprently trained Changho are going to interfere, so Shioon's in no immediate danger, as either of the two would be almost sure to stop him at that.



Face said:


> If I were him, I would put all my energy into training to become stronger. Shioon however just goes about his day like absolutely nothing has happened. He doesn't actually start doing anything until someone beats him senseless. It's kind of ridiculous.



Well, remember that he WANTS to follow his master's words in this regard. I agree that it's annoying how loyal he can be in that way, but on the other hand it's fairly understandable.


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 13, 2011)

wait so nad really did train chang-ho? that trans was kinda confusing.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 13, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> wait so nad really did train chang-ho? that trans was kinda confusing.



Huh? Why do you think that? It's already known that the SUC calls themselves the "disciples of Goomoonryong", but it's as of yet unknown whether Goomoonryong really has trained any of them himself (and for now, people are assuming that it's just some impostor at best, or an outright lie).


----------



## dream (May 13, 2011)

I think I might just take a break from the Breaker for a few weeks or so and read a couple of chapters in one go. :/


----------



## Drakor (May 13, 2011)

Face said:


> If I were him, I would put all my energy into training to become stronger. Shioon however just goes about his day like absolutely nothing has happened. He doesn't actually start doing anything until someone beats him senseless. It's kind of ridiculous.


I agree, especially since all this shit has happened in a mere week since his hospital release. He should be doing endless trainings in an isolated area of a Sunwoo base, but the author is making him forcefully gain fighting experience by having him get zerg rushed. 

The situation he's in is similar to Vagabond when Musashi had to fight so many people without rest in a single night.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 13, 2011)

Except Musashi was far stronger than any of the people he fought, and likely gained little. I think maybe you mean Sasaki.


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 13, 2011)

Shioon..quite the ladies man.


Anyway, why is Shioon looking like a chicken shit? He already fucked Chang-ho up. And he has fought a much stronger person in his state already.


----------



## dream (May 13, 2011)

> Anyway, why is Shioon looking like a chicken shit? He already fucked Chang-ho up. And he has fought a much stronger person in his state already.



It is probably just the shock of seeing him and Chang-ho saying that he was trained by NAD.


----------



## Mozu (May 13, 2011)

Indignant Guile said:


> Shioon..quite the ladies man.
> 
> 
> Anyway, why is Shioon looking like a chicken shit? He already fucked Chang-ho up. And he has fought a much stronger person in his state already.



Maybe because he still doesn't have his ki-center fixed? Or the mere memory of everything Changho did to him is flooding back? Or the idea of Changho being able to use ki and martial arts is enough to make anyone kicenterless shit themselves since he's a crazy fucker?  

I'm glad he's back though. He's one of those persistent characters you can always rely on for antagonism. I wonder who the fake NAD is--new megane guy? I'm also wondering if they have any connection to the police since (some of them) they're supposed to be involved with the BFD.

Nice Sera/Shioon fanservice.


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 13, 2011)

i'm more concerned why he looked chicken shit when sera had her hand on his chest

i'm jelly


----------



## Tracespeck (May 13, 2011)

Mozu said:


> I wonder who the fake NAD is--new megane guy? I'm also wondering if they have any connection to the police since (some of them) they're supposed to be involved with the BFD.



BFD seems like they have good reason to do be behind SUC.  They were already breaking the murim wall at least.

The other option is the former murim president.  He knew all the techniques NAD knew and stands out as the most likely to be spreading them around.  Chang ho using soul crushing strike seemed like a stand out and good evidence for this.


----------



## Drakor (May 13, 2011)

It seems pretty evident the old bastard is defiling Chunwoo's name due to losing everything to him. His position as head cheif of the martial arts alliance, the Black Heaven & Earth technique, and being shown to be a cowardly loser infront of many...publically. 

Him training Changho, who was always in some pissed mood fighting techniques, and saying he's 9AD is the perfect way to ruin his reputation. Its also a boost since he knows a few of his special techniques...


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 13, 2011)

^chunwoo already kinda had a bad name after he told everyone to fuck off and that he didn't give a shit a about shioon. on top of that he and BFD are trying to take over the world and he's killed a lot of masters which pissed everyone off.

also, chunwoo doesn't give a shit about what people think of him, that's what makes him so badass.


----------



## Drakor (May 13, 2011)

Yea but see thing about that is, Chunwoo most likely wouldn't tell people to commit rapes, kill and steal like that. He actually tried hard to bag that teacher and didn't use his strength to smash it. He didn't even want to fight when those guys were bullying him in the early chapters till they persisted further.

This is the old man's work as he further makes him public enemy number 1.


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 13, 2011)

chunwoo kills people and he was with BFD which stole the pills

why wouldn't 3 arts dragon know that the old man was doing all this?


----------



## Drakor (May 13, 2011)

I think he may not be believing the old man to do it because of how broken he appeared to be when Chunwoo destroyed Shioon's ki center. Well, I guess we'll see who the true culprit is soon


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 13, 2011)

yeah, that could be. 

i just hope chunwoo comes back. i don't really like shioon that much, especially in part 2.


----------



## dream (May 14, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> yeah, that could be.
> 
> i just hope chunwoo comes back. i don't really like shioon that much, especially in part 2.



Chunwoo likely won't be back until the end of part 2.

Anyways I glad that my guess about Ji-Gun eventually becoming Shioon's ally finally was given a solid basis to stand on.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 14, 2011)

I think we all know the direction this manga should take now.

And that is showing Sera in only an apron.

----

Okay, but seriously. Here's how I want to go: 

Shioon agrees to fight Chang Ho but says he needs 1 week for his arm to heal, otherwise the fight will not be interesting at all. Chang Ho asks why he shouldn't just attack now, and Shioon counters that if he does, he'll be like all the other cowards who charged him while he was weak. Chang Ho grudgingly accepts the terms. Shioon's arm recovers in 2 days, and then goes in secret to the homeless doctor, and in the 5 days left they repair his ki-enter, and its revealed the doctor is an old acquaintance of NAD and was told to teach Shioon a couple moves NAD wanted him to learn, but didn't due to obvious reasons. 

Fight starts, Chang Ho starts his usual fear mongering, Shioon, in a dramatic fashion, proclaims that he's pissed off and will beat up every little shit that goes around and stains his master's name. Proceeds to beat the ever living piss out of Chang Ho, and leaves him handicapped. The guy who trained him is there too, and Shioon attacks them. Short battle before Shioon is saved, even though he wasn't losing because he was slowly getting bloodlusted.

IDK after that!


----------



## Nightwish (May 14, 2011)

Chapter can be found here


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 14, 2011)

sera put it pimply, she'll whore herself out for sunwoo.


----------



## Nightwish (May 14, 2011)

Oh boy, Shioon gets no breaks. 

Gets his ass kicked.
Get bandaged 
Wakes up in good condition
People comment on his healing abilities.
Another enemy appears a short time later.
Gets his ass kicked again.
plot moves ever so slightly
repeat process


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 14, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> sera put it pimply, she'll whore herself out for sunwoo.



I prefer this over plot advancement. In fact I already have in mind what lingerie she needs to wear.


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 14, 2011)

Ah, much better with the translation...

I wanna see a ki-less shioon fuck this clown up..


----------



## Face (May 14, 2011)

Indignant Guile said:


> Ah, much better with the translation...
> 
> I wanna see a ki-less shioon fuck this clown up..



Shioon isn't physically strong enough to beat Chang-Ho without Ki. Breaking Spirit Strike is pretty dangerous. Shioon can't take too many blows from that and keep going. It would be pretty awesome if he managed to defeat him without Ki though.


----------



## Tracespeck (May 14, 2011)

He will probably beat him.  None of these new SUC guys seem to have been taught how to fight.  They seem to all know ki circulation as that's the basis for all techniques and then one or maybe two techniques.  The one stance shioon knows is more fighting knowledge then any SUC guy has shown.  Plus NAD actually did give him a lot of good advice that he could use.

So chang ho might look impressive but probably has a million holes in his game to the point where someone like shioon can win.

The strong guys in SUC are probably all former murim who fake NAD has also taught some moves.


----------



## Muk (May 14, 2011)

can we get passed the emo part of the main character already? god its annoying, he was pretty cool at the end of part 1 and now he's back to being all emo


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 14, 2011)

Sera in only an apron...   . Shioon should totally go for ordering her to do that 

Anyway, not sure that I like how fast they're now meeting each other... But it remains to be seen what'll happen now: fight mimemdiately, fight later? Temporarily loss or a victory by Shioon? Shioon getting saved by anyone as usually happens? It's a bit up in the air, if you ask me.


----------



## Nightwish (May 14, 2011)

I took a look at the author blog...




			
				Author Blog said:
			
		

> * But ... Ranking is falling increasingly, wonder why?*





> * wonder why?*





> *wonder why?*





> * wonder why?*





You wonder why The Breaker rankings are falling increasingly? You kidding me!?


----------



## Face (May 14, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> I took a look at the author blog...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? The series has been pretty good so far aside from some minor issues.


----------



## Spirit King (May 14, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> I took a look at the author blog...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TBF The Breaker always had a slow start, heck the main character didn't even start learning/using martial arts until chapters 20-30, in the original it started getting really epic from around the middle to the end. The problem with New waves is that while it took a fair amount of time for Shioon to start getting good fights in the original NAD had good fights fairly early on to compensate for this. New waves completely lacks this which is why I consider it a bad idea that Shioon essentially had to restart fighting wise. 

There's a good chance it'll get better from the middle onwards considering all the foreshadowing. We're just at the boring part.


----------



## Zaru (May 14, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> There's a good chance it'll get better from the middle onwards considering all the foreshadowing. We're just at the boring part.



The author should have put some thought into making up for the lack of main character fights by having other people fill that gap somehow.


----------



## Spirit King (May 14, 2011)

Zaru said:


> The author should have put some thought into making up for the lack of main character fights by having other people fill that gap somehow.



Yeah I agree.


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 14, 2011)

^also part one had a better cast and wasn't completely centered on shioon.

shioon isn't really that interesting of a character

for me the reason why part 1 picked up mid to end was because it was more about chunwoo


----------



## dream (May 14, 2011)

The biggest problem with Shioon is that he has no real motivation or goals.  What does Shioon want to accomplish?  Nothing at all.  Right now he just reacts to threats and that isn't the kind of character that I like reading about.


----------



## Drakor (May 14, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> The biggest problem with Shioon is that he has no real motivation or goals.  What does Shioon want to accomplish?  Nothing at all.  Right now he just reacts to threats and that isn't the kind of character that I like reading about.


I agree wholeheartedly, the only thing he wants is for no one to be hurt due to him as he continues his average daily life. 

Maybe he'll start fleshing out the 2 main top tier Murim that are in the Sunwoo's, Gyubum and Kangha. I'd rather see how Kangha goes about his day every now and then instead of a Shioon based chapter. Hell, even seeing whats developing on the BFD would be good even though that may be the middle area of part 2 and is too early.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 14, 2011)

Part 2 sucks, wonder why?

Lack of pimps, lack of pacing, lack of charisma and it is too much dull and repetitive 

It has the same flaws of Bakuman, with the difference that Bakuman isn't a battle manga.

EDIT
Oh yes, and above all it lacks the wheat.


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 14, 2011)

If you think about NAD is kind of an asshole..he left Shioon ki-less to deal with all the crap he left behind.

I imagine the first thing Shioon does when they meet is try to punch his face in.


----------



## XxShadowxX (May 14, 2011)

Indignant Guile said:


> If you think about NAD is kind of an asshole..he left Shioon ki-less to deal with all the crap he left behind.
> 
> I imagine the first thing Shioon does when they meet is try to punch his face in.



I feel like you've failed to comprehend anything in the story.

He did that to save Shioon, there's no question about it.
If it wasn't for what he did, Shioon wouldn't have left that rooftop alive. It's only that he was no longer part of the murim that he was protected, otherwise there were dozens of schools worth of people a few floors down waiting to kill him. 

The reason that Shioon is dealing with all the "crap" now, is because of the SUC, who are, "bringing down the walls between murim and the civilian world." And if they are actually NAD's disciples I would stop reading this series, because that would be awful.


----------



## Spirit King (May 14, 2011)

XxShadowxX said:


> I feel like you've failed to comprehend anything in the story.
> 
> He did that to save Shioon, there's no question about it.
> If it wasn't for what he did, Shioon wouldn't have left that rooftop alive. It's only that he was no longer part of the murim that he was protected, otherwise there were dozens of schools worth of people a few floors down waiting to kill him.
> ...



NAD was kind of an asshole. That thing could have easily killed him and would have if he was treated a second too late or something went wrong. He pretty much left the guys life up to fate. Plus they're still going after him anyway and with his skills at that time it was far from certain that he would die. Heck the guys current predicament is because he lost his ki-centre. 

All in all he completely screwed over his disciple.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 14, 2011)

Zaru said:


> The author should have put some thought into making up for the lack of main character fights by having other people fill that gap somehow.



True... In part 1, Shioon didn't get any real power until after he swallowed that pill. Before that, the lack of any fightning skill on his part was compensated for (for us readers) by the sheer awesomeness of Goomoonryong and his haxx skills


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 14, 2011)

NAD should not have destroyed his ki-center. No matter what he NAD thought people are going to attack shioon due to him being his disciple. He should of taken shioon with him.

They are going to join up later in the story, anyway.


----------



## WraithX959 (May 14, 2011)

Well, I never expected Sera to be that "forward" as a woman. She might be bi as well judging by the way she grabbed Jinie's chin.


----------



## rhino25 (May 14, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> Well, I never expected Sera to be that "forward" as a woman. She might be bi as well judging by the way she grabbed Jinie's chin.



She's a freak. The 'apron' comment was awesome.


----------



## BlaZeR (May 15, 2011)

29 is out!


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 15, 2011)

so it seems that they didn't rape people 

must have been a mistranslation.

anyway, a-team's translation was all around better

and sera's still a slut


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 15, 2011)

If there's ever a doujin out for this series, it'll be starting with the scene of her telling him she'll do nightly service with only an apron.


----------



## Canute87 (May 15, 2011)

Yes lord here we go. Another beatdown coming soon.


----------



## Hitokage (May 16, 2011)

i'm dying to see next week's chapter....


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 18, 2011)

The artist has posted the cover for chapter 30 at his blog!:


----------



## WraithX959 (May 18, 2011)

So Jinie's back this chapter?


----------



## dream (May 18, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> So Jinie's back this chapter?



Possibly.  There has been a chapter cover or two that hasn't be accurate as to who would be in it.


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 18, 2011)

i'm just notiicing that jinie kinda looks like shioon. 

shioon should have been a girl.


----------



## Reincarnation (May 20, 2011)

*New Chapter 30 !*




*Spoiler*: __ 



Refreshing.


----------



## dream (May 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Magnificent.  Shioon did rather good this chapter.  I liked his last minute dodge and counter-attack.  

Now to see what effect the hit had.


----------



## dream (May 20, 2011)

A bit late with that link.  


*Spoiler*: __ 




He would be a monster.


----------



## WraithX959 (May 20, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> A bit late with that link.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I didn't notice the other post lol. Man, I know I shouldn't be complaining, but only 12 pages is a little disappointing.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm kinda curious what Sera's up to, granted she has no obligation to help Shioon out, but she's just standing by and watching S.U.C attack him. Makes me wonder just how trustworthy she is. Altnough, I'm pretty sure if Shioon keeps on kicking ass like that she'll be happy to do whatever he wants. What's that I hear? Is that the sound of Sera's panties dropping?


----------



## Zaru (May 20, 2011)

It's actually 20 pages if you didn't notice that most of them are two in one


----------



## WraithX959 (May 20, 2011)

Zaru said:


> It's actually 20 pages if you didn't notice that most of them are two in one



My bad, it still seems like a super short chapter.


----------



## Zaru (May 20, 2011)

Not at short as a 22 page Bleach chapter!


----------



## Face (May 20, 2011)

Who knew Shioon had this much skill? Must be from watching those video's of NAD on his cell phone.


----------



## WraithX959 (May 20, 2011)

ChaoticKen at Mangahelpers has posted some translations from the chapter, can someone post the link? I would if I could, but I can't.

EDIT:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not only is Shioon bossin, he's talking shit too.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 20, 2011)

Well, it seems he wasn't slackin when he _did_ have his Ki-center. Those footsteps are still as pimpin as ever


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 20, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> ChaoticKen at Mangahelpers has posted some translations from the chapter, can someone post the link? I would if I could, but I can't.



Huh? Why? But alright.. Here's the link. Be sure to thank him for it if you have an account there though! 

unites the scattered blades into complete swords

Anyway, a good chapter, indeed. Two in a row? Great!


----------



## Face (May 20, 2011)

Something tells me Shioon's punch had no effect on Chang-Ho. 

Shioon also seems to imply that the inner strike technique Chang-Ho used isn't the real one.


----------



## Zaru (May 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Even if it didn't, it must be mentally terrifying for tooth gap guy to get punched like that by a guy who doesn't even have ki and has one arm in a cast


----------



## Goom (May 20, 2011)

After reading some replies I'm pumped to read this chapter after I sleep.  Shioons getting big and strong and kicking ass again


----------



## Nightwish (May 20, 2011)

Arm sling = skill power-up!

Must be the same arm sling as NAD.


----------



## Kiryuu (May 20, 2011)

Hm, I wonder if Jinie will show up in the next chapter.


----------



## HInch (May 20, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> Arm sling = skill power-up!
> 
> Must be the same arm sling as NAD.



This is it. I will get a claw hammer and go to town on my arm asap.


----------



## dream (May 20, 2011)

Face said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm expecting it to have little effect as well.  Perhaps Shioon will seek to obtain his ki center back after this fight.  

Good to see that it isn't the real technique.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 20, 2011)

NVM got it working.


----------



## Oxymoron (May 20, 2011)

Stopped reading part 2 after awful first 2 chapters but then decided to start over and it really picked up around chapter 23-24 but seriously, Shion getting beat up every time and only surviving because he has some miraculous healing power is really tiresome.

But the writer/artist duo really know how to write in interesting side characters and combat is as good as it was in part 1 so its still good for some old school battle shounen nostalgia.


----------



## bludvein (May 20, 2011)

Although the beginning was tiresome with Shioon always getting owned, I think I would've been even more upset if he actually managed to fight evenly with high ranked murim with his current skill level.

It was just too much to hope for that they would just lay off while he recovered.


----------



## Oxymoron (May 20, 2011)

Well of course but his readers are even more upset this way because he reseted his development completely and he will now have to find a way to make him on par with strong murim in a matter of few weeks.

Only thing I disliked in first part was the way Shioon was getting his powers ie through some magical food or whatever it was, and it probably means the author will pull something similar this time as well.


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 20, 2011)

new chapter 30
Ch.25


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 20, 2011)

That's some terrible translation.

TIP: Don't rush shit.


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 20, 2011)

SPOILER






















I think Shioon may have knocked him out...an accurate strike is better than an powerful strike...Shioon got him on the chin.


----------



## dream (May 20, 2011)

Fight is turning out to be different from what I expected, I'm glad.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 20, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Fight is turning out to be different from what I expected, I'm glad.



Yeah, it's fun now. Shioon is going to be badass when he gets his ki back.


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 20, 2011)

Also an arm sling must raise you manliness by at least 10 pts.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 20, 2011)

Definitely.


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 20, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> That's some terrible translation.
> 
> TIP: Don't rush shit.



 i was thinking the same


----------



## HInch (May 20, 2011)

Terrible translations kind of make it more entertaining.

Plus then I get to read it again when there's one which makes sense out.


----------



## Hitokage (May 20, 2011)

Oorah Shioon!

(That is all.)


----------



## rhino25 (May 20, 2011)

Just shows that whoever is training those S.U.C guys isn't bothering to really "train" them.

That or Shioon is just too cool for words


----------



## HInch (May 20, 2011)

rhino25 said:


> Shioon is just too cool for words



...At the risk of being lynched, this is the answer.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 20, 2011)

Don't worry, this is one of the few fanbases that do not hate their main character.


----------



## HInch (May 20, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> Don't worry, this is one of the few fanbases that do not hate their main character.



Whilst it's good, let's not pretend a large majority don;t hate the whole "pill = powerz" or "stop getting beaten up now you don't have them, pussy" scenarios. He's by no means cherished.


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 20, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> Don't worry, this is one of the few fanbases that do not hate their main character.



i kinda liked him in part 1, but don't like him in part 2.

i think i may be one of the only users here that doesn't like him. 

i don't hate on people who do like him though


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 20, 2011)

In Pt 1, Shioon was just some kid on steroids...now he is starting to become a martial artist. He had to get off the roids, so to speak, to do this.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 20, 2011)

Shioon was takin' dat HGH


----------



## Pastelduck (May 20, 2011)

I am afraid that after this punch that the battle won't be over...nahhh. He is down!!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 20, 2011)

WHERE THE HELL ARE ALL THE PEOPLE GOING SHIOON NEEDS HIS KI-CENTRE BACK?!?!?!

God damn it! I love Breaker so much now because he doesn't have the ki and he's winning by applying every single bit of theory he has been taught by everyone


----------



## dream (May 20, 2011)

> WHERE THE HELL ARE ALL THE PEOPLE GOING SHIOON NEEDS HIS KI-CENTRE BACK?!?!?!



Shioon needs his ki center back.  

It is inevitable that he'll come up against an enemy that will require him to use ki.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 20, 2011)

^ we haven't seen the rest of his footworks though  


*Spoiler*: __ 






 

I Love the Art from the First breaker more when he does Footsteps than in the second one


----------



## Aeon (May 21, 2011)

I'm glad Shioon is doing well.


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 21, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> ^ we haven't seen the rest of his footworks though
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



defiantly, the art from part 1 was way better.


----------



## Mozu (May 21, 2011)

I'VE NEVER BEEN SO HAPPY TO SEE A FIGHT RUSHED HOLY SHIIII

Shioon~ That foot technique  /manlytears



Nightwish said:


> Arm sling = skill power-up!
> 
> Must be the same arm sling as NAD.



I can't help but get flashbacks of NAD kicking ass with his sling. It feels good. 



rhino25 said:


> Just shows that whoever is training those S.U.C guys isn't bothering to really "train" them.
> 
> That or Shioon is just too cool for words



It just shows that when you're _actually_ NAD's disciple, you are not to be messed with, ki-center or no. 



omg laser pew pew! said:


> WHERE THE HELL ARE ALL THE PEOPLE GOING SHIOON NEEDS HIS KI-CENTRE BACK?!?!?!
> 
> God damn it! I love Breaker so much now because he doesn't have the ki and he's winning by applying every single bit of theory he has been taught by everyone



If Chang-ho is fine next week and Shioon gets his face kicked in, the outcries will return, no doubt.


----------



## Goom (May 21, 2011)

Shioon rock on skinny Korean kid 

Show those wannabes whose boss


----------



## Face (May 21, 2011)

You know near the end when Shioon dodged Chang-Ho's punch, I thought he was about to kick him in the chin. Kind of like the way Goomoonryong usually does.


----------



## HInch (May 21, 2011)

Indignant Guile said:


> In Pt 1, Shioon was just some kid on steroids...now he is starting to become a martial artist. He had to get off the roids, so to speak, to do this.





100% Ichigo said:


> Shioon was takin' dat HGH





omg laser pew pew! said:


> WHERE THE HELL ARE ALL THE PEOPLE GOING SHIOON NEEDS HIS KI-CENTRE BACK?!?!?!
> 
> God damn it! I love Breaker so much now because he doesn't have the ki and he's winning by applying every single bit of theory he has been taught by everyone



The writer has done really well to pull back Shioon as a lead character. NAD seemed to make up for him in part 1, but Shioon has really come into his own and it's beautiful. The writer is now matching the artist in quality.

I'd like to see him go savage on the bully though. NAD style savage. BLOOD!!!111


----------



## Di@BoLik (May 21, 2011)

The foot techniques from the first breaker needed ki to work, these steps are just Shioon showing some badassery without ki. Its quite impressive if he does own the psycho.

fatal


----------



## Wrath (May 21, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> ^ we haven't seen the rest of his footworks though
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Because he actually had ki back then. Now Shioon is limited to human physical movements, and so the art style is different.

I liked the revelation of why Shioon is a threat to SUC - not because he's strong, but because he's the only one who can prove that they're not actually disciples of Nine Arts Dragon.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 22, 2011)

No one has mentioned yet that A-teams version has been released...?:

Link removed


----------



## WraithX959 (May 22, 2011)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> No one has mentioned yet that A-teams version has been released...?:
> 
> here



Probably because most of us don't care about A-team. They may have the better scans, but they are a bunch of a-holes.


----------



## Aeon (May 23, 2011)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> No one has mentioned yet that A-teams version has been released...?:
> 
> here



Lol, once I read the chapter, I completely forget about it until it's time for the following week's chapter.


----------



## Goom (May 23, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> Probably because most of us don't care about A-team. They may have the better scans, but they are a bunch of a-holes.



Lol, I just read whatever comes first.  Not gonna pretend I care what the team is like personally unless they can deliver results


----------



## Masai (May 23, 2011)

Question about New Waves for anyone who already finished reading the Breaker.


*Spoiler*: _Don't click if you haven't finished reading it yet, there are spoilers about the final chapter_ 



Has Shioon fixed his ki center or is able to fight again somehow? Because since there's only 30 chapter out right now i'd rather wait until there's more out there before starting it if he's not gonna get his stuff back. I really hate it when authors do this type of thing.


----------



## Zaru (May 23, 2011)

Masai said:


> *Spoiler*: _Don't click if you haven't finished reading it yet, there are spoilers about the final chapter_
> 
> 
> 
> Has Shioon fixed his ki center or is able to fight again somehow? Because since there's only 30 chapter out right now i'd rather wait until there's more out there before starting it if he's not gonna get his stuff back. I really hate it when authors do this type of thing.




*Spoiler*: __ 



He hasn't gotten anything back. For the most part he's getting saved, right now he's doing SOME fighting with what he's learned, without ki, which means it's picking up again


----------



## Masai (May 23, 2011)

Ah i see. Thanks. I guess i'll wait a bit then.


----------



## The Doctor (May 25, 2011)

shioon is still one cool kid


----------



## noobthemusical (May 25, 2011)

I want the next chapter.


----------



## HInch (May 25, 2011)

The Doctor said:


> shioon is still one cool kid



Words I never thought I'd see typed whilst reading the original Breaker.


----------



## The Doctor (May 25, 2011)

the kid grew on me

by the end of the first breaker i already liked him. it was a good and necessary development. he follows the "I dont like fighting boo hoo" archetype but he isn't that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that didn't stand up for himself anymore.


----------



## Ceria (May 25, 2011)

I think the alienation from his master was a good idea, but not removing his powers, knock him down weaken his powers but don't obliterate them completely.


----------



## Spirit King (May 25, 2011)

I liked the fact he didn't fear death and that he didn't care if an oponent was a lot more powerful than him. Those are pretty much his best character traits.

He was annoying at the begining of part 2 since he just came off as a pussy, but he got better when those two traits started coming more to the forefront.


----------



## Gabe (May 25, 2011)

last chapter was great nice to see shioon growing the bully will probably still have more left and shioon will have to fight some more. but he has grown into a good fighter when his ki returns he will be a monster.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 27, 2011)

Chapter 31 is here!:



Very... Promising 


*Spoiler*: __ 



And I'm guessing that Changho will fall for the "You Have Failed Me" troupe, or possibly the "You Have Outlived Your Usefulness" troupe.


----------



## kruchy (May 27, 2011)

Now I can't wait for translation of this chapter.


----------



## Kirath (May 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He'll come out of there with his Ki-center restored and tear them all a new one!


----------



## WraithX959 (May 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wait a minute... Why does it look like homeless dude wants teh buttsex as payment for restoring his Ki?


----------



## Face (May 27, 2011)

Man that homeless doctor sure is creepy. 

Looks like Shioon is trying to get his Ki restored....finally.


----------



## Crackers (May 27, 2011)

Maybe it's the hair, but am I the only one thinking Dr. Oz over there and Chunwoo/9AD look similar?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 27, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute... Why does it look like homeless dude wants teh buttsex as payment for restoring his Ki?



Maybe it has to do with Shioon's "OH SHIIII...! "-face at the end?


----------



## WraithX959 (May 27, 2011)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Maybe it has to do with Shioon's "OH SHIIII...! "-face at the end?



Yeah, and he grabbed his hand too. Please god, don't let that actually be what he wants.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 27, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> Yeah, and he grabbed his hand too.



... Plus that gleaming smile :S



WraithX959 said:


> Please god, don't let that actually be what he wants.



Shioon in the next chapter: "I... Got my ki back. But... I feel dirty/have a bad taste in my mouth/won't be able to sit for a week   "


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, he went straight to the doctor. Smart kid.


----------



## Face (May 27, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, he went straight to the doctor. Smart kid.



Not really.....


----------



## Hitokage (May 27, 2011)

any rough translations anywhere yet?


also...



DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Shioon in the next chapter: "I... Got my ki back. But... I feel dirty/have a bad taste in my mouth/won't be able to shit for a week  "


FTFY


----------



## dream (May 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This is most excellent.  Shioon shall have his ki center restored quickly and then the real fun can begin.


----------



## Muk (May 27, 2011)

rofl dirty little shion


----------



## Face (May 27, 2011)

Hitokage said:


> any rough translations anywhere yet?
> 
> 
> also...
> ...



Nothing yet.


----------



## Gabe (May 27, 2011)

about time shioon


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 27, 2011)

Face said:


> Nothing yet.



True, alas. No trans from ChaoticKen, nothing from Mangacurse.. And of course nothing from A-team as of yet.


----------



## Hitokage (May 27, 2011)

I'm starting to feel a little angsty. I would agree to a great many things for a rough trans right now...


----------



## Drakor (May 28, 2011)

Shioon...a mans gotta do, what a mans gotta do! I just pray we don't see something unsettling when they mess up that magnificent masterpiece of a cardboard house

On second thought, I bet he's trying to get some of Shioon's ki to use as some sort of black-market acquired ki medicine to sell to other Murim...thats a lot of money considering what Illwallsindan is made of.


----------



## Goom (May 28, 2011)

Thank god for scan.  I was almost about to go to the dark side and read the raw and translation


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 28, 2011)

Mr Bum: OI want your body! *gleaming smile*

I knew it!  . Poor Shioon, just about everyone wants a piece of him.. In different ways


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 28, 2011)

Can't wait.


----------



## Dante10 (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Goom (May 28, 2011)




----------



## dream (May 28, 2011)

The payment is Shioon's body?


----------



## Dante10 (May 28, 2011)

So who gets to play the "catcher"?


----------



## Nightwish (May 28, 2011)

Surprise Buttsecks!!!!!!


----------



## Kiryuu (May 28, 2011)

LMAO, poor shioon out of the pot & into the fire.


----------



## Face (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Goom (May 28, 2011)

S.U.C. better not interrupt their "session" next chapter


----------



## tgre (May 28, 2011)

fucking hell, these chapters can't come out fast enough!


----------



## Spirit King (May 28, 2011)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> fucking hell, these chapters can't come out fast enough!



At least the story isn't slow as hell to the point where you were wondering why you reading it on a weekly basis like before.

Anyway anyone hoping he doesn't have access to his massive ki supply when he gets his Ki centre back. I always found it annoyingly unfair that he had such a huge advantage over everyone else.

I wouldn't mind if he got something else, just something a lot less hax.


----------



## zapman (May 28, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> when he gets his Ki centre back.



i read the latest chapter as it saying its not really possible.

but w/e who knows


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 28, 2011)

fuck, mangacurse's translation is awful 

i kinda like that new chick now over sera


----------



## Spirit King (May 28, 2011)

zapman said:


> i read the latest chapter as it saying its not really possible.
> 
> but w/e who knows



Well he probably won't be able to get it back the same way as before, but there's most likely a way to still use ki techniques.


----------



## Gabe (May 28, 2011)

i doubt he wants to sleep with shioon he probably wants to experiment on shioons body to find out why he has to much ki.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 28, 2011)

I know we all want him to get his ki back, but look at it from this perspective:

The doctor said that it's basically impossible. He had about 5 minutes with the guy before the SUC swarmed that cardboard house. Either the homeless guy did something in 20 seconds, which is extremely unlikely, or did nothing at all. My guess is he's going to come out and rape them all himself.

Could still happen, though...


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 28, 2011)

^i really want to see the doctor rape them


----------



## Dante10 (May 28, 2011)

The Doctor reminds me of Nike/Sora from Air Gear.


----------



## WraithX959 (May 28, 2011)

You know what's really scary, Doc might really want the buttsecks. It wouldn't be first time a man has wanted Shioon's body. Remember the machete wielding biker dude?


----------



## Wrath (May 28, 2011)

Does anyone know if the original text actually talked about reattaching legs? Because if it did, it might have been a trick question, as the medical science for leg transplants does exist, even if it's incredibly difficult and not yet perfect.


----------



## Face (May 29, 2011)

If there is no way to repair his ki center, how the hell will he be able to use his Ki ever again?


----------



## Drakor (May 29, 2011)

By creating an artificial one to regulate his ki


----------



## Kiryuu (May 29, 2011)

that doctor has a nice mansion.


----------



## Goom (May 29, 2011)

I know right.  I like how he decorated his walls


----------



## Face (May 29, 2011)

Drakor said:


> By creating an artificial one to regulate his ki



How do you create an artificial Ki Center?


----------



## Goom (May 29, 2011)

I think that the doc is going to merely move his key center some place elsewhere in his body.  Maybe his heart  

It makes sense since the heart is the source for all circulation


----------



## MrCinos (May 29, 2011)

The whole thing seems to be dragging on too much. I hope it won't take another 30-40 chapters for MC to "reconstruct" his KI center.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 29, 2011)

Vote the Breaker all of you!


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 29, 2011)

Face said:


> How do you create an artificial Ki Center?



Good question. It can't be as "simple" as replacing, say, a new lung or kidney in a human's body, because the ki-center seems (at least to me) like something that is half spritual and half physical, so...

But maybe the doctor indeed knows some way of making a new ki-center somewhere else in the body or something. Anyway, will be interesting to see exactly what is is. But I'm willing to bet that we may not learn the details (at least, not the full details) next week, as such.


BTW, voted for The Breaker!


----------



## HInch (May 29, 2011)

Voted. Thanks for pointing it out, noob.


----------



## tgre (May 29, 2011)

So catch me up guys... what is everyone's theory on how he's going to re-establish his ki center?


----------



## tgre (May 29, 2011)

Also any theories on how Shioon's recovery rate is still ridiculously high? (That Sunwoo clanhead trainer dude had a tough time getting him tired before his match with the swordsman prodigy)


----------



## Spirit King (May 29, 2011)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Also any theories on how Shioon's recovery rate is still ridiculously high? (That Sunwoo clanhead trainer dude had a tough time getting him tired before his match with the swordsman prodigy)



It was explained that it was because of the pill he took, which basically turned his whole body into one big ki produce machine which somehow still heals him, despite the fact none of it can flow because his ki centre is broken.


----------



## tgre (May 29, 2011)

ah yeah, completely forgot about that

cheers for clearing it up!


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 29, 2011)

Kiryuu said:


> that doctor has a nice mansion.




living the dream


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 29, 2011)

Voted for Breaker. Let's win this.


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 29, 2011)

perhaps the doctor really is chunwoo and he's finally confessing his feelings to shioon


----------



## rhino25 (May 29, 2011)

/begin wild theory

The area in Shioon's body that is produces ki is fine. Ki is still being created, but it's leaking out unconsciously and uncontrolled. The pathways from his ki center to the rest of his body have been damaged. So ki is being created like mad because of the "super pill", which luckily for him, is giving him Wolverine-like healing abilities, but he literally does not have conscious access to it (no techniques for joo!). The doctor will create a separate (undamaged) pathway to the rest of his body so he can use it again. Or perhaps heal enough of the damaged area so that the "super pill" can do the rest.

/end wild theory


----------



## tgre (May 29, 2011)

Shioon confirmed for X-man


----------



## Goom (May 29, 2011)

Now all he needs is a skin tight leather costume and hes set


----------



## Kiryuu (May 30, 2011)

Ok I voted


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2011)

outline cover for next chapter


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow. Hot


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah, finailly a glmpse of the oh-so-seldom appearing Saehee


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2011)

the bully will probably go after her if he cant find shioon


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 1, 2011)

Gabe said:


> the bully will probably go after her if he cant find shioon



Yeah, the author is pretty direct with his covers. She will become relevant very, very soon.

Oh, Saehee, how we missed you.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 1, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> Yeah, the author is pretty direct with his covers. She will become relevant very, very soon.



What about the Jinnie cover before? She had no importance in the chapter or even in the arc so far.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 1, 2011)

What Spirit King says. Her being on the cover doesn't necressailly mean that she'll appear/become revelant in this chapter or the following ones. Take chapter 12, for example. Or chapter 30, as Spirit King mentioned.


----------



## Face (Jun 2, 2011)

I wonder what will happen? Will the doctor fight off the S.U.C or will are they already gone?


----------



## Kiryuu (Jun 2, 2011)

Im hoping this doesnt happen.


----------



## Drakor (Jun 2, 2011)

I think the Doctor may fight them off as Shioon recovers from whatever he did to him in his shack


----------



## Muk (Jun 2, 2011)

so his harem went up to 2 girls now 
+1 girl the old leader of the sunwo clan


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jun 2, 2011)

and Hyuk So-Chun, Han Chun-Woo, and Ma Mun-Gi.

Chang-Ho is tsundere


----------



## crimson8k (Jun 2, 2011)

Once they see what's going on inside that box.  All thoughts of fighting will be gone.  They will flee for their  anal virginity lives.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jun 2, 2011)

or convert to the harem


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 2, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> or convert to the harem



Homosexual harem. You don't see that often in a shounen manga.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 2, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> Chang-Ho is tsundere



Oh, so everything Changho has done to Shioon is the equivalent of a little boy pulling a girl's hair as a way of showing that he likes her? 



Spirit King said:


> Homosexual harem. You don't see that often in a shounen manga.



Hitman Reborn  .


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 2, 2011)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Oh, so everything Changho has done to Shioon is the equivalent of a little boy pulling a girl's hair as a way of showing that he likes her?
> 
> 
> 
> Hitman Reborn  .



I said it wasn't often not impossible.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jun 2, 2011)

DarkLordOfKichiku's taking posts to seriously


*Spoiler*: __ 



as expected of a dark lord


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 3, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> DarkLordOfKichiku's taking posts to seriously
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 . I was actually trying to joke (well, half-jkoking at least). Guess it failed 

Anyway, chapter's out!!


----------



## Face (Jun 3, 2011)

What the hell Shioon?
Looks like the doctor pulled a prank on him with that little pill. 
Or maybe it wasn't a prank. Need translation.

edit: The pill will probably take a while to take effect. Maybe that is why he had to run.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 3, 2011)

Face said:


> What the hell Shioon?
> Looks like the doctor pulled a prank on him with that little pill.
> Or maybe it wasn't a prank. Need translation.



TBF the guy had a broken ankle and just got the pill, it'd be ridiculous if he just started kicking ass because he took some random pill even if it allowed him to use ki techniques.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 3, 2011)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> . I was actually trying to joke (well, half-jkoking at least). Guess it failed
> 
> Anyway, chapter's out!!



about damn time, I've been waiting for this all week.

EDIT: Dammit, now I have to wait for a translation.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 3, 2011)

Face said:


> edit: The pill will probably take a while to take effect. Maybe that is why he had to run.



That's my conclusion as well. Gotta wait for the translation to be sure though...



Spirit King said:


> TBF the guy had a broken ankle and just got the pill, it'd be ridiculous if he just started kicking ass because he took some random pill even if it allowed him to use ki techniques.



And yet that's what will happen 
Seriously, though what else can/should happen? Shioon has no choice left but to kick some ass now. He's cornered, he's injured... Which means that he has to fight back, unless the author decides to have him saved by some outside factor again


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 3, 2011)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> That's my conclusion as well. Gotta wait for the translation to be sure though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TBF in this respect it actually makes sense, and I wouldn't mind it. As long as it doesn't happen again. The other options are just too ridiculous.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 3, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> TBF in this respect it actually makes sense, and I wouldn't mind it. As long as it doesn't happen again. The other options are just too ridiculous.



Well yeah, as long as the pill actually solves the problem, and isn't something Shioon has to take every frakking day... 

Anyway, the doctor says something about "30 minutes" on page 7/12, so i guess that's how long it takes...


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 3, 2011)

ChaoticKen has posted a translation! Here:

 4#


----------



## Muk (Jun 3, 2011)

so what he's gonna stall for 30 min?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 3, 2011)

Muk said:


> so what he's gonna stall for 30 min?



He has been running a while by the end, remember? And his words at the end of the chapter implies that it's getting back


----------



## Zaru (Jun 3, 2011)

This could be the turning point for New Waves


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 3, 2011)

I hope he only needs to take that pill just this one time, because if not I might just have to  RAAAGEEEEE!!!


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 3, 2011)

Lol at giving that speech and then realising he can't do jack for 30 mins. Logically speaking you shouldn't really assume something like that is instaneous.


----------



## Face (Jun 3, 2011)

I wonder how long this pills effects will last? I am assuming that this pill will wear off after a while. Which isn't really good for Shioon.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 3, 2011)

Ah, here we go, indeed!


----------



## Muk (Jun 3, 2011)

i doubt a drug will last forever

so yeah its probably a temporary thing 

he probably need some sort of long term treatment


----------



## Zaru (Jun 3, 2011)

So wait, did the doctor take his blood as the "price"?


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 3, 2011)

Zaru said:


> So wait, did the doctor take his blood as the "price"?



Blood, I think. Well that's what was said in the trans.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 3, 2011)

I think his blood has special healing capabilities, so that's probably why.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 3, 2011)

It's still blood. It's not like you can drink it or whatever. Not sure what he plans to do with it. 

Next chapter should be good. I cannot wait.


----------



## Face (Jun 3, 2011)

Can't wait till next week. Shioon's gonna kick ass.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 3, 2011)

Ryan said:


> It's still blood. It's not like you can drink it or whatever. Not sure what he plans to do with it.



Actually, that's exactly what you can do with his blood


----------



## Gecka (Jun 3, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Actually, that's exactly what you can do with his blood



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## ryz (Jun 3, 2011)

Chapter out: Actually, that's exactly what you can do with his blood


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 3, 2011)

Shit... Just got real....

in other news...


----------



## dream (Jun 3, 2011)

My excitement is at an all time high.  

The next chapter will be a delight especially if Shioon regains his powers at the start.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh HELLS YES.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 3, 2011)

Face said:


> I wonder how long this pills effects will last? I am assuming that this pill will wear off after a while. Which isn't really good for Shioon.



You said it. He'll curbstomp these guys without any doubt, but if the pill is temporarily, then he's in deep shit now. After all, a lot of people are going to assume that he has really gotten his ki back and be out for his blood, so if the pill's only temporarily... 

Anyway, let's hope that this is not the case. But since the hobo doctor was like, REALLY vauge about the details, I fear that it's indeed temporarily.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah they're probably temporary.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 3, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Yeah they're probably temporary.



Unless the guy constantly gives it to him he was pretty screwed over. It's not like he can always give blood.


----------



## Spartacus (Jun 3, 2011)

Wooooooooo!  :WOW


----------



## Face (Jun 3, 2011)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> You said it. He'll curbstomp these guys without any doubt, but if the pill is temporarily, then he's in deep shit now. After all, a lot of people are going to assume that he has really gotten his ki back and be out for his blood, so if the pill's only temporarily...
> 
> Anyway, let's hope that this is not the case. But since the hobo doctor was like, REALLY vauge about the details, I fear that it's indeed temporarily.



True.

The Illwalsindan had terrible side effects. Who knows how this pill will effect his body.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jun 3, 2011)

how dare chang-ho do that to the doctors mansion


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 3, 2011)

Face said:


> True.
> 
> The Illwalsindan had terrible side effects. Who knows how this pill will effect his body.



That too.



Kool-Aid said:


> how dare chang-ho do that to the doctors mansion



And he wasn't even given Heaven's Punishment for it! (by being biten by those snakes)


----------



## Kirath (Jun 3, 2011)

I hope it's not going to be like Rosario+Vampire, where Moka had to inject her blood into Tsukune for him to be able to fight. The strength should be his own. :-/


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 3, 2011)

Kirath said:


> I hope it's not going to be like Rosario+Vampire, where Moka had to inject her blood into Tsukune for him to be able to fight. The strength should be his own. :-/



TBF Tsukune was an actual human, so it didn't make sense for him to be able to fight otherwise and he stopped needing it fairly quickly.

Ideally if it was temporary it'd be the same. 1 or 2 fights then pemanent.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 3, 2011)

So Shioon is confirmed stronger than Master level if he gets his abilities back.


----------



## Crackers (Jun 3, 2011)

GO SHIOON GOO!!! MAKE THAT PRICK YOUR BITCH!


----------



## Zaru (Jun 3, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> So Shioon is confirmed stronger than Master level if he gets his abilities back.



Where did you get that from?


----------



## Goom (Jun 3, 2011)

What's master level?  This isn't like kenichi


----------



## Pastelduck (Jun 3, 2011)

I almost forgot this feeling too:  Epic-Awesomeness.  In the next chapter I am afraid those goons are going to get pummeled.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 3, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Where did you get that from?



The doctor said that he had a way of allowing Shioon to beat Jigun (?), who has been confirmed, I don't know what chapter exactly but it talked about 'all these young up and coming masters'. If he is stronger than him, with that pill, then it's comfirmed he's at least master level, if not above.

And I think he improved since the last time he had ki, so yeah.

Edit:

it won't work.

*Okay, so they'll BECOME masters. I still say that if he could handily beat Jigun with that pill, he's be a solid master level. *


----------



## rhino25 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hobo magic !

He's about to beat these guys with 1 arm and on 1 leg lol. How's that for a power-up?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 3, 2011)

Lol, it's going to get real entertaining from now on. Jinie's gonna be wet when she sees Shioon kicking ass.


----------



## Drakor (Jun 3, 2011)

Anyone notice he ninja'd Shioon's blood before they left the van? I guess THAT was the payment when he said "your body". Knowing full well of what his blood contains he's most likely either

A: Experiment on it to transfer its qualities to any random blood
B: Find a method to infuse it into himself to permanently enhance his body
C: Use his blood to create a lower scale Illwallsindan
D: Use the Illwallsindan properties to create medicine which fixes Ki Centers

Shioon probably doesn't know that his blood contains remnants of a pill which cost nearly 100mil or more, he even felt it suspicious he only wanted his blood...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 3, 2011)

I ALMOST FORGOT THIS FEELING

Oh gos Shioon, take me now


----------



## ryz (Jun 4, 2011)

Drakor said:


> Anyone notice he ninja'd Shioon's blood before they left the van? I guess THAT was the payment when he said "your body". Knowing full well of what his blood contains he's most likely either
> 
> A: Experiment on it to transfer its qualities to any random blood
> B: Find a method to infuse it into himself to permanently enhance his body
> ...


Actually, as pointed by  above, We the readers, and more importantly, Shioon himself, does know _what_ exactly is the deal with his blood, and _how_ it is utilised; start reading from this page forward: She nearly collapses from all that Rei use


----------



## Drakor (Jun 4, 2011)

Yea, he knows that his blood can heal people due to the pill he took, but he doesn't know its worth nor how vast the effects of a lower scaled version being mass produced would do to Murim. 

Hence why he found it strange that was all he wanted and his connections


----------



## Wrath (Jun 4, 2011)

This pill absolutely screams "temporary", but it's definitely a step in the right direction.


----------



## Face (Jun 5, 2011)

Wrath said:


> This pill absolutely screams "temporary", but it's definitely a step in the right direction.



Which makes you wonder. If this pill is really temporary, then how will shioon restore his ki when even this doctor couldn't find a solution?


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 5, 2011)

Start posting in The Breaker  MotM section, I started it off to get some activity going.


----------



## Wrath (Jun 5, 2011)

Face said:


> Which makes you wonder. If this pill is really temporary, then how will shioon restore his ki when even this doctor couldn't find a solution?


Well, maybe that's why he needs the blood.. Shioon is unique, and a solution may just be more complex than the doctor could currently achieve.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 8, 2011)

No chapter last week.

Will we get one, tomorrow?


----------



## XxShadowxX (Jul 8, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> No chapter last week.
> 
> Will we get one, tomorrow?



Nope, two week break while they were in France or some such.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 8, 2011)

XxShadowxX said:


> Nope, two week break while they were in France or some such.



Thx + repps.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 8, 2011)

finnaly this was the last week of the 2 week break we should have a chapter next week


----------



## OS (Jul 8, 2011)

Any word on the dispute between the mangakas? I was gonna read _New Waves_ today since I read the shit out of this whole 1st part yesterday. 10/10 btw. The dispute is whether they should or should not allow their manga to be viewed online.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Jul 8, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Any word on the dispute between the mangakas? I was gonna read _New Waves_ today since I read the shit out of this whole 1st part yesterday. 10/10 btw. The dispute is whether they should or should not allow their manga to be viewed online.



Honestly not sure what you're on about.

Since The Breaker ended, and New Waves started, it's been published exclusively online. Hopefully that's the answer you wanted?

You can read them from the , they're updated every Friday. Usually get same-day translations, as well. If you're going to pick it up, I'd say now is a great time to start. The series is finally picking up pace again, and you skipped out on the 2 week break. =]


----------



## OS (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Ceria (Jul 8, 2011)

so the breaker is on a break   i was wondering why a new chapter wasn't waiting for me when i got home on july 5th


----------



## Ceria (Jul 12, 2011)

still no new chapters


----------



## Drizzt (Jul 12, 2011)

well, it should be this Friday, unless you know the author said "Convention was great and getting back into swing is taking a bit longer than plan.. sorry for the delay." XD


----------



## WraithX959 (Jul 13, 2011)

I really need a new chapter, I'm having Breaker withdrawals.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 14, 2011)

Still no chapter. Nada.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 14, 2011)

Meanwhile, the author is chilling in france


----------



## Face (Jul 14, 2011)

It should be coming within the next 15 hours.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 14, 2011)

we should get the raws today or tomorrow


----------



## XxShadowxX (Jul 14, 2011)

Gabe said:


> we should get the raws today or tomorrow



They tend to come out around 6 PM Korea Time on Friday. That's about 5 AM Friday EST, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Face (Jul 15, 2011)

edit: Looks like the chapter will be delayed for a short while.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Jul 15, 2011)

Face said:


> Still no chapter. Don't tell me this is all there is?



I think so..

Disappointing.


----------



## Face (Jul 15, 2011)

XxShadowxX said:


> I think so..
> 
> Disappointing.



I checked mangahelpers. Apparently there will be a chapter this week. 

It has just been delayed for a short while because the Author got back from a trip 3 days before the due date. They've already drawn the cover page for this weeks chapter.

Chapter 39


----------



## dream (Jul 15, 2011)

Well that certainly is a disappointment.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jul 15, 2011)

Disappointed : (


----------



## crimson8k (Jul 15, 2011)

Doesn't it seem a little idiotic to go on a tour to promote a series.  Then not release an issue for 3 consecutive weeks?  Seems to me it's a good way to lose fans. Especially when the series was just starting to build up some momentum.


----------



## dream (Jul 15, 2011)

Three weeks isn't long at all.  There are manga that are only monthly and enjoy insane popularity.  The Breaker can survive without a chapter for three weeks.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 16, 2011)

the author was probably to tire and did not finish the chapter on time to turn it in. many manga go on month or longer breaks and still have a huge following. example Hunter ? Hunter and air gear goes on long breaks with regularity.


----------



## crimson8k (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, the author had commented about The Breaker losing ground in the popularity polls a few chapters back.  A 3 week break isn't going to help that. 

 I'm not sure about Hunter X Hunter, but I'd be willing to bet Air Gear has lost a little popularity.  Of course that might be more for the content than release schedule.


----------



## OS (Jul 20, 2011)

New chapter...when?


----------



## dream (Jul 20, 2011)

Tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 20, 2011)

they should give us 3 chapters for putting up with this.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 20, 2011)

Wich one is the latest chapter?
I was just browsing around cause i stopped at the end of Breaker, and just saw a chapter where 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Goomuryoung is back


----------



## dream (Jul 20, 2011)

That is indeed the latest chapter.


----------



## Face (Jul 22, 2011)

Hopefully that group is headed back to Shioon. It'll be nice to have Goomonryong back.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 22, 2011)

No idea what's going on in this chapter but could Goomonryong be the actual villain now?


----------



## HInch (Jul 22, 2011)

Zaru said:


> No idea what's going on in this chapter but could Goomonryong be the actual villain now?



Don't even think that.


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2011)

Zaru said:


> No idea what's going on in this chapter but could Goomonryong be the actual villain now?



That would be fucking awesome.


----------



## Ender (Jul 22, 2011)

i expected as much to happen


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2011)

There isn't anyone more suitable to be the final villain than NAD especially when it comes to strength.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 22, 2011)

wonder if sera will know how to help shioon get his ki back. and 9ad could be the main villain. or he is killing badguys


----------



## Face (Jul 22, 2011)

We all know deep down NAD is a good guy. Maybe he has a good reason for killing these people.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 22, 2011)

Powers coming back in five... four... three...


----------



## Calgar (Jul 22, 2011)

Wrath said:


> Powers coming back in five... four... three...



I got my fingers crossed.

NaD seems...despondent...Like, he's killing people because he's got nothing better to do. Doesn't seem like much of a "believer" in whatever cause he's working for.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 22, 2011)

Now what will that "gamble" be?


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2011)

Zip Line 

Zaru, probably about whether they can win against SUC or not.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 22, 2011)

maybe the gamble will be something to restore his power.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 22, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Now what will that "gamble" be?


I refer the honourable gentleman to my previous remark.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 22, 2011)

As some of you have surmised already it looks looks this "gamble" will restore his powers. I hope he gets it as soon as possible and he finally gets to use the stuff on the videos that 9 arts left him.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jul 22, 2011)

The gamble talk was about whether shioon was going to be a good enough leader to protect those under him, not about getting his ki back.  She didn't want to be the ally of a failure who would take her down with him.  As long as he had the mentality of not wanting to lead it was obvious that he wasn't fit to have followers.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 22, 2011)

Tracespeck said:


> The gamble talk was about whether shioon was going to be a good enough leader to protect those under him, not about getting his ki back.  She didn't want to be the ally of a failure who would take her down with him.  As long as he had the mentality of not wanting to lead it was obvious that he wasn't fit to have followers.



I think you're right. Its just that I want him to get his Ki center fixed asap, so I'll hold onto hope that he'll get it fixed in the near future  I think also that the docter isn't letting on as much as he knows and might know an extremely dangerous way to restore his KC and is testing resolve before telling him about it.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 22, 2011)

Pretty weird that Sera would have a way to restore his powers when the doctor doesn't. Either way, he can't keep eating that pill.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 22, 2011)

Someone needs to try acupuncturing his balls or something to try and restore his Ki-center. 
I'm getting annoyed.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't really care how he's getting his powers back, as long as he gets them I'm all good. Also fucking NAD killing everyone.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 22, 2011)

What the hell happened to him? I didn't think Chun Woo was actually the SUC's master.


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2011)

Enigma said:


> What the hell happened to him? I didn't think Chun Woo was actually the SUC's master.



He has always been like this I guess, his softer side just came out with Shioon.  He isn't SUC's master, seems like he hasn't even met them yet.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Jul 22, 2011)

Enigma said:


> What the hell happened to him? I didn't think Chun Woo was actually the SUC's master.



He's never even met them. It's a bit of a stretch to call him their master, don't you think?


----------



## Kirito (Jul 23, 2011)

Breaker Fullbring arc he we go


----------



## dream (Jul 23, 2011)

Kirito said:


> Breaker Fullbring arc he we go



Be glad that it isn't Kubo that is writing this manga.


----------



## OS (Jul 23, 2011)

I think everyone was so into the action in the first one that they miss it so much in this second part. Everyone needs to chill and wait. It would be stupid if he was like Oh I got my ki back out of nowhere and then start speeding up everything. The first part wasn't so quick with him learning to fight or fighting in general.


----------



## dream (Jul 23, 2011)

> I think everyone was so into the action in the first one that they miss it so much in this second part.



People seem to forget that Part 1 was slow in the beginning as well.  In five or eight chapters Part 2 should become just as exciting as Part 1 was towards the end.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 23, 2011)

I sure do hope so  Also, I'm wondering what that pill thing does since his Ki center is annihilated and if he can do it without ingesting said pill. Plus he didn't even know how to control the overflow of Ki in his body due to that medicine he was given waaaaay back in part 1, he still used the overflow without understanding how to control it. (even though his body violently reacted to it)

I'm surprised he isn't a walking time bomb again  since he has no way to get rid of the Ki building up in his body still (thats if the Ki center isn't necessary for that pill to keep generating Ki)


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

cover for the new chapter the lovely jinnie is on it


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2011)

Hopefully she'll be in the chapter.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 27, 2011)

I wonder where she actually went? i mean she didn?t kill Shioon just as how the old man told her to do I want to know what?s up with her right now


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jul 29, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Hopefully she'll be in the chapter.



The chapter's out... And lo, she is!:


----------



## Face (Jul 29, 2011)

Shioon=Chick magnet :ho
Wonder what is going on with the Sunwoo clan?


----------



## dream (Jul 29, 2011)

Face said:


> Shioon=Chick magnet :ho
> Wonder what is going on with the Sunwoo clan?



Probably some sort of conflict over Shioon, perhaps Jinie's grandfather said that he was dead?


----------



## HInch (Jul 29, 2011)

It's clearly an argument of who he loves the most.

Shioon gets all the bitches, regardless of gender.


----------



## dream (Jul 29, 2011)

> Shioon gets all the bitches, regardless of gender.



Oh I'm sure that there will be some that won't fall in love with him.


----------



## HInch (Jul 29, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Oh I'm sure that there will be some that won't fall in love with him.



They will instead die by his hand.


----------



## dream (Jul 29, 2011)

HInch said:


> They will instead die by his hand.



Shioon won't kill a single person.


----------



## HInch (Jul 29, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Shioon won't kill a single person.



I know, but a guy can dream.


----------



## OS (Jul 29, 2011)

HInch said:


> I know, but a guy can dream.



The day will come my friend.


----------



## dream (Jul 29, 2011)

Unlikely guys, Shioon is too nice to do such a thing.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Jul 29, 2011)

37 is out.


----------



## OS (Jul 29, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Unlikely guys, Shioon is too nice to do such a thing.



He just needs that black heaven and earth technique (what ever it's called) 

Also, Jinnie is the best girl


----------



## Gabe (Jul 29, 2011)

poor jinnie hopefully she contacts shioon soon. and her clan thinks he is dead. wonder what sera is doing to help shioon.


----------



## dream (Jul 29, 2011)

The grandfather sure is going to shit his pants when Shioon shows up.  

I like Sera with glasses.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jul 29, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Also, Jinnie is the best girl



Word! 



Eternal Fail said:


> The grandfather sure is going to shit his pants when Shioon shows up.



That he is  . I guess that'll teach him a thing or two about making his move before the deed is confirmed as done 

And heh, Sera as a teacher!  . Guess Shioon'll finailly get some knowledge of the Murim...


----------



## dream (Jul 29, 2011)

> I guess that'll teach him a thing or two about making his move before the deed is confirmed as done



Well, you can't fault him for believing that Jinie will do as he says, he is after all the only family she has.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 29, 2011)

Her teacher mode is quite... appealing 

Also, maybe his ki center really can't be fixed. 



...



BECAUSE IT WAS NEVER BROKEN!


----------



## dream (Jul 29, 2011)

> BECAUSE IT WAS NEVER BROKEN!



NAD failed to accomplish something?  Absurd.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 29, 2011)

I wonder what the hell is she going to teach him? also she looks sexy and Jinnie sitting under the rain like a stray cat wasn?t expected at all.


----------



## NarFan (Jul 29, 2011)

before i read this do the main chare from breaker 1 and new wave change?


----------



## dream (Jul 29, 2011)

> I wonder what the hell is she going to teach him?



She'll probably teach him about the various fractions in Murim and a bit of history.


----------



## YogaBallsofFire (Jul 29, 2011)

NarFan said:


> before i read this do the main chare from breaker 1 and new wave change?



No. Same kid.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 29, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Her teacher mode is quite... appealing
> 
> Also, maybe his ki center really can't be fixed.
> 
> ...


The doctor keeps saying that it can't be fixed, and now Sera is saying something about him picking his words very carefully. I'm still going with the idea of a transplant.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 29, 2011)

I don?t think the Ki center can be transplanted? I think more of creating anew one


----------



## dream (Jul 29, 2011)

Wrath said:


> The doctor keeps saying that it can't be fixed, and now Sera is saying something about him picking his words very carefully. I'm still going with the idea of a transplant.



NAD might have blocked Shioon's access to his Ki center so it isn't exactly shattered and thus can be fixed.


----------



## EctoMoses (Jul 29, 2011)

does anyone else feel like new waves is complete shit compared to the original? I feel like all the things that made me like the original were scraped completely. Maybe i just miss the old characters, and the plot.....and the story telling maneuvers...and the chapter progression 

but i did like this last chapter. his new teacher is the only person i like in new waves.


----------



## OS (Jul 29, 2011)

Never thought of a transplant......

Well something has to be done because  the MC need to do some ass kicking.


----------



## dream (Jul 29, 2011)

> does anyone else feel like new waves is complete shit compared to the original?



It certainly isn't as good at the moment but I suspect that it'll become much better after Shioon regains the use of his powers.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 29, 2011)

i think 9AD did not really break his ki either i think he blocked it or made it seem broken. and maybe the DR knows this but is working with 9AD.


----------



## YogaBallsofFire (Jul 29, 2011)

EctoMoses said:


> does anyone else feel like new waves is complete shit compared to the original? I feel like all the things that made me like the original were scraped completely. Maybe i just miss the old characters, and the plot.....and the story telling maneuvers...and the chapter progression
> 
> but i did like this last chapter. his new teacher is the only person i like in new waves.



Welcome to NF! First time post, long time lurker? 

I completely agree. I was enticed by the possibility of him being "the chosen one" or something, but nawww. We haven't even heard anything about that little girl they kidnapped in the original, who was supposed to be the uber beast if she had received the karma-ball thing to awaken all of her chakra potential and whatnot. I thought that was the nine arts dragon's (and his covert little group) goal. they were going to topple the murim world through her power. 

Now that seems pointless since he's just doing it himself.

Anyway, yep. I agree. The first story was awesome. This one has lost most of it's appeal for me.


I hate names and I always forget them.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 29, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> I don?t think the Ki center can be transplanted? I think more of creating anew one


I didn't realise you had a PhD in Fictional Biology, sorry. 

The guy previously used the example of trying to reattach a leg a long time after it's been cut off, and he was right that you can't do that. But, although it's not perfect yet, the medical technology exists to give a person a leg transplant.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 29, 2011)

I know though the Ki center is actually a specific part of the body that could be transplanted? that was my point


----------



## dream (Jul 29, 2011)

> I know though the Ki center is actually a specific part of the body that could be transplanted?



We don't know that yet.


----------



## OS (Jul 29, 2011)

EctoMoses said:


> does anyone else feel like new waves is complete shit compared to the original? I feel like all the things that made me like the original were scraped completely. Maybe i just miss the old characters, and the plot.....and the story telling maneuvers...and the chapter progression
> 
> but i did like this last chapter. his new teacher is the only person i like in new waves.



Like i said two pages ago



> I think everyone was so into the action in the first one that they miss it so much in this second part. Everyone needs to chill and wait. It would be stupid if he was like "Oh I got my ki back out of nowhere" and then start speeding up everything. The first part wasn't so quick with him learning to fight or fighting in general.


----------



## HInch (Jul 30, 2011)

I prefer New Waves.

There, I said it. Bring it on.


----------



## Face (Jul 30, 2011)

I think both are good. New Waves doesn't have the same amount of action but That's mainly because Shioon lost his Ki Center.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm confused about how everyone is saying broken ki-center is forever broken 

but now this girl says we can heal you...  

what's her motive. 

i'm glad to see jinni having a heart and not being able to kill him, once he gets his powers back i see the two of them working as a team or perhaps more,


----------



## Face (Jul 30, 2011)

I wonder what Shioon's going to learn?


----------



## Kirito (Jul 30, 2011)

Face said:


> I wonder what Shioon's going to learn?



how to seduce women


----------



## Gabe (Jul 30, 2011)

Kirito said:


> how to seduce women



he already knows this


----------



## dream (Jul 30, 2011)

> I'm confused about how everyone is saying broken ki-center is forever broken
> 
> but now this girl says we can heal you...
> 
> what's her motive.



We don't know yet, as far as we know a broken ci-center can't be fixed by that doctor but perhaps Shioon's ki-center isn't broken.  Access to it could have just been blocked.

That or another one could be transplanted into him but I find that unlikely.


----------



## OS (Jul 30, 2011)

I wish one day some English company can license the manga. Buy that shit in a heartbeat.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 30, 2011)

XxShadowxX said:


> He's never even met them. It's a bit of a stretch to call him their master, don't you think?



Oh I thought those people with him were part of the SUC. My mistake.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 30, 2011)

Gabe said:


> he already knows this



He needs to learn how to follow through with a woman. jinie could be blowing him right now.


----------



## dream (Jul 30, 2011)

Ceria said:


> He needs to learn how to follow through with a woman. jinie could be blowing him right now.



He has more important things to worry than women.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 30, 2011)

Still he is pimping them unconsciously


----------



## Ceria (Jul 31, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> He has more important things to worry than women.



sexual healing could restore his ki-center. you never know


----------



## HInch (Jul 31, 2011)

Treat 'em mean, keep 'em keen.


----------



## dream (Jul 31, 2011)

Ceria said:


> sexual healing could restore his ki-center. you never know



I won't discount it but that seems a bit far-fetched don't you think?


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 31, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I won't discount it but that seems a bit far-fetched don't you think?



Maybe it'll be like FSN where sex gives a full days worth of Ki usage.


----------



## dream (Jul 31, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Maybe it'll be like FSN where sex gives a full days worth of Ki usage.



Nah, I think that sex will actually decrease the amount of Ki that one has.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 31, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Nah, I think that sex will actually decrease the amount of Ki that one has.



Touch?


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 31, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Nah, I think that sex will actually decrease the amount of Ki that one has.



Broken Ki center might lead to erectile disfunction.


----------



## dream (Jul 31, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> Broken Ki center might lead to erectile disfunction.



Such a shame that we'll never know.


----------



## OS (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh my what are we talking about here?


----------



## dream (Jul 31, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Oh my what are we talking about here?



Just discussing whatever effects Shioon's broken ki center might have on him and ki in general.


----------



## OS (Jul 31, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Just discussing whatever effects Shioon's broken ki center might have on him and ki in general.



I hope he tries these things on Jinnie 


Then before anything happens Nine Arts Dragon cockblocks him like he did in the beginning of The Breaker


----------



## Face (Jul 31, 2011)

You guys like Jinnei?
I prefer adult Sosul or Sera.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 31, 2011)

Face said:


> You guys like Jinnei?
> I prefer adult Sosul or Sera.



Jinnei's ass is too flat.


----------



## Face (Jul 31, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> Jinnei's ass is too flat.



She's also too much of a tomboy.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 31, 2011)

jinnie is a very hot girl and a good fighter prefer her over sera and anyone else


----------



## dream (Jul 31, 2011)

I like Sera more than Jinie, adult Sosul might become my overall favorite female depending on how she has developed as a character.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 31, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I like Sera more than Jinie, adult Sosul might become my overall favorite female depending on how she has developed as a character.



That ass needs to develop.


----------



## dream (Jul 31, 2011)

Along with a few other things.


----------



## OS (Jul 31, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Along with a few other things.



Along with everything


----------



## NarFan (Aug 1, 2011)

just finshed reading it nice manhwa


----------



## Face (Aug 1, 2011)

NarFan said:


> just finshed reading it nice manhwa



Ofcourse it is. It is the greatest Manhwa in the wooorlld.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 1, 2011)

Is SUn-Ken Rock is a Manhwa?


----------



## Destin (Aug 1, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> Is SUn-Ken Rock is a Manhwa?



I believe it's a manga.  It's printed in Young King (Shonen Gahosha), which is stationed in Japan.  The mangaka, Boichi, is Korean and has drawn manhwa, but since 2004, he's worked with Japan in drawing manga.  One way to tell the difference between the two is that manga reads from right to left and manhwa from left to right.


----------



## NarFan (Aug 1, 2011)

do you guys know a good manga/manhwa lile The Breaker or Veritas


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 1, 2011)

Did they say why grandpa guy wants shioon dead? i dont remember if i just forgot or skipped over it


----------



## Tracespeck (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't know if it was out right stated but it seems shioon would be the new leader of the clan and he simply does not want that, he wants power for himself.  Having one ignorant weakling kid hand off leadership to an even more ignorant and weakling kid probably doesn't sit too well with him.


----------



## vegitabo (Aug 1, 2011)

Tracespeck said:


> I don't know if it was out right stated but it seems shioon would be the new leader of the clan and he simply does not want that, he wants power for himself.  Having one ignorant weakling kid hand off leadership to an even more ignorant and weakling kid probably doesn't sit too well with him.



 wat?


----------



## Ceria (Aug 1, 2011)

NarFan said:


> do you guys know a good manga/manhwa lile The Breaker or Veritas



Worst/crows is epic fighting, a part from that i haven't seen anything like those two. veritas is too technical, where breaker doesn't let the techniques over power the story.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Aug 2, 2011)

The cover for Friday's chapter is out at the artist's blog:



Jinie looks a bit grumpy there  .


----------



## dream (Aug 2, 2011)

To be expected, the thought of Sera being with Shioon must infuriate her.


----------



## danhappyness (Aug 3, 2011)

very cool blog!!! it feels like the manga has been dragging though!!


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Aug 5, 2011)

The raw's out at Daum!



As expected, lots of talk/text today :sweat

And boy, some people will be happy with the surpise in today's chapter. Althrough I'm kinda skeptical...


----------



## dream (Aug 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit.  Holy shit.  That ending caught me by surprise.  I want her to live.  She was awesome.   

Also, Sera really looks good in glasses.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 5, 2011)

*HOLY SHIT!SsdaSDCXASCFEVBFVXvfbgnfv  bhdhvdfxgb!!! *


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Bring her back please! SHE MUST LIVE!!!

Other then that, Sera with the teacher attire = win


----------



## Guiness (Aug 5, 2011)

New Waves is finally beginning to look solid though it really is moving sort of slow.

Veritas barely had any character development and the sensei-student relationship sucked ass. Also the stupid sob stories coming from characters later down was even more retarded. The story has potential but wtf, the author really frigged himself during the writing of the story. Veritas had a very nice art style.

Anyone here reads Tough? That is a very nice martial arts, may be a bit boring without the usual flashiness but its definitely good. I wonder, who is more badass -
Kiryuu or Goomoonryong?


----------



## Major_Glory (Aug 5, 2011)

O. M. F. G.


----------



## HInch (Aug 5, 2011)

NarFan said:


> do you guys know a good manga/manhwa lile The Breaker or Veritas



Ceria hit the nail on the head with Crows/Worst, although bear in mind they are purely fighting within human constraints. It does not get into the realms of fantsasy. 

Tough is a bit darker and definitely not a shounen level fighting story (same with AIKI) but are martial arts based.

Basically my sig, I guess.

Now...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jesus titty fucking Christ...


----------



## Face (Aug 5, 2011)

OMG she's back. This is getting better and better.


----------



## Muk (Aug 5, 2011)

hell yeah she's back


----------



## dream (Aug 5, 2011)

I can't wait for NAD to learn about this.


----------



## Face (Aug 5, 2011)

Next person to come back should be Sosul.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope she doesn't comeback as a brainwashed  zombie or something.  


 



Face said:


> Next person to come back should be a Healthy Sosul.



FYP a little.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Revive Shiho soon



Give Shioon  his ki-center  back
Bring back a healthy Sosul
Have NAD appear more to fuck shit up again

My list of things that better happen soon.


----------



## Destin (Aug 5, 2011)

The Breaker: New Waves Chapter 38 by A-Team is out.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2011)

Dat cliffhanger.


----------



## Face (Aug 5, 2011)

Is the doctor making a medicine for Shioon? It's odd because Sera was having him followed. Is he working for her or not?


----------



## dream (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm guessing that the Doctor might be making medicine for Shioon, though it is likely that he could be making it for someone else.  

But I don't believe that he is working for Sera.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 5, 2011)

[-Bleach Ch.124 "Crying Little People" p5-]

great chapter


----------



## hehey (Aug 5, 2011)

wow, they brought in that whole 1000 year old ginseng deal, i remember that shit from Veritas, Gangryong talked about all the martial arts movies hed seen where thousand year old ginseng would heal a guy who had lost his martial arts and or give him great ki (i guess this is a common troupe in Korea), reunion even used ginseng to produce their artificial ki.

In Veritas Honse said that even thousand year old ginseng wouldn't restore his ki center, perhaps the situation will be different in The Breaker and be more like all the martial arts movies Gangryong use to see where it actually worked.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2011)

well shit....she's back...think she'll be handy


----------



## Wrath (Aug 6, 2011)

hehey said:


> wow, they brought in that whole 1000 year old ginseng deal, i remember that shit from Veritas, Gangryong talked about all the martial arts movies hed seen where thousand year old ginseng would heal a guy who had lost his martial arts and or give him great ki (i guess this is a common troupe in Korea), reunion even used ginseng to produce their artificial ki.
> 
> In Veritas Honse said that even thousand year old ginseng wouldn't restore his ki center, perhaps the situation will be different in The Breaker and be more like all the martial arts movies Gangryong use to see where it actually worked.


Yeah, but in Veritas Honse was lying all along about losing his powers.


----------



## Face (Aug 6, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> well shit....she's back...think she'll be handy



I wonder who she's going to meet up with first when she wakes up? NAD or Shioon.


----------



## Ender (Aug 6, 2011)

i hope its Shioon


----------



## Ceria (Aug 6, 2011)

Damn what a fucking cliffhanger, and does this mean we have to wait 2 weeks like the rest of the manga titles????


----------



## Gabe (Aug 6, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Damn what a fucking cliffhanger, and does this mean we have to wait 2 weeks like the rest of the manga titles????



no cause this is not part of the SJ. there should be a chapter next week


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 6, 2011)

Why am i always the last to wake up  just to see that she is back?

Still you saw that cover? Harem hanging around with Shioon


----------



## dream (Aug 6, 2011)

Shioon will have a pretty decently sized harem without even trying.  Lucky bastard.


----------



## Wang Fire (Aug 6, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Shioon will have a pretty decently sized harem without even trying.  Lucky bastard.



I'm jealous.

But look at dat ass on Saehee. Did she always have that?

D:


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah, she always had that


----------



## armorknight (Aug 6, 2011)

Was that Shiho at the end of the chapter?


----------



## dream (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes, it was Shiho.


----------



## Crackers (Aug 6, 2011)

that... is kind of creepy. dead people shoudl stay dead.


----------



## dream (Aug 6, 2011)

Crackers said:


> that... is kind of creepy. dead people shoudl stay dead.



I don't mind her coming back at all, she was the best female that we had in Part 1 and there could be some interesting interaction with NAD.


----------



## Muk (Aug 6, 2011)

who's the guy trying to ressurect shihoo? i don't remember him


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 6, 2011)

I remember him but don?t remember his name


----------



## Wang Fire (Aug 6, 2011)

I think his name is Wonjae.

His love for Shiho is kinda creepy.

...And romantic?...

..Naw, just creepy.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 7, 2011)

YES SHIHO. SHE WAS MY FAVORITE FEMALE CHARACTER FROM 1. I DIDN'T WANT HER TO DIE, I DON'T CARE IF SHE'S CREEPY


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Aug 10, 2011)

The chapter 39 cover is up at the artists blog:


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 10, 2011)

So there is a chapter this week?


----------



## bludvein (Aug 10, 2011)

Angelo said:


> So there is a chapter this week?



Of course. Mangas are on break because of a Japanese holiday, why would manwhas be also?


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 10, 2011)

that cover looks cool


----------



## Gabe (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice cover


----------



## Face (Aug 12, 2011)

We should be getting the chapter soon.


----------



## HInch (Aug 12, 2011)

SOON IS TOO LONG.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 12, 2011)

Where is mah chap?


----------



## Face (Aug 12, 2011)

From ChaoticKen on MH:


> Chapter 39 will be on Saturday morning. Author ain't feeling too good.
> 
> "39화는토요일 오전에 업데이트
> 될 예정입니다. 이번엔 제 컨디션 난조로 페이지를 많이 못했습니다. 프로작가로서 너무 죄송스럽게 생각합니다.. 할 말이 없습니다. 하루만 더 기다려 주세요... (페이지도 많지 않습니다....)"
> ...





Hopefully he gets better.


----------



## HInch (Aug 12, 2011)

Health first, The Breaker second. Health is important according to leading medical journals.


----------



## dream (Aug 12, 2011)

A one day delay isn't too bad at all.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 12, 2011)

one day delay is not that bad sometimes when authors get sick they take long breaks.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 12, 2011)

*From an interview of the authors of The Breaker during their trip in France 

From and Renegade334  on AS




 How was The Breaker project born? Is it your first joint work?
Jeon Geuk-Jin: Indeed, it's the first work we're doing together. Back in 1999 I had already laid down a first brew of the scenario, but unfortunately that project was scrapped. I consequently put it on standby for some time, till 2007. M. Park, who had previously worked on the project as an assistant, wanted to unshelf and publish it, by reworking it from the ground up. That's how this entirely new series started.

Q: From your own perspective, what was lacking in the story's first version and later on guaranteed success for the second?
J G-J: Actually, the story changed considerably - I consider the second story as a complete redo. In this new version, I set a big emphasis on the fact that it was an alternative take to the real world, based on Asian/Oriental fantasy. This allowed us to make the scenes even more efficient. I think I had further insisted on the values of the master-disciple relationship, which is the driving force of this manga.

Q: M. Park, we know you in France through the series Archlord, a heroic fantasy title. With The Breaker, we find ourselves in a urban environment. Which one is the easiest to develop?
Park: I think I have as much fun working on either universe, I don't have a clear preference. Each time, it is a new challenge to work on these very different universes, most notably on the backgrounds, where I have to adapt the color range and the (color) tones according to the context. Each atmosphere is thus very interesting.

Q: The series brings to mind many great names of the manga and movie worlds. Do you have any specific source of inspiration for this manhwa?

J G-J: I claim a great deal of influence from movies and manga. For example, for the action scenes, I often think back to 300. I was especially moved by the difference in tone between the quiet and strong/memorable moments, their intensity, their emotional and graphical power. Thus I wanted for the audience to feel those same changes of atmosphere in The Breaker, in order to highlight the strength of each confrontation/battle.

Q: The Breaker is a rather comic (read: lighthearted, with comedic moments) title, but it also broaches graver topics such as school bullying. Which message do you wish to leave within this series?
Park: In this series, we especially wanted to bring up an issue that concerns the Korean educational system: the lack (or absence) of communication between teachers and students. In Asia, we traditionally maintain a very respectful link (read: bond) between parents and children, but this notion is slowly ebbing away as we speak. Which is why we are putting so much emphasis on the relationship between Chunwoo and Shihoon.

Q: Let's go back to The Breaker. The series is over in Korea but is continuing with a new series: The Breaker New Waves. How did you come to the decision of making this spin-off (sic) ? Was it planned from the very beginning?
J G-J: Actually, we regard The Breaker as a larger series, divided in several "seasons". The first one, completed in ten volumes, is the one you're currently discovering in France. For New Waves, which is still a work in progress, the main difference is that we are no longer using a pre-publication magazine, but are directly going to the Internet, through the Daum website. We hope to soon publish bound volumes. And finally, we are already thinking about writing the third and final part, which was planned from the very beginning, too.

Q: M. Park, you are maintaining a blog dedicated to your work. Did the comments left by your readers have any influence on the series? What are the fan-favorite characters?
Park: Actually, the reviewers are, before everything else, fans, very satisfied with the series. I thus have not had any particular demand for the series, we especially receive a lot of positive feedback and a lot of cheering-on (read: encouragement). As for the fan-favorites, Si-Ho the nurse unanimously wins the gold medal.

Q: In your forewords, you admit to often suffer from publishing delays. How do you organize your days? Are you following a specific timetable? Did moving on to a digital publishing pattern change anything to your work methods?
Park: Since we moved on to publishing on Internet on a weekly basis, I have quite a lot of hellish days to contend with! Some days I happen to start drawing at 10am...and stop...at 4am! I take some rest during free days/holidays... Thankfully, digital manga allows me to shave off a substantial amount of time, for example like sharing my drawings with my assistants. I even think that my drawing style got better ever since I switched to graphical tablets.

Q: What are the perks that compelled you, you and your editor, to tread that path?
J G-J: In Korea, the newest trend is to relocate to digital support, to the point that it's becoming harder and harder to find more traditional tools of the trade (read: drawing tools) for us comic artists. On the flip side, the learning curve is really good. The gains are just as ecological as economical, not to mention that the offices of our editor were set quite far away from us and it was hard to forward our drawings as quickly as on the Internet. It then became invaluable.
Furthermore, since we switched over to this modus operandi, we essentially communicate with each other through mail and chat in order to work on the series and we barely ever meet each other anymore!

Click to expand...


Source*


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 12, 2011)

A PART 3?!?!

Adult Shioon.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 12, 2011)

yeah i heard this was part 2 and he was planning a trilogy.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Gabe (Aug 12, 2011)

brief summary by *ChaoticKen* in Mangahelpers


*Spoiler*: __ 



*> Sera and Shiwoon take a break from the teaching for a bit
> Sera tells Shiwoon that his mother and girlfriend (probably talking... you know, that girl. I forget her name) are safe.
> Sera says his mother has been promoted to be the manager of a restaurant or something, so the reason why she hasn't been able to answer the phone is because she's busy.
> Sera tells Shiwoon that the teacher to teach him martial arts has arrived.
> Cue old lady and two other women.
> Old lady is Sera's martial arts master or something.
> Old lady's name seems to be Ju-Shil. She's the head of YeWonGwan or some shit.
> Old lady tells Shiwoon that she's not here to teach him actual martial arts, but rather a way to train while being unable to use martial arts.
> It's a sort of image visualization training.
> Not gonna get into the whole details of the thing, since scans can probably explain / translate it better than me.
> After Sera leaves, old lady tells her two minions to... STRIP SHIWOON.
> Asian Kimbo Slice (oh God it feels good to say that name again) and Gyubum don't believe what the head elder dude said.
> Asian Kimbo Slice wonders if Jini and Shiwoon ran away together (like eloping or some shit).
> Some stuff with Jini and that cat. Jini admits that the cat reminds her of a certain someone. By being stubborn and kinda cute.
> No prizes for guessing who the cat reminds her of. I mean, seriously. It's obviously JiGun.
> Old lady is amazed that ShiWoon is able to remain conscious despite what he's going through right now.
> Doctor tells Sera that "that person" has been placed into a room in the hospital.
> Sera asks how "that person" is, the doctor says he can't determine yet.
> Doctor wonders if it's okay not to tell "someone" about this. Since it might be troublesome later.
> Sera says no, not not, Shiwoon is in training. If he falters now then nothing can be achieved.

My guess?
"That person" is Shiwoon's mother, and Sera lied to Shiwoon about her being safe.*


----------



## dream (Aug 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree with you, the mother being hospitalized is most likely scenario.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 13, 2011)

Lol, girlfriend. That's brought up quite a few times now. They are barely together.


----------



## Face (Aug 13, 2011)

This chapter was awesome. 
Also looks like Shiho's popularity may be the reason why they brought her back from the dead.

The possibility of having a Part 3 and an Adult Shioon makes me really excited.


----------



## dream (Aug 13, 2011)

I figured that there would be another part, Part 2 will be all about S.U.C while Part 3 will be about the Black Forest Defense group.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 13, 2011)

I hope that by the end of part 2, Shioon will have recovered his ki center...


----------



## Kiryuu (Aug 13, 2011)

just keeps getting better & better.


----------



## Face (Aug 13, 2011)

Angelo said:


> I hope that by the end of part 2, Shioon will have recovered his ki center...



I think he'll have recovered his Ki Center long before the end of part 2. 

I agree with what Eternal Goob said about S.U.C being part 2 main villains and Black Forest Defence being part 3. Meaning Shioon would have to recover his Ki Center within the next couple of chapters to even think of challenging the S.U.C. 

There might be a timeskip inbetween part 2 and 3. I also suspect that Shioon will take control of Sunwoo clan soon either with Sosul's help or on his own.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 13, 2011)

Link removed


----------



## dream (Aug 13, 2011)

Pretty interesting, learning moves while meditating.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 13, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> I hope that by the end of part 2, Shioon will have recovered his ki center...


It's a given that it's going to happen relatively soon. He's already training with that in mind.


----------



## Muk (Aug 13, 2011)

hmm is his mothing in the hospital?  or who else would be in the hospital


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 13, 2011)

dunno, but since apparently is someone he knows...wouldn?t it be Sosul or maybe Hyuk So-Chun?


----------



## dream (Aug 13, 2011)

I really doubt that it would Hyuk So-Chun or Sosul.  First Sosul is with the Black Forest Defense group, Sera has no access to her.  So-Chun has his own school that will take care of him, don't see Sera having access to him either.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 13, 2011)

true. then who could be? someone we don?t know that shioon knows? though i doubt a little about that too.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 13, 2011)

I think it's Jinnie...


----------



## Gabe (Aug 13, 2011)

i think it is shioon mom and sera lied to him about her becoming a boss and not being able to call him. or sahee maybe the bully got to her after he was beat by shioon.


----------



## dream (Aug 13, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> I think it's Jinnie...



Jinie is fine...


----------



## Face (Aug 13, 2011)

It would have to be his mother since she is the only one besides Jinnei that Shioon would be worried about. She must have been attacked by the S.U.C as a way to get Shioon to come after them.


----------



## dream (Aug 13, 2011)

> She must have been attacked by the S.U.C as a way to get Shioon to come after them.



They want Shioon to join the group, it would be counter-productive for them to attack his mother.

Leviathan


----------



## HInch (Aug 13, 2011)

He's learning an anti-rape martial art?

Cool.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 13, 2011)

It's probably his mother or the person that  everybody seems to forgot about, SaeHee.


----------



## Face (Aug 13, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> They want Shioon to join the group, it would be counter-productive for them to attack his mother.
> 
> Leviathan



He didn't really say that they want him to join the group. Only that the leader was interested in him for some reason.


----------



## dream (Aug 13, 2011)

Face said:


> He didn't really say that they want him to join the group. Only that the leader was interested in him for some reason.



"Now I get why the boss wanted to bring you in so badly."

What else could that mean besides the boss wanting Shioon in the group?  If the boss was just interesting in Shioon then the statement would be different.  And in the next page Shioon apparently passed a test.  What kind of test could it be besides a test to determine if Shioon met S.U.C.'s standards?


----------



## Indignant Guile (Aug 13, 2011)

I can imagine the bully attacking Saehee or his mom.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 13, 2011)

check it out the old lady was in part one she battle 9ad Chapter 117


----------



## hadou (Aug 13, 2011)

Gabe said:


> check it out the old lady was in part one she battle 9ad Chapter 117



At first glance, the old woman does look like the same one from the first part of the series. But the dialogue is portrayed as if she does not know he is the former disciple of the Nine Dragon. I highly doubt that if she is the same person, she does not know this fact, and if she knows I doubt she would be willing to help him, unless there is some ulterior motive behind her actions. Only time will tell...


----------



## dream (Aug 13, 2011)

It is the same old lady unless you can explain why she not only looks like the old lady from Part 1 but also has the same looking attendants.  I mean it could be a giant coincidence but it is safer to assume that it is the same person.  

Yammy disagrees

Yammy disagrees

And why wouldn't she help Shioon?  NAD stated to everyone that he was just toying around with Shioon, the old lady would just assume that Shioon was just a plaything for NAD to pass the time like many of the other Murim people.  She has no reason to hate Shioon then.


----------



## Face (Aug 14, 2011)

hadou said:


> At first glance, the old woman does look like the same one from the first part of the series. But the dialogue is portrayed as if she does not know he is the former disciple of the Nine Dragon. I highly doubt that if she is the same person, she does not know this fact, and if she knows I doubt she would be willing to help him, unless there is some ulterior motive behind her actions. Only time will tell...



The old lady isn't the type to hold grudges. In fact she was the only one of the old masters that was trying to get along with him the last time they fought.

Shioon is no longer 9AD's student. The alliance doesn't even think of Shioon as an enemy anymore. So why would she hate on Shioon when he had nothing to do with Goomonryong's hate towards the alliance?


----------



## tgre (Aug 17, 2011)

God Ive been waiting forever for Shioon to get his ki center repaired

finally

for some reason I knew that the story would not progress until he gets his ki center revived. And I'm glad the mangaka didn't turn it into a fanservice piece of shit with Jinnie flashing her tits and jumping in to save him every fight.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Aug 17, 2011)

The cover for chapter 40 is out at the artist's blog:


----------



## Face (Aug 17, 2011)

Something tells me the next chapter will focus on Jinnie.


----------



## dream (Aug 17, 2011)

That doesn't have to be the case, we've had covers with people that never showed up in the chapter.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 17, 2011)

great cover i like jinnie covers


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 17, 2011)

I prefer Shioon + harem covers but this one looks cool.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Aug 17, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> I prefer Shioon + harem covers but this one looks cool.



A cute girl with a cute kitten on the cover isn't so bad indeed


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Aug 19, 2011)

Chapter 40's here!:



Look who's rearing his head again after several chapters absence  .


----------



## Face (Aug 19, 2011)

Summary of Chapter 40 by *ChaoticKen* on MH:



> People = Not Interest in JiGun's Story
> Me = Summarize That Part Anyways
> 
> Kay so, old lady says she's amazed by ShiWoon managing to endure all that, yada yada yada.
> ...



Not really interested in Ji Gun's story either. 
I would just rather have the story focus mainly on Shioon getting his Ki back.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 19, 2011)

maybe this happen earlier and jinnie got caught in the fight and is the one in the hospital


----------



## Indignant Guile (Aug 19, 2011)

^Are you serious?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 19, 2011)

yes i would not have posted it if i was not serious no reason to ask if i am serious or not


----------



## Indignant Guile (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah, a little harsh of me. It just seems out there. I mean the author seems to be showing us things in chronological order.


----------



## dream (Aug 19, 2011)

Decent chapter, the pieces are all falling together.  Ji-Gun and Shioon will join forces pretty soon and take on S.U.C..


----------



## Kirito (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't care about Ji-Goon


----------



## dream (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm more interested in who Ji-Gun's allies are than Ji-Gun but he is alright.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 19, 2011)

Didn?t that old woman say that she wanted to break shioons bond with NAd? or it was just my imagination?


----------



## Wang Fire (Aug 19, 2011)

She said 'Break the chains of ill fate that binds his master, and his master's master, to the murim.' 

So no, I don't think she wants to break Shioons and 9AD's relationship, but their relationship with the murim. 

Unless I totally misinterpreted that.


----------



## bludvein (Aug 19, 2011)

narutoguy03 said:


> She said 'Break the chains of ill fate that binds his master, and his master's master, to the murim.'
> 
> So no, I don't think she wants to break Shioons and 9AD's relationship, but their relationship with the murim.
> 
> Unless I totally misinterpreted that.



Not exactly. She just wants to end the bad blood between them and the Murim by righting a wrong. She hopes that by helping Shioon he won't inherit GMR's and Unwol's fate with the Murim. Both ended up getting the short end of the stick. She recognizes that its partly their (the murim's) fault.

So this is the figurative olive branch to their school/line of martial artists.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Aug 20, 2011)

I think it is pretty obvious now that Shioon is going to have to eventually fight nine arts dragon.


----------



## dream (Aug 20, 2011)

It'll be an amazing match.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 20, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> It'll be an amazing match.



I beg to differ. It'll be a stomp until a certain resurrected girl comes.


----------



## dream (Aug 20, 2011)

Doubt it, Shioon obtains new skills at an insane speed, by the time he fights NAD he'll be approaching his level in terms of strength.  Also do remember that he has more Ki than anyone else that we've seen in the series, he can fight longer than NAD.


----------



## Wang Fire (Aug 20, 2011)

Kangsung is gonna train Shioon.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 20, 2011)

That'd actually be boss. Kangsung becomes like a real master of Shioon while NAD can never outgrow his revenge and becomes trash.


----------



## Face (Aug 21, 2011)

I do get the feeling that the elders in the alliance will start teaching Shioon martial arts just like this old lady did.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Aug 21, 2011)

Face said:


> I do get the feeling that the elders in the alliance will start teaching Shioon martial arts just like this old lady did.



Dunno how likely that is... But that'd actually be fairly ironic. If you recall, part of the Martial Art's alliances original grudge towards Goomoonryong was the fact that he took "their" techniques (in the heavenly tournament). But now the martial arts alliance will teach his disciple their techniques? Oh, the irony... But I guess that'd also show that they've learnt from their mistake.


----------



## dream (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm not sure about all the Elders teaching Shioon but I can certainly see Kangsung teaching Shioon some things but he certainly won't become Shioon's true master.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 22, 2011)

Shioon will teach Kangsung, not the other way around


----------



## dream (Aug 22, 2011)

Shioon will teach him about being a good person.


----------



## bludvein (Aug 22, 2011)

Kangsung already is a good person though. If there is anything Kangsung needs to learn, its to not be so damn conservative. Seems like the guy places tradition above whats right or wrong. He even seems conflicted about it, seen by how he seemed to respect GMR.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Aug 26, 2011)

Chapter's out!:




*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor kitten 

And so much for Shioon staying hidden <_<


----------



## dream (Aug 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Aww.  The kitten didn't have to die. 

Well, things can't always go according to plan.  Besides I'm sure that this will be for the better.


----------



## Face (Aug 26, 2011)

Wonder why Gang Ha-ill is mad?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Aug 26, 2011)

Face said:


> Wonder why Gang Ha-ill is mad?



Well, he likes Jinie, remember? But right now she's nowhere to be found and since Shioon's offically "missing" as well, he probably thinks Shioon had something to do with it - or at leasts knows something about it. So...


----------



## Face (Aug 26, 2011)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Well, he likes Jinie, remember? But right now she's nowhere to be found and since Shioon's offically "missing" as well, he probably thinks Shioon had something to do with it - or at leasts knows something about it. So...



True.

They just can't let him train in peace can they?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Aug 26, 2011)

Face said:


> True.
> 
> They just can't let him train in peace can they?



Apparently not.

Well, it's also possible that he's there with a more sinister purpose in mind. We don't know what "side" he is on in this whole elder conflict, so if he's on Jinie's grandfather's side, then maybe he's there to finish the job. It's also possible that he has simply been tasked by Gyu-Bum to find Shioon...

Edit: Summary by ChaoticKen here. Be sure to thank him for it! 
Chapter 6


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 26, 2011)

she killed the cat...

she fucking killed the cat

I hope this bitch gets torn into pieces

by NAD would be best


----------



## Kool-Aid (Aug 26, 2011)

i kinda liked that new chick at first, but now i hope NAD or someone  kills that bitch


----------



## Face (Aug 26, 2011)

The Breaker New Waves chapter 41: look at his position


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 26, 2011)

i hope Jinie gets a bit stronger...


----------



## dream (Aug 26, 2011)

I suspect that she'll get stronger otherwise she'll have a hard time with some of the higher ranked S.U.C. members.  And judging by this chapter I suspect that she'll fight the gothic chick who does seem to be stronger.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 26, 2011)

Is that guy there to kill Shioon?!

Also, yeah I would like Jinie to become stronger to kick that gothic chick?s ass


----------



## dream (Aug 26, 2011)

> Is that guy there to kill Shioon?



Of course not, Shioon is the clan head afterall.  He probably wants to know where Jinie is and recover Shioon as well.


----------



## OS (Aug 26, 2011)

This chapter was awesome 

That goth bitch.


----------



## gigguk (Aug 26, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if shioon has recovered his ki/started kicking ass yet? I was pissed when he lost his ki in breaker so I didn't want follow new waves till he was near the level he was at the end of breaker, and I've been waiting near to a year now.

Cheers


----------



## Wrath (Aug 26, 2011)

gigguk said:


> Can anyone tell me if shioon has recovered his ki/started kicking ass yet? I was pissed when he lost his ki in breaker so I didn't want follow new waves till he was near the level he was at the end of breaker, and I've been waiting near to a year now.
> 
> Cheers


Ki, no. Arse kicking, yes. But it looks like like he'll be getting his ki back soon.


----------



## Face (Aug 27, 2011)

gigguk said:


> Can anyone tell me if shioon has recovered his ki/started kicking ass yet? I was pissed when he lost his ki in breaker so I didn't want follow new waves till he was near the level he was at the end of breaker, and I've been waiting near to a year now.
> 
> Cheers



They're trying to repair his Ki using some sort of drug. They are also training him while the drug is being made.

I liked what was happening until Gang Ha-ill showed up.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 27, 2011)

So what did the fight with goth loli prove?


----------



## Face (Aug 27, 2011)

Kirito said:


> So what did the fight with goth loli prove?



That goth people hate cats.


----------



## dream (Aug 27, 2011)

Kirito said:


> So what did the fight with goth loli prove?



Nothing much, it just setup the stage for a Ji-Gun and Shioon alliance.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 28, 2011)

Damn I was hoping he would get his shit fixed by chapter 20....


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2011)

Jotun said:


> Damn I was hoping he would get his shit fixed by chapter 20....



The author likes a long build-up phase I guess.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 28, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> The author likes a long build-up phase I guess.


Shouldn't be news. Look at how long it was in Part One before Shioon learnt to fight. He didn't learn any techniques until the end of the fourth volume.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Aug 30, 2011)

Chapter 42 cover is out!:



Hmm, Shioon looks a bit more badass than usually here...


----------



## dream (Aug 30, 2011)

Hopefully this cover means that we'll see Shioon and Ji-Gun meet this chapter.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 30, 2011)

Who cares, this basically is saying that they will team up at some point soon, also it looks like an awesome cover


----------



## dream (Aug 30, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> Who cares, this basically is saying that they will team up at some point soon, also it looks like an awesome cover



That was obvious the moment Ji-Gun asked if Shioon was with S.U.C.


----------



## Wang Fire (Aug 30, 2011)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Hmm, Shioon looks a bit more badass than usually here...



It's the scarf. 

Cover looks awesome.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 31, 2011)

*it's time to change my sig again*


----------



## Mozu (Sep 1, 2011)

Ch 41 was just all kinds of amazing.  Glad to see Ji-Gun back in action. 

Also glad I'm caught up now. The whole bring-Shiho-back-to-life thing is still weighing on my thoughts. I feel like this series has ventured into definite scifi territory now, not that it's a bad thing. 

Lolita chick doesn't do anything for me, personally. I'll be glad when she gets smeared on some pavement at whatever point. Ha-ill showing up is, I'm assuming, is a mixture of pissed off that his chick has run off and the fact that Shioon is in hiding and making him have to hunt him down.


----------



## HInch (Sep 1, 2011)

That sig is fantastic, Blue.


----------



## ryz (Sep 1, 2011)

^ I concur, don't change the sig.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 1, 2011)

Please Shiho, return ASAP. The Breaker isn't really breaking it for me if you aren't in it


----------



## dream (Sep 1, 2011)

Kirito said:


> Please Shiho, return ASAP. The Breaker isn't really breaking it for me if you aren't in it



At best she'll return at the end of Part 2.


----------



## Face (Sep 2, 2011)

Chapter 42 on DAUM:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy *"*%. Seems like Shioon has super healing abilities now. Gang Ha-ill is such a bully. Shioon always gets attacked even though he didn't do anything. I wish they'd just stop harassing the poor guy.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Sep 2, 2011)

Holy shit, we''ll see Jinie in a maid-dress!? System overload!  

Edit:

Oh, and here's ChaoticKen's summary of the chapter - be sure to thank him for it if possible 

Get it read


----------



## Jotun (Sep 2, 2011)

Dammit this is worse than reading HnI weekly @_@

YEAR BREAK HERE WE GO!


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Sep 2, 2011)

Chapter 42 by mangacurse is out:

Here you go


----------



## Kool-Aid (Sep 2, 2011)

glad jinie's back in it, sera is hot, but she is a boring character now. 

we better get to see jinie in the maid dress next chapter


----------



## Wang Fire (Sep 2, 2011)

Jini in a maid dress?


----------



## dream (Sep 2, 2011)

Face said:


> Chapter 42 on DAUM:
> 
> Holy *"*%. Seems like Shioon has super healing abilities now. Gang Ha-ill is such a bully. Shioon always gets attacked even though he didn't do anything. I wish they'd just stop harassing the poor guy.



Shioon has had super healing for a long time.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 2, 2011)

Shioon has been healing like this since he took the pill. Hell, his blood can heal other people.


----------



## Face (Sep 2, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Shioon has had super healing for a long time.



Nothing like this.


----------



## dream (Sep 2, 2011)

Face said:


> Nothing like this.



Because it is probably the first time we've seen him only stabbed in the hand.  Every other time he has been beaten up far worse so it was probably quicker for him to heal the wound and even then we don't know how much time it took for him to heal.  It could have been a few hours between Shioon being stabbed and meeting the old lady.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 2, 2011)

What about when he first got his powers and his arms and legs were splitting open every time he moved?


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 2, 2011)

narutoguy03 said:


> Jini in a maid dress?



I know right? 

Also Shioon healing so fast isn?t impressive at all since he was like that for along time now.


----------



## OS (Sep 2, 2011)

Really wonder what NAD did to shioon?

And. Jinnie in maid dress


----------



## dream (Sep 2, 2011)

> Really wonder what NAD did to shioon?



He did nothing much besides train him.  Shihio was the one that gave Shioon the spirit medicine that makes him heal fast, everyone else however doesn't know why Shioon heals so fast.


----------



## Mozu (Sep 2, 2011)

We don't really have any room for comparison since he's always healed while resting or sleeping. Seeing the healing in motion so to speak, this could very well be how fast he's been healing all along, or it could be that he's healing even faster since he's been meditating with his ki with the old woman. Have to wait and see, but my thoughts are leaning more toward the latter since he's been actually working his ki to some degree lately.

I'm wondering why it's taking so long for people to figure out that he ate the super dan. I guess now that he's actually being studied by more experienced people it's only a matter of time before his secret it revealed. 

Looks like Ji-Gun abandoned Jinie to work off her food debt?   I'm glad we're getting close to getting Ji-Gun on Shioon's side. Hopefully he'll be bringing some of the other 'new waves' into the picture soon.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 2, 2011)

NAD did teach him the Black Heaven and Earth technique which allowed his ki to flow through his body and strengthen it to an astonishing degree. But yes, it was Shiho who actually fed Shioon the Illwandan or whatever it was called.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 2, 2011)

Why exactly did Shiho give him that egg. I can't exactly remember why. I'm pretty sure it could have killed him though.


----------



## hadou (Sep 2, 2011)

This series is going a little bit slow. It's been more than 40 chapters and the kid hasn't got the juice to be in fights without the pill. The author needs to speed the story a little bit.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 2, 2011)

I find it kind of contradictory that shioon's healing ability hasn't healed his ki-center yet.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 2, 2011)

The pace is too slow , the first part of the manga was really good but this second part is ecchi garbage. 

Still waiting for a good chapter in the New Waves, we need Shioon powers or NAD back as soon as possible.


----------



## Mozu (Sep 2, 2011)

Indignant Guile said:


> Why exactly did Shiho give him that egg. I can't exactly remember why. I'm pretty sure it could have killed him though.



Chunwoo was out womanizing so she fed Shioon the dan so he would be on the edge of death and force Chunwoo to come back and save him. She did it on that kind of whim, though she did explain to Shioon the consequences of eating it. 



Ceria said:


> I find it kind of contradictory that shioon's healing ability hasn't healed his ki-center yet.



Yeah, I feel like it would heal itself with time since the effects of the super dan are still 'unknown' or mysterious. I don't like the idea of the weird doctor fixing it for him, though perhaps he can tell Shioon how to fix it on his own now that he has a sample of his blood to study etc etc. 



Bubi said:


> The pace is too slow , the first part of the manga was really good but this second part is ecchi garbage.
> 
> Still waiting for a good chapter in the New Waves, we need Shioon powers or NAD back as soon as possible.



I'm enjoying the second part, pacing aside. As for the ecchi, while I don't mind it, it's pretty clear that it's there for filler due to this now being a weekly manhwa. There wasn't this much of it in the first part like you said.


----------



## dream (Sep 2, 2011)

> Chunwoo was out womanizing so she fed Shioon the dan so he would be on the edge of death and force Chunwoo to come back and save him. She did it on that kind of whim, though she did explain to Shioon the consequences of eating it.



I always figured that it was because she felt pity for Shioon since he tried so hard yet he achieved no results.


----------



## hadou (Sep 2, 2011)

This is out of topic, but to Eternal Goob, what anime is being portrayed in your avatar and signature?


----------



## Wang Fire (Sep 2, 2011)

hadou said:


> This is out of topic, but to Eternal Goob, what anime is being portrayed in your avatar and signature?



Sword of the Stranger.


----------



## Calgar (Sep 2, 2011)

hadou said:


> This is out of topic, but to Eternal Goob, what anime is being portrayed in your avatar and signature?



It's "Sword of the Stranger" a one shot movie from 2-3 years ago.



> Why exactly did Shiho give him that egg. I can't exactly remember why. I'm pretty sure it could have killed him though.



I figured it was part of Shiho's overall plan with Sosul. She suffered from a more advanced version of what Shioon has, a distuption of the Ki circulatory system, that prevents her from doing any martial arts. The  "legend" was that anyone that was healed of this advanced condition would be a god in the martial arts world. From what i understand her plan was to capture Sosul, turn her to her side, then offer to "heal" her. This would give Shiho/her faction a Nine arts Dragon+ level killing machine AND the complete cooperation of the Sun-Woo clan. 

Shioon was a test subject for the Illwallsidan to see if it would even work and not kill the subject. NaD's teaching him the Black Heaven and Earth technique and his other advanced craziness had the unintended side effect of making him into....well, what he is. I think Shiho had no intention of making him into a Murimin but she under-estimated NaD's connection to Shioon. 

Sosul's foundation and early life exposure to martial arts combined with the Illwallsidan and NaD teaching her would have made her something amazing as well. I'm hoping we see her come back later in the series a little more grown up, and as a killing machine.


----------



## dream (Sep 2, 2011)

Calgar:  I don't think that Shioon was a test subject, I think that she genuinely felt pity for me.


----------



## Calgar (Sep 3, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Calgar:  I don't think that Shioon was a test subject, I think that she genuinely felt pity for me.



Maybe that was a part of it, but at that point I feel it was more of a "just as planned" moment rather then a pity thing. I think she grew to like him over time, but didn't really see him as anything more then a tool at that point.

My evidence;

Does this look like a pitying face?

Or this?

She's too sly and cunning to waste something so valuable on an emotion such as pity. She's a Fox, in every meaning of the word.


----------



## Raviene (Sep 3, 2011)

huh ...i thought that she was just retardedly in love w/ NAD that she'd do anything to get his attention


----------



## Mozu (Sep 3, 2011)

Shiho did it out of personal self-interest, not for business purposes or schemes. There's nothing to suggest she was using Shioon as a test subject for the purpose of using it on Sosul later since the whole ordeal with her came about by accident/coincidence. Shiho stole three of the dan, so using one as a sacrificial piece to make her OTL come running wasn't a big deal.


----------



## dream (Sep 3, 2011)

And if you check a few pages later here is what she says.



The just suggests to me that she really just wanted to help Shioon.  Could he have been a test subject?  It's possible but that likely wasn't the main factor.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 3, 2011)

Calgar said:


> I figured it was part of Shiho's overall plan with Sosul. She suffered from a more advanced version of what Shioon has, a distuption of the Ki circulatory system, that prevents her from doing any martial arts. The  "legend" was that anyone that was healed of this advanced condition would be a god in the martial arts world. From what i understand her plan was to capture Sosul, turn her to her side, then offer to "heal" her. This would give Shiho/her faction a Nine arts Dragon+ level killing machine AND the complete cooperation of the Sun-Woo clan.
> 
> Shioon was a test subject for the Illwallsidan to see if it would even work and not kill the subject. NaD's teaching him the Black Heaven and Earth technique and his other advanced craziness had the unintended side effect of making him into....well, what he is. I think Shiho had no intention of making him into a Murimin but she under-estimated NaD's connection to Shioon.
> 
> Sosul's foundation and early life exposure to martial arts combined with the Illwallsidan and NaD teaching her would have made her something amazing as well. I'm hoping we see her come back later in the series a little more grown up, and as a killing machine.



Good way to put it, and yeah, I?ve reread the manwha ( has a great re-reading value!) and I also thought it?d be cool to have her back ( looking like a woman, hopefully ).
But then again, there are lots of girls in Shioon?s life... I bet he gets together with Sahee anyway ( reminds me of Yu Yu Hakusho xD).

And I?m damn happy to have found a The Breaker discussion thread! (Mainly to clear up confusing stuff, but after having read the manwha a second time, I?m pretty clear =) )

What do you guys think about Chun Woo anyway? Has he gone evilish for real, and is Shioon ultimately gonna have to pound it outta him? Or is he just gonna "charm" him (like he naturally does ).


----------



## dream (Sep 3, 2011)

> Has he gone evilish for real, and is Shioon ultimately gonna have to pound it outta him?



It's pretty clear that Shioon will ultimately fight him unless that guy that he works for ends up being even stronger.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 3, 2011)

^ Who knows? Thing is, what happens when/if he finds out about Shiho?s assassination - or revival? 
Because, let?s face it, NAD isn?t really evil, just blinded by rage 

And about his Ki-center being healed because of that pill: remember the analogy that doctor made? It?s like an arm or something being severed and not sewn together immediately...
But anything?s possibly, since we barely know anything about it!

Oh, and wanted to ask how the hell the authors make money out of the manwha while posting it online o.0


----------



## dream (Sep 3, 2011)

> Thing is, what happens when/if he finds out about Shiho?s assassination - or revival?



Probably rage at first and then go get her back.

NAD isn't evil but I don't see anyone else who will pose a challenge to Shioon towards the end.  NAD fits the bill perfectly.



> Oh, and wanted to ask how the hell the authors make money out of the manwha while posting it online o.0



The site probably pays him depending on the views it gets or something.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 3, 2011)

Well, he first has to have an intact Ki center again, and then learn some more freakin techs! We?ve already seen he?s not that big of a deal when going against real masters... ( except that he has looooooots of willpower and godly regeneration ).

I?ve only read some random pages in the thread, but the comparison with Tenjou Tenje was never made... and I think the clans etc. have some resemblence to this world (although TT went down the drain with that whole mysticism shit and other things I?ve forgotten.... could?ve been so much better!)


----------



## dream (Sep 3, 2011)

> We?ve already seen he?s not that big of a deal when going against real masters... ( except that he has looooooots of willpower and godly regeneration ).



It's to be expected, he has only been learning martial arts for at the most three months.  In two months he progressed pretty far and learned techniques which should have taken him months to learn in a few days.


----------



## OS (Sep 3, 2011)

Bubi said:


> The pace is too slow , the first part of the manga was really good but this second part is ecchi garbage.
> 
> Still waiting for a good chapter in the New Waves, we need Shioon powers or NAD back as soon as possible.



Ecchi? Where?


----------



## Ryan (Sep 3, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> It's pretty clear that Shioon will ultimately fight him unless that guy that he works for ends up being even stronger.


How is it pretty clear? I think that's very unlikely.

There is something I have been meaning to ask: Why is Shioon's body so shitty? 

I remember some bits about his blood vessels being messed up, but what's the reason behind that? Did we get any explanation on that?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Sep 3, 2011)

Ryan said:


> There is something I have been meaning to ask: Why is Shioon's body so shitty?
> 
> I remember some bits about his blood vessels being messed up, but what's the reason behind that? Did we get any explanation on that?



In parr 1, you mean? Well, in chapter 11, Shiho simplifies it as being a blood pressure problem, sorta. That's the closest we've got to an explaination, anyway. Other than that? Not much, though Goom mentioned in chapter 12 that prior to getting the pill, Shioon had a "third yin body" or soemthing like that. Sosul has a "eight yin body" or something like that, so go figure...


----------



## David (Sep 4, 2011)

So about New Waves 42

cooking maniac

What exactly did Shioon do to his hand?


----------



## dream (Sep 4, 2011)

David said:


> So about New Waves 42
> 
> Ch.8-10
> 
> What exactly did Shioon do to his hand?



Shioon did nothing to his hand, it was stabbed and then it healed quickly which shocked the old lady.


----------



## David (Sep 4, 2011)

I mean to say, what did Shioon do that shocked the blonde dude into believing it wasn't him?

I mean, here:

Ch.8-10

then the next page.


----------



## dream (Sep 4, 2011)

Ah, Shioon's passionate speech was the thing that convinced him. 

But it's that Shioon being able to move the hand to a position where all the fingers are out-stretched might have shocked the other guy.  I'm not sure what a knife wound would do to a hand but I suspect that some of the nerve connections would be damaged and that Shioon shouldn't have been so easily been able to move the hand/fingers.  That fast healing sure is useful.


----------



## David (Sep 4, 2011)

Bah, it would've been awesome (stupid, but nevertheless awesome... but kind of not really since it'd be out of character for him) if Shioon used his injured arm to punch his stabbed hand in fury at the news of Redhead getting lost and Blondie shitting himself for that, but I can dream.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 5, 2011)

He backed down when he realized that Shioon brings all the girls to his yard


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2011)

He's a man in love, I don't think that he would let go of Jinie so easily even if the opponent was Shioon.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 5, 2011)

All falls before Shioon eventually


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2011)

I won't deny that.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 5, 2011)

Haven't been keeping up with this. Time to catch up.


----------



## OS (Sep 5, 2011)

I just want Shioon to kick ass again.


----------



## HInch (Sep 5, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> I just want Shioon to kick ass again.



We all do, bro. We all do. 

You know, the most detail on anything in this manga seems to be Shioon's hair. It's like Pantene Pro V shit going on there.


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2011)

Hair is pretty important.


----------



## OS (Sep 5, 2011)

HInch said:


> We all do, bro. We all do.
> 
> You know, the most detail on anything in this manga seems to be Shioon's hair. It's like Pantene Pro V shit going on there.



I think the best pic was with NAD and there was a dragon in the background. It was 2 pages long.


----------



## HInch (Sep 5, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Hair is pretty important.



I think his locks are 80% of what gets the wimminz. The rest is his dorky patheticness.


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2011)

HInch said:


> I think his locks are 80% of what gets the wimminz. The rest is his dorky patheticness.



No, the rest of it is his kindness.


----------



## Face (Sep 5, 2011)

Speaken of Hair. Do you guys think Shioon will let his hair grow just like GMR?


----------



## HInch (Sep 5, 2011)

Nah, the slightly emo floppy look is his signature style now. I'm fine with him getting a decent outfit, but the hair has to stay.


----------



## dream (Sep 8, 2011)

New cover is out and it only features Shioon, I'm really hoping that some real progress is made towards him regaining his abilities this chapter.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm catching up with this atm. It's amazing.

I'm currently at chapter 27.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 8, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> New cover is out and it only features Shioon, I'm really hoping that some real progress is made towards him regaining his abilities this chapter.



I?m with you on that! Cool cover, but that banner on the site is pretty emo! Want something more badass, dammit 



Scizor said:


> I'm catching up with this atm. It's amazing.
> 
> I'm currently at chapter 27.



Yeah, I know! I?ve just read it myself a second time, it?s a great manga to (re-)read!


----------



## dream (Sep 8, 2011)

> I?m with you on that! Cool cover, but that banner on the site is pretty emo! Want something more badass, dammit



How is it even emo?


----------



## Face (Sep 8, 2011)

That cover looks familiar. It's kind of like I have seen this exact picture before.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 8, 2011)

I've just caught up.

Can't wait for chap. 43


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 8, 2011)

I got a feeling 43 is when he gets his powers back.


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2011)

I wonder if New Waves is gonna be much longer than the first part 

I believe many are under the assumption that it is thus time is running out for somethings to happen.


----------



## dream (Sep 8, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> I wonder if New Waves is gonna be much longer than the first part
> 
> I believe many are under the assumption that it is thus time is running out for somethings to happen.



I think that it'll be the same size if not a bit longer, the author did confirm a part three.


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2011)

Why doesn't some company liscense this?


----------



## dream (Sep 8, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Why doesn't some company liscense this?



I have no idea to be honest, perhaps companies don't want to take a risk on this manhwa.  :/


----------



## Major_Glory (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't like the way that blue text at the end of the chapter looked. Looks like a 2 week break...


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2011)

Progressing well?  The old lady is practically shitting herself.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Jinie's grandfather found out that Shioon is still alive and he certainly isn't happy.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Sep 9, 2011)

Major_Glory said:


> I don't like the way that blue text at the end of the chapter looked. Looks like a 2 week break...



Well, I DID hear that next week is a holiday in Korea, so maybe...



Eternal Goob said:


> Progressing well?  The old lady is practically shitting herself.



That's just Shioon doing what he does best: Surpassing everyone's expectations  .


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2011)

> That's just Shioon doing what he does best: Surpassing everyone's expectations  .



Can't wait to see how much of a monster Shioon will be once he regains the use of his ki-center.


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2011)

And the break is confirmed.


----------



## Major_Glory (Sep 9, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> And the break is confirmed.



Blue text is never good if it was preceded by pages of black text.


----------



## Sarkile (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah, Chuseok this Tuesday, but the day before and after are holidays too.  Pretty much the entire country will shut down until Thursday.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Sep 9, 2011)

that was a pretty H scene with the grandma in the beginning


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2011)

Silly old ladies thinking that NAD even had a plan.


----------



## Ender (Sep 9, 2011)

epic chapter


----------



## Muk (Sep 9, 2011)

lol shioon is a ki beast


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2011)

We've known that for a while.  

Now he has some fighting experience to go along with that ki, he's going to fuck someone over once he gets it back.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 9, 2011)

Face said:


> That cover looks familiar. It's kind of like I have seen this exact picture before.


I'm pretty sure Nine Arts Dragon was shown on a cover in the same exact pose.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 9, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> We've known that for a while.
> 
> Now he has some fighting experience to go along with that ki, he's going to fuck someone over once he gets it back.



Hell yeah, i wonder who will be the first?


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> Hell yeah, i wonder who will be the first?



I hope it's that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) bully, Shioon needs to put him down for good.


----------



## OS (Sep 9, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I have no idea to be honest, perhaps companies don't want to take a risk on this manhwa.  :/



But it's not different from any mangas. It's well known if the mangaka went to France once for his fans.


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> But it's not different from any mangas. It's well known if the mangaka went to France once for his fans.



Eh.  I don't know the ins and outs of a manga publisher so I can't really say.  Perhaps the author has decided not to license it in other countries besides France yet?  Could be because he might not have received a good offer.  I heard that some publishers were downsizing a few months back, perhaps that might be why it hasn't been picked up.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 9, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I hope it's that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) bully, Shioon needs to put him down for good.



How about the cunt who killed the cat?


----------



## Scizor (Sep 9, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> How about the cunt who killed the cat?



Imo Jini should finish her.


----------



## yo586 (Sep 9, 2011)

I like the idea of the next time Shioon sees Jinie he is healed and kicks ass.


----------



## Wang Fire (Sep 9, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I hope it's that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) bully, Shioon needs to put him down for good.



And Jini's Grandpa.

I don't like him.

Not one bit.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 9, 2011)

I think Jinie's grandpa is going to get a beating but that's it. He looks plenty strong anyway.

But I also wanna see Kang-ha Ill fight more.


----------



## zapman (Sep 9, 2011)

lol at the grandma all confused, it was all caused by a magic pill!


----------



## Kool-Aid (Sep 9, 2011)

i didn't think 43 chapters would go by and they'd still be talking about his ki center. 

 part 1 was defiantly better.


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2011)

zapman said:


> lol at the grandma all confused, it was all caused by a magic pill!



But she doesn't know that he ate it so it's understandable.  



Kool-Aid said:


> i didn't think 43 chapters would go by and they'd still be talking about his ki center.
> 
> part 1 was defiantly better.



Yes, Part 1 was better but it only really became awesome once people learned that Shioon was NAD's student.  Before that it was an enjoyable manga just like Part 2 has been though perhaps to a lesser degree.  Once Shioon regains his ki-center I expect the manga to become incredible once again.


----------



## Pastelduck (Sep 9, 2011)

I like part 2.  I think there were chapters in part 1 that went as slow as part 2 so I just figure this is how the writer develop the plot.   The only thing I am upset about:  No chapter next week!!


----------



## Tracespeck (Sep 9, 2011)

I must be the only one that thinks part 2 is equally as good as part 1 :/

edit: see while i'm reading the thread and replying someone else posts that basically agrees with me lol.


----------



## bludvein (Sep 9, 2011)

I like part 2 just as much as well. Some people just have unrealistic expectations. He is training to get stronger and a possible way for him to regain the use of his ki is in the works. What more could you want?

Most of the beginning has been setting up the villains and supporting cast, and expecting any more in the first 40 chapters is just. You seem to forget that part 1 had chapters that were bi-weekly and close to 30 pages apiece. 

You will all appreciate the exposition later when shit goes down.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 10, 2011)

Even old ladies cannot resist Shioon. His sexual prowess is simply unmatched


----------



## dream (Sep 10, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Even old ladies cannot resist Shioon. His sexual prowess is simply unmatched



She can sense how amazing this stamina is going to be in bed.


----------



## Face (Sep 10, 2011)

Tracespeck said:


> I must be the only one that thinks part 2 is equally as good as part 1 :/
> 
> edit: see while i'm reading the thread and replying someone else posts that basically agrees with me lol.



No, you're not the only one. I thought both are equally good too. 

I hope we get a timeskip for part 3 when Shioon has graduated from High School. That would be cool.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 10, 2011)

I lol at how shinwoo just found out their head is still alive. what kind of flunkies do they have running intelligence?


----------



## dream (Sep 10, 2011)

Ceria said:


> I lol at how shinwoo just found out their head is still alive. what kind of flunkies do they have running intelligence?



It isn't like they knew where to begin the search so I can somewhat understand why they were incompetent.  Also plot reasons.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice chapter! A pity we won?t see another one next week 

Interesting that Granny doesn?t recognize the distribution technique, but I figure she had to concentrate on pumping her ki into Shioon.

I wonder if the Clan Elder will still want to kill Shioon...and Jinie now as well o.0
And I can?t wait to see Shioons development from his spirit training!


----------



## dream (Sep 11, 2011)

> Interesting that Granny doesn?t recognize the distribution technique, but I figure she had to concentrate on pumping her ki into Shioon.



I'm not too surprised that she couldn't, I remember it being said that it was a jealously guarded technique.  Going by that most people, even masters, probably wouldn't know it at first glance and like you said she was busy..


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Sep 12, 2011)

Ceria said:


> I lol at how shinwoo just found out their head is still alive. what kind of flunkies do they have running intelligence?



It's not that strange, if you think about it.. Elder Kwon has probably more or less put himself in charge of monitoring Shioon and are obstructing any attempt from other elders at sharing the job. Additonally, the "security/monitoring" he put around Shioon is almost a joke - he only put Jinie on the job (and she was only supposed to interfere if it was absolutely necressarilly). Additionally, when he gave Jinie the job of offing Shioon... It apparently never occured to him that something might go awry (such as Jinie refusing to do the job), so he didn't arrange for any fail-safe measures to ensure that the job would be done, so when Shioon wasn't killed after all, it went completely unnoticed.

Funny thing is, though, that Shioon was still found fairly quickly by Ha-Ill. Had Ha-Ill not been prioritizing Jinie (and now Shioon) before Elder Kwon's orders/wishes, then Shioon's cover would already be blown... Guess it all comes down to that Elder Kwon's handling of the whole matter sucks XD . Then, again, he couldn't have known that Shioon's Talk no Jutsu are almost as dangerous as the martial arts he possess


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 12, 2011)

BlueDemon said:


> Nice chapter! A pity we won?t see another one next week
> 
> Interesting that Granny doesn?t recognize the distribution technique, *but I figure she had to concentrate on pumping her ki into Shioon.*
> 
> ...



If Shioon was topless in front of me, I'd be wanting to pump more than my ki into him


----------



## Scizor (Sep 12, 2011)

Chap. 43 was awesome.

Shioon's potential has really gone throught the roof now.
Such a beast.


----------



## Drakor (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm curious on if the Illwallsindan does that to everyone, or just people who have their points closed which causes them to be physically weak. We definitely need to see Sosul with the pill consumed.

Regardless, it seems that meditation ability 9AD taught/used on Shioon is the only method to save someone who failed that small percentage of survival. Hell, it might of been one of the nine techniques he mastered from another clan, seems quite similar doesn't it? Slowly but surely, Shioon is also becoming a multiple art murim and he already has what, 4 techniques of different clans?


----------



## HInch (Sep 12, 2011)

Drakor said:


> I'm curious on if the Illwallsindan does that to everyone, or just people who have their points closed which causes them to be physically weak. We definitely need to see Sosul with the pill consumed.
> 
> Regardless, it seems that meditation ability 9AD taught/used on Shioon is the only method to save someone who failed that small percentage of survival. Hell, it might of been one of the nine techniques he mastered from another clan, seems quite similar doesn't it? Slowly but surely, Shioon is also becoming a multiple art murim and he already has what, 4 techniques of different clans?



Nine Arts Heartthrob.


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2011)

> Hell, it might of been one of the nine techniques he mastered from another clan, seems quite similar doesn't it?



If I remember correctly the technique isn't from another clan but one that was passed down to NAD from his master.  It's the technique that the previous Chief wanted so badly.


----------



## Kirath (Sep 12, 2011)

Am I the only one who'd like it, if this prodigy-stuff would be toned down a bit?


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 13, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> If Shioon was topless in front of me, I'd be wanting to pump more than my ki into him



I don?t swing that way, but I get your sentiment D



Kirath said:


> Am I the only one who'd like it, if this prodigy-stuff would be toned down a bit?



Well, he?s not exactly a prodigy...I mean, without having his condition cured with the pill, he?d be just some whiny, weak, teenager!
It?s his willpower that makes him strong! And lets him learn every technique seconds after having watched it! And...oh, you?re right xD

Still, I don?t mind it, since he?s been probably handicapped for a pretty long time now. And he needs all he can get to be able to go against NAD and all the others  (or do you want to wait 20 or more years till he?s on the same level? xD)


----------



## yo586 (Sep 13, 2011)

^Agreed.  He isn't a carbon copy of the typical prodigy because his uniqueness can all be traced back to an external object.  But I really don't appreciate how everyone swoons, men and women alike, for his willpower.  Needs to be more people on both good and bad sides that aren't effected.

I grumble a lot, but in the end I'm so glad that Shioon has been weak for all these chapters.  I'd be so bored by now if he came in to this kicking ass and taking numbers in 10 chapters.


----------



## Mozu (Sep 13, 2011)

There are plenty of people that won't swoon for Shioon, though. People like the SUC generals, the actual bad guys, etc. Basically, if there's a shred of decency in you, Shioon will dig it out (unintentionally or not). Those people probably won't live, of course, but oh well.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 13, 2011)

Mozu said:


> There are plenty of people that won't swoon for Shioon, though. People like the SUC generals, the actual bad guys, etc. Basically, if there's a shred of decency in you, Shioon will dig it out (unintentionally or not). Those people probably won't live, of course, but oh well.



they be jelly coz shioon b stylin on them



BigSwingingMember said:


> I remember 9 arts saying that Shioon's body was weak because it was a 3 yin pulse body (aka physically weak) but while his body (yang) is weak he has massive amounts of spirit energy, likely because he's a more yin type.
> 
> 
> now, Sosul, this tiny chick is a 9 yin pulse...her 'jutsu' will be legendary.
> ...



She'll still need to get in line for her turn to hang off his balls


----------



## dream (Sep 13, 2011)

> She'll still need to get in line for her turn to hang off his balls



Nah, since Shioon hasn't seen her for a while she'll have priority.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 14, 2011)

What Shioon displayed was great. I would've never thought that he had this much potential. But, I don't know if it was due to the pill at the start of series or if he had latent power inside of him all along, I hope he is able to unlock his Ki, with more training I'm interested in seeing how powerful he'll become.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 14, 2011)

Beast Potential. Shioon.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 14, 2011)

is there a new chapter out?


----------



## Ender (Sep 14, 2011)

no chapter this week


----------



## Ceria (Sep 14, 2011)

what the fuck?


----------



## Ender (Sep 14, 2011)

it was stated in the A-team release


----------



## Face (Sep 15, 2011)

Koreans are having a holiday this week. That's why we are not getting the chapter. But they'll be back next week.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks like Shioon is going to be one hell of a monster fighter.


----------



## David (Sep 22, 2011)

WHERS MY BREAKRE


----------



## Calgar (Sep 22, 2011)

David said:


> WHERS MY BREAKRE



Bored waiting for The Breaker? Check out Beast 9 which is done by the same artist it seems.

Coolest thing is that the main character is basically a teenaged/more adult version of Sosul


----------



## dream (Sep 22, 2011)

David said:


> WHERS MY BREAKRE



Should be released tomorrow.


----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2011)

Chapter 44 is out.



Jinie looks adorable in her costume and we'll have another fight next chapter.  Hopefully it'll be a good one.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 23, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Chapter 44 is out.
> 
> 
> 
> Jinie looks adorable in her costume and we'll have another fight next chapter.  Hopefully it'll be a good one.



Can't wait to read it.


----------



## Face (Sep 23, 2011)

From ChaoticKen at Mangahelpers:



> So, Jini is at her job, JiGun teases her, Jini takes revenge by being a horrible waitress. And also by switching the salt and sugar.
> 
> Her co-workers aren't pleased with her. They take the business seriously. The leader tells Jini that she didn't have any consideration for the other customers who might have been watching her and that if Jini acts like that again she'll tell the owner not to let her work here anymore.
> 
> ...



+rep him if you can. 

Looks like Shioon's arm is healed. He's no longer wearing a cast.
I think that is the first time I've ever seen Shioon kick when fighting people. Maybe he is learning some new stuff.


----------



## WraithX959 (Sep 23, 2011)

Okay, I'm really starting to believe that Shioon was born a Murim. Remember the former director of the Nine Dragons High School? The one who believed the next Nine Arts Master would come from that school, if I remember correctly his name was Director Lee. Anyway, Shioon is too much of a prodigy not to be a Murim, he masters techniques in a day that takes Murim trained from birth years to master. Then there was the issue with his circulatory system, it didn't seem like it was a natural problem with his body. It seemed like it had been done on purpose, just like when NAD destroyed his key center.


----------



## Face (Sep 23, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> Okay, I'm really starting to believe that Shioon was born a Murim. Remember the former director of the Nine Dragons High School? The one who believed the next Nine Arts Master would come from that school, if I remember correctly his name was Director Lee. Anyway, Shioon is too much of a prodigy not to be a Murim, he masters techniques in a day that takes Murim trained from birth years to master. Then there was the issue with his circulatory system, it didn't seem like it was a natural problem with his body. It seemed like it had been done on purpose, just like when NAD destroyed his key center.



We were never told anything about Shioon's father. Maybe he is from the Murim.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Sep 23, 2011)

Jinie's quite cute in that maid-uniform!  . Pity it may be short-lived...

And lol at Shioon unintentionally mocking Sera  .


----------



## Kiryuu (Sep 23, 2011)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Jinie's quite cute in that maid-uniform!



Agreed, that was some uniform.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Sep 23, 2011)

The chapter has been released by A-team!!:

Ch.28


----------



## Kiryuu (Sep 23, 2011)

lol I just read the raws then they release the scanslation.


----------



## WraithX959 (Sep 23, 2011)

Chapter is out at Unixmanga. Shioon just crapped all over Sera, poor girl.


----------



## Kirath (Sep 23, 2011)

I must say, Ji-Gun and Jinnie could have been a little more careful to not lead the SUC to the cafe...


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 23, 2011)

Chapter?s out at mangaeden as well!

Nice chapter, and like A-Team say, shit?s getting interesting! And Jinie?s not there 
Damn, I hate people like that loli chick with a burning passion! Just barging in and destroying stuff :/

Can?t wait for that b*tch to get her ass kicked!!

@ Kirath: you might think that, yeah! I?d think Ji-Gun is more careful than that - or maybe it?s a trap...? Would be a surprise...


----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2011)

Three years to master that technique and Sera hasn't even mastered it after ten years?


----------



## Wang Fire (Sep 23, 2011)

Maid Jinie x School Teacher Sera? 

It needs to happen.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 23, 2011)

narutoguy03 said:


> Maid Jinie x School Teacher Sera?
> 
> It needs to happen.



Hey there matey.

From Saiyanisland.

Perhaps a cheer to see you here?

:33

And I need to see that chapter 44 on MR. Won't read it anywhere else


----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2011)

narutoguy03 said:


> Maid Jinie x School Teacher Sera *x Shioon*?
> 
> It needs to happen.



It certainly does.


----------



## Wang Fire (Sep 23, 2011)

foreign said:


> Hey there matey.
> 
> From Saiyanisland.
> 
> ...



who dis be? 



Eternal Goob said:


> It certainly does.



Replace Shioon with Saehee.

Or add Saehee. I'm fine with any combination as long as it has those three in it.


----------



## Bonten (Sep 23, 2011)

Smiling Blade's so cool.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 23, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> Okay, I'm really starting to believe that Shioon was born a Murim. Remember the former director of the Nine Dragons High School? The one who believed the next Nine Arts Master would come from that school, if I remember correctly his name was Director Lee. Anyway, Shioon is too much of a prodigy not to be a Murim, he masters techniques in a day that takes Murim trained from birth years to master. Then there was the issue with his circulatory system, it didn't seem like it was a natural problem with his body. It seemed like it had been done on purpose, just like when NAD destroyed his key center.


There was a bit in the original series about how the people with the Yin body type may have been deliberately bred in order to produce a superhuman, and while Shioon was only a Three Yin type as opposed to Sosul being a Nine Yin type, it's still possible that he's also descended from Murim-ins.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice chapter....Maid Jinnie and the other maids

Still which was Sera?s case when she was getting mad? she hasn?t mastered the technique after 3 or 10 years?


----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2011)

> Still which was Sera?s case when she was getting mad? she hasn?t mastered the technique after 3 or 10 years?



Three years.


----------



## OS (Sep 24, 2011)

Jinnie in a fuckin maid outfit


----------



## Raviene (Sep 24, 2011)

this chapter reminded me of this chapter


----------



## Gabe (Sep 26, 2011)

new cover for next chapter


----------



## Drizzt (Sep 26, 2011)

Ah hell - looks like Shioon is getting that dragon like his Master in part one cover.


----------



## Ender (Sep 26, 2011)

fuck yea


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh fuck.  God, please let Shioon get his Ki back this chapter.  

INB4 I set myself up for ultimate disappointment.


----------



## zapman (Sep 26, 2011)

awesome cover


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2011)

the cover will be badass as hell


----------



## Wang Fire (Sep 26, 2011)

OMG.

dat cover


----------



## Pastelduck (Sep 26, 2011)

So next chapter is going to be a Jinnie/whatever her name is.  At least there will be some fighting in the next one.


----------



## zapman (Sep 26, 2011)

Im excepting that Sunwoo dude whos looking for Jinnie to turn up and own that bitch.


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2011)

zapman said:


> Im excepting that Sunwoo dude whos looking for Jinnie to turn up and own that bitch.



Hmm.  It's a good possibility, right now Jinie shouldn't be able to handle the chick.  Though a part of me wishes that it would be Shioon that shows up.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 27, 2011)

A part of me wishes that Shioon shows up and owns everone


----------



## dream (Sep 27, 2011)

He'll do that once he gets his Ki back.


----------



## Face (Sep 27, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> He'll do that once he gets his Ki back.



I can't wait for that.


----------



## Mozu (Sep 27, 2011)

zapman said:


> Im excepting that Sunwoo dude whos looking for Jinnie to turn up and own that bitch.



As much as I love watching him kick people's ass, I'd like to see Jinie prove herself. We need a chick that isn't a pacifist like Sera. 

Sera getting insulted by Shioon's natural ability was pretty funny. Her not being able to master it after 10 years is pretty... unimpressive. Maybe he can teach her how to do it right.


----------



## David (Sep 27, 2011)

Just curious, what day of the week does the chapter usually go online?

I've been thinking Thursday, but is it a sure thing?


----------



## Wrath (Sep 27, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Hmm.  It's a good possibility, right now Jinie shouldn't be able to handle the chick.  Though a part of me wishes that it would be Shioon that shows up.


Actually I think the implication is that the SUC girl isn't that strong, but Ji-Gun didn't want to risk antagonising the SUC by beating her. So Jinie probably can beat her now that she's, you know, not starving to death.


----------



## dream (Sep 27, 2011)

David said:


> Just curious, what day of the week does the chapter usually go online?
> 
> I've been thinking Thursday, but is it a sure thing?



It is usually goes up something around Friday.  Translations come out later that day.



Wrath said:


> Actually I think the implication is that the SUC girl isn't that strong, but Ji-Gun didn't want to risk antagonising the SUC by beating her. So Jinie probably can beat her now that she's, you know, not starving to death.



Re-reading the chapter of their might makes me agree with you though Jinie will certainly have a tough fight.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 27, 2011)

Sunwoo guy would kill that girl on the spot. Would be overkill. I think we will see Jinie get a nice fight.


----------



## Mozu (Sep 28, 2011)

David said:


> Just curious, what day of the week does the chapter usually go online?
> 
> I've been thinking Thursday, but is it a sure thing?



As far as I know, it's supposed to go up online at the Daum site around noon in Korea. So between 12 - 4AM Friday EST. It just depends on when the chapter gets the 'go.'  Sometimes it's on time, sometimes late, etc.


----------



## Pastelduck (Sep 28, 2011)

zapman said:


> Im excepting that Sunwoo dude whos looking for Jinnie to turn up and own that bitch.



That would make next couple of chapters epic.


----------



## Starburst~ (Sep 28, 2011)

Face said:


> I can't wait for that.



I can't wait for him to master Phoenix mode(or whatever is called)!


----------



## kruchy (Sep 30, 2011)

New chapter is up:




*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder who will save Jinie in the next chapter


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Sep 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Jinie to the rescue! But... Oh crap! (or so it seems)


----------



## Kiryuu (Sep 30, 2011)

Wonder who's next weeks hero will be.... Smiling Blade or Kang Ha-Il?


----------



## Face (Sep 30, 2011)

It looks like the authors wrote something at the end of the chapter like an announcement or something. Wonder what it says?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Sep 30, 2011)

Kiryuu said:


> Wonder who's next weeks hero will be.... Smiling Blade or Kang Ha-Il?



Or even Shioon & Sera. Yeah, the chances of that happening are a bit low, but it's there, nonetheless (they're walking outdoors, and while they currently do not appear to be in the same area yet... In a chapter or two, who knows? Still, best bet so far is Ji-Gun. Or maybe it'll even turn out that Jinie doesn't need help (wouldn't be the first dramatic cliffhanger in history where the character is in a pinch one chapter only to get out of that pinch in the next one, heh)...


----------



## Face (Sep 30, 2011)

Alot of people think Ji Gun will show up. But I agree with Kiryuu. I think it'll be someone we don't expect like Gang Ha-Ill.


----------



## bludvein (Sep 30, 2011)

Well, it looks like that theory about the other girls being murim was shattered. Only Jinie and the manager are murim.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 30, 2011)

ten bucks says shioon and his friend are gonna help jinie.


----------



## dream (Sep 30, 2011)

Ceria said:


> ten bucks says shioon and his friend are gonna help jinie.



Yeah, really hoping for Shioon to come.


----------



## ISeeVoices (Sep 30, 2011)

i think it's more likely for the blond swordless style dude to show up.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 30, 2011)

ISeeVoices said:


> i think it's more likely for the blond swordless style dude to show up.



Mhmm..think so as well! But seeing as how Shioon and Sera are out and about, they might run into the store!
And lol at how all those guys think this is a movie xD


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 30, 2011)

I think Jinie will get herself out of this.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Sep 30, 2011)

this was my favorite chapter of part 2. 

the maid cafe was a genius move by the author.


----------



## Ender (Sep 30, 2011)

Shioon to the rescue?


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 30, 2011)

I want Shioon to appear but i feel that smiling blade will be the one saving the day.


----------



## Pastelduck (Sep 30, 2011)

Smiling blade will save the day


----------



## dream (Sep 30, 2011)

Gang Ha-ill is another good candidate to rescue her.  

Either one will be a good choice.


----------



## ISeeVoices (Sep 30, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Gang Ha-ill is another good candidate to rescue her.
> 
> Either one will be a good choice.



True. ( and btw we need an album with the photos of the characters and their names on the first page or something like that. I can't be the only one who doesn't remember their name and has to google them every single time...)


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 30, 2011)

Yep you are


----------



## Mozu (Sep 30, 2011)

Some actual upskirt :33 Not pseudo-upskirt like all those other times... 

Sera and Shioon are too preoccupied being scholarly to become the basis for the action at the moment. It's not like Shioon has another pill to pop and be slightly useful anyways. 

I'm hoping Jinie will get herself out of the situation. Ji-gun showing up wouldn't be a bad thing, though. I'd rather see him fight than Shioon at this point. I'm also curious to know what's wrong with his body.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 30, 2011)

The blonde guy's gonna save Jinnie, and move their attraction forward another step. Even though she has a thing for Shioon at the moment.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Oct 1, 2011)

Mozu said:


> Sera and Shioon are too preoccupied being scholarly to become the basis for the action at the moment. It's not like Shioon has another pill to pop and be slightly useful anyways.



Actually, he does - the doc gave him one before they parted on the rooftop, remember? Still, even so it'd take some time for him to be useful - it takes 30 minutes or so for the effects of the pill to kick in, remember? Therefore - and considering that the place where Shioon and Sera is seems to be fairly far away from where the action is taking place - I consider it quite unlikely that Shioon & Sera will be the one(s) that turns up. Can't completely ignore the possibility though, heh.



Mozu said:


> I'm hoping Jinie will get herself out of the situation. Ji-gun showing up wouldn't be a bad thing, though. I'd rather see him fight than Shioon at this point. I'm also curious to know what's wrong with his body.



Jinie getting herself out of her current pinch would be the best, yeah. but Ji-Gun showing up and us learning what the problem with his body is wouldn't be so bad either.


----------



## Kiryuu (Oct 1, 2011)

Jinie wont die or there goes the fan service


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 1, 2011)

ISeeVoices said:


> True. ( and btw we need an album with the photos of the characters and their names on the first page or something like that. I can't be the only one who doesn't remember their name and has to google them every single time...)



Well, I always think I know who they?re talking about, but I can?t retain most of the names...


----------



## WraithX959 (Oct 7, 2011)

Still no spoilers?


----------



## Face (Oct 7, 2011)

edit: Nevermind.

this

Looks like the chapter will be late with fewer pages than usual.


----------



## kruchy (Oct 7, 2011)

New chapter is out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, Jinnie managed to save herself from last weeks cliffhanger


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Well I'm glad that Jinie wasn't made into a helpless damsel in distress.


----------



## Face (Oct 7, 2011)

From *ChaoticKen* on Mangahelpers:



> Normally I don't bother with summaries after I get off work but whatever, here I am.
> 
> 
> Basic fighting stuff between Jini and Bitch. Jini realizes that fighting in public could result in civilians getting hurt.
> ...



Please +rep him if you can. He took time out of his busy schedule to do this summary.


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The likelihood of Shioon finding Jinie before the others just increased. :33


----------



## Pastelduck (Oct 8, 2011)

Another great chapter. I wonder what happened to his mother?


----------



## Mozu (Oct 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





So Shioon's mother is possibly dead? Or hospitalized? Probably the former. I don't think it's a good idea to keep this a secret from him. This is probably going to end up blowing up in her face. I don't sense anything good coming of it for certain.


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It would be really interesting if Shioon's mother died, I wonder how/if he'll change.


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2011)

The scan is out.

blitz


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Oct 8, 2011)

Mozu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So Shioon's mother is possibly dead? Or hospitalized? Probably the former. I don't think it's a good idea to keep this a secret from him. This is probably going to end up blowing up in her face. I don't sense anything good coming of it for certain.



Indeed. This has the potential to create a rift between Shioon & Sera when the cat's out of the bag...


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't see why a rift would be created, Shioon seems smart enough to understand why Sera wouldn't tell him that his mother was dead assuming that she died.


----------



## Face (Oct 8, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't see why a rift would be created, Shioon seems smart enough to understand why Sera wouldn't tell him that his mother was dead assuming that she died.



I agree. I don't think it'll create a rift between them. Shioon will probably get angry but he'll understand why she did it.


----------



## zapman (Oct 8, 2011)

hmm hard to know, hes gonna be crazy mad if she's dead, being his only family.(so far)


Jini did well. 
Wonder what JiGun has in mind, but I wouldn't think Sera would allow  Shioon's training to be interrupted to go rescue Jini.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 8, 2011)

Hmm...interesting. Seems like Shioons training will be interrupted anyhow, with Jinie on the run and his mother hospitalized or worse.
I also wonder what Ji Gun has in mind, seeing that he could take the bitch before... Perhaps he needs reinforcements?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm still on the fence about whether NAD is a villain in part 2 or not. I'm leaning on villain status. 

I also think that if Shioon finds out his mother is actually dead, and knows the killer, he'll probably go berserk.


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2011)

> I'm still on the fence about whether NAD is a villain in part 2 or not.



He'll be the villain for part 3.


----------



## Drakor (Oct 8, 2011)

I'd assume the SUC took out/injured his mom as she went to the meeting about the restaurant or w/e she now owned, I'm more curious on where Kang Ha is and if he'll show up "late to the party".


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 8, 2011)

jini and shioon look similar, like she's the female version of him from another dimension.


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2011)

> I'm more curious on where Kang Ha is and if he'll show up "late to the party".



He's probably out looking for Jinie and I do hope that he'll show up for the party.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 8, 2011)

NAD doesn't seem like he has a role in this part, other than being the source of the SUC who stirs up the murim world in his name. 

I don't expect him to be a part of this world until shioon gets his powers back and makes a name for himself a part from simply being the former pupil of nad.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 8, 2011)

i thought that doctor guy was going to have a bigger role.


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> i thought that doctor guy was going to have a bigger role.



He will later I suppose.


----------



## Random Stranger (Oct 8, 2011)

Jinnie looks a lot like Shioon.

She could be his sister. There were times I mistook them for eachother.

Also in somewhat unrelated news, I remember when in the first few chapters of The Breaker I saw a bit of areola (of Nine Arts dead girlfriend on the roof).  

I thought this would happen more often. But it didn't


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2011)

> There were times I mistook them for eachother.



It isn't too hard to differentiate between the two.


----------



## Random Stranger (Oct 8, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> It isn't too hard to differentiate between the two.


Well the quality of the scans is usually low and it doesn't help that he looks very feminine of himself


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2011)

The quality isn't low enough to make it even a bit hard to differentiate between the two.  O_o

Where have you been reading?

Though Shioon certainly is a pretty feminine boy.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Oct 8, 2011)

Wonder how Shioon will react to whatever condition his mom is in. Will he hold it against  9AD?


----------



## OmniOmega (Oct 8, 2011)

Am I the only one who is honestly waiting for Shioon to get into another fight with S.U.C?


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2011)

Indignant Guile said:


> Wonder how Shioon will react to whatever condition his mom is in. Will he hold it against  9AD?



Why would he hold it against NAD?  He doesn't have anything to do with S.U.C. which is the group that likely put Shioon's mother in the hospital if it was indeed someone that attacked her and not her falling ill.



OmniOmega said:


> Am I the only one who is honestly waiting for Shioon to get into another fight with S.U.C?



You aren't.


----------



## Random Stranger (Oct 8, 2011)

All this talk about his mother, reminded me...

Have we ever heard anything about Shioon's father?

Also I don't think his mother is dead or hurt, I think she's been kidnapped to insure Shioon's cooperation since they seemed interested in Shioon or something.


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2011)

> Have we ever heard anything about Shioon's father?



I can't remember anything at all.



> I think she's been kidnapped to insure Shioon's cooperation since they seemed interested in Shioon or something.



The person that Sera had moved to the hospital was likely Shioon's mother so unless she was captured afterwards I don't think that it is too likely.


----------



## Random Stranger (Oct 8, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> The person that Sera had moved to the hospital was likely Shioon's mother so unless she was captured afterwards I don't think that it is too likely.


Ah thanks. Totally forgot that part 

Also the secrecy about his father can only mean that Shioon's father is a badass murim who did something to him, so that he wouldn't also turn murim, which is why his body's was weak before he ate the magical pill 

It's probably not true but a man can dream


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2011)

It's possible I suppose, not sure if I would like it if it ends up being true.


----------



## zapman (Oct 8, 2011)

On a completely different note..

I'm still thinking about the Shiho teaser and what that means, tis gonna be good when she returns


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2011)

> I'm still thinking about the Shiho teaser and what that means, tis gonna be good when she returns



NAD is bound to go apeshit when he first finds out.  

And then he'll make sweet sweet love to Shiho.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 9, 2011)

zapman said:


> On a completely different note..
> 
> I'm still thinking about the Shiho teaser and what that means, tis gonna be good when she returns



What shiho teaser, i thought she was dead completely. and where is the sunwoo girl, damn i forget her name.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, that medicine guy obviously wants to revivie her 

And do you mean Jinie or Sosul?


----------



## Ceria (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh right i forgot about that, sosul was the one i was thinking of.


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Oh right i forgot about that, sosul was the one i was thinking of.



Off somewhere with the Black Forest Defense group getting healed.


----------



## tgre (Oct 10, 2011)

Is it just me or is anyone else getting increasingly bored whenever Jinnie is shown on panels? I mean, Im way more interested in swordfaggot or Shioon.

Hell, show me Nine Dragons for all I care; or even the damn SUC movement.

Jinnie bores the shit out of me. All she does is fly around evading crap and is there to obviously be Shioon's spermbank.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Oct 10, 2011)

This is shaping up to be an ass whooping of note for S.U.C by Shioon.
Mystical training ownage - Check
Hurt loved one - Check
Revival of Ki centre - Inconclusive, not sure if the training will "heal"/overcome the shortcoming.

All we need now is someone to pull the trigger, and rapage will ensue.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice chapter overal.


----------



## Wang Fire (Oct 10, 2011)

Di@BoLik said:


> This is shaping up to be an ass whooping of note for S.U.C by Shioon.
> Mystical training ownage - Check
> Hurt loved one - Check
> Revival of Ki centre - Inconclusive, not sure if the training will "heal"/overcome the shortcoming.
> ...



And I can not wait for the rapeage.


----------



## kruchy (Oct 14, 2011)

New chapter is out:



Lots of talking, have to wait for some translations or at least a recap.


----------



## zapman (Oct 14, 2011)

yea, looks good tho


----------



## Kiryuu (Oct 14, 2011)

go go GO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Face (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm assuming these pills are improved versions of the old ones the doctor gave him. Which means that he doesn't have to wait 30 minutes for them to work. It's probably a  temporary solution until he figures out how to fix his Ki center.


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2011)

The S.U.C. fodder being entranced by Jinie was amusing.  

And Sera's blush at the end...oh yeah.  She's fallen hard for Shioon.


----------



## Face (Oct 14, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> The S.U.C. fodder being entranced by Jinie was amusing.
> 
> And Sera's blush at the end...oh yeah.  *She's fallen hard for Shioon. *



Who hasn't?
The goth chick will probably fall for him too.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 14, 2011)

Chapter 46 sucked.

Looking forward to the next one though.


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2011)

Face said:


> Who hasn't?
> The goth chick will probably fall for him too.



Shiho didn't.  

Nah, I don't see her falling for Shioon.


----------



## Face (Oct 14, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Shiho didn't.
> 
> Nah, I don't see her falling for Shioon.



That's because she is older than he is and she already liked Goomoonryong. So Shiho doesn't really count.


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2011)

Age doesn't matter, if he was good enough Shioon could have wooed Shisho away from NAD.


----------



## Detective (Oct 14, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Age doesn't matter, if he was good enough Shioon could have wooed Shisho away from NAD.



Bros don't do that to other Bros. And by the way, who is this Shisho character that you speak of?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 14, 2011)

Fuck the Goth chick. I hope she gets decapitated by her own scythe.


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2011)

Detective said:


> Bros don't do that to other Bros. And by the way, who is this Shisho character that you speak of?



NAD wasn't even interested in Shiho for a long time.


----------



## Detective (Oct 14, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> NAD wasn't even interested in Shiho for a long time.



He keeping his love for her body a secret. He has a reputation in the world to maintain as a pimp with nothing holding him back. 1000% Canon.


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2011)

> He keeping his love for her body a secret.



Well, it's not a secret anymore.


----------



## Gene (Oct 14, 2011)

[MangaCurse] The Breaker New Waves Ch. 47


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2011)

Sera really has fallen for him.

And all five of the leaders of S.U.C will be coming soon.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 14, 2011)

Shioon's gonna be kicking some names and taking some ass. looks like he's got six pills, wanna bet he uses all in the next fight?


----------



## bludvein (Oct 14, 2011)

Shit is going down faster than I expected. So assuming I read this right, he had a month to train? I thought it was 2 weeks. This is gonna be awesome.


----------



## Ender (Oct 14, 2011)

shioon is so pimp


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Oct 14, 2011)

Chapter 47 page 14-16 Shioon Harem count +1 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyways he has 6 of those new ki pills.  How many S.U.C. commanders are there? 6 right? Well then....
Prepare your butts everyone! I predict we are in for a wild ride of super Shioon beating people, taking names, and probably increasing his harem count (Shioon has the rare harem+ gene. Anything is possible)


----------



## bludvein (Oct 14, 2011)

Actually, there are only 5 commanders. Plus Shi-woon isn't going to be the one to confront them all. Jinie and Smiling Blade both have parts to play.

Still, its about time! Shi-woon has been missing from the scene at large for over a month, and hes about to show them what he was doing. I can't wait.


----------



## WraithX959 (Oct 14, 2011)

So is Smiling Blade the new male member of Shioon's harem?


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Oct 14, 2011)

bludvein said:


> *Actually, there are only 5* commanders. Plus Shi-woon isn't going to be the one to confront them all. Jinie and Smiling Blade both have parts to play.
> 
> Still, its about time! Shi-woon has been missing from the scene at large for over a month, and hes about to show them what he was doing. I can't wait.



Err no there is 6 of them

Goth chick says to "Call up the *other* 5 leaders". This implies that there are 5 other leaders besides her (otherwise she would have said "Call the 5 leaders" which would imply only 5). Now if this is a miss-translation that was made then never mind.

This means that there are 6 leaders and 6 pills. Works out fairly well. I do agree that Jini and Smiling Blade will have parts in the upcoming fights, but I believe that Shioon will be the focus of the upcoming fights.  Though I can see Jini dealing with Ms. Goth


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> So is Smiling Blade the new male member of Shioon's harem?



It'll be a wonderful bromance.  

Lord Omnicent:  Probably a mistranslation.  The next page has her say the combined forces of the five leaders.  Since she is a leader herself that highly suggests that there are only five.

Err no there is 6 of them


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 14, 2011)

Hell yeah, that is our Shioon pimping on females without knowing Sera has fallen for him(at least started to fall)

 i just wanna see him kick some ass already


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2011)

I get the feeling that Shioon won't recover his ki center until part 3.  :/

He'll be using the pills to fight.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Oct 14, 2011)

Hmm, you would be correct Eternal Goob. Looks to be a mistranslation.

And I'm all for bromance.  Just yesterday I was doing some compiles and just started combining normal computer terms with bro (It was a late night have to learn ML for a project )

This + Medaka Box has me hyped for all the upcoming awesome.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 14, 2011)

There will be a 3rd part?


----------



## David (Oct 14, 2011)

If Shioon doesn't arrive at the scene next chapter I'm going to eat a puppy.


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> There will be a 3rd part?



I remember reading about it a while back.


----------



## Face (Oct 15, 2011)

The authors said it themselves that there is a part 3.


----------



## bludvein (Oct 15, 2011)

Lord Omnicent said:


> Err no there is 6 of them
> 
> Goth chick says to "Call up the *other* 5 leaders". This implies that there are 5 other leaders besides her (otherwise she would have said "Call the 5 leaders" which would imply only 5). Now if this is a miss-translation that was made then never mind.
> 
> This means that there are 6 leaders and 6 pills. Works out fairly well. I do agree that Jini and Smiling Blade will have parts in the upcoming fights, but I believe that Shioon will be the focus of the upcoming fights.  Though I can see Jini dealing with Ms. Goth



The trans is just bad. Its been repeatedly said in the past that there are 5 leaders.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 15, 2011)

Another excellent chapter. More Shioon being Shioon and making panties wet

The SUC is in for a world of hurting



PoinT_BlanK said:


> Chapter 46 sucked.
> 
> Looking forward to the next one though.



Not as hard as your mum sucked me last night


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice chapter!

Even if Sera has fallen for him, she still sees him as an "investment"  Naughty girl ♥

Also, this is kinda yummmy  Can?t wait for that Bitch to die ;D

Gawd, I really hope Shioon beats up all those assholes (with Jinie and Smiling blade as back up)!!
Can?t wait to see how much he learned during those training sessions!


----------



## Scizor (Oct 15, 2011)

It was a good chapter, as always.

Dat Jini


----------



## Oxymoron (Oct 15, 2011)

Bleh another solid fighting manga that's gone down the drain. Friendship theme milked out again, irritating main lead, painfully slow story progression and weak fighting scenes.

Oh well.


----------



## Random Stranger (Oct 15, 2011)

I think you have way too high expectations, bro.

Though I do agree about the slow story progression


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2011)

I have hopes for the last part of this manga, hopefully it'll end up being really good. :/


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 15, 2011)

more panties this chpater. i like the direction this manga is going.:datss


----------



## Face (Oct 16, 2011)

Oxymoron said:


> Bleh another solid fighting manga that's gone down the drain. Friendship theme milked out again, irritating main lead, painfully slow story progression and weak fighting scenes.
> 
> Oh well.



Anything else you'd like to point out?


----------



## HInch (Oct 16, 2011)

I still think it owns. Screw you, hippy.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 16, 2011)

This manga needs more Shioon or NAD action, getting a bit stale. Yes, we've seen Jinie's ass and she knows how to kick, we get it.


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 16, 2011)

The manga dragged on the getting back the kii centre far, far, far too long. Since it pretty much feels like the story will only properly start after he's got his ki centre back.
That and there's a distinct lack of Shioon battles.


----------



## Wang Fire (Oct 16, 2011)

I also want some more info on what's happening with Shiho.


----------



## bludvein (Oct 16, 2011)

You people are just too used to instant gratification via action. There is more to the story than Shi-woon working his way up the totem pole. You will appreciate all the background story we got earlier once shit goes down.

Personally, I am pretty happy with the direction of the story right now. He has made allies and connections to his future crew, he has gotten training that he seriously lacked, and a way to work around his handicap is in the wings. What more could you ask for? So impatient...


----------



## Face (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm pretty happy with the way things have gone so far.


----------



## Oxymoron (Oct 16, 2011)

Random Stranger said:


> I think you have way too high expectations, bro.
> 
> Though I do agree about the slow story progression



Actually not even high expectations, was just hoping I will have one classic shounen battle manga to read since I really cant torture myself with Naruto, Bleach and similar. You know the usual "I am your opponent" and "Die now!" stuff, nostalgia and all that. Of course part 1 Breaker really had potential to be more then that but since it went weekly that potential faded.

But even then, nothing really happens. In 50 chapters Shion is still an irritating retard, didnt repair his Ki center, we dont know what SUC wants and the big plot from part 1 is absolutely lost. So lets have cool battles! Oh but battles are also pure shit, where having a panty shot is the highlight of action.


----------



## WraithX959 (Oct 21, 2011)

No chapter this week?


----------



## Face (Oct 21, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> No chapter this week?



They put up a notice saying that Chapter 48 will be delayed for one day. Apparently they couldn't get it finished on time.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Oct 21, 2011)

At least there will be a chapter.


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

Well that's a bummer but a one day wait isn't bad at all.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Oct 21, 2011)

Chapter's out at Daum!:



That guy's back!


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh wow, I didn't expect to see him for a while.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Oct 21, 2011)

Brace yourselves for shock though... by the looks of it, the next chapter won't be out until... The 25th November  .


----------



## Mozu (Oct 21, 2011)

Sochoon is back bitches 

That cover art isn't anywhere comparable to the one with Chunwoo, but what can you do? The severed head of the dragon is rather nice symbolically speaking. Dragons that lose their heads have a way of coming back or growing new ones in certain legends, though, and it's easy to assume Shioon is such a case. 

Looks like a lot of characters are going to be crossing paths, reuniting, etc soon. Can't wait to see Shioon's worlds collide for thematic purposes.



DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Brace yourselves for shock though... by the looks of it, the next chapter won't be out until... The 25th November  .



What the fucking hell  All my excitement/fanservice for nothing.


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Brace yourselves for shock though... by the looks of it, the next chapter won't be out until... The 25th November  .



Fuck, I knew that the massive text at the end wasn't going to be good news.


----------



## kruchy (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow, Hyuk So Choon is back. Can't wait for translation.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 21, 2011)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Brace yourselves for shock though... by the looks of it, the next chapter won't be out until... The 25th November  .



What the fuck?


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> What the fuck?



The author probably is working on his other manga or perhaps has other things to do and can't work on the Breaker or he could even be going on a vacation.  :/


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2011)

So he is back huh?

damn it, until november 25th?


----------



## daikun (Oct 22, 2011)

The Breaker: New Waves chapter 48 english

New chapter is out ^^


----------



## Wang Fire (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh Jinie, I hope you wear that maid dress all the time. 

Dude at the end has an epic 'stache and Hyuk Sochun looks as girly as he ever did.

Still so disappointed by the break though


----------



## Kirath (Oct 22, 2011)

Crappy filler chapter...


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 22, 2011)

Are you sure it?s november 25th? They just said (at least in the translation I read) "next month"!

Otherwise, I have to agree with Kirath, the pacing was troubling...but I can?t wait for the next chapters, things will get heated! And with Hyuk So Choon back, he might join the battle


----------



## Ceria (Oct 22, 2011)

Pacing did suck i kept wanting shioon to show up then and there, 

but seeing Hyuk makes me think he's going to be involved, imagine a tag team with him an shioon against suc. maybe he won't need all six of those pills, save some for later.


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2011)

> but seeing Hyuk makes me think he's going to be involved, imagine a tag team with him an shioon against suc.



That's exactly what came to my mind when I saw his car next to the truck that Shioon was in.


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh man, I would've loved to the the guy driving behind the truck. Getting a free show from jinnie 

Oh and how does miyu keep that little hat on. Does she super glue it to her head? Is it actually a headband disguised as a hat? Is it hiding a brain controlling organism latched ontop her head? The key to defeating her is by knocking her little hat off!


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2011)

> Oh and how does miyu keep that little hat on.



Perhaps it is a secret Murim technique that makes parts of your body sticky?


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 22, 2011)

Goth loli needs to hurry up and assume her position as a jobber so the story can progress dammit


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2011)

The Goth chick isn't so bad.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 22, 2011)

I wonder if there'd be so many gratuitous panty shots if a _female mangaka_ were in charge.


----------



## hehey (Oct 22, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I wonder if there'd be so many gratuitous panty shots if a _female mangaka_ were in charge.


Thank the gods that it was a male who came up with The Breaker


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 22, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I wonder if there'd be so many gratuitous panty shots if a _female mangaka_ were in charge.



 shows that's not necessarily true (and there's way more gratuitous fanservice in that)


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I wonder if there'd be so many gratuitous panty shots if a _female mangaka_ were in charge.



If it was a lesbian mangaka then we might have seen far more.


----------



## Mozu (Oct 26, 2011)

Did they really write a message saying that the _digital_ print of this series doesn't do it justice? Is that really how they're pushing the printed volumes?  Unless they're adding in some extra detail--like making Shioon more manly looking like in the beginning--they need to find some better pr. I know the pics for the digital are small, though, if that's what they're talking about, but otherwise...


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2011)

It's probably just the size of the pages that is smaller.


----------



## Pastelduck (Nov 1, 2011)

Can anyone confirm that the Breaker won't be out again til the end of November?  I need my the Breaker: New Waves, one of the better manga out there in my opinion.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 1, 2011)

and the manga doesn't move fast enough for my liking, now there's a two week break? this is brutal


----------



## Di@BoLik (Nov 2, 2011)

Yep, the pacing is way too slow. Need more face stomping by Shioon, asap.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 2, 2011)

Was the author going to make a third part to this story or am I mixing it up with some other series?


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2011)

Nightfall said:


> Was the author going to make a third part to this story or am I mixing it up with some other series?



There will be a part 3.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 2, 2011)

I hate it when mangaka take breaks, they need to have chapters already done so that the break is painless we don't even know it happens.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 3, 2011)

Most of the time, they do have chapters already done beforehand (or that?s at least how it is in Oda?s case...). Still, it depends why they take a break (didn?t the author have some trouble with Daum? or something?)

Anyway, can?t wait for this to progress!


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Nov 3, 2011)

BlueDemon said:


> Still, it depends why they take a break (didn?t the author have some trouble with Daum? or something?)



I believe they choose to take a pause for various reasons:

1. The Breaker New Waves is about to be released in volume-form now. That means that they're going to want to improve the art - they've said themselves that they think that "The quality of the chapters you get at Daum is only 1/8 of what it should be", so they're going to make lots of improvements all around, which takes time. I guess we'll see if it's worth it when A-Team gets ahold of the volumes...

2. There's also another matter: they're apparently working on a The Breaker sidestory that focuses on a female martial artist who live sin the Murim.

3. Otherwise, they may well want to use the tiem to plan/work ahead a bit too - with Shioon on the move, things are going to be fairly hectic, so they may want to sit back and get a better idea of what they want for the next few chapters.

Anyway, if you're bored, you could always check out the artist's blog here, he posts goodies from time to time  :


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 3, 2011)

New chick?


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 3, 2011)

Sigh. So disappointed that there will be a break. Was looking forward to reading some Breaker this weekend.
Anyway can't complain too much because they do work hard and I'm sure post-break the quality would be great.


----------



## Face (Nov 4, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> New chick?



Not in New Waves. I believe she's the main character for the side story they are currently working on.


----------



## HInch (Nov 4, 2011)

The Break(s)er. >:


----------



## Mozu (Nov 4, 2011)

Side story about a girl character? I would guess they were trying to snag the female market, but with the amount of pretty boys in this manhwa, it's not really necessary. 

I'm sort of torn between bring-on-the-male-harem and just-let-her-kick-ass. A nice mix would probably do the trick. If she's one of the 'new waves' then that would be a plus. 

Then again, I'd sacrifice new chick for some Sosul side-story any day.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 5, 2011)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> I believe they choose to take a pause for various reasons:
> 
> 1. The Breaker New Waves is about to be released in volume-form now. That means that they're going to want to improve the art - they've said themselves that they think that "The quality of the chapters you get at Daum is only 1/8 of what it should be", so they're going to make lots of improvements all around, which takes time. I guess we'll see if it's worth it when A-Team gets ahold of the volumes...
> 
> ...



Okay, that explains a lot 

And I like these goodies


----------



## Ceria (Nov 6, 2011)

HInch said:


> The Break(s)er. >:



that's not funny a-hole 



Nightwish said:


> New chick?



the breaker: new boobs


----------



## ryz (Nov 7, 2011)

An omake of sorts


----------



## Zaru (Nov 7, 2011)

I wonder if we'll meet that chick in the main story at some point


----------



## Ceria (Nov 7, 2011)

ryz said:


> An omake of sorts



pretty interesting, she seems kind of like Jinnie. 

just another chick for shioon to not have the interest to put his dick in.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 7, 2011)

When Shioon starts to mix shit up she'll probably be called on to arrest him or something only to fall in love.

Such is life for Shioon


----------



## Muk (Nov 7, 2011)

so are any chaps out for the side story? i feel deprived of no break(s)er(s)


----------



## ISeeVoices (Nov 7, 2011)

Let me get this straight ? next chapter we get part 2 of this omake ?
Not that i don't find it interesting but i really wanted to see some Shioon action after the training ...
Also nice rack 	:ho


----------



## Badalight (Nov 8, 2011)

edit: wrong thread, sorry!


----------



## Pastelduck (Nov 8, 2011)

Well since it is made by the same people as the Breaker, I'll read it.


----------



## Muk (Nov 8, 2011)

lol nice racks indeed

but that's pretty much all she's got going right now


----------



## Drakor (Nov 8, 2011)

Muk said:


> lol nice racks indeed
> 
> but that's pretty much all she's got going right now



Just like the corrupt government agent said...interesting to see thats how he acts with his unit though


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 9, 2011)

At least we know that agent already? wasn?t he the one who shot Nine Arts Dragon?s sweetie? (can?t remember it that well anymore...)

And dear God, a murim girl with a breast-size complex! And a little brain xD It might all be a setup, though (although the last scene with the other 2 agents kind of contradicts that theory ). I guess she?ll be just real lucky


----------



## Kool-Aid (Nov 9, 2011)

i like her, hopefully she'll be in it more.

nice racks


----------



## Ceria (Nov 13, 2011)

Is the breaker ever gonna come back?


----------



## dream (Nov 13, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Is the breaker ever gonna come back?



Yes, sometime around the week of the 24th.


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 13, 2011)

Is there a new chapter of that omake this week?


----------



## David (Nov 23, 2011)

Are spoilers coming out in 2 days?

According to animeprodestiny, this will be the cover, but I doubt... can't hurt to post though

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 23, 2011)

I love the character designs in The Breaker.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2011)

narutoguy03 said:


> I love the character designs in The Breaker.



... slim girls with unproportionally huge boobs. Congratulations, you're an average male


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 23, 2011)

Their chests look proportionate to me


----------



## dream (Nov 24, 2011)

David said:


> Are spoilers coming out in 2 days?
> 
> According to animeprodestiny, this will be the cover, but I doubt... can't hurt to post though
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



The Raw should be out on Friday EST. 

It's an old image, from October, so I'm not sure if it will be the cover but it's possible. 

Image from the upcoming chapter.


----------



## Pastelduck (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm getting excited just thinking about getting a chapter this week.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Nov 24, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Image from the upcoming chapter.



Judging by the text, I think that's the cover of Volume 2 actually, not the cover pic of the upcoming chapter...


----------



## Face (Nov 25, 2011)

I got this on Daum.

I think it says that this weeks chapter will be 34 pages since they had lots of time to work on it. 



> 박진환 입니다 정말 오랜만이네요.. 오늘 49화가올라오긴 하는데요 오랜만의 업데이트라 페이지를 많이 늘렸습니다.. 그런데 그게..너무 늘어나서 마감이 좀 늦어지게 되었습니다.. 오전에 업데이트를 원했던 독자분들께는 죄송하고요... 부득이하게 평상시처럼 오후에 업데이트 될 거 같습니다. 대신 34페이지의 분량을 보실수 있으니.. 조금만 참아주세요...


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Nov 25, 2011)

Chapter's out!!:



Supposed to reach 34 pages today (just now, it was 17 but suddenly became 19, so I suppose it'll be upated with a few pages until 34 now and then).


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm, looks like the cat's out of the bag for Sera...


----------



## zapman (Nov 25, 2011)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Chapter's out!!:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice..


*Spoiler*: __ 



 fark that old guy is tuff?
also hopefully some shion action inc


----------



## Major_Glory (Nov 25, 2011)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Chapter's out!!:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not quite. The Daum reader counts a page as the entire image displayed. The artist counts a page as half of that.

Starting at the cover page, Daum reader page 2, to the final page on Daum reader page 19. There are 16 full Daum pages and 2 Daum half pages. 2 halves and 16 wholes are 17. 17 times 2 (1 artist page is half a Daum page) equals...34.

34 pages from the artist. While very thankful to be reading The Breaker again, I can't believe we waited a month for this. To me, it seems like the frames were just made bigger which in turn made the chapter longer.

The artist did say he wanted to make his manwha of a higher quality. If this is what he meant, I am disappointed.

Oh well, The Breaker is still better than a lot of stuff I read.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 25, 2011)

I predict, Shioon uses pills beats Goth Girl.

Kicks ass eventually old man comes, beats Shioon up. Sera comes tells him that his Mom/his Not-GF is dead/hospitalized. He goes berserk mode. Although still clearly weaker than the old man it's a lot closer now and his tanking skills have gone. Up when Suddenly SUC when Suddenly his gay lover. When suddenly I don't what happens next.


----------



## dream (Nov 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't expect the old guy to be that strong. 

Hopefully Part2 will start picking up in quality from here on.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 25, 2011)

nice, nice. I think the old guy really deserved his position as one of the elders. Also SHioon finally arriving, i think he will beat the crap out of that goth chick


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 25, 2011)

Chapter's been translated.

Jiniiiiii~


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 25, 2011)

That old man seriously sucks, goddamn bastard. Still it was fun how he didn?t know what was an APP.


----------



## Space (Nov 25, 2011)

talk about cliffhangers!!! can't wait for the next chapter!!


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 25, 2011)

Quite an intense moment, go Shioon!

Old man has some skill, I like him


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 25, 2011)

30 pages nice 
Never liked that old man but I hate him now. Must acknowledge though that he is strong. Always wanted Shion to kick his ass, not sure if he can do it yet. All depends on how he handles that bitch from the SUC. If he easily defeats her I think he can at least injure that bastard.

noo jini  Thank god Shion has reached in time.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 25, 2011)

It's time for this manga to move on with the pacing and to improve quality, i waited 50 chapters now i want a good fight from Shioon.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 25, 2011)

I like the chapter the old man need to get killed. He will probably send the big guy with long hair to kill shwoon. But it would be interesting if he goes himself.


----------



## Pastelduck (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh glorious Breaker: New waves is back and a great cliffhanger as well.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 25, 2011)

Me gusta!

Nice chapter, pacing is incredible, and I knew the guy?d be that tough  Now I wonder if Shioon?s back up will be from he emo guy (or his gay lover like someone else said xD)... there still are some clan politics involved in these stuff.
Also wonder what the other elders will do when they come to know about this whole situation...


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 25, 2011)

Granpa dude obviously cares for Jini. He is just a twisted granpa dude.

Shioon is about to floss in front of dat Jini.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't think he cares for her.

I dunno how you came to that conclusion man.


----------



## Face (Nov 26, 2011)

I really want shioon to beat Elder Kwon.


----------



## Mozu (Nov 26, 2011)

As much of ass as Elder Kwon is, I think he does care for his Jinie to some extent. He's already been abandoned by his own daughter, so loyalty is something he's sensitive about obviously. Finding Shioon means finding Jinie too at this point. If he up and abandons her to the mercy of SUC or tries to kill her to keep the Sunwoo clan secrets safe, then oh well. If he wants to die so badly that's his problem. 

I can't believe anyone underestimated that he had power, though. He's old... in a martial arts story. 

Cliffhanger we had a month ago was the best one. To see that sort of shrugged off this chapter is disappointing. But I admit, the quality of the art and direction was really good. I can see where the action parts were given a good amount of time, so I'm not going to complain too much about double-page spreads. The giant OMG-eyeball was ridiculous, though.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 27, 2011)

What, did you expect pretty boy to jump in the action? Or what do you mean by cliffhanger?


----------



## xanxus987 (Dec 1, 2011)

Chapter's out:


----------



## Face (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow. It came out really early.


----------



## zapman (Dec 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



... hes still weak as fark


----------



## dream (Dec 1, 2011)

Face said:


> Wow. It came out really early.



It's likely the author's way of making up for the huge break.



zapman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ... hes still weak as fark




*Spoiler*: __ 




He didn't take the pill that temporarily restores his Ki center so it's expected.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 2, 2011)

Mozu said:


> As much of ass as Elder Kwon is, I think he does care for his Jinie to some extent. *He's already been abandoned by his own daughter*, so loyalty is something he's sensitive about obviously. Finding Shioon means finding Jinie too at this point. If he up and abandons her to the mercy of SUC or tries to kill her to keep the Sunwoo clan secrets safe, then oh well. If he wants to die so badly that's his problem.
> 
> I can't believe anyone underestimated that he had power, though. He's old... in a martial arts story.
> 
> Cliffhanger we had a month ago was the best one. To see that sort of shrugged off this chapter is disappointing. But I admit, the quality of the art and direction was really good. I can see where the action parts were given a good amount of time, so I'm not going to complain too much about double-page spreads. The giant OMG-eyeball was ridiculous, though.



You're not reading the same manwha as everyone else. Well neither you nor Indignant Guile are


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 2, 2011)

zapman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ... hes still weak as fark




*Spoiler*: __ 




You're right, I expected him to have surpassed 9-Arts Dragon after some recovery and a couple chapters of training


----------



## zapman (Dec 2, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



calm down...he's been training for a few months and surprising the old lady etc, expected him to at least own that fodder chick.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 2, 2011)

Guys come on he hasn't even eaten the pill yet.

I mean really he's got what a ~15min time before it kicks in and he only has another 15 before he collapses again.


----------



## Kirath (Dec 2, 2011)

zapman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> calm down...he's been training for a few months and surprising the old lady etc, expected him to at least own that fodder chick.



I wish he could, I wish...


----------



## Face (Dec 2, 2011)

A-team released the chapter. 
But there seems to be an error.


----------



## Wrath (Dec 2, 2011)

Able to free Jinie without taking the pill; awesome as always Shioon.


----------



## Face (Dec 2, 2011)

It's working now. 
Breaker 49 and 50 by A-team: here!


----------



## Kirath (Dec 2, 2011)

Reading the chapter with or without translation makes little difference.^^


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 2, 2011)

zapman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> calm down...he's been training for a few months and surprising the old lady etc, expected him to at least own that fodder chick.



Let me get this straight, YOU are the one bitching and you're telling ME to calm down?

What arse-front retarded world does your mind live in?


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 2, 2011)

Remember, Shioon still has to fight the glasses guy. We should see his real progress soon.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 3, 2011)

Wrath said:


> Able to free Jinie without taking the pill; awesome as always Shioon.



Yeah, don?t know why the other aren?t content with his progress. He did pretty well without the pill!

Looking forward to the weekly dose of The Breaker again ^^


----------



## Gabe (Dec 3, 2011)

He did not even take the pill yet next chapter he probably will to fight the glasses guy ot possably someone jinnies grandfather sends to kill him


----------



## David (Dec 3, 2011)

Breaker New Wave 50 is out online in English

"powerup"


----------



## dream (Dec 3, 2011)

Jinie's kick was satisfying to look at.  :33


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 3, 2011)

Hell yeah, I want a high-quality wallpaper of that kick


----------



## armorknight (Dec 3, 2011)

I hope Shioon beats the fuck out of that goth bitch and adds her to his harem.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah I was fine with his progress without the pill. He'll just be that much stronger when he gets his power back...


----------



## dream (Dec 3, 2011)

armorknight said:


> I hope Shioon beats the fuck out of that goth bitch and adds her to his harem.



I would prefer it if she stays away from the harem, dislike bitches like her.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 3, 2011)

Goth bitch killed Jini's kitten. Nothing short of death is acceptable


----------



## armorknight (Dec 3, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I would prefer it if she stays away from the harem, dislike bitches like her.



That's what the pimp hand is for. A few good pimp smacks on her ass will straighten her the fuck out.

Also looking forward to the return of She-ho.


----------



## David (Dec 4, 2011)

There's no way in hell we're going to see Shioon fighting with the pill activated next week.

If we're lucky, he'll take the pill next week, and we'll see him using his Ki the week after.

But nothing sooner.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice chapter this week, i can't help but feel that each chapter of new boobs is missing an ending page, they just abruptly end with no typical ending question or logo.

It seems that Shi's reaction times have improved, but i think he should've taken a pill enroute so that now we could see him fight.


----------



## bludvein (Dec 5, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Nice chapter this week, i can't help but feel that each chapter of new boobs is missing an ending page, they just abruptly end with no typical ending question or logo.
> 
> It seems that Shi's reaction times have improved, but i think he should've taken a pill enroute so that now we could see him fight.



I have seen several people suggest this over several different forums, but he would've been extremely stupid to have taken a pill enroute.

Knowing her general whereabouts and the possibility that she was fighting an enemy is just not enough information. Be kinda dumb to chug a pill and then render himself useless when it turns out he timed its effects wrong. He can't see the future after all.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 5, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I would prefer it if she stays away from the harem, dislike bitches like her.



As a poster said all they need is a good back hand to behave


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 6, 2011)

bludvein said:


> I have seen several people suggest this over several different forums, but he would've been extremely stupid to have taken a pill enroute.
> 
> Knowing her general whereabouts and the possibility that she was fighting an enemy is just not enough information. Be kinda dumb to chug a pill and then render himself useless when it turns out he timed its effects wrong. He can't see the future after all.



Thought about the possibility as well, but then came to the same conclusion as you did. He doesn?t know he?s in a manwha, guys...


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Dec 7, 2011)

The artist has posted the cover of chapter 51 at his blog:


----------



## Ceria (Dec 7, 2011)

bludvein said:


> I have seen several people suggest this over several different forums, but he would've been extremely stupid to have taken a pill enroute.
> 
> Knowing her general whereabouts and the possibility that she was fighting an enemy is just not enough information. Be kinda dumb to chug a pill and then render himself useless when it turns out he timed its effects wrong. He can't see the future after all.



It wouldn't have been stupid it would've been smart thinking, someone in his position has to take the gamble that he'd find her in time or else he's fucked either way. Seriously what can he do against high level warriors, besides spit words at them?


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 7, 2011)

He did pretty well against the Goth Girl all things considered.

Plus in his mind it was, find her in time kick as or pass out before I see her/middle of rescue.

VS

Find her, hold my own until the pill takes effect and I can kick ass.


----------



## bludvein (Dec 8, 2011)

Ceria said:


> It wouldn't have been stupid it would've been smart thinking, someone in his position has to take the gamble that he'd find her in time or else he's fucked either way. Seriously what can he do against high level warriors, besides spit words at them?



Realistically speaking, it wouldn't work. Your thinking in terms of the convenient drama usually found in these kinds of series. 

However, the author of The Breaker is pretty good at keeping things consistent and realistic(to an extent), so those kinds of convenient situations just don't exist. His new pills are untested, and would render him unable to move after the effects wore off. He can't blow them if he isn't even sure he needs to fight.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Dec 8, 2011)

Chapter's out at Daum!:




*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol, lots of blushing in this chapter... And Ji-gun makes his entrance! And Shioon swallowed a pill!!! Time for Shioon to show how awesome he has gotten!


----------



## dream (Dec 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




That bitch, I knew that Shion's kindness wouldn't melt her heart.  

And Shion has noticed how hot Jinie looks in a maid's costume.


----------



## Face (Dec 9, 2011)

Partial translation by ChaoticKen from MH:



> Obviously she has trauma about her face. Looks like she's hiding a shitton of scars or something underneath that makeup, considering what we can see from where Jini kicked the pretty out of her face. Kinda reminds me of Sawyer from Black Lagoon. She's freaking out cause they saw her face. Some choice dialogue.
> 
> Page 3
> "Don't look..."
> ...


----------



## dream (Dec 9, 2011)

> Awwww yeah ShiWoon capture dem bitches.
> You gotta be the Harem Master and catch them all.
> Then you can summon them to fight for you.
> But remember, Grass > Water > Fire > Grass is only at the beginning of the game. You gotta start getting meta if you wanna win your battles. Get some Dragon-type girls and use Dragon Dance. Or make a Rain Harem and use Drizzle to ensure you have rain so you can use Swift Speed. Remember, Thunder has 100% accuracy in the rain.





**


----------



## Ender (Dec 9, 2011)

Ch.34


----------



## dream (Dec 9, 2011)

Hopefully the other generals of SUC will show up in the next few chapters.  :33


----------



## Wang Fire (Dec 9, 2011)

Shioon's too nice 

And he's really innocent too, when he saw what Jinie was wearing


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 9, 2011)

Damn, loved Jinie?s expressions!!

Hell, hope he didn?t waste that pill, so yeah, there?s probably more to come at them!


----------



## kruchy (Dec 9, 2011)

Shioon took the pill. Now I can't wait for Jinie and Smiling Blade's WTF faces when Shioon shows them what he is capable of with properly working ki flow


----------



## Arial (Dec 9, 2011)

narutoguy03 said:


> Shioon's too nice
> 
> And he's really innocent too, when he saw what Jinie was wearing



This sums up my reaction pretty nicely. Hopefully we get to see Shioon fight a little bit here; Casanova is going to show some skills.  Jinie is in full blown tsundere mode too.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 9, 2011)

soft, Shioon is too soft


----------



## Pastelduck (Dec 9, 2011)

All I wanna know is where is the elder at?


----------



## dream (Dec 9, 2011)

Pastelduck said:


> All I wanna know is where is the elder at?



Jinie's grandfather?  He's probably still looking for her.


----------



## Keino-kun (Dec 9, 2011)

Awesome chapter. So much to like. You guys pretty much said what I lliked about it already so I won't bother.
Obviously he didn't take the pill for nothing and I also doubt 3 can fit on that bike so probably smiling blade will take Jinie alone. Shioon will b;last some fodder and then run to the car. my prediction.

btw Jinie x Shioon pek


----------



## David (Dec 9, 2011)

I predict it will take 2 chapters for the pill to activate.


----------



## Wrath (Dec 10, 2011)

David said:


> I predict it will take 2 chapters for the pill to activate.


Entirely possible. Still, he didn't take it for no reason, so we at least know there'll be arse-kicking in the near future.

I can't wait to see Shioon's new moves, now that he's had a chance to properly learn some of the things from the phone.


----------



## Kiryuu (Dec 11, 2011)

since he took the pill, Im sensing a battle on the horizon :3


----------



## Mozu (Dec 11, 2011)

Wait. You beat a girl in the face, throw her weapon in the bushes, hand her back her compact with a smile... and think you're just going to walk home and call it day? 

Fucking idiots. The level of incompetence makes me want them to get their asses handed to them, but oh look, the cavalry and meds are here, so no. I hope Shioon finds a kitten next chapter.


----------



## dream (Dec 11, 2011)

Mozu said:


> Wait. You beat a girl in the face, throw her weapon in the bushes, hand her back her compact with a smile... and think you're just going to walk home and call it day?
> 
> Fucking idiots. The level of incompetence makes me want them to get their asses handed to them, but oh look, the cavalry and meds are here, so no. I hope Shioon finds a kitten next chapter.



It is pretty dumb, manga would be far better if Shioon was more like NAD instead of a stereotypical hero.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah sure, but that?s why it is how it is: to have a contrast between the two, yadda yadda. And I get the feeling our bitch is gonna be annihilated because of incompetence...


----------



## hadou (Dec 12, 2011)

The series is being dragged way too much. The gothic bad chick has received unnecessary time in the series, not to mention the drag on Shioon's abilities. The series has taken a sharp downturn.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Dec 16, 2011)

It's out!:




*Spoiler*: __ 



OOh, the Steel Wall is back


----------



## David (Dec 16, 2011)

Looks like a horrible chapter, with quite a bad climax.


----------



## Face (Dec 16, 2011)

I want to see Shioon fight already. 
This is taking too long.


----------



## dream (Dec 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder which one of the SUC's generals, if it was indeed one of them, showed up.

Anyways it looks like a decent chapter.


----------



## Mozu (Dec 16, 2011)

I hope that's Sochoon in that car. 

But probably not.


----------



## dream (Dec 16, 2011)

Mozu said:


> I hope that's Sochoon in that car.
> 
> But probably not.



It's not him, he was in a different car.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 16, 2011)

Who are the people subbing breaker, why has it been two weeks since we've had a chapter?


----------



## dream (Dec 16, 2011)

There are a few groups scanning the manga, A-Team and Mangacurse are the ones currently doing it.

A-Team released a chapter on the 9th.

couldn't

Also, chapter 52 has been released by A-Team, get it from their site.

couldn't


----------



## Wang Fire (Dec 16, 2011)

Shioon's an honorable man.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 16, 2011)

IF that car is the same car that just left the garage it would seem all of shioon's allies/ partial friends have gathered together, and he's about to have his powers back. i can't wait.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 16, 2011)

couldn't

Here is the new chapter


----------



## hellosquared (Dec 16, 2011)

That must be the most awkward spooning ever. Imagine if a hot girl was behind you pressing her enormous breasts against you, but you were spooned behind another guy on the motorcycle. And you just took some pills to "get your energy back" before hand.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 16, 2011)

Glad it were not "that kind" of pills

Still Shioon feeling Jinie?s boobs


----------



## Pastelduck (Dec 16, 2011)

A great cliffhanger there.  Must be one another of the SUC captains.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 16, 2011)

It would be great if Shion died and the manga ended.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 17, 2011)

Jotun said:


> It would be great if Shion died and the manga ended.



What's troubling you, my son?


----------



## Wrath (Dec 17, 2011)

Pastelduck said:


> A great cliffhanger there.  Must be one another of the SUC captains.


Yeah, and happily this time Shioon is actually going to have ki at the right time to fight them.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Dec 17, 2011)

i wonder if kwon will fight the suc guys. 



Jotun said:


> It would be great if Shion died and the manga ended.


----------



## dream (Dec 17, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> i wonder if kwon will fight the suc guys.



I think that he will eventually, he'll probably come at the end of the battle if Shioon and the others are being overwhelmed.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 17, 2011)

The manga is slowly growing back to Part1 quality, i liked the chapter. :33


----------



## dream (Dec 17, 2011)

Bubi said:


> The manga is slowly growing back to Part1 quality, i liked the chapter. :33



And remember that Part 1 wasn't really that epic until after Shioon was discovered, I'm guessing that Part 2 kicks into high gear from here and reaches the same level of quality as Part 1.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 17, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> What's troubling you, my son?



I was just reading the chapter and thought to myself, if Shion ended up dying because of the crash and the manga ended...

It would be a troll unlike any other


----------



## dream (Dec 17, 2011)

Jotun said:


> I was just reading the chapter and thought to myself, if Shion ended up dying because of the crash and the manga ended...
> 
> It would be a troll unlike any other



And then NAD could be the main character.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 17, 2011)

Hell yeah, Jinie?s quality tits 

And why did Noona got help from the Immovable wall? because of the other guy who wants to help Jinie? 
And what?s with the other masters? Wonder how this will end, cuz yeah, if the Jinie?s pa wants Shioon dead, he?s a goner...


----------



## Face (Dec 23, 2011)

Chapters out guys and oh it is sooo goood.


----------



## Wang Fire (Dec 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



omg, i hope jinie's okay 

but shioon is getting his badass points back


----------



## dream (Dec 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Jinie 

And fuck yes, this is the first chapter in a really long time that has me excited.


----------



## Mozu (Dec 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Sorry, I'm so happy Jinie is unconscious right now. 

A good fight is unfolding and I don't think it's a coincidence. I feel like crying. 

Well it's all good until Shioon's pill runs out. I'm going to savor the next few weeks.


----------



## kruchy (Dec 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The looks on Smiling Blade's and Glasses Guy's faces on the last page - priceless
Let's hope that the medcicine won't wear off to soon


----------



## Ender (Dec 23, 2011)

hows it hard reading the chap with a watermark?  its translucent  i laughed at the last page, as if i'd be mad


----------



## Kool-Aid (Dec 23, 2011)

the breaker's getting really good again.

an A-team are being ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) again.


----------



## dream (Dec 23, 2011)

Lol A-Team.  

I hope that Shioon doesn't relent in his attack and punches that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) while he's still falling falling down.


----------



## blueblip (Dec 23, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> the breaker's getting really good again.
> 
> an A-team are being ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) again.


If they're ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), I shudder to think what that makes you. Since, you know, you still read their stuff and have no gratitude towards their work, and call them ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). You're quite the trash, aren't you?


----------



## Wrath (Dec 23, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> the breaker's getting really good again.
> 
> an A-team are being ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) again.


Yeah, how dare they take offence at other people profiting from the work they do for us for free. What horrible, horrible people they are.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 23, 2011)

blueblip said:


> If they're ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), I shudder to think what that makes you. Since, you know, you still read their stuff and have no gratitude towards their work, and call them ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). You're quite the trash, aren't you?





But yeah, Breaker was sick good this week.


----------



## dream (Dec 23, 2011)

MrX is awesome. 

I can understand where A-Team is coming from and I do sympathize with them but putting watermarks does nothing besides piss off some readers.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Dec 23, 2011)

blueblip said:


> If they're ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), I shudder to think what that makes you. Since, you know, you still read their stuff and have no gratitude towards their work, and call them ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). You're quite the trash, aren't you?



you do realize the amount of donations that they receive? Hell i remember back when they were translating breaker the first part they stopped scanning until people donated a certain amount of money, $250 or something like that. Even i`ve donated $25 to their cause and the childish temper tantrums that they`re throwing make me think they are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like the poster u quoted said.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 23, 2011)

Manga fox dont care about stealing funny. The chapter was great the sword guy and the sucsbguy face when shwoon punched him was great


----------



## Kool-Aid (Dec 23, 2011)

yo guy's I took off the watermark of A-Team's trans

merry x-men

this panel


----------



## David (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## Kool-Aid (Dec 23, 2011)

yeah, that pretty much covers it.


----------



## Ender (Dec 23, 2011)

i like this guy


----------



## Jotun (Dec 23, 2011)

next chapter next chapter....!!!!!


----------



## dream (Dec 23, 2011)

I hope that he'll continue on doing the scans for The Breaker from now on.


----------



## Sarkile (Dec 23, 2011)

I like that MrX.  And reading a HQ chapter of The Breaker was a nice side effect of A Team's tantrum.


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 23, 2011)

A-Team being ass clowns has been a known fact for a long ass time now. I used to call them out for their bullshit.

A-Team needs to realize that Noez doesn't give a shit about their rules or any other scan group rules about uploading scans. Watermarking scans and whining about it won't stop them. 

This is why most scan groups now have their own online readers on their website. Either that or they upload their work on Batoto, a site made  specifically for all scan groups who want to upload their work online. No watermark, no reduce quality, and you can still get your piece of the pie if you want.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 23, 2011)

"Am I going to die like this"

Oh Shioon if something like that could kill you, you'd never have gotten to part 2 of this manga.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh god I touched myself profusely this chapter. Shioon-sama is busting out the can of "Backhand" on this punk for daring to touch his harem

The ONE golden rule in Breaker is that you don't touch the protagonist's womans


----------



## Zaru (Dec 23, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> "Am I going to die like this"
> 
> Oh Shioon if something like that could kill you, you'd never have gotten to part 2 of this manga.



Jinie was pretty retarded for protecting him like that considering he's known for his fast regeneration
But at least we get to see him in action for a bit now


----------



## dream (Dec 23, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Jinie was pretty retarded for protecting him like that considering he's known for his fast regeneration



I'm assuming that in the heat of the moment it probably slipped her mind.


----------



## Tracespeck (Dec 23, 2011)

you don't regenerate from dead?  As a murim she has a better chance of surviving the fall and look what it did to her.


----------



## dream (Dec 23, 2011)

Actually, Shioon could have likely endured that fall better than Jinie who while tough has yet to show anywhere near the same amount of durability as Shioon who has taken quite a bit of punishment during several instances.


----------



## Tracespeck (Dec 23, 2011)

Doesn't even matter that he is durable and even in his normal state seems to be somewhat enhanced, as far as jinie knows he is just a normal person.  So from her judgement the fall would kill a normal person which based on the damage done to herself was correct.


----------



## dream (Dec 23, 2011)

Eh, I'm not too sure about Jinie believing that Shioon is a normal human.  She saw the damage that Shioon took in his fight against Ji-Gun, a normal person would never have been able to take that much damage and survive.


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2011)

Perhaps he likes their football team.


----------



## Sarkile (Dec 24, 2011)

I figured the author might have just seen one of our soldiers from Yongsan walking around Seoul wearing a Michigan State sweatshirt.  If he's a fan however, he has taste.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Dec 29, 2011)

Chapter 54 is out at Daum!:


----------



## Kool-Aid (Dec 29, 2011)

oh, wow

just keeps getting better.


----------



## bludvein (Dec 29, 2011)

Well personally, I am a little disappointed. Shi Woon once again regressed to wildly throwing soul crushing fists. Its like he forgot he has a bigger repertoire now. Hopefully Jigun straightened him out at the end.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Dec 29, 2011)

bludvein said:


> Well personally, I am a little disappointed. Shi Woon once again regressed to wildly throwing soul crushing fists. Its like he forgot he has a bigger repertoire now. Hopefully Jigun straightened him out at the end.



Old habits die hard... 

In the boy's defense, he's never had much actual training, you know? For the most part, he has been relying on his insticts, speed, sheer endurance and/or ability to take his opponent by surpise. and to be fair, that has worked fine this far, agaisnt the more lower-ranking murim anyway. But for a fight like this he needs to learn to use his head a bit. Hopefully he'll do that now


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 29, 2011)

I keep think that on page "4" (the one shown next to the cover) he says something like, Nobody touches my bitches.

Also I want him to learn some offensive foot/leg technique, I mean eventually he has to do things other than punches (to be fair though I'm pretty sure the SCS and that claw thing the dude with closed eyes does are the only hand techs he's seen enough to use from copying)


----------



## dream (Dec 29, 2011)

bludvein said:


> Well personally, I am a little disappointed. Shi Woon once again regressed to wildly throwing soul crushing fists. Its like he forgot he has a bigger repertoire now. Hopefully Jigun straightened him out at the end.



Does he really have a bigger repertoire?  As far as I remember soul crushing fist should still be his only offensive ki move or at least his stronger.  He hasn't learned any other ki attack since part 2 began.  

Anyways I really enjoyed the chapter, didn't expect the elder to arrive there so fast.  I think that the elder will save Shioon if the pill's effects run out that or Sera will arrive.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 29, 2011)

Didn't actually expect a chapter today. What a nice surprise.


----------



## Face (Dec 30, 2011)

There is a note at the end of the chapter. Does it mean we have another break again?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Dec 30, 2011)

Translation of the chapter by ChaoticKen:

Ch.6


----------



## David (Dec 30, 2011)

Chapter pace is similar to Bleach.

It ends in a minute.


----------



## Bonten (Dec 30, 2011)

Pretty good chapter I guess, I thought Shioon would've been a bit more of a badass but Ji-Gun saving him was purty kewl.


----------



## Space (Dec 30, 2011)

@ the boobs, guess they really hate Mangafox.

I was hoping Shi Woon would use more advanced movements after his "I've already seen this a million times during my training"-comments, but I guess the author is just trying to build up the tension first here.


----------



## dream (Dec 30, 2011)

I love this MrX guy, hope that A-Team keeps on being dicks so that MrX keeps on scanning The Breaker.


----------



## hehey (Dec 30, 2011)

nice boobs A-Team.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 30, 2011)

A-team is retarded.


----------



## dream (Dec 30, 2011)

I bet that Shioon will manage to impress the Elder somehow, probably by being stubborn and acting similar to the previous head, and eventually the head will step in to save him.  It's probably one reason as to why the Elder reached them so quickly, to see how Shioon really is.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 30, 2011)

^ But that?d be sooo boring :/

I hope he?ll still attack Shioon but the other Masters will then side with him, recognizing him as Head and "de-throning" the Elder by that...

Was a nice chapter, but he?s got to show was what he learned while meditating! I guess the pill?s effect hasn?t peaked yet either...


----------



## dream (Dec 30, 2011)

Having the Elder be a douche and attacking Shioon wouldn't exactly be too thrilling either.  I would rather have the clan politics be solved as quickly and cleanly as possible so that the manga can focus on more exciting issues such as S.U.C.


----------



## Face (Dec 30, 2011)

What happened to all those moves he was using during his training? I think I also remember him using kicks.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Dec 30, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I bet that Shioon will manage to impress the Elder somehow, probably by being stubborn and acting similar to the previous head, and eventually the head will step in to save him.  It's probably one reason as to why the Elder reached them so quickly, to see how Shioon really is.





Eternal Goob said:


> Having the Elder be a douche and attacking Shioon wouldn't exactly be too thrilling either.  I would rather have the clan politics be solved as quickly and cleanly as possible so that the manga can focus on more exciting issues such as S.U.C.



I'd prefer if neither of these happen, actually. First, it'd be too sudden for Elder Kwon to have a total change of heart now, after having spent something like 50+ chapters trying to get Shioon killed or have him discreetly bullied into becoming his pawn. As for the other option, not very good either - for Shioon to face Kwon after his current figfht would be too much overkill, IMO.

Rather, what I HOPE will happen is that Elder Kwon decides to temporarily withdraw to re-evaluate the situation, because IF Shioon can do martial arts, that possibly changes the entire situation after all. And after this, Sera and Ha-Ill turns up, Sera calls the amulance and the gang goes the hospital for some well-needed rest & healing up (Ha-ill, Jinie and now Ji-Gun are all injured after all). As for what Kwon does after this, if this'll be the scenario events follow? Well, maybe he'll decide to simply observe the Shioon-gang VS SUC situation for now - after all, if the SUC kills him, it'd all be well and good - at least in that case, the death of the head can't be traced to/blamed on him and they can simply choose a new head, and if Shioon actually manages to defeat the SUC, then he may yet be "worthy" of leading the clan in Kwon's eyes...


----------



## dream (Dec 30, 2011)

> What happened to all those moves he was using during his training? I think I also remember him using kicks.



Those moves weren't really ki attacks, they were just regular punches and kicks so it's understandable that Shioon would resort to wildly throwing soul crushing fists.  Hopefully Shioon will now throw soul crushing fists with precision.  

DarkLordOfKichiku:  I like the idea of the Elder retreating and observing how Shioon does in his fight with the S.U.C.  Not sure if the author will go that way but I wouldn't mind that.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Having the Elder be a douche and attacking Shioon wouldn't exactly be too thrilling either.  I would rather have the clan politics be solved as quickly and cleanly as possible so that the manga can focus on more exciting issues such as S.U.C.



You have a point there, but as I said, having the other masters on his side would more or less resolve all clan-related problems...

DarkLord?s theory wouldn?t be bad as well, guess we?ll have to wait for the next chapters to see where the story goes...


----------



## HInch (Jan 5, 2012)

Or, the out of left field choice: Shioon kills the elder. Right there. Bam.


----------



## dream (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm not even sure that Shioon will kill anyone in this manhwa let alone the Elder.


----------



## HInch (Jan 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm not even sure that Shioon will kill anyone in this manhwa let alone the Elder.



Just you wait. Shioon will state "I'm gonna bang your granddaughter, now eat a big bag of dicks."

Then kill him.


----------



## dream (Jan 5, 2012)

I can see it happening in a fanfiction.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 5, 2012)

HInch said:


> Just you wait. Shioon will state "I'm gonna bang your granddaughter, now eat a big bag of dicks."
> 
> Then kill him.



Lol, wish that'd be the case  . Hey, that might at least let Kwon die happy though - His daughter was supposed to go get banged by the previous head but refused, so if his granddaughter now gets banged by the new head... 

By the way, according to the artist's blog, the chapter'll be delayed until Saturday, so no chapter today/friday...


----------



## dream (Jan 5, 2012)

> By the way, according to the artist's blog, the chapter'll be delayed until Saturday, so no chapter today/friday...



Shit, I knew that long message was going to have bad news.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 6, 2012)

Capter 55 is out at Daum!:



Hmm, I'm not sure I like where things are heading...


----------



## Kirath (Jan 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Great, we have to wait for so long for Shioon to use Martial Arts again and then he gets immediatly stomped. :-/


----------



## dream (Jan 6, 2012)

What, I thought that the chapter wouldn't be out until Saturday...oh well.  I love this surprise.

As for the chapter itself, I rather like it quite a bit.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Wonder what happened at the beginning with Shioon glancing at this hand, perhaps the pill started to run out? 

In any case I'm loving the beating that Shioon is taking.  Also, I like how the Elder's face is after he sees get back up in page 9.

Kirath:  I like how Shioon isn't overpowered, he hasn't been using martial arts for long and has went quite a bit of time without fighting using KI except for one moment against some fodder.  And this is against a very strong opponent so it's understandable.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> What, I thought that the chapter wouldn't be out until Saturday...oh well.  I love this surprise.



It's Saturday in Korea  . Over where I'm livinhg too, though very early in the morning...



Eternal Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



That makes me suspect Shioon's determited fight will now convince the Elder to save him. Just what I hoped wouldn't happen <_<


----------



## dream (Jan 6, 2012)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> It's Saturday in Korea  . Over where I'm livinhg too, though very early in the morning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, that explains it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like my prediction has a good possibility of coming true.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jan 6, 2012)

i think something else is going to happen


*Spoiler*: __ 



that kid from part one will drive by and save him





has anyone read beast 9 there's a girl in it that looks like shioon.


----------



## dream (Jan 6, 2012)

Kool-Aid:


*Spoiler*: __ 



That's another pretty good possibility.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 6, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> i think something else is going to happen
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



There's a problem with that idea though: If you remember, SUC has blocked the roads. _Sera_ might enter the scene via car because she KNOWS what is happening and thus'd break through the SUC's blockade, but presumably, Hyuk So Chun (the kid) knows nothing of this, so why would he seek go past the blockade, if he's indeed in the area?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 6, 2012)

Although a good chapter, you'd think the Author wouldn't end it on shit like Shioon gets "punched in the head, is he dead?" Of course not even if he wasn't main character everything you've shown us previously shows that at worst he'll get a splitting headache.

Also Shioon has fairly good chances of still winning on his own. I bet in parallel to what 9AD did, something will make Shioon get really serious and with a broken hand he'll break the dudes hand and head.


----------



## dream (Jan 6, 2012)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> There's a problem with that idea though: If you remember, SUC has blocked the roads. _Sera_ might enter the scene via car because she KNOWS what is happening and thus'd break through the SUC's blockade, but presumably, Hyuk So Chun (the kid) knows nothing of this, so why would he seek go past the blockade, if he's indeed in the area?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Chun's homolusst for Shioon will alert him to the danger that Shioon is facing...maybe.






noobthemusical said:


> I bet in parallel to what 9AD did, something will make Shioon get really serious and with a broken hand he'll break the dudes hand and head.



As amusing as that would be I doubt it.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jan 6, 2012)

i kinda expected this to happen. even with his enhanced body and training, he still shouldn't be able to own a SUC leader or high ranking master just yet.

it's not like shioon has seen the him use the powerglove before.


----------



## dream (Jan 6, 2012)

Ahahaha.  Shioon got fucked over by his own arrogance when assuming that his opponent was arrogant.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Ahahaha.  Shioon got fucked over by his own arrogance when assuming that his opponent was arrogant.



Guess it shows that he has a long way to go... I gues sit also shows a weakness of the medidation technique: You can learn your opponents moves though it, but if your opponent deviates from his usual way of doing things, you risk being the one who's caught unprepared....


----------



## dream (Jan 6, 2012)

> Guess it shows that he has a long way to go



Yeah, he has only been doing martial arts for three or four months right?  Can't expect him to get strong so quickly.  But I'm sure that he'll work his way up there eventually, he is at least putting up a much better fight here than he did against Chun which wasn't so long ago.  

Once he gets in the hang of fighting and learns/masters more techniques we'll see him kicking ass.  



> You can learn your opponents moves though it, but if your opponent deviates from his usual way of doing things, you risk being the one who's caught unprepared....



I don't think that it had anything to do with meditation technique, Shioon didn't even see the enemies move/pattern of attack.  It's just Shioon assuming that his opponent would attack the same way that he has been attacking for a while.  He didn't even think that the enemy would use a foot technique to move to a different area to attack and thus he was completely caught off-guard.


----------



## Ender (Jan 6, 2012)

well guess he's fucked


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jan 6, 2012)

this was a good chapter, good fight too.

the fight is probably over now. i think the SUC guy will just leave, because of his leg bothering him.

i wonder if the elder will try and kill shioon if everyone is knocked out.


----------



## dream (Jan 6, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> well guess he's fucked



Shioon did need another pretty bad beating I suppose.



> the fight is probably over now. i think the SUC guy will just leave, because of his leg bothering him.



Nonsense, Shioon will just get up again because he's that broken.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 7, 2012)

Really hoping he blocks it again somehow or does a headbutt so the hit doesn't reach full force.


----------



## dream (Jan 7, 2012)

Jotun said:


> Really hoping he blocks it again somehow or does a headbutt so the hit doesn't reach full force.



Even if he is hit with the full force of the attack he'll be fine, he has a habit of getting up after taking attacks that should have put down anyone else.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 7, 2012)

So the guy is a definite master. Well I guess this conclusively proves he's way above the other know leader.


----------



## dream (Jan 7, 2012)

> Well I guess this conclusively proves he's way above the other know leader.



Not that there was any doubt of that.  

In any case I'm most curious about Ji-Gun's group now and when we'll see them.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 7, 2012)

He?s still a fake 

So, can?t wait for the next chap...Elder may save him, Shioon might just get back up for sloppy seconds or some reinforcements come by. Or all three xD


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 7, 2012)

Nah Shioon was arrogant, what he should really do is stop treating him like a fake. And say something like "I acknowledge how strong you are, you really are a master. But you're not a strong as people I've fought" Then he fights him to the fullest.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 7, 2012)

He took the pill, even if the guy's a master he should be fighting him equally.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 7, 2012)

This fight is going in a really predictable direction. Shioon will fight, fight, fight, fight, fight, and fight some more. That will impress the Elder and intimidate the SUC guy and it'll either end in his win or a draw, or the Elder comes to defend.


----------



## dream (Jan 7, 2012)

Ceria said:


> He took the pill, even if the guy's a master he should be fighting him equally.



Why?  It's not like Shioon has ever fought a master equally or close to equally before.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 7, 2012)

Ceria said:


> He took the pill, even if the guy's a master he should be fighting him equally.



Gotta agree with Gooba, he's never been shown to fight a master equally.

He's fought like 2? HSC, the new Alliance head, and that dude with his eyes always closed.

Granted they are all above this guy, but I doubt learning the few moves will be enough to fight equally. Really his insane tank skills are the only reason this fight isn't a massacre.


----------



## Pastelduck (Jan 7, 2012)

He is getting his butt kick and I don't know how he is going to get out of this one.


----------



## Redshadow49 (Jan 7, 2012)

The pacing is down to a crawl now, is Kubo the inspiration for this story?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 8, 2012)

Just caught up with chapter 55..holy shit, Shioon is kicking ass again..I mean getting his ass kicked but he's looking good nonetheless..

can't wait for next chapter..


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 8, 2012)

Redshadow49 said:


> The pacing is down to a crawl now, is Kubo the inspiration for this story?



How do you figure that, it's been what 2 chapters since this fight started, if it ends next chapter that's pretty fast.


----------



## Space (Jan 9, 2012)

Redshadow49 said:


> The pacing is down to a crawl now, is Kubo the inspiration for this story?



I enjoy The Breaker NW, I can't the same about Bleach. Not saying I agree with your comment about the pace, I think it's good enough.

OT: why is Shioon not using his kick ass foot techniques too? Must be great if used together with all the mental training.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 9, 2012)

New cover up at the artist's blog:



Looks like Ha-Ill, Jinie and presumably Kwon?


----------



## dream (Jan 9, 2012)

It probably is the elder.


----------



## Redshadow49 (Jan 9, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> How do you figure that, it's been what 2 chapters since this fight started, if it ends next chapter that's pretty fast.



Im not exactly sure what I meant myself at that time , but looking at just the previous chapter the fight consist of 5 punches and the dialog seemed pointless IMO.    

It could also be me being tired of Shioon always being the underdog.  Dude never had a fight that he actually owned.  Three chapters ago he was in trouble, two chapter ago he was in trouble, and this chapter he was in trouble. 

Also I fully apologize for comparing this to bleach (nothing should be compared to bleach)


----------



## dream (Jan 9, 2012)

If I remember correctly, Shioon was owning that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) bully in their fight.  But to be honest Shioon is getting owned by people who should be owning him though I do see where you are coming from.  Hopefully we'll get a fight where Shioon kicks ass soon.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 9, 2012)

Redshadow49 said:


> Im not exactly sure what I meant myself at that time , but looking at just the previous chapter the fight consist of 5 punches and the dialog seemed pointless IMO.
> 
> It could also be me being tired of Shioon always being the underdog.  Dude never had a fight that he actually owned.  Three chapters ago he was in trouble, two chapter ago he was in trouble, and this chapter he was in trouble.
> 
> Also I fully apologize for comparing this to bleach (nothing should be compared to bleach)



Because Shioon is too manly to fight people weaker than him


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 12, 2012)

Chapter 56 is out at Daum!:




*Spoiler*: __ 



Way to go, Shioon!

Flashback galore! Will it be enough to change his mind though...?`Or will Shioon need to be saved by someone here after all?


----------



## XxShadowxX (Jan 12, 2012)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Chapter 56 is out at Daum!:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



On the one hand, I'm glad this fight was resolved quickly and thoroughly.

On the other hand, he just straight up two-shot the guy.


----------



## Mahdi (Jan 12, 2012)

Everyone has to realize with the exception of Chun do Moon (sp) Shioon has been fighting grown men with years of experience in martial arts. Him getting owned and yet still respected is praiseworthy.


----------



## dream (Jan 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Oh snap, I certainly didn't expect this.  I loved seeing that SUC guy's face when he realized that Shioon was behind him. 

I really am curious about what the Elder is thinking after Shioon won.  Also, I want to know what the hell happened during that flashback.  

Also want to see if the Elder will attack Shioon or not and if he does attack Shioon then who will protect Shioon.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I really am curious about what the Elder is thinking after Shioon won.  Also, I want to know what the hell happened during that flashback.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'd like to know that too. Damn! If only Mangahelpers wasn't down, then ChaoticKen might've provided a summary at least  . As it is, it might take time for A-team or anyone else translating this chapter since it's a very text-heavy one...






Eternal Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Also want to see if the Elder will attack Shioon or not and if he does attack Shioon then who will protect Shioon.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, as I see it, there are five things that could happen next:

1. The Elder changes his mind at the last minute and leaves - or maybe he thinks Shioon's too heavily wounded to survive and leaves, thiniking he'll die anyway.

2. Jinie gets up and goes between Shioon & the Elder.

3. A third party interferes and stops Kwon.

4. Kwon gives Shioon the "finishing blow" and leaves... But as he's unaware of Shioon's planaria-like healing ability, the blow isn't enough to kill him and he makes a comeback later, much to the Elder's shock.

5. ... Option 5 is too far-fetched as things are now, so I shan't say it  .


----------



## dream (Jan 13, 2012)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know that too. Damn! If only Mangahelpers wasn't down, then ChaoticKen might've provided a summary at least . As it is, it might take time for A-team or anyone else translating this chapter since it's a very text-heavy one...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The flashback is almost certainly about Jinie's mother and the previous head I think but beyond that it's difficult to say anything.

Options 1 & 2 seem the most likely.  I can see Jinie getting up to protect Shioon.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 13, 2012)

Sakicow has released the chapter!


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 13, 2012)

Ch.126
Online.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Also that Inner Ki Strike when did he learn that, or is that just another name of the soul Crush strike?

More importantly was it all luck that Shioon won (cause if he didn't the lucky hitting the guys leg it could have turned out differently so at least some of it was luck) or did he really do the whole hide his skill thing?


----------



## dream (Jan 13, 2012)

> Also that Inner Ki Strike when did he learn that, or is that just another name of the soul Crush strike?



I'm going with it being a slight variance in the translation and the technique being Soul Crushing Strike. 



> More importantly was it all luck that Shioon won (cause if he didn't the lucky hitting the guys leg it could have turned out differently so at least some of it was luck) or did he really do the whole hide his skill thing?



I would go with Shioon's victory being a result of luck with a bit of skill/cleverness.  The SUC guy would have put up a better fight if his leg wasn't injured and possibly have won but Shioon did catch that guy off guard by not showing his own foot technique which did lead to him winning.  If that guy knew that Shioon could do such a foot technique me might have been more cautious. 

Also, I'm really liking the Elder right now.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 13, 2012)

He won also because the SUC leader GREATLY underestimated him, that resulted in the first punch which broke his leg. Not showing his own foot techniques was also a big part of it


----------



## David (Jan 13, 2012)

Redshadow49 said:


> The pacing is down to a crawl now, is Kubo the inspiration for this story?



Actually, I've been thinking along the same lines for a _long_ time.

And it looks like Shioon is finally going to die


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 13, 2012)

Time for Shioon's boyfriend to come save him and the gang.

That's my prediction.


----------



## David (Jan 13, 2012)

I see Hyuk So Chun (is that the prettyboy's name?) and  blondie teaming up on the elder, while Sera gets Shioon away from the scene.


----------



## kruchy (Jan 13, 2012)

Isn't this Shioon's first legitimate victory against a master class fighter?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 13, 2012)

I think HSC is as strong as the elder himself, remember he's the head of his clan not just by title but by right of asskicking.
And didn't they say he could possibly one day equal 9AD.

I'd rank the people Shioon's fought like this
New Alliance head (forgot his name I think it's Kang something)
HSC
That closed eye'd dude
The ugly Biker
The SUC head  >/= Smiling Blade >/= Blondie
Female SUC leader
That named fodder he beat up in part 1
The Bully.
That fat SUC


@ Kruchy, yeah pretty much. Though to be fair to the dude, he didn't get to start fresh.


----------



## kruchy (Jan 13, 2012)

Then it's great. People wil have to stop saying that Shioon only owns fodders and barely survives other fights thanks to his inhuman tanking skills. 

In this fight he owned a master class fighter through careful planning, hiding his true skills and waiting for the best moment to show them. Great development. 

I want to see Hyuk So Chuun's, Smiling Blade's and other people's reactions when they find about about this victory


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 13, 2012)

Hell yeah. Now, let?s see if the Elder is going to change his mind somehow, or if he?ll be stopped...

Great ass kicking this chapter


----------



## Locksmith (Jan 13, 2012)

I think Shioon will mumble something about saving Jinie.  The elder will look at her lying on the ground in a pool of her own blood and flashback to some cutesy and earnest things she has done since she came to live with him.  This should change his mind to saving instead of killing them.  He may rationalize that this is another chance to marry his family to the clan head. This, of course, would lead to problems when Sosul returns but it doesn't sound like he cared for her much anyway.


----------



## Face (Jan 13, 2012)

I like the fact that he won the fight. He's been getting his ass kicked for the longest time. It's about time he showed some improvement.


----------



## Wrath (Jan 13, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> I think HSC is as strong as the elder himself, remember he's the head of his clan not just by title but by right of asskicking.
> And didn't they say he could possibly one day equal 9AD.


I think Hyuk So Chun is actually the assistant head of his clan, not the actual head yet.





			
				Eternal Goob said:
			
		

> I'm going with it being a slight variance in the translation and the technique being Soul Crushing Strike.


As memory serves Inner Smashing Strike is the real name of the technique that 9AD taught Shioon, and Soul Crushing Strike is what everyone else calls it. It's part of what proves that Shioon is the real disciple whereas SUC is fake, like how he says in this chapter that they've never seen the real feet technique.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jan 13, 2012)

Shioon Won because he had the real deal teachings and not the fake teachings. His foot techneque was the true one but the masters was not. Thats why he won. no luck at all just one had the real complete training the other did not.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 13, 2012)

I think another part of the fight is that Shioon panicked and couldn't fight at his max potential. So yeah, I don't think luck was a big factor in the fight.


----------



## dream (Jan 13, 2012)

> Thats why he won. no luck at all just one had the real complete training the other did not.



Not exactly, the SUC guy was unable to move because his leg was damaged.  He likely could have dodged Shioon's attack if Shioon didn't land that hit in the beginning.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 13, 2012)

Also I highly doubt the master had fake foot techniques, he probably had the techniques of whichever school/style he's actually from.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah having to have his leg broken for Shioon to win implied he could use his own foot techniques.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jan 13, 2012)

i hope Hyuk So Chun is in it soon.

i think the elder will save them.


----------



## Wrath (Jan 13, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Also I highly doubt the master had fake foot techniques, he probably had the techniques of whichever school/style he's actually from.


Of course they're not fake, in the sense that they are functional, but they're inherently inferior to the ones 9AD taught Shioon. Remember that Chunwoo earned the title of Nine Arts Dragon by using those same techniques to win every category in the martial arts competition.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jan 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Not exactly, the SUC guy was unable to move because his leg was damaged.  He likely could have dodged Shioon's attack if Shioon didn't land that hit in the beginning.


If this is the case then its still not luck... Thats the purpose of hitting somebody. To damage them.When he hit him the first time its all a part of the same fight right?

It wasn't like he stubbed his toe before he came to the scene, Shioon messed his leg up therefore luck had nothing to do with the win.


----------



## dream (Jan 13, 2012)

Shioon is lucky that Yang considered Ji-Gun the more pressing matter.  Shioon is lucky that Yang massively underestimated him due to the prior beating that he gave to Shioon.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 14, 2012)

Fuck yeah, great chapter. I wonder though will the two in the car hit the elder and kill him? or will someone else intervene


----------



## dream (Jan 14, 2012)

> I wonder though will the two in the car hit the elder and kill him?



Eh, I get the feeling that they are too far away to get there quickly enough.  Someone else will have to save Shioon or the Elder will change his mind.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 14, 2012)

Dat Shioon defeating that fake disciple

Also wonder if that Elder will really kill Shioon? for some reason i think Jinie will stop him.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Shioon is lucky that Yang considered Ji-Gun the more pressing matter.  Shioon is lucky that Yang massively underestimated him due to the prior beating that he gave to Shioon.



That's not luck.  Luck is something that is completely random; influencing the outcome of an event.  What you're saying is like having an opponent state, "You're lucky I didn't train very hard, otherwise I would have won."  Yang used past experiences and faulty judgement.  This was Shioon's victory without a doubt imo.


As for the elder, I thought his last statement was pretty interesting. He's willing to do anything to make Sun-woo the best.   Maybe even help Shioon?


----------



## Gabe (Jan 16, 2012)

People keep saying it was luck that helped shwoon win but it was not. Luck would have been in glasses would have fallen and hurt his leg by accident this did not happen shwoon messed up glasses leg and this allowed him to use a foot tech to get behind glasses.


----------



## Space (Jan 16, 2012)

Gabe said:


> People keep saying it was luck that helped shwoon win but it was not. Luck would have been in glasses would have fallen and hurt his leg by accident this did not happen shwoon messed up glasses leg and this allowed him to use a foot tech to get behind glasses.



I had to read your post several times before I understand what you meant with "glasses" 

I agree Shi-Woon won with skill rather than with luck. Even though the fight wasn't a fair mano on mano and Glasses () got his leg hurt by surprise by Shi-Woon, this type of thing happens in real fights too.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 16, 2012)

The, uh, semi-weekly preview from the artist is up:



And this time it's a page, not just a cover! Hard to draw any conclusions from it though...


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jan 17, 2012)

looks like the elder walking over and someone might have their eyes open looking at him.

nice tablet


----------



## Pastelduck (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't like this situation one bit...not one bit.


----------



## Random Stranger (Jan 18, 2012)

The elder will try to kill Shioon.

But then Shioon will mumble in his sleep "ugh...must save jinie"

And the elder will be like "...!"  "this kid...even though he's in so much pain. The only thing he can think about is helping his friends " and then he'll have a change of heart.

Or Shioon will wake up just before the elder strikes and he'll say "Please...I don't care what happens to me. Just save Jinie."

And the elder will be like "...!" "this kid...even with death staring in his face. The only thing he can think about is helping his friends " and then he'll have a change of heart. 

These are the two most likely (and cliche) scenario's that will happen given my experience with shonen manga.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jan 19, 2012)

i don't understand why the elder would want the clan to be his, when he'd have a max of 20 years left to run it.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 19, 2012)

Chapter's out!:



My, my. someone's _pissed! _


----------



## XxShadowxX (Jan 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is Jinie dead..?


----------



## dream (Jan 19, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> i don't understand why the elder would want the clan to be his, when he'd have a max of 20 years left to run it.



He probably believes that no one else can run it well enough at the moment.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jan 19, 2012)

OMFG that was awesome!!


----------



## dream (Jan 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Can't wait to see who that guy was that saved the Elder.

I didn't expect to see the Elder change his mind this way.

Also, the Elder is awesome.


----------



## kruchy (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks like SUC pissed off the wrong old guy


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 20, 2012)

ChaoticKen has posted a summary of the chapter:

cut off

Thank him for it, if you have an account there!


----------



## Wrath (Jan 20, 2012)

A-Team's version is out, and oh so awesome. This is me after reading it:

"Fuck yes! Fuck yes! Fuck ye-e-e-e-es!!!"


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 20, 2012)

Wrath said:


> A-Team's version is out, and oh so awesome. This is me after reading it:
> 
> "Fuck yes! Fuck yes! Fuck ye-e-e-e-es!!!"



Couldn't agree more!


----------



## hehey (Jan 20, 2012)

Random Stranger said:


> The elder will try to kill Shioon.
> 
> But then Shioon will mumble in his sleep "ugh...must save jinie"
> 
> ...


Anybody couldve guessed that would happen.


----------



## Wrath (Jan 20, 2012)

General outlines are pretty easy to predict whatever the series. It's really how you execute it that matters, and this execution was extremely satisfying.


----------



## Space (Jan 20, 2012)

It was still cheesy as hell. And I don't understand the old guy... Jinie has a huge head wound, lost tons of blood, but he still seems to take his time. GO AND SAVE HER ALREADY DAMMIT!


----------



## dream (Jan 20, 2012)

Ah, so the Elder's friend was the clan head and was the reason behind everything that the Elder is doing.  The upcoming fight massacre should be amusing.

Though there being a break next week sucks.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 20, 2012)

Bromance everywhere


----------



## dream (Jan 20, 2012)

Bromance is always wonderful.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 20, 2012)

The best artwork I've seen from The Breaker in such a long fucking while. Excellent.

Kwon Gae... go get her!


----------



## Hunter (Jan 20, 2012)

Coolguy is supposedly Master level while an unpolished Shioon defeated him?
If Coolguy is Master level what does that make Elder?


----------



## Calgar (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't think "Coolguy" is a master really. Same with Golith-lolita chick or Ji-gun. They are more like elites. All his techniques are cheap immitations of NaDs, and the only reason I think he's referred to as a master is because he's one of the stronger SUC members, and I assume he's teaching of fodder, hence, master (in a trainer sense).

*Fodder *- Skeleton SUC crew
*Average *- Obvious here, anyone who's spent 5+ years in martial arts, makes up the bulk of the Murim world and as such don't feature much in the manga. Chang-ho probably meets these requirements.
*Elite *- Jini on the low end of this bracket, Cool-guy, Golith-lolita, Ji-gun,  Mun-Gi Ma (Orc pedo-homo from breaker), Gyu-Bum Yi (Fox-faced bastard from Sunwoo), Shiho, Sera Kang, Ha-Ill Gang etc. People here have a reputation and nick-names typically. Above average skill and experience, but this bracket covers a wide variety of fighters from just above average (Jini) to nearly master level (Sera/cool-guy)
*Master *- Former head of the Alliance, Eldar Kwon, all the old masters and So-Chun (young guy from breaker that thrashed Shioon) and his 5 protectors. Decades of experience and mastered their style completely, or the exceptional 1 in a million genius.
*Super-human* - Kang-Sung, Nine-arts dragon, potentially Sosul as well, after she's fixed up. Basically the best of the best. Unstoppable killing machines of unrivaled power and skill.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 20, 2012)

finally that old man will do something good


----------



## Drakor (Jan 20, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Coolguy is supposedly Master level while an unpolished Shioon defeated him?
> If Coolguy is Master level what does that make Elder?



*Spoiler*: __ 



*Top*
Top- Chun-Woo Han(9AD), Kang-Sung(3AD)
Mid- Hyuk So-Chun, Alliance Chief
Low- Alliance Elders, Clan Elders (Should Elder be generalized?)
*High Tier*
Top- Supernova (Ma Mungi, Yi Byu-Gum)
Mid- Kang Ha-Ill, Dae-San Han(Big Mountain), S.U.C Leaders, Ji-Gun Yoo, other masters
Low- Shi-Woon Yi, Jinie
*Mid Tier*
Other apprentices, Alliance fodder
*Low Tier*
Fodder, S.U.C Fodder


^My view, based on what's been given to us. Anyone can see different.

Ji-Gun hasn't been fighting with his sword, and Hyuk So-Chun is the vice/assist leader of Chundomoon which is the most powerful clan in Murim along with being able to hold his own against a berserk 9AD.

I think masters are grossly overrated, as it seems anyone notable might be "Master Level" but in varying categories. This victory by Shiwoon should be testament to this.


----------



## David (Jan 20, 2012)

Random Stranger said:


> The elder will try to kill Shioon.
> 
> But then Shioon will mumble in his sleep "ugh...must save jinie"
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 20, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Coolguy is supposedly Master level while an unpolished Shioon defeated him?
> If Coolguy is Master level what does that make Elder?



Grandmaster level, perhaps?  . But, yes, I agree that the term "Master" is used rather lossely here in The Breaker. I'd prefer to think of guys such a Glasses Guy and Sickle guy as Elites rather thna Masters, as Drakor & Calgar described above, really...

Or, if we're to use the japanese ranking system (most know it from Fate/stay and Fate/zero), I'd place it as something like this:

E: Beginner Murim, SUC fodder

D: Changho, Junho, your average Murim.

C: Jinie

B: Glasses Guy, Sickle Girl, Sera, Ha-Il, Smiling Blade

A: Elder Kwon, Hyuk So Chun, Old Lady With Force Throw

EX: Goomoonryong, Kangsung


----------



## WraithX959 (Jan 20, 2012)

I like how Goth girl automatically assumes Shioon wasn't the one to kick CoolGuy's ass(seriously, what the hell kinda name is CoolGuy?).


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jan 20, 2012)

WraithX959 said:


> I like how Goth girl automatically assumes Shioon wasn't the one to kick CoolGuy's ass(seriously, what the hell kinda name is CoolGuy?).



Well, in her defense, she hasn't fought a Shioon with ki herself yet - when she fought Shioon, it was without ki and she hasn't been very impressed with him so far. For examplle, back when she saw Shioon fight Changho, wel... Eben though she had a chance to assess his skills there, judging from the way she spoke to him then, she doesn't think very much of his skills...


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 20, 2012)

Told you gramps loved his Jini.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 20, 2012)

Wrath said:


> General outlines are pretty easy to predict whatever the series. It's really how you execute it that matters, and this execution was extremely satisfying.



Of course it?s satisfying, I?m a sucker for these kinds of scenes, hell, I?m still fired up during DBZ fight scenes etc.
But that doesn?t mean you couldn?t do it differently and achieve the same/ a greater effect xD

Anyway, still okay it turned up like this. As long as it settles this particular problem and we can move on...



Indignant Guile said:


> Told you gramps loved his Jini.



Of course he does, the old man isn?t really _evil_. Just disappointed and a bit at his wit?s end. He didn?t see any other way out but to take control of the clan himself.... now he saw what Shioon is made of, so yeah...

He?s got fuckin great skill. Would say that were really fast attacks, have we seen that level of speed before?


----------



## dream (Jan 20, 2012)

> Would say that were really fast attacks, have we seen that level of speed before?



I can't recall any similar level of attack speed.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I can't recall any similar level of attack speed.



So it would really be a first. Still, I guess it?s involving some kind of foot technique - like Shioon, but without that after image. Or he?s just that fast.

And damn, no chapter next week :/
At least we had a hell of a chapter!


----------



## Wrath (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't think we've ever seen a furious master fighting fodder before, so there's not really any way of judging Kwon's speed... except that he's damn fast.


----------



## Ender (Jan 20, 2012)

damn son...shit just got real


----------



## zapman (Jan 20, 2012)

nice, i like this development


----------



## Ceria (Jan 20, 2012)

Damn straight, i was hoping for some kind of turn around on the elder's part but didn't think it would ever happen. 

This kind of development makes up for the artist taking a week off. Come back and give those skulls hell!


----------



## OS (Jan 20, 2012)

incoming angry gramps in 3...2...1...


----------



## Jotun (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm looking forward to training sessions with the elder. CLOSER AND CLOSER TO FIXED KI CENTER?


----------



## dream (Jan 21, 2012)

Jotun said:


> I'm looking forward to training sessions with the elder. CLOSER AND CLOSER TO FIXED KI CENTER?



It should hopefully be fixed by the end of this part 2.


----------



## Wrath (Jan 21, 2012)

Well the doctor arranged for time in the special lab to create something, and that's almost certainly medicine which will cure Shioon.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Though there being a break next this* week sucks.



This.  

I was looking forward to old man pwnage.  :x


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 2, 2012)

Is there a chapter this week?


----------



## kruchy (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes. At least the message after the last chapter said so


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 3, 2012)

Chapter's out!



A strange newcomer makes his entrance...


----------



## dream (Feb 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Elder is incredible.  Also, I'm guessing that the new guy is an S.U.C. leader.


----------



## kruchy (Feb 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm, A NEW CHALLENGER APPEARS. About time, rest of the S.U.C fodder did not last long against one pissed off old man


----------



## Ceria (Feb 3, 2012)

There are not words for the badassery that has taken place. 

Big props to the elder.


----------



## zapman (Feb 3, 2012)

the elder is the fucken man


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 3, 2012)

A whole other level. 
Great! And now a masked man, who can probably keep up with the Elder. Can?t wait for Shioon to fix his damn center, so he can catch up ASAP!

Great chapter, can?t wait for the next one!


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 3, 2012)

i wonder who the masked guy is. probably SUC

looks like the elder gets to take out all of SUC now.


----------



## kruchy (Feb 3, 2012)

There are some theories on mangahelpers that the new challenger is actually thr guy that was in the car with Hyuk So Chun in chapter 48, we can see him in the lower left corner of this page:

Chapter 21

The tie and the suit seem to be the same.


----------



## OS (Feb 3, 2012)

lol this part


----------



## cha-uzu (Feb 3, 2012)

kruchy said:


> There are some theories on mangahelpers that the new challenger is actually thr guy that was in the car with Hyuk So Chun in chapter 48, we can see him in the lower left corner page 13:
> 
> 
> 
> The tie and the suit seem to be the same.



On the money! But i wonder why he'd interject!?


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 3, 2012)

maybe he's going against hyuk so chun and created SUC


----------



## dream (Feb 3, 2012)

The chapter has been scanned.

Chapter 21



kruchy said:


> There are some theories on mangahelpers that the new challenger is actually thr guy that was in the car with Hyuk So Chun in chapter 48, we can see him in the lower left corner of this page:
> 
> Chapter 21
> 
> The tie and the suit seem to be the same.



Oh my, didn't even remember that guy at all. 



> On the money! But i wonder why he'd interject!?



I think I read something about the two clans being rivals or something and the masked guy probably likes fighting the Elder or something so the moment the sees the Elder beating some girl he probably felt that he should have a bit of fun and decided to help her.  He probably has no idea that the girl is in S.U.C.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 3, 2012)

i really wanted the elder to kill that girl. i hate the that masked bitch.

it's defiantly that guy, they both have long hair.


----------



## dream (Feb 3, 2012)

Lol, the girl isn't that bad that you have to hate the guy that saved her.


----------



## Drakor (Feb 3, 2012)

That guy has jumped to my top 3 favorites for the tophat and mask.


----------



## Random Stranger (Feb 3, 2012)

Meanwhile Jini is bleeding to death...

...and noone is giving a fuck about poor Jigun.


----------



## BVB (Feb 3, 2012)

wow.. that was a boss performance this chapter.


----------



## dream (Feb 3, 2012)

Random Stranger said:


> Meanwhile Jini is bleeding to death...
> 
> ...and noone is giving a fuck about poor Jigun.



Jinie will be fine, I'm sure that the Elder knew her condition pretty well...probably. 

The only person that really cares about Ji-gun there is unconscious.


----------



## Major_Glory (Feb 3, 2012)

...and then Tuxedo Mask shows up!


----------



## David (Feb 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Lol, the girl isn't that bad that you have to hate the guy that saved her.



Were you like this when she killed the cat owned Jinie?

I'm pretty sure everyone was bitching mad for her death.


----------



## dream (Feb 3, 2012)

David said:


> Were you like this when she killed the cat owned Jinie?
> 
> I'm pretty sure everyone was bitching mad for her death.



I think I called her a horrible person or something along those lines but beyond that I don't remember.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 3, 2012)

This thing needs to be animated, if only to see Jini's grandpa flash pwn like he did in this chapter.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 3, 2012)

The True mark of master is being able to kill fodders by walking.


----------



## kruchy (Feb 3, 2012)

It really reminds me of a scene from Breaker part 1 when 9AD owned a bunch of fodder in the park in the same way.

Playground's version

This scene to be exact. 

I guess it really the true mark of master


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 3, 2012)

^yea, i thought of that too.

maybe that guy was just pissed that gramps almost stepped on that girls mini top hat. he must be a top hat enthusiast.


----------



## hadou (Feb 3, 2012)

Why does every chapter end with such huge cliffhangers...is excruciatingly amazing.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 3, 2012)

Elder was a boss this chapter. Well done. 

Chapter ended on a good cliffhanger, looking forward to how this develops next week.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 3, 2012)

kruchy said:


> It really reminds me of a scene from Breaker part 1 when 9AD owned a bunch of fodder in the park in the same way.
> 
> Playground's version
> 
> ...



Yup, though gramps show case was more impressive, consider SUC are higher tier fodder (lol) and the ass wooping was more severe. Pretty interesting to see how this shit will go.


----------



## armorknight (Feb 3, 2012)

So goth bitch finally received a pimp smacking huh. Sweet. 

Looking forward to elder Kwon vs masked dude.


----------



## dream (Feb 3, 2012)

> Looking forward to elder Kwon vs masked dude.



I doubt that it'll be much of a fight, they'll probably trade a few blows at best but then So-Chun will arrive and the fight should stop.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 3, 2012)

so-chun - *ba dump* heart beat SFX "what have you done to my beloved?"

so-chun proceeds to kill lolita goth bitch


----------



## shinethedown (Feb 4, 2012)

Epic chapter  cannot wait for next week.


----------



## Higawa (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey guys I started the breaker and already reached chap 72
whats the actualy one does it come bi weekly?


----------



## David (Feb 5, 2012)

Don't know what comes bi-weekly, but Breaker New Waves is the continuation, and it usually comes weekly, every Friday or so.


----------



## kruchy (Feb 9, 2012)

New chapter is up. 




*Spoiler*: __ 



The Elder's badasness continues Plus we find out who's behind the mask


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 9, 2012)

oh shit


----------



## dream (Feb 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I bet that the chick just learned who the Elder is, would explain her oh shit reaction.

The Elder sure was pretty awesome.  Also, unless I'm mistaken didn't the masked man use the same attack as the S.U.C. guy that Shioon beat?  It's interesting since he works for So-Chun.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 9, 2012)

Who is the masked guy? Was it implied he was the guy who died or something? :>


----------



## dream (Feb 9, 2012)

No, the masked guy is someone who works with So-Chun.

Ch.6
Ch.6


----------



## zapman (Feb 9, 2012)

hmm, so i wonder what involvement So-Chun has with all this.. if any


----------



## dream (Feb 9, 2012)

We'll need a translation to get a better idea of what is going on but I assume that the masked man was just killing time or trying to sabotage the Elder, since the two clans are apparently rivals, without being aware of what the S.U.C is.


----------



## Gene (Feb 9, 2012)

Sakicow released ch. 59: Link removed


----------



## dream (Feb 10, 2012)

Hoho, now this is really really interesting.  The masked man does work for S.U.C. afterall, the question now is if So-Chun is part of the S.U.C as well.  Personally I don't think that he is but anything is possible. 

And the Elder is confirmed as one of Murim's ten great masters.  Shioon needs to get training from the Elder as soon as possible.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 10, 2012)

Elder Kwon is fucking badass. That's apparent. The masked guy who's with So-Chun... something is suspicious there. Story is really picking up now.


----------



## dream (Feb 10, 2012)

I can't imagine So-Chun supporting the S.U.C. so the guy should be a traitor but before that gets revealed we might have a fight/conflict between the two clans.  And yes, the author seems to have finished laying the groundwork for the really exciting stuff.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 10, 2012)

the masked guy is with the heavenly way school, the school that so chun is in. it's also called chundo moon which the elder says at the end angrily. this is the clan that almost destroyed the sun woo clan back in the day and was probably the clan that resulted in the former clan head's death. so yeah i see the elder going ape shit soon and unleashing total hell on everyone


----------



## Face (Feb 10, 2012)

Shioon should return to training immediately. I can't wait to see what Elder Kwon will teach him.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 10, 2012)

GOD DAMN i missed these kinds of chapters.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 10, 2012)

The Elder should get more fights, heck he should probably get NAD'd amount of fights until the end of The Breaker part 1. This is the shit we've been missing since part 1, honest to good  awesome fights, too much time was spent on whether or not Shioon would get his ki centre fixed.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 10, 2012)

FUCK YEAH!!!

So this will result in Shioon ultimately bringing the two clans together? With So-Chung being fond of him and such 

Can?t wait to see the history of the two clans, and that guy?s involvement with the SUC!


----------



## dream (Feb 10, 2012)

> So this will result in Shioon ultimately bringing the two clans together? With So-Chung being fond of him and such



It's certainly possible, Shioon will certainly try to go a long ways towards removing any bad blood between the two clans.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 10, 2012)

Or maybe we'll have a Shioon vs. So-Chun rematch.  (He'll still get his ass kicked... just a little less this time!)


----------



## Wrath (Feb 10, 2012)

Fucking amazing chapter. Best bit was how threatening Shioon and Jinie backfired so completely. "*You dare to threaten the Sunwoo Clan?*"


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 10, 2012)

this could be setup for so-chung vs shioon round 2.

that guy is defiantly a traitor.

what was there like 3 more leaders of SUC? they must be pretty strong too if we haven't seen them yet.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 10, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> this could be setup for so-chung vs shioon round 2.
> 
> that guy is defiantly a traitor.
> 
> what was there like 3 more leaders of SUC? they must be pretty strong too if we haven't seen them yet.


My understanding is that there are three three more captains and then there's the actual leader above them. Though how the Heavenly Way dude fits in I don't know. Possibly he's one of the people teaching the SUC, since the tech he used to deflect Kwon's killing strike resembled the Spinning Dragon Outburst Strike used by the captain Shioon just beat.


----------



## dream (Feb 10, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Or maybe we'll have a Shioon vs. So-Chun rematch.  (He'll still get his ass kicked... just a little less this time!)



No way.  The bromance between the two is far too strong for them to fight each other...probably. 



Wrath said:


> Fucking amazing chapter. Best bit was how threatening Shioon and Jinie backfired so completely. "*You dare to threaten the Sunwoo Clan?*"



The Elder's face was all kinds of awesome.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 10, 2012)

Wrath said:


> My understanding is that there are three three more captains and then there's the actual leader above them. Though how the Heavenly Way dude fits in I don't know. Possibly he's one of the people teaching the SUC, since the tech he used to deflect Kwon's killing strike resembled the Spinning Dragon Outburst Strike used by the captain Shioon just beat.




i think the leader will be someone we don't expect, it'll be a good twist.

how did the masked guy leave so-chung anyway? i wonder if he jumped out of the car when it was moving, like that wasn't obvious.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 10, 2012)

Maybe in the Murim world jumping out of moving cars is normal, probably said he had to go take a crap but didn't want HSC to be late to wherever they were going.


----------



## dream (Feb 10, 2012)

> how did the masked guy leave so-chung anyway? i wonder if he jumped out of the car when it was moving, like that wasn't obvious.



Of course he wouldn't do that.  He would ask So-Chun, by claiming to have some urgent personal business, to have the driver stop the car and then calmly get out.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 10, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Maybe in the Murim world jumping out of moving cars is normal, probably said he had to go take a crap but didn't want HSC to be late to wherever they were going.



I like this idea


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 10, 2012)

I have to ask: Why is the crazy girl a captain? She seems to be a more than a few notches down compared to the other two that have been shown.

All the others seems to be right in the mind except her as well. Or at least they can control themselves and don't get angry over petty things.


----------



## dream (Feb 10, 2012)

She's probably the next strongest member, after the other captains, that the S.U.C. has.


----------



## Kirath (Feb 10, 2012)

Her being one of the leaders makes the entire organization look weak. ^^


----------



## dream (Feb 10, 2012)

Kirath said:


> Her being one of the leaders makes the entire organization look weak. ^^



They probably are pretty weak in comparison to Murim, it's probably secrecy that works in their favor at this point.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 10, 2012)

The SUC have a number of things going for them, but none of them are actually strength. At least not from the members we've met so far.

Their strengths are their recruitment from the general population and their lack of a central base. Basically they might be weak individually but they're better at embracing the modern era than the various clans of the Murim.

Also they're using the Nine Arts Dragon name, the intimidation factor of which can't be denied.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 10, 2012)

Indignant Guile said:


> I have to ask: Why is the crazy girl a captain? She seems to be a more than a few notches down compared to the other two that have been shown.
> 
> All the others seems to be right in the mind except her as well. Or at least they can control themselves and don't get angry over petty things.



Wraith has probably got the gist of it: The SUC bets on quantity over quality for the time being. In short, they don't have that many skilled masters, so they have to take what they can get. The fact that Moustache Guy took the risk of saving her would seem to support that theory, I think.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 10, 2012)

This part of the Breaker is called New Waves because it's about young talent in the Murim. I'd be interested in learning how long crazy girl has been training, because just because we know how strong she is doesn't mean we know how talented she is. Maybe she has great potential and that's why the Heavenly Way guy wanted to protect her.

And I think being on Jinie's level is pretty good. Probably puts her ahead of nine out of ten martial artists, even if that other one out of ten can effortlessly destroy her.


----------



## HInch (Feb 12, 2012)

Wrath said:


> Fucking amazing chapter. Best bit was how threatening Shioon and Jinie backfired so completely. "*You dare to threaten the Sunwoo Clan?*"



Hey guys Wrath said what I wanted to say so when you hug him it kinda is like hugging me too okay thanks


----------



## Wrath (Feb 12, 2012)

HInch said:


> Hey guys Wrath said what I wanted to say so when you hug him it kinda is like hugging me too okay thanks


If I wanted people to hug me I'd go around sharing my tragic backstory.


----------



## David (Feb 12, 2012)

The Elder seriously has one of the most badass rapefaces ever.

Up there with Netero from HxH, IMO, just admittedly less hardcore.


----------



## HInch (Feb 13, 2012)

Wrath said:


> If I wanted people to hug me I'd go around sharing my tragic backstory.



You know you want this, let's hug it out bitch.

SIDEBAR: How come super speedy martial artists have a penchant for using cars as a getaway tool?


----------



## Wrath (Feb 13, 2012)

HInch said:


> You know you want this, let's hug it out bitch.
> 
> SIDEBAR: How come super speedy martial artists have a penchant for using cars as a getaway tool?


No. Seriously, don't hug me. I can barely hug my own mother, let alone random people who agree with me.


----------



## Face (Feb 13, 2012)

Now that Elder Kwon knows of Chun Do Moon's involvement with the S.U.C, he'll allow Shioon to fight against them and hopefully he will help out with Shioon's training.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 13, 2012)

Wrath said:


> No. Seriously, don't hug me. I can barely hug my own mother, let alone random people who agree with me.



GROUP HUG THERAPY!!!


----------



## HInch (Feb 13, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> GROUP HUG THERAPY!!!



Code pink guys, this is real and it's happening.


----------



## Space (Feb 13, 2012)

Alriiiiight, I see there's nothing to do here...... so I'll take my leave


----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm liking the Elder more and more.

The Mask guy is intriguing me as well.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 17, 2012)

Sakicow has released the chapter if you haven't noticed yet 

An interesting chapter, the Hyuk/Kangsung and Hyuk/Moustached Guy conversations being the most interesting parts of it...


----------



## BlaZeR (Feb 17, 2012)

Elder, dawwwwwww


----------



## Jotun (Feb 17, 2012)

Lots of fluff, but I liked it :3


----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2012)

Awww, page ten was sweet.  The next few chapters should be relatively tame before they pick up in pace.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 17, 2012)

I have a feeling 9AD will kill the Elder.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 17, 2012)

Man, the elder is a good person

Just wondering where the hell Shioon is.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Feb 17, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Man, the elder is a good person
> 
> Just wondering where the hell Shioon is.



Did you not see him with the other 2?

early scans and GOOD translations


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 17, 2012)

Kwon's really grown on me now.


----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2012)

Indignant Guile said:


> I have a feeling 9AD will kill the Elder.



Eh, I kinda doubt that.  NAD shouldn't' really have a reason to fight the Elder at least not at this point.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 17, 2012)

I still think NAD is the final villain.  

It'll be necessary anyway for Shioon to kill him, so he can become a Sith.


----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2012)

That much I can definitely agree with, NAD would be the best final villain/antagonist.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 17, 2012)

Isn't he pretty much is that or at least will be the final "rival" type fight. Shion has to master that black whatever technique and face him without going darkside, This will obviously most probably happen near the very end.


----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2012)

He probably will be the final opponent that Shioon faces but you never know what will happen between now and the end.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> He probably will be the final opponent that Shioon faces but you never know what will happen between now and the end.



I know but the black whatever show down, seems too obviously hinted for it not to happen at least some point near the end.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 17, 2012)

seems So-Chung is in on something 

the breaker is very exciting again.


----------



## Random Stranger (Feb 17, 2012)

Prediction for next chapter: 

Jini goes back to rest while smiling and being happy that her grandpa cares about her. Her expression suddenly turns serious when she recalls what happens before she got knocked out and hopes Shioon is okay. She bites her lips and gets teary-eyed because of her concern for Shioon and her self-guilt. She blames herself for what happened to Shioon since if she hadn't got in trouble none of this would happened.

While lost in thought she notices the door suddenly opening. She looks up and sees its SHIOON!!!

Something like the below happens:




Shioon then proceeds to take her virginity.


Meanwhile Jigun secretly enters the room and starts quitely jacking off in a corner while recording what's happening with his mobile phone. He is jealous of Shioon and is planning to blackmail Jini with the footage so that he can also have a taste of dat ass 

Chapter end.


----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2012)

> Shioon then proceeds to take her virginity.



Your prediction was rather good until it reached that point.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 18, 2012)

nah his predictions still good


----------



## dream (Feb 18, 2012)

Shioon won't be getting laid anytime soon.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 18, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Shioon won't be getting laid anytime soon.



Perhaps that?s the only way to heal his Ki Centre? 

Nice chapter, but who the hell are they talking about on this page again? Doryun-nim?

And Danju-nim, the head of Alliance, used a gun in a fight? Is that right?


----------



## dream (Feb 18, 2012)

Doryunnim apparently means "young master" so it's Chun that the masked man is talking about.

And they aren't talking about Danju-nim when they are speaking about the use of a gun, it's that guy that shot NAD that Chun is talking about...probably.


----------



## Foreva (Feb 18, 2012)

This series is ok, a bit too cliched but the art makes up for it. One thing I don't like is that there are too many untranslated titles and names.


----------



## dream (Feb 18, 2012)

Don't really have a problem with the untranslated titles since we can always google their meaning, and that is an issue with the translators not the manhwa itself.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> And they aren't talking about Danju-nim when they are speaking about the use of a gun, it's that guy that shot NAD that Chun is talking about...probably.



That's most likely it. My guess is that Kangsung hasn't punished him especially harshly for breaking this taboo of the Murim yet, if he has even punished him at all (they are "school brothers" or whatever it's called after all). So I guess it'd be understandable if those in the Murim are unhappy about this...


----------



## David (Feb 20, 2012)

Foreva said:


> This series is ok, a bit too cliched but the art makes up for it.



Definitely this.



> One thing I don't like is that there are too many untranslated titles and names.


This is also a bit annoying.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 20, 2012)

You know we all seem to be forgetting that we are finally at a Hospital, and that either Shioons original Hoe or his Mom is in there. Either in the ICU or Morgue.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 20, 2012)

Basically the Superman is what you get if you take someone with a Nine-Yin Body and open up all of their ki channels. It's supposed to be someone with power far beyond what could ever be achieved through training.

Yin Bodies are human bodies with natural blockages in their ki channels that make them much weaker than even normal humans, as well as incapable of learning martial arts. The higher the number the more blocked their ki system is, with nine being the highest possible. Sosul has a Nine-Yin Body, and that's why she hasn't matured physically and before taking in Shioon's blood could barely talk.

But if you somehow manage to unblock the ki channels of someone with a Yin Body then they will gain great power. We don't know how strong a Nine-Yin Body person would be if you cured them, but we can get a basic idea when we remember that before taking the spirit medicine Shioon had a *Three*-Yin Body.

The stuff about the Sunwoo clan and the Gu Eum lineage is that some people in the Murim believe that the former clan head deliberately tried to produce someone with a Nine-Yin Body in the hopes of curing them and creating the Superman. We don't know if that was actually the case or not, though recently we found out the clan head might have married for love and Sosul was an accident.

It's also theorised that NAD captured Sosul in order to create the Superman, and that Shioon was a trial run, but we don't know whether that's true yet either.


----------



## Random Stranger (Feb 20, 2012)

^
Oh so that is what it meant.

I usually dont spend too much of my attention trying to understand the scientific explanation or on boring conversation. I just got Sosul is speshul. That's enough for me.

I focus more on the fights and social interactions.

That's probably also why I am one of the few people that thought that Evangelion was shit...the series and especially the ending was far too confusing...


----------



## Wrath (Feb 21, 2012)

Weird, the number of posts changed without any new ones being posted.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 21, 2012)

I wonder what the ramifications are of shioon's fight in regards to the elder? will he train the young head? will he explore avenues for healing him? i was sort of disappointed the last chapter didn't include that.


----------



## dream (Feb 21, 2012)

> will he train the young head? will he explore avenues for healing him?



He most certainly will especially since Shioon reminds him of his friend, there's no way that he wouldn't help Shioon.  It's a given that he'll explore ways to heal Shioon.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Doryunnim apparently means "young master" so it's Chun that the masked man is talking about.
> 
> And they aren't talking about Danju-nim when they are speaking about the use of a gun, it's that guy that shot NAD that Chun is talking about...probably.



Ah okay, am not that versed with Korean honorifics yet ^^

Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 22, 2012)

If anyone's interested, the artist has posted the cover of this week's chapter...:


----------



## Higawa (Feb 22, 2012)

I finally caught up  Such a good Manga and wow I changed my point of view of Kwon Jaegyu-nim (had to look that up^^)
I really thought hes gonna stay the bitter old gramps but he really showed emotion and also some hell of a alot skills. Really hard to to believe that 9 Arts could really keep up with all of them.
Cant wait for next weeks chapter


----------



## Foreva (Feb 22, 2012)

Does anyone have any idea who the 10 great masters mentioned in ch. 59 are? I can only think of 9 of them: the deceased 1-eyed Iron Fist headmaster, the bespectacled old man who specializes in kick-based martial arts, the master who wears a dorag and uses a staff, elder Kwon, Sosul's grandpa (?), the retired grandmaster of the Yaoi boy (?), Kang Sung's deceased master (?), the former Alliance Chief (?), the old lady who specializes in Jujitsu (?).


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 22, 2012)

Kang Sung himself


----------



## Foreva (Feb 23, 2012)

^ I highly doubt that. The world of martial arts in Asian countries is extremely hierarchical and people from different generations or of different status are usually not put into the same group. If Kang Sung's master was one of the 10 old great masters then there's no way Kang Sung, as his disciple, would be granted this status even if he has far surpassed his master and other great masters in martial arts. He may become 1 of the 10 New Wave Great Masters or something but he does not belong to the group of 10 masters that also includes elder Kwon.


----------



## Face (Feb 24, 2012)

Something about this weeks chapter:


> 브레이커 61화 휴재 안내...참고글0개



Looks like there won't be a chapter this week according to the artist.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 24, 2012)

Face said:


> Something about this weeks chapter:
> 
> 
> Looks like there won't be a chapter this week according to the artist.



Really? Damn it, I was pumped up for this chapter :/

Ah well, there?s always a next week ^^


----------



## dream (Feb 24, 2012)

Face said:


> Something about this weeks chapter:
> 
> 
> Looks like there won't be a chapter this week according to the artist.



Well shit, that's a disappointment.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Feb 29, 2012)

I just finished reading this manga 

Though it's not so light hearted and there are very few times(almost never) that it has comedy :/


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 1, 2012)

New chapter's up at Daum!:


----------



## dream (Mar 1, 2012)

Looks like a really interesting chapter, can't wait to see a translation.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the raw 

When do translations often come?


----------



## Gabe (Mar 1, 2012)

great chapter Link removed


----------



## dream (Mar 1, 2012)

Ah, further evidence of Shioon's mother being injured.  The really interesting thing is that the captains believe that they are working for NAD, I'm guessing that the ring-leader is the guy that is NAD's boss.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 2, 2012)

Great chapter. 

Things are getting interesting with Shioon's mother missing, and the 5 captains making their move. I wonder what the match ups are going to look like when the time comes to confront them.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 2, 2012)

Assuming that the captains of roughly the same strength then.

Shi-woon vs that dude who really thinks 9AD is with them
Ji-gun vs Cool guy
Jini vs Catkiller Bithc
Sera vs Hot Girl
And last guy vs whoever.

Also let the though sink in that Ji-gun is Shi-woon's first male friend.

9AD doesn't count since it was a master student thing.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Mar 2, 2012)

yes, seoul is coming back!






Princess Ivy said:


> Thanks for the raw
> 
> When do translations often come?




lately it's been on friday


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 2, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Assuming that the captains of roughly the same strength then.
> 
> Shi-woon vs that dude who really thinks 9AD is with them
> Ji-gun vs Cool guy
> ...



...or a follower...but I think friend is a better word 

That Hot Girl is hot for sure...♥

Damn, the plot really is moving forward! This is great, can?t wait for MORE!


----------



## hadou (Mar 2, 2012)

The story is finally becoming interesting. I hope it keeps on this track for a long time.


----------



## bludvein (Mar 2, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> yes, seoul is coming back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a joke? Seoul=/=Sosul. Seoul is the city they are in.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Mar 2, 2012)

i can't be bothered to remember the spelling of these names.


----------



## SenSensei (Mar 3, 2012)

When Goomoonryong said that he will consider meeting the masters of the dark forces (referring to the SUC captains) if they offer him Seoul, I didn't think it was a serious a response nor did I think that the BFD boss will actually go through such massive scale operation to bring the SUC captains closer to Goomoonryong.

This should be interesting.


----------



## Higawa (Mar 3, 2012)

This Manga deserves an Anime! But not a cheap one


----------



## Jotun (Mar 4, 2012)

Do Manwhas even get animes? I know there's tons of koreans that do the art/animation for other series.


----------



## dream (Mar 4, 2012)

Jotun said:


> Do Manwhas even get animes? I know there's tons of koreans that do the art/animation for other series.



There should be a few, I know that Sunrise did an anime for Kurokami.


----------



## SenSensei (Mar 4, 2012)

There was also Freezing which was adapted to an anime.
But in both cases, the two manhwa written by Im dal Young had japanese publishers.


----------



## Face (Mar 4, 2012)

The German guy is most likely behind S.U.C.


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 4, 2012)

I agree, this would be an awesome anime. Though I wonder when Shioon will make a move on one these girls that start liking him...


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 5, 2012)

If anyone's interested, the cover for chapter 62 is up at the artist's blog:



Shouldn't you be in bed or something, Jinie? ^_-


----------



## dream (Mar 5, 2012)

> Shouldn't you be in bed or something, Jinie? ^_-



She's a stubborn girl that doesn't seem like the kind to enjoy hospital beds.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 8, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> She's a stubborn girl that doesn't seem like the kind to enjoy hospital beds.



True XD. Anyway, today's chapter's here!:


----------



## dream (Mar 8, 2012)

Didn't expect to see that woman anytime soon.  

Jinie was pretty amusing this chapter and we learn the identity of the person who was hospitalized.  Still, the chapter was somewhat boring.


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 9, 2012)

Shioon mom?


----------



## dream (Mar 9, 2012)

It's all but certain that it is Shioon's mom, how many other females does he know with black hair that would be injured and in such a place?


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 9, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It's all but certain that it is Shioon's mom, how many other females does he know with black hair that would be injured and in such a place?



I was responding to your post without quoting it.

"we learn the identity of the person who was hospitalized."

I couldn't open the chapter link at that moment.


----------



## Face (Mar 9, 2012)

I wonder what happened with that doctor guy?


----------



## David (Mar 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _New chapter_ 



It's Shioon's mom for sure.  No other female has a double chin.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 9, 2012)

Sakicow said:
			
		

> hopefully before people go ” BLAH BLAH BAD TRANSLATIONS ETC LET A-TEAM DOO IT”



A-Team is shit, everyone knows this. I doubt anyone would complain like this.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Mar 9, 2012)

Shioonn is pimp in his new threads 

Jinie looked extra hot on the cover


----------



## phungnana (Mar 9, 2012)

I love *The Breaker* and *The Breaker: New Waves*too, new chapter  The Breaker: New Waves 62


----------



## Kool-Aid (Mar 9, 2012)

shioon's mom has nice tits


----------



## dream (Mar 9, 2012)

I wonder what that doctor, the one who took Shioon's blood, is trying to make.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Mar 9, 2012)

i think he's making a super soldier serum

so that anyone who takes it will become 9 art dragon level or just really really strong.


----------



## Wrath (Mar 9, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I wonder what that doctor, the one who took Shioon's blood, is trying to make.


A cure for Shioon, of course.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 9, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> i think he's making a super soldier serum
> 
> so that anyone who takes it will become 9 art dragon level or just really really strong.



That wouldn't make much sense. If anything, it makes people harder to kill or heals them faster. Not sure if that's in the scope of this manga, but imagine how much such a healing serum would be worth on the black market.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Mar 9, 2012)

Zaru said:


> That wouldn't make much sense. If anything, it makes people harder to kill or heals them faster. Not sure if that's in the scope of this manga, but imagine how much such a healing serum would be worth on the black market.



yeah, i thought he was going to sell it when he called it his bread and butter. if it's not that then it's something he's going to try and make money off of.

i didn't think it was for shioon because he's at the hospital to get fixed.


----------



## Higawa (Mar 10, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> shioon's mom has nice tits



his mom is quite a milf


----------



## WraithX959 (Mar 10, 2012)

The power of Shioon's swag, has Sera completely under his spell. I fully expect her to prostrate herself in front of him and ask for forgiveness for lying to him about his mother.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Mar 10, 2012)

i think the curent shioon's swag from the future accidentally knocked his mom out in the past.


----------



## David (Mar 16, 2012)

New chapter cover at the author's blog:



And the chapter will be postponed, 2 days late, according to the MH spoiler thread.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 16, 2012)

motherfucking

bitch


----------



## dream (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh well, two days isn't a large amount of time.


----------



## David (Mar 16, 2012)

I just hope it's really 2 days.

And that we'll still get a chapter next week.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 17, 2012)

Chapter's out:



Guess who's pissed?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 17, 2012)

DAT killing intent.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 17, 2012)

he is pissed off


----------



## zapman (Mar 17, 2012)

hes so mad


----------



## Gabe (Mar 17, 2012)

Link removed


----------



## dream (Mar 17, 2012)

May god have mercy on SUC, inadvertently they woke up a sleeping dragon.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 17, 2012)

So...so pissed off!!

He needs to kick some ass soon.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 17, 2012)

so he reminded the guy of 9ad probably he was referring to when he went all crazy at the end of part one


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2012)

Damn, SUC's gonna get their asses beat like the stepchild of a redheaded stepchild.

It's On Like Donkey Kong Now... 



P.S: This post is not complete without musical accompaniment for full affect.

[YOUTUBE]rScqTO-zZVs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 17, 2012)

What if his mom dies for real?


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 17, 2012)

The whole S.U.C. dies for real.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 17, 2012)

I know it's unlikely, but what if some top-brass SUC pays his mother a visit in the hospital to finish the job? Shit that'd get him batshit crazy! b


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 17, 2012)

Ohhhhhhh. Can't wait till Shioon get's trained by the 2nd. 


.....Shioon totally spaced on his girlfriend for a pretty good while.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 17, 2012)

I kind of wished that someone had mentioned to Sera that he was the real head now. i love reaction moments like these and i don't feel like we're getting enough of them.


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2012)

Ceria said:


> I kind of wished that someone had mentioned to Sera that he was the real head now.



The entire hospital and it's patients would have had to been evacuated then, due to excess flooding caused by the contents of Sera's panties.

Think of the poor patients, Ceria!


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 17, 2012)

Awww shit.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 17, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I know it's unlikely, but what if some top-brass SUC pays his mother a visit in the hospital to finish the job? Shit that'd get him batshit crazy! b



Hell yeah!! 



Detective said:


> The entire hospital and it's patients would have had to been evacuated then, due to excess flooding caused by the contents of Sera's panties.
> 
> Think of the poor patients, Ceria!


----------



## Ceria (Mar 17, 2012)

Detective said:


> The entire hospital and it's patients would have had to been evacuated then, due to excess flooding caused by the contents of Sera's panties.
> 
> Think of the poor patients, Ceria!



not very sanitary is it? think of the cost to clean that shit up.


----------



## dream (Mar 18, 2012)

Ceria said:


> I kind of wished that someone had mentioned to Sera that he was the real head now. i love reaction moments like these and i don't feel like we're getting enough of them.



Hmm, I don't think that Sera would have been too surprised by him becoming the head.


----------



## Detective (Mar 18, 2012)

Ceria said:


> not very sanitary is it? think of the cost to clean that shit up.



If Jini had been present as well, we could officially put out a Tsunami warning whenever Shioon is around a group of women.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 18, 2012)

What about Saehee when she finds out about everything? World would be under the sea


----------



## Ceria (Mar 18, 2012)

Detective said:


> If Jini had been present as well, we could officially put out a Tsunami warning whenever Shioon is around a group of women.



what about that heavenly way guy? hyuk or whatever the fuck his name is, he'd probably need medical attention also.


----------



## Detective (Mar 18, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> What about Saehee when she finds out about everything? World would be under the sea



You looked like a fan of One Piece, so I knew you would understand my line of thought.











​


Ceria said:


> what about that heavenly way guy? hyuk or whatever the fuck his name is, he'd probably need medical attention also.



I don't care what kind of funding they have, nobody is going to be willing to clean up that mess.


*Spoiler*: _Chernobyl_ 



​


----------



## Tangible (Mar 18, 2012)

So there is a way to repair his Ki-center, correct? He mentioned surgery last chapter, but it seems like it was mentioned almost in passing when it should be a major event.


----------



## dream (Mar 18, 2012)

Tangible said:


> So there is a way to repair his Ki-center, correct? He mentioned surgery last chapter, but it seems like it was mentioned almost in passing when it should be a major event.



Probably, we should learn more about the surgery in the next few chapters.


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 18, 2012)

Well shit. New chapter, and this is the most intense Expression SHion has made in a while.. 



Lets just say... He's quite pissed about what happened.


----------



## Roman (Mar 18, 2012)

The chapter was fucking awesome. Shioon has now been confirmed to possess the same kind of talent as the Nine Arts Dragon imho, considering they share the same expression and the fact he's able to learn martial arts so well and so fast. Can't wait to see what happens next. I feel sorry for Sera. She likes him so much and she wound up thinking Shioon hates her when he's blaming himself for everything.


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 18, 2012)

^Yup. Theres alot to be had, and I want to see where nine Arts is within all this.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 18, 2012)

You just know that at one point Sera is gonna get into trouble, and be all like "No one will come to save"
Then when Shioon comes in like a badass to save her saying something about how she's an important person to him she'll just take of her clothes and shag him as he fights.


----------



## Roman (Mar 18, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> You just know that at one point Sera is gonna get into trouble, and be all like "No one will come to save"
> Then when Shioon comes in like a badass to save her saying something about how she's an important person to him she'll just take of her clothes and shag him as he fights.



Yes. I imagine that's exactly what's going to happen, tho I doubt she'd be that undignified, tho she probably would come out of confess to him right out of the blue (and might actually be the first person to do it) if he did that. I figure that Sera would get in trouble with the SUC, and Shioon steps in RIGHT after his Ki center was restored to show just how badass he really is.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Mar 18, 2012)

No   Cut!!


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 18, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> No   Cut!!



Imagine, if there was! End of the world as we know it 

Great chapter, great expression!!!


----------



## WraithX959 (Mar 18, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> You just know that at one point Sera is gonna get into trouble, and be all like "No one will come to save"
> Then when Shioon comes in like a badass to save her saying something about how she's an important person to him she'll just take of her clothes and shag him as he fights.



Exactly, she'll try and make it up to Shioon by taking on the S.U.C, of course she'll get captured and Shioon will show up and rape the S.U.C captains in the process.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 18, 2012)

Who are the SUC, are those the guys claiming to be followers of 9 arts dragon?


----------



## Keino-kun (Mar 18, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Who are the SUC, are those the guys claiming to be followers of 9 arts dragon?



Umm what was the last chapter that you read?  I suggest you start New Waves from the beginning.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 18, 2012)

I dont know I stopped some time before the end of the first series, just after Shinwoon got his ki centers destroyed, and started sometime after new breaker


----------



## Tayimus (Mar 19, 2012)

Wow, dude, you have to read everything from the beginning. Or at least start from the Climax of part one. Where 9AD goes apeshit on everyone


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 19, 2012)

eh its too hard watching Shinwoo be as pathetic as he was in the beginning to start over, maybe if they make an anime


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 19, 2012)

Have a good vision near the end all 5 captains going at Shi-woon at once and him, ki centre fully restored and powered up, pawns them all in a few ki blasts/or punches.

Was it me did I want to see Ji-Woo get knocked unconscious by JKK like the others and see more blood?!!


----------



## zapman (Mar 21, 2012)

I like the way things are going, all we need now is for nose chain guy to show up again


----------



## David (Mar 21, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> eh its too hard watching Shinwoo be as pathetic as he was in the beginning to start over, maybe if they make an anime



I actually liked the beginning a lot - the humor with 9AD was great.

Anyways, I was thinking, why not share our favorite moments from Breaker/New Waves.


Fucking love the way this author draws his 


Shioon's face last chapter was good as well, but I think I'm too used to HxH's facial expressions, not having appreciated the lined killing intent as much as everyone else, apparently. 


But I still like the Iron Fist one better.


----------



## SenSensei (Mar 21, 2012)

Favorite The Breaker moments:



*Spoiler*: _Come at me..._ 








*Spoiler*: _If you want to run, Run! I won't chase you._ 








*Spoiler*: _Middle finger to Kansung._ 








*Spoiler*: _Goomoonryong being his badass self and having a go at everyone._ 








*Spoiler*: _... Thanks for the warm welcome._


----------



## dream (Mar 21, 2012)

Heh, those are all pretty awesome moments.


----------



## David (Mar 21, 2012)

Indeed.**


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 21, 2012)

Now I want the original Breaker back. 



*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 











I miss the color pages/art he used to give us.


----------



## David (Mar 21, 2012)

I was thinking, what if that picture we always saw wasn't Shiho, but a foreshadowing to "cured" Sosul; after all, Shiho has black hair, while Sosul's is a light color..

But now I see the legstrap, damn.


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Ceria (Mar 22, 2012)

Nightwish said:


> Now I want the original Breaker back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



never seen the second and third one, thanks


----------



## Gabe (Mar 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



looks like a good chapter seems he wants to get stronger faster so he took out a pill to use ki and got the phone 9ad to train awesome


----------



## hehey (Mar 23, 2012)

Holy shit hes about to bust out the Black Heaven and earth Technique.


----------



## dream (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh crap, didn't expect that at all. 

Can't wait for the translation.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 23, 2012)

it is out at manga head in english


----------



## dream (Mar 23, 2012)

The next few chapters should be exciting, what I'm most curious about is who So-Chun's rival is.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 23, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The next few chapters should be exciting, what I'm most curious about is who So-Chun's rival is.



Well, Sa-Hyung means something like "elder school brother" (insofar I understand the term), so it's someone who was trained by the same master as Hyuk was.

Anyway, even if Shioon finailly remembering the lessons Goomoonryong left in the cellphone was the highlight of this chapter (which has made me go all "Now it's getting interesting..."), I'm also intrigued by the internal conflict we seem to have brewing within the house of Chundomoon...


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 23, 2012)

I hope he breaks out the Black heaven and earth technique


----------



## dream (Mar 23, 2012)

Shock Therapy said:


> I hope he breaks out the Black heaven and earth technique



Not sure if he'll use such a technique in Part 2, Part 3 seems much more likely in that.  



> Well, Sa-Hyung means something like "elder school brother" (insofar I understand the term), so it's someone who was trained by the same master as Hyuk was.



Ah, should be pretty fun. 



> I'm also intrigued by the internal conflict we seem to have brewing within the house of Chundomoon...



Yes,  I'm guessing that the side opposing Chun has a hand with the S.U.C.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 23, 2012)

Damn Shiion better start using BHE.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 23, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Not sure if he'll use such a technique in Part 2, Part 3 seems much more likely in that.



Well, he might TRY using it now.. Only to get his hands burned in a way similar to Unwol.



Eternal Goob said:


> Ah, should be pretty fun.
> 
> Yes,  I'm guessing that the side opposing Chun has a hand with the S.U.C.



About that, I'm seeing three possibilites here:

1. The Sa-Hyung is in cahoots the SUC and wants the Chundomoon to fully support SUC. Presumably, he could also be of higher rank than Hyuk himself - that'd explain why the moustache guy (Je-Gal) is supporting SUC - he has orders to do so from those above Hyuk himself...

2. Hyuk is the one in cahoots with SUC and his Sa-Hyung is opposing him. The conflict is the way it is because Hyuk wants Chundomoon to support SUC, but his Sa-Hyung is in his way at the moment.

3. Neither is in cahoots with SUC. Je-Gal is just fanning the fires of a conflict within Chundomoon (in essence he plays the Treacherous Advisor), perhaps one he created himself even, in the hope that the Chundomoon will be too weakened to do anything by the time SUC sets their plan in motion or Goomoonrying returns. Or possibly, he's trying to get Hyuk to become the Head of Chundomoon or something, in the hopes that he'll be able to manipulate Hyuk once he's the head or something (it'd explain why he's  pouring honey or however the saying goes into Hyuks ears at the moments - "The world will need those like you, young master", "You're the one worthy to have the power", etc)


----------



## Ceria (Mar 23, 2012)

Shock Therapy said:


> I hope he breaks out the Black heaven and earth technique



that's exactly what i'm hoping for, a technique like that supposedly could make him on par with chun.


----------



## HInch (Mar 23, 2012)

Book video instructional user and scrappy young kid Daniel Larusso Shi Woon trains with elder martial arts master Mr. Kesuke Miyagi Sunwhoo Elders in order to win All Valley Karate Tournament Murim Tournament and be badass who gets all the girls. 

Also, I need a new set, back to my old Worst one. Where's a good place for coloured fan art/scans of The Breaker?


----------



## hadou (Mar 23, 2012)

The series is going soooooooo slow; its frustrating.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 23, 2012)

I wonder if at the end of the series Shioon will be the 10 arts dragon.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 23, 2012)

Man these coming chapters will be absolutely badass. Can't wait to see Shioon put into practice NADs style.

But what if he uses all 4 of the remaining pills up while training? What does he do then? Broker another deal with the doctor? Somehow I don't think it'll be so easy that time.

Or am I forgetting something, and he got the pills from that other girl?


----------



## Gabe (Mar 23, 2012)

isnt he using the pills sera gave him not the doc


----------



## HInch (Mar 23, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> I wonder if at the end of the series Shioon will be the 10 arts dragon.



∞ Arts Dragon.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Mar 23, 2012)

the old art looks weird next to the new style. the old looks so much better.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 23, 2012)

Now that you mention it, I?d like some new color covers as well 

Nice chapter, seems like it?s speeding up with him looking up NAD?s lessons again!


----------



## SenSensei (Mar 23, 2012)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> About that, I'm seeing three possibilites here:
> 
> 1. The Sa-Hyung is in cahoots the SUC and wants the Chundomoon to fully support SUC. Presumably, he could also be of higher rank than Hyuk himself - that'd explain why the moustache guy (Je-Gal) is supporting SUC - he has orders to do so from those above Hyuk himself...
> 
> ...


Out of these possibilities, I tend to think that the last one fits with the situation. And what Je-Gal is planning to accomplish is probably what you mentioned (in bold).

The BFD boss (SUC boss) knows what he's doing, he managed to manipulate Goomoonryong's conflict with the martial arts alliance. 
He's probably planning to manipulate this situation too, he might help Hyuk secure his seat of power in Chundomoon and in return he'll request some sort of corporation in the future, and all this will be done through Je-Gal.

I don't know why, but I see Hyuk shielding the SUC at some point making him enter a conflict against Shioon leading to Chundomoon vs Sun-Woo Clan (refueling the old rivalry between the clans), and another Je-Gal vs Jae-Kyu Kwon etc.


Either way, the whole Chundomoon-SUC-SunWoo Clan situation would be something to look forward to.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Mar 23, 2012)

i thought that kid was the head of Chundomoon

shioon's so much cooler when he's pissed off.


----------



## dream (Mar 23, 2012)

He was always the assistant head of the Clan.

And yes, angry Shioon is awesome.


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 23, 2012)

any idea when the second part will end? Are there any reports about it?  I'm waiting for it to end before I start new wave.


----------



## dream (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't think that were was ever a mention of when it will end but it shouldn't be too long from now.  Twenty/Thirty more chapters seem reasonable.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 23, 2012)

I think this series is too slow... even if it pays off in the end. Will be funny to see how he handles part 3 with that.

Think this whole change in Shinwoo was just what his character needed though.


----------



## bludvein (Mar 25, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> I wonder if at the end of the series Shioon will be the 10 arts dragon.



That's impossible. There are only 9 "seats" at the Shinmujengpe(sp?). So 9AD is as high as it goes.

That is, unless they changed the contest, and giving how ridiculously conservative the murim are that isn't very likely.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 25, 2012)

How strong do you guys think Asian Kimbo Slice is?

I mean he will be training Shioon so he's not weak.


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> How strong do you guys think Asian Kimbo Slice is?
> 
> I mean he will be training Shioon so he's not weak.



Probably as strong as a master, perhaps one of the weaker ones or possibly somewhere in the middle when it comes to power.


----------



## Pirao (Mar 26, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> How strong do you guys think Asian Kimbo Slice is?
> 
> I mean he will be training Shioon so he's not weak.



Who's asian Kimbo Slice lol? The one Shioon was sparring with last chapter?


----------



## David (Mar 26, 2012)

The big elder.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 26, 2012)

Asian Kimbo Slice vs HSC?
You think AKS could win?

Also how would you make a ranking chart. I'd go

9AD level

10 Greatest Master Level

4 Dudes level (4 dudes being ugly biker, close eyed Sunwoo, and 2 unknows they had a name but I forgot it)

Master

Highly skilled - Jini's friend

Skilled - Shioon

Low Tier

Fodder


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 26, 2012)

Don't even pay attention to that large master training him. It's all about him discovering the rest of the moves NAD left him on his cellphone. This will help him immensely and when he puts it into practice against the large elder, it will pay off in dividends. 

But if there's one last training arc I'd like to see, it's Shioon training with Kangsung to take down NAD. I like him as the villain.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> But if there's one last training arc I'd like to see, it's Shioon training with Kangsung to take down NAD. I like him as the villain.



That would be all kinds of awesome.


----------



## David (Mar 28, 2012)

Random, but I've been seeing all the tier lists here, and I'll finally give my own impression (as if anyone gives a damn).  *Except when mentioned**, people in the same tier are not listed in their order of fighting ability:*

Top Tier
-NAD
-Kangsung

High-High Tier (yes, this title is redundant)
-10 Great Masters (some are likely stronger than others, but we don't know enough about them for the most part to rank them separately)

Mid-High Tier

-Masked Heavenly Way/SUC Leader (probably at the top of this group)
-Yi Gyu-Bum
-Mamungi
-2 Unnamed Supernovas
-Hyuk-So-Chun (Heavenly way master, Shiwoon's lover)
-"Masters" NAD faced at the Shinmujengpe (Martial Arts Championship)
-5 Heavenly Way Protectors (Hyuk So Chun's bodyguards - they are below Hyuk so Chun individually, but stand at the bottom of this group)

Lower-Mid-High Tier
-Majority of the Alliance Munjus that NAD was owning with 1 arm
-Ha-Ill Gang (Jinie's blonde friend with hat)
-Dae-San Han ("Immovable Steel Wall")

Low-High Tier
-"Cool Guy"
-Sera Kang
-Ji-Gun Yoo (sword prodigy)
-Shiho
-Average Alliance Munju that NAD was fodderizing at the tower (bottom of this list)

Top Mid-Tier
-Current Shiwoon (he's probably at the Gothic girl's level, but without knowledge, he can even be a serious threat to Lower-Mid-High Tiers [everyone below the upper "Munjus", the supernovas, and Hyuk So Chun])
-Gothic girl (slightly below Sera and Ji-Gun, at the top of this group with Shiwoon)
-Lowest level Alliance Munjus at the tower (the ones Shiho could beat)

High Mid-Tier
-Jinie (she's currently definitely below the Gothic girl, but way above your average Murim)

-- big gap --

Mid-Tier
-Chang Ho
-Average Murim student (the ones Jinie could protect Shiwoon from)
-High-end mooks sent to capture Shiwoon in Part 1 (besides Kang Sung) (i.e. that one big guy Shiwoon got past when he first used NAD's foot technique for the first time)

Low Tier
-Average SUC
-Alliance fodder

I purposely left out the 2 unnamed SUC leaders and the 3 Sun-Woo clan elders we haven't seen much of because I don't know enough about them.  Same with Hyun Won-jae (Shiho's lover).

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 28, 2012)

The huge dude sent to capture Shiwoon was noted to be stronger it's just that Shiwoon's attack is pretty high level and the dude didn't know he could use foot techniques.

Also I could see Ji-Gun and Cool guy be 1 tier higher on the list.
We haven't seen Ji-Gun or Cool Guy at 100%, and they are still way better Shiwoon.

Otherwise pretty good.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 28, 2012)

I hate tiers, lol.

Where's EOS Breaker Shiwoon in that list?


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

speedyg said:


> I hate tiers, lol.
> 
> Where's EOS Breaker Shiwoon in that list?



All the way at the top along with a fully healed So-Sul.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 29, 2012)

I wonder how they will incorporate Saehee into the story moving forward. More and more martial art focused stuff is happening and she doesn't know a lick of it, and the other 3 girls that want his attention do. She's at a disadvantage. 

I feel like the author put in Jinie because he wasn't satisfied with Saehee being Shioon's interest.


----------



## dream (Mar 29, 2012)

Saehee will probably be mostly ignored from now on I suppose, she doesn't have much value to add to the story at this point.  Her whole purpose was to help Shioon stand up for himself in part 1, with that done I don't see much use in having her have a big/decent presence.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 29, 2012)

I see that too, Saehee won't have much of a role unless she ends up being arm candy for one of the future characters.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 29, 2012)

This weeks chapter's out at Daum!:


----------



## Gabe (Mar 29, 2012)

good chapter


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

So I take it that it is safe to assume that this So Jang Nim is behind the S.U.C.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

